#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-01
<didrocks> sil2100: good morning! How are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: good morning - I'm a bit cold and tired, but fine - how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: still coughing a little, but way better, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: will we have some tested compiz packages today?
 * didrocks wants to update today on ubuntu to have one less parameter for next unity release
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;)
<didrocks> great! Any ETA?
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, got disconnected
<didrocks> 09:10:05   didrocks | great! Any ETA?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll know everything soon, need to consult with popey
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, keep me posted ASAP so that I can organize my work :)
<davidcalle> mpt, ping?
<davidcalle> mpt, oops, nevermind, found what I was looking for :)
<mpt> davidcalle, ok. :-) FWIW, I never respond to pings. I do respond to questions.
<didrocks> mpt: I should have the same policy :)
<didrocks> mpt: tired of "ping", then you answer "pong" and finally no answer for an hour :p
<mpt> exactly
<thumper> haha
<thumper> s'up mpt
<thumper> mpt: I'm missing my marmite
<didrocks> marmite? :)
<mpt> hi thumper -- the factory's still closed?
<thumper> mpt: factory broke in the earthquake way back, no more made
<thumper> didrocks: yes...
<thumper> didrocks: nz marmite, not uk marmite
<thumper> mpt: unfortunately
<mpt> thumper, is there a black market for it?
<thumper> mpt: probably
<thumper> mpt: a local radio station was using the 5g single serve things as prizes :)
<mpt> Holy crap, NZ$61 for a 500g jar
<mpt> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/SearchResults.aspx?searchString=marmite
<didrocks> thumper: a marmite is rather that in France: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmite_en_fonte :)
<thumper> mpt: hmm, $61 is a bit rich for me
<mpt> It would almost be worth me buying up the stock at the NZ Shop in Haymarket and putting it on TradeMe
<mpt> even with postage back to NZ
<mpt> (though I guess if that was really a good idea, someone would have done it already)
<thumper> didrocks: different marmite :)
<thumper> mpt: if there is some, I'll pay you for a jar at copenhagen
<mpt> ok :-)
<didrocks> thumper: I can see that :)
<popey> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey popey!
<popey> didrocks, had some issues which I debugged with omer on friday night, which were not regressions in compiz.. nvidia related issues
<popey> and I have an issue with xrestop for finding windows resources
<popey> seems xrestop crashes x (so don't run it)
<didrocks> xrestop?
<popey> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=851885
<popey> known
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 851885 in xorg-x11-server "xrestop crashes X" [Unspecified,New]
<popey> yeah, one of the manual tests for compiz
<popey> i guess to look for leaks
<didrocks> ah ok, (upstream test I guess)
<popey> yes
<popey> but other than that, all looking funky
<didrocks> ok, so no regression and tests done?
<didrocks> sweet :)
<popey> even had one report from loco member who said it all felt quicker :D
<popey> which wasn't what I asked, but nice to hear anyway :D
<popey> yes, no regressions I found, and tests done
<popey> (just to be clear) :)
<didrocks> exacellent!
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> so sil2100, popey: packages? :)
 * popey points didrocks to sil2100  :)
 * didrocks stares at stil2100
<didrocks> popey: thanks for the testing! :)
<didrocks> and results ;)
<popey> np
<didrocks> sil2100: ? :)
<sil2100> uh oh sorry!
<sil2100> Didn't watch IRC
<sil2100> didrocks: you want the packaging branch ;) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, if it's ready to be released, have all bugs on it and so on, yes :)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/ubuntu_0.9.8.4
<sil2100> It *should* be ready for release, since I prepared the changelog last week already
<sil2100> And we tested packages built from it
<seb128> hum, I should install that compiz ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I'll get you some debs ready soon if you want
<sil2100> seb128: I have it on my PPA, but you need to reinstall unity as well
<sil2100> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1B0HsvYRiKNs-EEzTFkFQ95_XWDN0iX73tW74NZSq8Lc/edit#
<sil2100> Here's the PPA address too
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: I can test whatever should be tested, just point me to what to install when it's ready
<didrocks> sil2100: just take sil2100 ppa then :)
<didrocks> I'm rebuilding here compiz and unity
<toabctl> can someone have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-mem-leak-bug-1058205 (and merge it if the code is ok), please?
<ppd> hi. I'm having severe performance issues with unity spread/compiz scale in quantal on my nvidia gt 220. what is the preferred way of collecting meaningful data for the developers to look at? I have seen some bug reports in compiz/unity regarding nvidia performance problems, but a Gt220 should easily outrun my pre-sandy-bridge integrated intel chip in my laptop. Right now multi-monitor setups just make me cry...
<mhr3> ppd, it's fixed in trunk
<seb128> toabctl, hey, I've pinged your merge request to Cimi (the maintainer of overlay-scrollbars)
<ppd> mhr3, really? thank god. Is it the drawing caching fix?
<toabctl> seb128, is cimi also on irc? /whois cimi on freenode gives nothing.
<toabctl> seb128, btw, thanks!
<seb128> toabctl, yw!
<seb128> toabctl, not sure why he's not on this IRC, I pinged him about it
<toabctl> seb128, how do you ping him? on GIMPNet ? or any other server?
<seb128> toabctl, through the Canonical server
<toabctl> seb128, ah. ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: on https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/ubuntu-mono/22width-indicator-messages/+merge/127203, you need to ask mpt, he did the icons :)
<didrocks> so not sure if the size was on purpose
<davidcalle> didrocks, looks like you just did it :) (I thought Matthieu did them)
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, it was a double ping :p
<mpt> davidcalle, +1 on that change
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's really the same icons, just different size, isn't it?
<davidcalle> didrocks, yep
<didrocks> ok, I'm sponsoring it then
<davidcalle> didrocks, mpt, thanks
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks to you!
<davidcalle> didrocks, I had the change on my desktop for a week, and a screenshot this morning reminded me it wasn't in distro :p
<didrocks> heh :)
<tsdgeos> to fix a bug in unity shall i be using lp:~unity-team/unity/6.0 or lp:unity?
<tsdgeos> how different are they nowadays?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the rule is:
<sil2100> tsdgeos: first you submit a fix to lp:unity, then backport it to 6.0
<sil2100> tsdgeos: they're VERY similar right now
<sil2100> But always first commit a fix to trunk, then to given version
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> sil2100: are we finally getting a new unity-2d release for precise with my unreleased bugfixes?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes, it's like ready since Friday :o
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the problem is, right now we're again context switched by unity 3d release
<tsdgeos> sure no hurries
<sil2100> I think it will be dealt with tomorrow
<tsdgeos> but good we are giving the users some extra polish for LTS :-)
<sil2100> ;)
<tsdgeos> hmmm, can't use quantal to depebelop for lp:unity?
<tsdgeos> unityshell.cpp:1310:30: error: ‘class nux::animation::AnimationController’ has no member named ‘HasRunningAnimations’
<tsdgeos> oh man that depebelop had lots of typos :D
<tsdgeos> develop i mean
<sil2100> I think you need latest nux
<sil2100> From lp:nux or at least lp:nux/3.0
<tsdgeos> ouch
<hyperdad> simple way to add unity themes?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-02
 * tsdgeos shows https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/ignore_unmapped_on_minimize_unminimize/+merge/127460 to the channel and hopes it's not a laughable commit/fix 
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Great, that you are still helping here :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> salut davidcalle!
<didrocks> davidcalle: if you come for Super + C, I'm unsure, it needs to be a UIFe to warn the doc team :)
<didrocks> otherwise, comment ça va? :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ça va ? Bien vu, je viens pour un éventuel distro patch pour ça.
<davidcalle> didrocks, bien, bien
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> gotcha!
<didrocks> davidcalle: so yeah, UIFe will be needed, ask the doc team
<didrocks> I didn't take it on purpose
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, I'm asking Jeremy first, I don't know if the shortcut is documented.
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> if not, I'm happy to cherry-pick
<bernie> has anyone ever observed a bug in ccsm that makes it impossible to specify hotkeys containing <Super> ?
<bernie> i'm seeing this on 3 different precise installations
<bernie> how to reproduce: 1) open ccsm; 2) go to any setting which lets you specify a hotkey; 3) bring up the hotkey editor, and press Super + any key 4) exit ccsm 5) open ccsm again and go back to the hotkey
<bernie> on my machine, the hotkey is cleared. it only happens if it contains <Super>
<bernie> it also gets cleared immediately if you bring up the text entry box and accept an existing <Super>+something hotkey, without editing it
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-03
<sil2100> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/ignore_unmapped_on_minimize_unminimize_6.0/+merge/127652
<tsdgeos> oh cool
<tsdgeos> i was planning to do it now
<tsdgeos> have you done 5.0 too?
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<sil2100> tsdgeos: 5.0 not yet, I did 6.0 since we need it in ;)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: can you test and approve? :)
<sil2100> (your own fix ;p)
<tsdgeos> sure
<sil2100> tsdgeos: once you're done, please approve - since I want it to go in ASAP
<tsdgeos> compile just finished
<tsdgeos> sil2100: give me 10 min more, something went wrong in my compile and things are crashing like crazy
<sil2100> Ouuch
<sil2100> Ok, no problem
<tsdgeos> sil2100: done
<tsdgeos> sorry for the delay
<sil2100> Awesome, thanks!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: going to test the 5.0 one and will create a MR for it too
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: not yet merged? needs an unblock or is just the merger being busy?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/ignore_unmapped_on_minimize_unminimize_5.0 ready too
<sil2100> I think the merger is busy...
<sil2100> The merger seems to be really slow recetnly, and has a BIG queue
<davmor2> hey guys I noticed that the messaging indicator shows online with no app started but can't be set to anything else till an app is open it this the expected behaviour?
<Mirv> davmor2: sounds like a bug, I can see that as well...
<Mirv> btw anyone wanting to test the candidate for next 12.10 unity stack, it's at the moment at ppa:unity-team/ppa
<Daekdroom> Mirv, is it still building?
<Mirv> Daekdroom: only for ARM
<Mirv> i386/amd64 should be all built and published
<Daekdroom> Installed and running.
<Daekdroom> No kittens have died so far.
<davmor2> popey: quick check on skye...
<popey> davmor2, leaping around like a lunatic
<davmor2> popey: kittens are indeed safe then it appears
<davmor2> Mirv: I'd love to join in unfortunately I'm juggling enough things as it is
<anant> I compiled unity from src by following instructions at http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/. On starting it though (unity --replace &), it crashed.
<anant> I'm running Q Beta 2. Stack trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251142/
<mhr3> bschaefer, morning :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, good morning!
<mhr3> want to improve your mood in the morning - lp:~mhr3/unity/ubus-rewrite ;)
<bschaefer> \o/
 * bschaefer grabs the branch and compiles it
<mhr3> things seemed to be working mostly :)
<mhr3> will need to merge re-trunk though i guess
<bschaefer> mhr3, awesome, and without taking a look at the code, how is starvation being handled?
<mhr3> i mean re-merge trunk :)
<didrocks> mhr3: *NO* :-)
<mhr3> didrocks, huush! it's your eod!
<didrocks> mhr3: don't even try to sneak it in 6.0, I know you thought about it! :)
<bschaefer> haha
 * mhr3 continues his masterplan while didrocks isn't looking
<didrocks> mhr3: you will need to DDOS launchpad to not send any email :)
<didrocks> or ack the canonical servers for it
<didrocks> starts to be quite expensive to do :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you're thinking too big, all it takes is pinging is to suspend your mail for a bit ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, as for starvation, i set the default prio to "default", ie all ubus msgs have same prio as redraws or any other event processing
<bschaefer> mhr3, cool, I was just thinking if people keep shoving HIGH prio the ones before it could starve to death :(
<mhr3> but the starvation isn't really fixable while unity runs in the same thread as compiz
<mhr3> perhaps one day... :)
<bschaefer> hmm the only way I could think of would be to bump of the prio at times for things...
<bschaefer> meh
<bschaefer> it is very unlikely to happen :)
<mhr3> yea, it'd be nice we glib sources could specify deadlines by which even low-prio sources have to be processed
<mhr3> that could completely fix possible starvation
<bschaefer> hmm yeah, which would be nice but the added complexity vs worth it
<bschaefer> starvation is not cool though
<mhr3> but anyway... i gotta be on squash court in 30minutes, so gtg cyas :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, have a good one! Thanks again!
<mhr3> bschaefer, thx, as for the branch, it's just missing a few more tests, then i'll re-merge and propose ;)
<bschaefer> cool, Ill test it out as well :) (ie. fixing a few bugs ;))
<mhr3> feel free to comment it @ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/ubus-rewrite/+merge/127821
<bschaefer> will do!
<anant> what's the difference between the enum values NOT_HANDLED and HIDE_DASH (enum HandledType in UnityCore/Lens.h)?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-04
<didrocks> btw, I think that people noticed the merger is stuck?
<om26er> davidcalle, Hey!
<om26er> you may want to take a look at bug 1056814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1056814 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "unity-lens-video crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in progress_zg_events(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 35: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056814
<davidcalle> om26er, hey!
<davidcalle> om26er, looking at it and wishing we could have moved it to py3 this cycle... Thanks
<om26er> davidcalle, thank you :)
<davidcalle> om26er, hey again, I'm wondering about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1049090, why have you removed [UIFe] from the title?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049090 in OEM Priority Project quantal "The shortcut Super + P of photo lens is conflict to Video out hotkey" [High,Confirmed]
<om26er> davidcalle, sorry about that, I thought it was too late for that and did we get a response from design on that?
<om26er> its actually a oem-priority to get that fixed
<davidcalle> om26er, yeah, everything is ready, design, doc and translators have acked.
<om26er> davidcalle, added back the tag
<davidcalle> didrocks, ^^^are we waiting on someone else or is it ok for you?
<om26er> bug 1049090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1049090 in OEM Priority Project quantal "[UIFe] The shortcut Super + P of photo lens is conflict to Video out hotkey" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049090
<om26er> davidcalle, so whats the new key for photo lens?
<davidcalle> om26er, thanks, it wasn't an issue for me, just wanted to know :)
<davidcalle> om26er, Super+C
<om26er> and what does C stand for :O
<davidcalle> Camera :P
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'll backport it
<didrocks> davidcalle: it will be uploaded today
<didrocks> davidcalle: what's the task on the shopping lens?
<didrocks> ah changing the shortcut as well
<davidcalle> didrocks, I've a branch to remove the keyboard shortcut, it doesn't need one
<didrocks> ok, please do and propose it :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
<davidcalle> didrocks, the MP is done I think, let me check
<didrocks> davidcalle: can you send the link here
<Mirv> davidcalle: this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-shopping/remove-keyboard-shortcut/+merge/128008
<davidcalle> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-shopping/remove-keyboard-shortcut/+merge/128008
<davidcalle> Mirv, yes
<didrocks> Mirv: not sure if the shopping lens has the merger in TBH
<didrocks> Mirv: approved the branch :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks!
<Mirv> thanks, both d:s
<didrocks> davidcalle: can you add the downstream tasks for both on the bug report please?
<davidcalle> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm taking care of the photo lens
<Mirv> sil2100 actually has the shopping packaging on his computer, but I poked him about this so that it'll be included in today's release
<jono> didrocks, want to come on our marathon hangout for an interiveW?
<jono> internview
<jono> interview
 * jono can't type
 * jono can't type
<didrocks> jono: can do! maybe rather tomorrow morning (when all you guys will be almost passing out :)) as today is desktop infrastructure and we are pushing unity 6.8?
<jono> didrocks, no worries!
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed, I will have a "full night of sleep" :)
<didrocks> but thinking about you guys, no worry :)
<mhall119> didrocks: :P
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi! How's the crash fixes going? Merges submitted?
 * sil2100 in the bus right now
<sil2100> didrocks: any problems with the releases so far?
<didrocks> sil2100: some with dconf
<didrocks> sil2100: and you not diffing configure.ac
<sil2100> In what package?
<sil2100> Bamf I'm sure I diffed...
<didrocks> the shopping lens
<didrocks> depped on the new libunity
<sil2100> Ok, about that really sorry, since it was all in a hurry, grrr - yes, this change I didn't bzr merge -c from the previous ubuntu branch...
<sil2100> Since I recreated it from 0 in a few minutes with the new tarball :/
<sil2100> We even prepped checklists for thimgs like that, not to forget anything, but it all was useless when doing in a hurry, I apologise about that
<sil2100> *things
<toabctl> Cimi, can you comment/merge https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-mem-leak-bug-1058205/+merge/127059 please?
<sil2100> I blame the buses ;p But I also could have just made cp the whole debian directory instead
<Cimi> toabctl: thx, I read and forgot to reply!
<Cimi> toabctl: anyway, why you did modify the tests as well?
<toabctl> Cimi, the test program looked very ugly.
<toabctl> Cimi, it's just cosmetic
<toabctl> Cimi, oh. I just realized that I proposed both commits. I can recreate the merge request with only the memory leak fix, if you want
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry, but rigor rigor rigor please :/
<didrocks> sil2100: this should be automatic after 6 months of practice already…
<Cimi> toabctl: the if is redundant in the destroy notify
<sil2100> I know I know! This time I assure you - if I only I didnt do it so hastily before going out, I would certainly notice the change, since now its no way not to when we do everything step by step
<sil2100> So this will hopefully *not* happen again in normal working conditions
<sil2100> I feel so ashamed because we worked so hard this week to get this formalized in our team and it all went to waste with the shopping packaging ;p
<Cimi> toabctl: I am checking with our glib expert
<toabctl> Cimi, you mean in destroy_private() ? g_slice_free() already checks for NULL?
<Cimi> toabctl: destroy notify never get null
<toabctl> Cimi, ah. ok. I can remove the if-statement
<toabctl> Cimi, what do you want to check? and who's the glib expert?
<Cimi> toabctl: ryan lortie
<Cimi> desrt on freenode
<toabctl> ok
<toabctl> Cimi, just let me know what I should change on the branch
<Cimi> sure
<sil2100> popey I'm running as fast as I can :)!
<toabctl> Cimi, thanks
 * sil2100 is taking a taxi now
<sil2100> didrocks: just wait 5 more minutes!
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> I have REALLY bad timing!
<sil2100> Launching pc!
<didrocks> launching?
<didrocks> no unity tarball still?
<toabctl> charles, is there something to do for https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-mem-leak-bug-1058205/+merge/127059 ?
<toabctl> charles, would be cool to provide debug symbols in an extra debian package for the scrollbar.
<davidcalle> mhr3, could you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/fix-1056814/+merge/128073 ?
<davidcalle> didrocks, is it too late for video lens cherrypicking? utf-8 related crash.
<didrocks> davidcalle: urgh, really? :/
<didrocks> is it new?
<davidcalle> didrocks, no, but I'm discovering it, it's a regression from a few weeks ago apparently.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I will really mandate automated testing when you get issues like this
<mhr3> davidcalle, the first should be uri, that shouldn't need encoding
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'm discovering this part of the code. I will update myself on automated testing next cycle :/
<didrocks> mhr3: can you review it then?
<mhr3> although zg isn't really forcing uris to be properly encoded uris
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, but the bug report is about the uri not being correctly encoded
<didrocks> davidcalle: if you can do the needed change in ack from mhr3 in the coming 3 minutes, I'll upload it :)
<mhr3> meh, ack :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, mhr3, thanks, om26er pinged me about it this morning but I couldn't access my own computer until know.
<davidcalle> now*
<mhr3> lenses are getting messy, libunity should do more than it does
<didrocks> well, the video lens is still messy, I type the exact string of files name and it can't find them
<mhr3> cause it's searching in ~/Videos only
<toabctl> didrocks, if I want to add a -dbg package for the overlay-scrollbar, is bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ayatana-scrollbar/ubuntu the right place to start a branch?
<didrocks> mhr3: no, I see it at first glance
<didrocks> toabctl: right, but why do you want to do that?
<davidcalle> didrocks, odd, it's using locate.
<didrocks> mhr3: I see it in the first panel, with no search
<mhr3> didrocks, yes, the no-search results are populated by zg query
<didrocks> like sliders.blablabla
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> that's weird
<mhr3> i think we should sru it to do things properly
<didrocks> or not consistent :)
<didrocks> yeah
<toabctl> didrocks, because of https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-mem-leak-bug-1058205/+merge/127059 . maybe there will be other problems in the future and then it's nice to have the symbols araound.
<didrocks> toabctl: we do have symbols in ubuntu
<didrocks> toabctl: we don't need -dbg packages
<toabctl> didrocks, hm. how to get the ??? resolved, then?
<didrocks> toabctl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<didrocks> mhr3: davidcalle: uploaded
<davidcalle> mhr3, to be consistent, Zeitgeist could index all your files *cough*
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> davidcalle: yw :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, kidding :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: is there any reason why the search doesn't include Zeitgeist?
 * didrocks sees mhr3 becoming a green hulk :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea... no :P
<mhr3> it's a log, not an index
<mhr3> indexer*
<davidcalle> didrocks, the logic has changed this cycle, zg results were in a Recently viewed category in Precise. Now, it's merged, but the search hasn't been added. Would be great indeed.
<toabctl> didrocks, cool. thanks!
<didrocks> davidcalle: can be a SRU I guess, yep
<didrocks> toabctl: yw :)
<mhr3> hmm, that reminds me, design often wants something changed visually but forget to tell us how the behaviour should change to deal with that visual change
<toabctl> didrocks, how does this work? do you build all packages without optimization and upload the packages to ddebs with the dbgsym suffix?
<didrocks> toabctl: we build all package with debug symbols (but optimisations also, it's separate)
<didrocks> packages*
<didrocks> then, we strip the symbols in another files
<didrocks> (pkgbinarymangler is doing that)
<didrocks> and upload that in the separate archive (to not double the size of the index)
<toabctl> didrocks, that's full automatic? without any -dbg stuff in debian/control files?
<didrocks> toabctl: yeah, all packages in ubuntu go throught that
<didrocks> toabctl: we just have another package installed in the chroot
<didrocks> and hooking that
<didrocks> toabctl: you can install it yourself: pkg-create-dbgsym
<toabctl> Cimi, charles : I updated the bug report and the branch for the overlay-scrollbar. please review again: https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-mem-leak-bug-1058205/+merge/127059
<charles> toabctl: cool!
<charles> toabctl: I was just looking at that too, we're doing a lot of unnecessary work in the hijacked-dispose callback
<charles> which was what caused Priv to get called while the widet was being disposed
<toabctl> charles, the DestroyNotify callback definitly fixes a mem leak. So imho that's a must.
<charles> I was just about to offer that on top of your patch
<charles> toabctl: agree
<charles> toabctl: but allocating memory and setting it in a widget's qdata in that widget's dispose function... not good
<charles> IMO we need two fixes here
<charles> toabctl: also, thanks for the test program you submitted to demonstrate the leak. I wish all leak reports were this good
<toabctl> charles, agree. allocating mem in a dispose function is bad.
<toabctl> charles, I just wanted to port d-feet to Gtk3. Then I ended at the scrollbar while searching for mem leaks :-)
<toabctl> charles, btw: there seems to be another leak (reported by valgrind for the same program). but I don't understand it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260522/
 * charles looks
<charles> toabctl: I think that's a false positive
<charles> toabctl: or rather, it's something that's happening deep inside the dependencies that we can't control
<charles> toabctl: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2314
<ubot5> sourceware.org bug 2314 in libc "nss_parse_service_list leaks a tiny amount of memory" [Minor,Resolved: wontfix]
<toabctl> charles, ah. thanks!
<charles> Cimi, toabctl: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ayatana-scrollbar/lp-1058205/+merge/128087
<toabctl> charles, what about the CI comment for your branch? all links are just 404....
<charles> toabctl: CI is having a hard day :)
<charles> toabctl: alesage is looking at it
<alesage> toabctl, on it, a few min
<toabctl> alesage, cool.
<toabctl> charles, how to get the fix into 12.10? do you do a new release? or should the patch be provided in debian/patches?
<charles> that's up to the packager. I didn't check when the last ayatana-scrollbar release was, they may patch or they may release
<charles> toabctl: ^
<toabctl> charles, I'll ask didrocks. he did the last upload.
<toabctl> charles, thanks for the help!
<charles> toabctl: seb128's on it
<toabctl> charles, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-05
<ricotz> racarr, hi :)
<ricotz> racarr, do you think you could make bamf's dependency on libunity-webapps optional?
<jbicha> hey, we have an issue with yesterday's unity update
<jbicha> because of the fix for bug 1055019, deja-dup, empathy, nautilus, & shotwell depend on libunity9 which depends on unity-common which depends on compiz-gnome
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055019 in libunity (Ubuntu) "libunity9 should depend on unity-common" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055019
<jbicha> but the Ubuntu GNOME Remix doesn't ship compiz...
<Mirv> jbicha: uh oh :( so you had already libunity9 installed, but now the deps bring compiz as well? that's indeed not pretty
<sil2100> This is hm, indeed problematic
<sil2100> I think the dependency to compiz-gnome is due to unity-common including the setting migration files
<sil2100> seb128: hi!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you?
<sil2100> seb128: rather fine, thanks, how about you?
<seb128> sil2100, I'm good thanks
<jbicha> I filed bug 1062099
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062099 in libunity (Ubuntu) "libunity9 now depends on unity-common which depends on compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062099
<jbicha> Mirv: I mean we'd prefer not to include libunity9 either but that's not possible (at least not this release)
<seb128> jbicha, Mirv: I guess the easiest way out for this cycle is to revert the Depends and make the code bail out nicely when the schemas is missing
<jbicha> unity-mail should check if the schema exists before trying to call it
<seb128> it doesn't call it, it just uses libunity which uses a key from the schemas
<mhr3> it should be fixed in libunity, it's a foreign schema, it should deal with it not being there
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you did ping upstream? I think we should fix that quickly
 * didrocks is concerned to not see things being act on here, apart from the great mhr3 always watching :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I have a simple recipe to detect the schema, but I'm not confortable with the side effect of not setting a preference value
<didrocks> mhr3: so I think you would be the best to do the change
<didrocks> I think you know about the "list_schemas" hack?
<mhr3> i'll have to fix tests as well anyway, they expect the schema is there too
<didrocks> (I think we should really have an upstream glib call for it)
<mhr3> +1
<didrocks> I'm having this hack in 6 places already :/
<mhr3> whose idea was it that crashing an app is better than using a GError? :P
<mhr3> hmm desrt?
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> and he's quite adamant for it
<sil2100> didrocks: once mhr3 is ready with a fix, should we distro-patch it?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> thanks mhr3 for noticing it yourself. I was excepting you would be warned by the integration team (and was waiting on that)
<popey> didrocks, we were just discussing it before you arrived
<didrocks> popey: since 10h10? :/
<didrocks> and where the discussion was going on? should be on this channel, isn't it?
<popey> it wasn't here no
<didrocks> it should though
<didrocks> and 50 minutes to discuss about pinging upstream seems to be quite serious…
<popey> i was actually waiting for you to get off your hangout to ping you, but you saw it first
<didrocks> popey: well, I saw it at 9:30
<popey> great.
<didrocks> then, I told jbicha to ping you guys here
<didrocks> then first answer 24 minutes after the concern was raised, and no upstream ping in 50 minutes, I'm concern about the effectivness TBH
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks, proposed the libunity branch
<didrocks> sweet! we need someone testing it without having the schema installed (and so not compiled, removing the schema is not enough)
<mhr3> fwiw i tried by just settings XDG_DATA_DIRS to something weird
<didrocks> that should work, as long as the app using it doesn't have schema installed :)
<mhr3> otoh didn't try to call any of the methods in that case
<mhr3> but since all just lookups into empty hashtable they should just return false
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe trying with empathy and other from the list above? ^
<didrocks> nautilus is a good one
<didrocks> IMHO
<mhr3> didrocks, i don't think nautilus is one of those apps that can survive without any schemas :)
<didrocks> yeah, that's why rm schema + recompiling them
<didrocks> mhr3: who is reviewing your branch?
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm, you? :)
<didrocks> as the integration team will probably prepare the distro-patch, I think they will test it at the same time, so they should?
<mhr3> sil2100, ^
<didrocks> I must admit that it's more elegant that in C :)
<didrocks> schema in Settings.list_schemas ();
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> hmm... why didn't i do that?
<mhr3> i guess i like extra variables :P
<didrocks> seems so :)
<didrocks> to show you know the "unowned" :p
<mhr3> right, what if vala copied the array in that case? that would be horrible waste of cpu and memory :P
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> mhr3: so vala copies everything by default?
<mhr3> would surely waste at least 3nanoseconds
<mhr3> not in that case :)
<didrocks> yeah, but if it's not unowned?
<jokerdino> hey, unity dash looks weirdish with no blur. is that a known bug?
<mhr3> then yea, string[] arr = get_something_unowned(); will copy the array
<sil2100> ugh, sorry, I was busy copy-pasting some bugs
<didrocks> interesting
<sil2100> Looking at the merge request
<didrocks> mhr3: but string a = b;
<mhr3> didrocks, that too
<didrocks> and if I want to share the same ref? it needs to be unkowned on a?
<mhr3> yep
<didrocks> but then, you need b to go out of scope after a
<mhr3> exactly
<didrocks> there is no way to still have automatic freeing generation with b going out of scope before a? and they still share the same reference?
<mhr3> so unowned needs to be used with care
<mhr3> didrocks, well what would you do in that case?
<didrocks> counting the number of reference :)
<mhr3> the reference is invalid if b gets out of scope
<didrocks> yeah, but there can be a "magic" keyword telling a = b target the same ref
<mhr3> yea, of course for ref-counted objects Obj a = b; just increases the refcount
<didrocks> ok, just not on basic types?
<didrocks> as string a = b; triggers a copy
<mhr3> string is always special :) int a = b also doesn't need references :)
<didrocks> ok, it's only for the basic types :)
<mhr3> and structs
<didrocks> I was starting to think it was for everything
<didrocks> hence my "getting scared" :)
<mhr3> no worries, it's sane :)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> davidcalle: ping
<davmor2> popey: can you confirm a bug for me please.  from a fresh start on quantal flick through the dash lenses how many of the See more results arrows are pointing down instead of right? I'll go grab you the bug number
<popey> sure
<davmor2> popey: nevermind bug got duped so is already confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1053047
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053047 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - Category expander arrow is in expanded mode no metter if category is actually expanded." [Medium,In progress]
<popey> FINE!
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: I was looking at mine rather than the dupe and wondering why it wasn't confirmed
<davmor2> popey: I blame my cold
<jokerdino> popey: have you found any bug with dash and no blur setting?
<davmor2> popey: although gdocs is still desparate to download the spreadsheet I want to interact with as a pdf :D
<popey> jokerdino, can you be more specific?
<Mirv> wasn't there this "jumping" of background with no blur?
<Mirv> I think it was mentioned, but I'm not sure if a bug was filed
<dandrader> the launcher in my desktop only comes up if I press the super key. It no longer shows up when I push the pointer against the left screen edge. I'm in Quantal. How can I fix it?
<popey> dandrader, nvidia?
<dandrader> yes
<popey> bug 1057000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1057000 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<popey> probably
<dandrader> popey,  hmm, ok. I'll have a look at it. Thanks!
<popey> jokerdino, bug 1058391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1058391 in unity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[no blur] Desktop rolls over unity panel vertically when i open the dash or hud" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058391
<popey> Mirv, that one? ^
<Mirv> popey: yes, that one
<jokerdino> sorry and thanks popey. i think that's the bug i was looking for
<popey> np
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: is libunity backported and tested now?
<sil2100> didrocks: tested - yes, backported - no... but I'll do that in a moment, just need 5 more minutes
<didrocks> tested without the schema installed, right?
<didrocks> backporting then is just a 2 min manipulation…
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, I should have done it ASAP once the testing was done, just picked up something else to do in the meantime ;(
<didrocks> sil2100: didn't I say this one would be urgent and ask for working on it since this morning? :/
<didrocks> TBH, I think there are some priotization issue on your team (one hour to start pinging upstream… 30 minutes to tell "oh it's vala, we should get someone else to review it" and right now, more than one hour and 20 minutes since it's merged upstream and still not backported)
<didrocks> so it will soon be too late to push it for the week-end
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity/ubuntu_6.8.0-2
<sil2100> Packaging with the cherry-pick
<sil2100> I removed the unity-common dep as well
<Mirv> thanks sil2100, cherry-pick is the right way to go atm so that it's gotten in as soon as possible
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, looking
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try your cherry-pick?
<sil2100> didrocks: the cherry-pick I just posted was test-built, but its almost the same thing as what I tested basically
<didrocks> sil2100: test-built but not tested, right?
<sil2100> I can re-test it without the schemas now again
<didrocks> well, you should
<didrocks> because from what I can see it's wrong
<didrocks> I'm sure mhr3 can find quickly what's wrong :)
<didrocks> sil2100: still don't get it? I clearly showed the issue at the integration sprint with vala projects…
<sil2100> didrocks: still looking, give me a moment more
<Daviey> wait, didrocks.. you know the cause of a problem, and there is wasted effort in trying to duplicate the discovery ?
<didrocks> Daviey: well, popey's teaùm
<didrocks> Daviey: want to progress
<Daviey> didrocks: and you know the answer, and haven't shared it?
<didrocks> Daviey: the issue already happened 3 times in the past and I did showed it
<Daviey> SO you are proving a point now?
<didrocks> Daviey: so it's some kind of training for them to find it until they ask
<didrocks> Daviey: hence his "give me a moment more"
<tsdgeos> any idea how to unit test https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change/+merge/128243 ?
<Daviey> This is a total waste of time didrocks
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ↑
<seb128> Daviey, some people seem to not learn when you don't let them think by themself about the issue for a while
<Daviey> seb128: Have they requested this sort of support?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: for the change in Indicator::GetEntry there are unit tests
<seb128> Daviey, what "support"?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: just integrate them with your api change
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i'm more concerned about the dbus one
<Daviey> seb128: exactly.
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: there are still no tests for that...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I started doing it some time ago, but it was too long and I didn't continue due to other priorities
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: however, you can use Autopilot, or.... (much better) would be adding a new test suite to test-gtest-dbus
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: basically you need to add a fake unity-panel-service there
<Trevinho> and use DbusIndicators to connect to that
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: at that point you can test everything you want
<tsdgeos> ok, that's going to be a hard exercise :D
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: however, imho instead of changing Entry::Ptr Indicator::GetEntry, imho it's better to add Indicato::EntryIndex method
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yeah :)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: more boring than hard
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: well, never done any of that dbus stuff, so i need to do some c&p and be lucky ;-)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: well, the think is that i want both the entry and the index
<tsdgeos> feels a bit silly doing the loop twice
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yeah, I know.. but it should not really impact a lot
<tsdgeos> or you mean that EntryIndex should return both the entry and the index as my modified GetEntry ?
<mhr3> didrocks, can i? i see it properly cherrypicked
<didrocks> mhr3: vala man, vala when shipping c…
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ok, i'll add the new function
<mhr3> didrocks, we changed the build system, no more .c files ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: we still have them in the packaging dir
<mhr3> didrocks, at least not in tarball
<didrocks> mhr3: so until we remove them…
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: or another clean way would be to set the index inside an entry since it looks like that you want an entry to only have a specific index
<didrocks> (we should do that for R)
<mhr3> didrocks, i actually think the build system should pick it up properly
<didrocks> mhr3: was it tested?
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm quite afraid by that
<mhr3> but maybe i'm wrong, i don't see into the packaging build
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i can do what you prefer :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, if the build system is covering this right now, I may be wrong, it just needs a double check
<didrocks> sil2100: but remember what I told about .vala files trick -> when we have .c files, they are not always regenerated (because of vala ignoring timestamps)
<mhr3> sil2100, if you have your pkg installed do `XDG_DATA_DIRS=/home python -c "from gi.repository import Unity; print Unity.LauncherFavorites.get_default();"
<mhr3> sil2100, if it crashes it's bad :)
<mhr3> if there are two warnings it's good
<sil2100> mhr3: just get a warning
<sil2100> mhr3: (process:28044): libunity-WARNING **: unity-launcher.vala:373: Schema "com.canonical.Unity.Launcher" is not installed!
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, in that case, I'll take it
<sil2100> mhr3: I just tried it on tests too, no crashes
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll just downgrade it to Suggests, but that's a personal nitpick
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, see how nice we made vala behave with debs now ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: is that for every projects you did that?
<mhr3> at least in libunity, still a problem everywhere else :P
<didrocks> mhr3: so that I don't do sil2100 searching something for nothing :p
<mhr3> sil2100, keep in mind ^
<sil2100> .o>
<didrocks> mhr3: so lenses have this build system enhancement?
<mhr3> <mhr3> at least in libunity, still a problem everywhere else :P
<didrocks> ok, everywhere like everywhere :)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you note that down? ^ something good to note for next cycle "converting vala lenses to not ship .c file" ^
<mhr3> but ultimately it's a matter of getting .c away from tarballs
<mhr3> patches for that welcome :)
<mhr3> took me like a week to tune the build system in libunity to do that (and distcheck pass) :P
<didrocks> mhr3: if you have the commits rev handy, can be useful to have it :)
<mhr3> didrocks, the most important part of it is 153.3.8
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<mhr3> i have to note that i still like x.y.z revnos better than a hash of every commit :P
<mpt> To whom it may concern: The most common unfixed crash in Q is currently http://launchpad.net/bugs/1062037 in unity-lens-video
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1062037 not found
<mpt> ubot5, try harder
<didrocks> sil2100: working fine for me, pushing it to quantal! Thanks (just added the suggests).
<didrocks> mpt: I guess this one was fixed yesterday evening
<didrocks> I backported an additional commit for it
<mpt> great
<mhr3> i think crashes of binaries should have bigger weight on errors.ubuntu.com
<mpt> mhr3, bigger weight than what?
<didrocks> mhr3: errors.ubuntu.com is just about crashes :)
<mhr3> it's just full of python exceptions
<mpt> mhr3, only unhandled exceptions, though, right?
<mhr3> yes, but that doesn't mean fatal ones
<mhr3> or does it?
 * mpt doesn't know
<mhr3> still i think a separate view with most common sigsegvs would be useful
<mpt> We'd like to make it more personally useful in general
<mpt> Show you just the kinds of errors you are good at fixing yourself
<mpt> for example
<mpt> It already does individual packages, a next step would be package sets e.g. "Ubuntu Desktop" or "Xorg"
<mpt> and classifying by error type e.g. sigsegv would be interesting too
<mhr3> the problem is that we don't get anything else than segfaults for non-interpreted apps
<mhr3> freezes could be useful, but that's not that simple to detect
<mhr3> possible though :)
<didrocks> sil2100: around?
<popey> didrocks, he's on a late lunch
<didrocks> popey: ok, no hurry anyway, or maybe do you want us to discuss about what's needed for a SRU?
<sil2100> didrocks: what's up?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I wanted to discuss with you about SRU/prioritization, do you have a minute?
<didrocks> if you don't today, that can wait on Monday
<popey> didrocks, how about a call with you me mirv and sil2100  first thing on monday morning?
<popey> (your first thing, not mine)
<didrocks> popey: sounds good to me
<popey> ok I'll set it up
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks, popey: ok, so let's do it on Monday then
<didrocks> sil2100: it will be more an opened question on how to organize as I can only showed you what we did in the past and what worked (and rather what didn't really work)
<didrocks> sil2100: so if you can think on some way to organize the SRU until then, please come with suggestions :)
<popey> sil2100,  you okay to start at 06:00 UTC?
<popey> I think he fainted.
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> you should maybe consider later for him then :)
<didrocks> (especially on a Monday)
<popey> heh
<popey> done
 * didrocks likes how thunderbird is condering popey's mail as a spam and doesn't want me to click on "accept" the invitation
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> popey: I'm okay with anything
 * popey moves it to 03:00 UTC
<sil2100> HEY
<sil2100> Maybe not *anything*
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> sil2100: too late!
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: uploadded the unittest to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change/+merge/128243
<tsdgeos> hope that is what you suggested :D
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaand weekend time
<tsdgeos> enojy all
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-06
<Munchor> Hi there, does anybody know where I can find the source code for Ubuntu's keyboard indicator?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-07
<tham> Is it possible to make the Unity Launcher display only the apps in the current workspace?
<Nel> i have problems with sound in ubuntu 12.04
<Nel> distorted sound
<meebey> any libmessaging-menu hackers around? I am porting Smuxi from libindicate to libmessage-menu and noticed an API issue that other clients (like xchat-indicate) seem to ignore
<sbte> meebey, I ported emesene from libindicate to libmessagingmenu if that helps
<meebey> sbte: do you have an URL with the patch?
<sbte> meebey, https://github.com/emesene/emesene/commits/752fa1c75e8429cba14ef71476fbab64020ca25f
<sbte> all the commits that contain messagingmenu up to the version 2.12.9 commit
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-30
<mzanetti> veebers: ping
<veebers> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> veebers: hey. somethings wrong with my calendar
<mzanetti> veebers: the meetings have been moved another hour earlier?
<veebers> mzanetti: ah, no that's not your cal fault
<veebers> mzanetti: it's now daylight savings here, and I must have made the original meeting with my local tz, not using UTC
<veebers> so I'm an hour ahead of you than normal
<mzanetti> oh... did you guys already switch daylight saving times
<veebers> yeah, just yesterday
<mzanetti> it another 3 weeks around here I think
<veebers> Had I realized yesterday that it would affect this meeting I would have emailed, I didn't notice until a couple of hours ago though :_P
<mzanetti> veebers: so, you still up to for a sync meeting or you already off?
<veebers> mzanetti: I think a quick one now would be good. We can plan the next couple until we sync hours again too
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> mzanetti, ih
<Saviq> mzanetti, veebers, sorry for not joining the sync lately...
<mzanetti> Saviq: no worries. got it covered
<mzanetti> (mostly)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've seen this one happening on the weekend and attached some debugging stuff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1219871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, so you managed to repro?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it happened. no idea still what's the trigger
<mzanetti> Saviq: but there is one interesting thing
<mzanetti> we have 14 threads, one of them is named "dconf worker" and according to gdb it's stack depth is 2300 and something
<mzanetti> does that ring any bell for you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, gsettings-qt probablky
<Saviq> -k
<Saviq> mzanetti, but 2300? I'd imagine is a broken stack and a loop
<mzanetti> probably
<mzanetti> but still indicates dconf integration might be the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, see Stacktrace.txt in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1221492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221492 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> Saviq: also I can confirm the futex thing as reported by cjwatson
<mzanetti> strace prints wakes by futex like crazy when it happens
<Saviq> :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: my trace wasn't that useful as this one. but if they are indeed the same, this would be helpful I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, I doubt they are
<Saviq> mzanetti, but just another example of a broken stack
<mzanetti> probably not... seeing all that flickable stuff in there it doesn't look like a dconf worker thing
<mzanetti> funny thing is, in my case I can see that broken stack depth info while its running
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can get rid of Gsettings from Shell.qml
<mzanetti> it doesn't crash. in my case
<Saviq> I don't think we're using anywhere else atm
<Saviq> and see if you can reproduce
<mzanetti> launcher
<mzanetti> but yeah, can remove it there too
<mzanetti> but I'd need a way to reliably reproduce, yes
<Saviq> right, of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... if there is a dynamic lib and the -dev package also ships a static lib for it, is there still a way to choose which one it should use?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, should be
<Saviq> mzanetti, for cmake, you just need to point to it directly - i.e. include the .a in the linking
<mzanetti> I think you can give the full path to select the static one. but iirc that was compiler specific.
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> or well, -lblah.a should work, too
<mzanetti> yeah. I did that with qmake too already. but there was some caveat which I can't remember
<nic-doffay> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> pong
<paulliu> mzanetti: hi. Can you help me to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview
<paulliu> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview/+merge/187762
<mhr3> paulliu, btw the prereq branch for the music preview was finally merged
<mhr3> so should be "fixable" now :)
<paulliu> mhr3: ok
<paulliu> Let me do it.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: wasn't the hud button supposed to stay around for a while?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> it doesn't anymore
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have a branch and it's failing with jenkins
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, autopilot on slow machines...
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> dednick, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know of any video i can use to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1231125 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231125 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Music and Videos do not launch from the dash" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> all the videos i add to the Videos/ folder
<dednick> Cimi: howdy. i've done some work on the ubuntu-settings-components branch. Would be great if you could take a look sometime. lp:~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/pre-archive-fixes
<tsdgeos> fail to show on it
<tsdgeos> so if you have some file that you know it works
<tsdgeos> it'd be great
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/pre-archive-fixes/+merge/188283
<Cimi> dednick, I'll do as soon as this jenkins will stop failing...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/demo-assets/trunk/files/head:/videos/ should work, no?
<dednick> Cimi: it's generally just restructuring so we can get it into archive at some point
<dednick> didrocks: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: makes sense
 * tsdgeos tries
<didrocks> dednick: pong
<dednick> didrocks: hi. what does it take to get new packages into archive?
<didrocks> dednick: hum, is that the same request than thostr_? ;)
<dednick> didrocks: um, don't know about his request. probably not.
<dednick> didrocks: ubuntu-settings-components
<didrocks> dednick: get a landing ask describing the package and if it's needed in touch
<thostr_> i'm talking about the thumbnailer
<thostr_> so, it's a different one
<didrocks> ok, just similar requests and questions at the same time ;)
<dednick> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> i get nothing in the Video shell
<tsdgeos> s/shell/scope
 * tsdgeos tries to dist-upgrade to see if that helps at all with no videos
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you get local videos ?
<tsdgeos> i get nothing :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me tries
<tsdgeos> not even in the pc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pc is different scope than phone - phone uses unity-scope-mediascanner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, I'm getting a carousel of local videos here
<tsdgeos> path being
<tsdgeos> ~phablet/Videos
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /home/phablet/Videos yes
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> i get only the "online" part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, I just pushed them through MTP, but yeah
<tsdgeos> nothing local
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try searching and clearing the search?
<tsdgeos> did not help
<Saviq> interesting, mhr3, pstolowski, any idea for tsdgeos ↑ on how to get local videos to show up?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: codecs problem? mediascanner can only scan what's supported by gstreamer
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, we were just talking about it, seems codecs are broken, so if you didn't have something in the db already you won't get it there now
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<tsdgeos> so i can never get anything
<mhr3> it should show up once codecs are fixed
<mhr3> hopefully
<Saviq> mhr3, interesting, I get stuff...
<mhr3> jamesh would know
<mhr3> Saviq, depends on the codec
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me push something for you
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still uploading, but https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~msawicz/test.avi
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 20s
<tsdgeos> Saviq: waht do i do with it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, drop into ~phablet/Videos, search in dash videos, unsearch - see if it shows up
<tsdgeos> search anything, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeag
<Saviq> h
<Cimi> new ubuntu installation (friday was broken)
<Cimi> I just branched unity
<Cimi> ran ./build -s
<Cimi> then at ./build it complains of missing so many components
<Cimi> s/components/dependecies/
<Cimi> what's wrong?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: got something
<tsdgeos> but something i can't play :D
<tsdgeos> can you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, isn't that what you needed? :D
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it's supposed to work on SF
<tsdgeos> and it doesn't
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey ho
<tsdgeos> soo no, that's not what i need
<Saviq> tsdgeos, build/install demo-assets-videos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can get you packages in 5 if you want
<tsdgeos> if that's going to help
<tsdgeos> please
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'd like to use a mock scope in a test, got some info on that for me?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will test first
<Saviq> actually I already have the packages
<Cimi> guys ^
<Cimi> otherwise I install manually
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... depends a bit on what exactly you want to test
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175073/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, my search indicator branch which pops up with an indicator when a search is in progress.
<Cimi> mzanetti, you know why build doesn't install of of these? ^
<mzanetti> Cimi: because its broken
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think Saviq started to fix it already
<Cimi> I'm using build-dep
<Cimi> in the meanwhile
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep. thats the workaround for now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so where are the packages?
<Saviq> Cimi, just delete unity8-build-dep*.deb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just pushed to my device, will get them to you in 5
<tsdgeos> ah, ok, sorry
<Cimi> Saviq, what? is it required to remove the package?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there is tests/mocks/Unity/fake_scope.cpp
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think you can reuse that.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just add your searchInProgress() stuff there too
<Saviq> Cimi, not required, but otherwise it might not install it (and that's the package that depends... on the dependencies)
<Saviq> Cimi, just delete and both ./build and ./run_on_device will work again
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I need a qmluitest...
<nic-doffay> So using the mock scopes in a qmluitest to check the graphics.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah... that's what it is
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ok cool.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, has it been used in a test before?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually - they're there in ppa:phablet-team, demo-assets-scopes and demo-assets-videos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might also need to fix the scopes dconf entry, will let you know in a sec
<mhr3> Saviq, qa broken? looks like qmluitests are not running
<Saviq> mhr3, looks like the vm nodes that run them are dead
<Saviq> mhr3, triggered a launch for them, let's see
<mhr3> thx
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: tst_ScopeView for example
<mhr3> anyone know what this is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175160/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah shite, -scope-mock is outdated :/
<Saviq> mhr3, that's a segfault during "qmlplugindump"
<mhr3> Saviq, why and how? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, it's a thing that generates .qmltypes files for QtCreator
<Saviq> mhr3, it's run automagically on plugins we generate
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, clean build fixed it... guess the abi change in unity-core
<Saviq> mhr3, you can do it yourself by exporting QML2_IMPORT_PATH and running "qmlplugindump Unity 0.1" or so
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, very possible
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what does that mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that means the demo assets scope won't work :/
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> debugging this is getting harder and harder
<Saviq> jamesh_, how does -scope-mediascanner activate the result upon "Play" in the preview? and any idea why would it work for music and not for videos?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's public holiday in au today
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean yesterday?
<mhr3> Saviq, on australian monday :)
<mhr3> Saviq, anything missing in https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/187327 ?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, a review
<mhr3> design? jouni was looking at it
<mhr3> gave it +1 afaik
<Saviq> mhr3, no, code
<Saviq> mhr3, and no support for carousel, for that matter
<mhr3> i see
<mzanetti> Saviq: carousel support is in by now
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh is it? didn't see it in the commits? you pushed?
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. rev 367
<Saviq> mzanetti, k thanks
 * Saviq needs to see an eye doctor
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is one minor glitch I'm aware of... the positioning of the first/last item is a little bit off. not sure how critical that is. seems something in the carousel
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I was suspecting there will be something tricky there with the carousel
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's conflicting again, btw
<mzanetti> will merge
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes sir
<tsdgeos> let me try first, sorry the ping was early :D
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, trying to load the scope like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6175332/
<nic-doffay> it's null however, any idea what I'm missing?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think you just want one scope, not all scopes (not the "s")
<mzanetti> note
<mzanetti> but I haven't really worked with this myself.
<mzanetti> perhaps one of the scope guys can give better advice? ^
<kgunn> sil2100: mornin/afternoon
<kgunn> sil2100: is autopilot working now ? (in general...not wrt mir)
<mhr3> sil2100, are you landing the thumbnailer pkg into universe?
<mhr3> sil2100, any eta on that? cause we need people to review the sdk branch that integrates it, and it'll be much simpler if they can actually build/test it
<sil2100> mhr3: I will be doing that, let's say that I'll prepare things for it today - but I guess it will be in universe not sooner than tomorrow morning
<mhr3> sil2100, is there anything missing other than the qa bits?
<mhr3> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview/+merge/187762/comments/430455
<mzanetti> mhr3: no... its actually mostly one level below, in DashPreview.qml
<mhr3> ok
<paulliu> mhr3: yeah, it is one level below. So other previews have to be adepted for that changes.
<paulliu> mhr3: The description is not so accurate right now.
<mhr3> paulliu, ok
<mhr3> nic-doffay, bzr fail, it can't merge your branch with scope-isactive without conflicts :(
<nic-doffay> mhr3, yeah I noticed.
<nic-doffay> mhr3, what do you propose?
<mhr3> nic-doffay, one of them will need to be fixed
<mhr3> depends which one lands sooner
<mhr3> nic-doffay, so perhaps land your first, and i'll then fix isactive
<mhr3> otherwise you can change the owner of your branch to unity-team, and i'll fix that one
<nic-doffay> mhr3, reckon mine will land as soon as I'm done with this test.
<mhr3> nic-doffay, would be easier if it did
<tsdgeos> greyback: a run_on_device with unity8 code and mir gives me
<tsdgeos> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<tsdgeos>   what():  Could not unblank display
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<greyback> tsdgeos: happens as powerd blanks screen. Press button on side, then try again
<tsdgeos> greyback: not really helping
<tsdgeos> let me reboot
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1233155
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233155 in unity-mir "Mir fails due to "could not unblank display"" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i'm gettint unity8 to 100% use the CPU :-S
<greyback> tsdgeos: is there much dbus traffic?
<paulliu> mzanetti: I also commented. If you have any ideas please follows up. https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview/+merge/187762
<tsdgeos> greyback: nope
<tsdgeos> greyback: let me reboot in SF and see if i see it there too
<Saviq> MacSlow, nothing major, but https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312/comments/430493
<tsdgeos> greyback: now i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175584/ :-/
<tsdgeos> this is painful
<tsdgeos> i can't start anything
<tsdgeos> ah wait i can "continue" that in gdb?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> yes i can
<tsdgeos> weird :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: let's check. You reboot your phone, does unity come up (in mir mode)
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> coming... just changed my password...
<tsdgeos> greyback: i am running it now
<tsdgeos> just had to conitnue that sigill
<tsdgeos> don't ask me why
<tsdgeos> but it's taking 100% cpu
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes here too
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> at least i'm not the only one :D
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I think the sigill is normal. The openssl will detect some acceleration instructions to optimize the encryption.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: so it "tests" the CPU by illegal instructions.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i see
<mzanetti> Saviq: ping! switching-previews :P
<Saviq> will get ther ;)
 * greyback really needs to check the public hols :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ok so... vms are dead :/
<Saviq> fginther, ↑
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so I've added the scope it's cool now, however when I trigger a search the searchInProgress property never changes to true which means I probably haven't done something else.
<mzanetti> greyback: sorry... it's in fact thursday
<Saviq> greyback, Google calendar can give them to you
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, just saw that.
<Saviq> greyback, https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=german@holiday.calendar.google.com
<greyback> Saviq: thanks. I wasn't bothered to track that down :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: what's the branch saviq wants me to use?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/use-upstart-app-launch2
<Saviq> greyback, right? Albert should use it to track stuff not being activated on scope action?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> waht i'm getting atm is
<tsdgeos> ApplicationManager REJECTED connection from app with pid 3324 as no desktop_file_hint specified
<tsdgeos> when i try to launch the music playet
<tsdgeos> -t+r
<mdeslaur> since a recent unity/compiz update on saucy, launcher icons are no longer highlighted when an app is running, is that by design, or is it a known bug?
<tsdgeos> let's see if that helps at all
<fginther> Saviq, investigating
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> mdeslaur, they get a pip on the right, that was always the design?
<Saviq> mdeslaur, what else do you mean by "highlight"?
<mdeslaur> Saviq: the icon would change background color IIRC
<mdeslaur> Saviq: one sec, let me try a raring vm
<Saviq> mdeslaur, nope, don't think it should
<Saviq> mdeslaur, it does when you alt+f1 for keyboard navigation
<mdeslaur> Saviq: yep, confirmed...raring changes background color when you open an application
<Saviq> mdeslaur, and then it gets a glow when it's urgent or some such
<mdeslaur> let me try precise
<Saviq> mdeslaur, ah that, works for me
<Saviq> mdeslaur, you mean all your icons have the same background?
<mdeslaur> yeah, whether they are active or not
<Saviq> mdeslaur, firefox is orange here, thunderbird is blue etc.
<mdeslaur> Saviq: hrm, let me update again and reboot
<Saviq> mdeslaur, but yeah, bug, if they're not for you
<mdeslaur> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Saviq> mdeslaur, do you get the pips at all?
<Saviq> mdeslaur, maybe it's a bamf issue?
<mdeslaur> yeah, I get proper pips
<Saviq> ok
<mdeslaur> just not background colors
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, mind taking a look at tst_PageHeader for me and check what I'm missing? lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-indicator
<nic-doffay> It's the test_search_indicator function in that test accompanied by the scope.
<nic-doffay> It doesn't appear to begin searching even though the scope is bound to the pageHeader.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're not supposed to type anything
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're supposed to *set* searchInProgress to true
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then test that PageHeader behaves as expected
<mzanetti> Saviq: you got that or is the question still valid for me?
<Saviq> mzanetti, got htis
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're not supposed to test the mock Scope object (which is what you're trying to do now)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right. Is that simply because it's been included in another test?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're supposed to *use* the mock Scope object to instrument testing of the PageHeader
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no relation at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the mock Scope object needs a (if it doesn't yet) searchInProgress property
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you then set that property to true
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and check that the activity indicator is visible and running, and that the indicator is not
<Saviq> s/indicator/icon/
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you trigger a rebuild?
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/1148/rebuild
<mzanetti> Cimi: I can give you permissions to do that
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have but I don't remember where all my stuff is
<Cimi> mzanetti, keys boa bla
<Cimi> *bla bla
<mzanetti> dude
<Cimi> I format the system
<Cimi> today
<Cimi> as said on the standup
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have a backup but on another laptop in the office
<mzanetti> hmm... is it only me who finds this message from jenkins weird? "Started by remote host 127.0.0.1"
<mzanetti> Cimi: done
<Cimi> mzanetti, thx. it will fail but packages are handy
<ricmm> thomi: ping
<ricmm> greyback: lets discuss here
<greyback> ricmm: agreed
<ricmm> thomi: what exactly are the AP requirements? when doesi t need geometry?
<ricmm> does it need geometry *before* the shell is started?
<greyback> ricmm: doubt thomi awake. Note: mzanetti tells me veebers will be working on a unity8 plugin for autopilot soon
<ricmm> ok
<greyback> so we just need a band-aid
<ricmm> yea we need to match current functionality
<ricmm> but we need to know that first ;)
<greyback> ricmm: yep
<nic-doffay> mhr3, that property is difficult to test being readonly...
<ricmm> veebers: ping?
<ricmm> greyback: so I see it being used to create the input device, which probably happens before anything is run
<ricmm> in which case we have a problem
<mdeslaur> Saviq: reboot fix it, sorry for the noise
<mdeslaur> s/fix/fixed/
<Saviq> mdeslaur, well, still a bug, if you can reproduce
<mdeslaur> yeah, I'll keep an eye on it
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1231125 is fixed for me with your branch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231125 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Music and Videos do not launch from the dash" [Critical,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> want me to assign it to you and link the branch?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes please
<tsdgeos> come on
<Saviq> kgunn, bug #1193099 is not gonna happen for v1
<ubot5> bug 1193099 in Unity 8 "Unity: thumbnails for running apps are not cached" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193099
<tsdgeos> music playing stops when the screen darkens?¿?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> who do i complain about that?
<Saviq> kgunn, we need to do it while reworking the whole thing to support splash screens
<kgunn> Saviq: maybe there are 2 bugs there...
<om26er> Saviq, the issue that we talked a few hours ago, aka slowness. You need to make sure you have the USB cable disconnected when you put your phone for a few minutes
<kgunn> Saviq: i think pat is mixing in the phenomena of blank asset icons
<Saviq> kgunn, I don't think he is
<Saviq> kgunn, that bug is *old* ;)
<om26er> i think when usb cable is connected phone does not go into deep sleep or something like that
<Saviq> om26er, right
<Saviq> kgunn, but that's why the bug is "bigger"
<om26er> i actually think the problem is deeper than unity8
<Saviq> kgunn, and it's not a problem under unity-mir
<Saviq> kgunn, so Fix released for the "worse" part of this bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's so hard with the bug, don't we "just" have to call updateScreenshot when appropiate?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, 'cause apps are stopped
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and/or killed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at which point it's tricky to request their screenshot ;)
<tsdgeos> so? we keep their last screenie, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah - we need to cache it :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the bug
 * greyback needs to eat
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but on top of that, we need to support app-provided and /us-provided splash screens
<tsdgeos> sure, i don't understand what the splash screens has to do with that
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem "on top" to me tbh
<tsdgeos> just two different things
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the other issue is fixed by unity-mir ;)
<Saviq> well, maybe not when the app is killed
<tsdgeos> "the other issue"?¿
<tsdgeos> you mean the "cache screenshot"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, under surfaceflinger, if you go down on app scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you go back to the apps and they're all black
<Saviq> tsdgeos, under unity-mir they're fine
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but there's still the problem in the bug
<tsdgeos> or not
 * tsdgeos is now confused
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, FIXED
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the only case where it's not
<tsdgeos> but i just had it happen...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is when the app is killed under us
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's when we need to have a screenshot on disk and to load it
<Saviq> or well, "killed under us"... it's us that are killing it, so we just need to save it to disk and load on demand
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so want to update the bug/create a new one?
<tsdgeos> because the repro steps are all wrong now
<tsdgeos> it may make sense to have a new one
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/430554
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<fginther> Saviq, update. There is a networking issue in the lab preventing connection to the VM slaves, it's being worked
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, minor question https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove.IndicatorsLegacy/+merge/184524/comments/430567
<Saviq> ooh Qt 5.2 beta out
<Saviq> mzanetti, paulliu, update on https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856/comments/430574 please?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... didn't see that... will integrate it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I just wrote it :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, mark the MP so, please
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. apppreview and genericpreview are done
<Saviq> mzanetti, switching previews is separate from that, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. will still conflict a little, but not much
<dednick> Saviq: fixed conflict. replied to comment. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove.IndicatorsLegacy/+merge/184524/comments/430575
<Saviq> dednick, yup, thanks
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.. thanks. I'm going to implement the Music Preview.. But I think Movie preview still needs some tweak. Maybe you can make the fix-genericpreview first. And I'll change the Movie preview branch tomorrow?
<mzanetti> paulliu: generic should be ok
<paulliu> mzanetti: For example, move the ratings under title.
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.
<mzanetti> paulliu: I can merge the movie preview branch into the common one and update it
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.. but it needs fix anyway. pstolowski, did you export the origin url in previews already??
<paulliu> pstolowski: I mean for movie preview.
<mzanetti> paulliu: ok... lets do it this way, I merge it into the common branch and fix the design, you can also push there fixing the logic (e.g. this url etc)
<pstolowski> paulliu: yes, it landed in rev 358 trunk
<paulliu> pstolowski: ok.. got it.
<mzanetti> paulliu: I know this is going to be a big branch and it might be better to keep them separate, but I broke DashPreview's API so we need to adjust them all at once
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah..
<tsdgeos> need some bzr help
<Saviq> mzanetti, will this conflict with your things https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/publisher-info/+merge/188352 ?
<tsdgeos> how do i merge lp:~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419 into lp:unity8 ?
<tsdgeos> i guess the fact that it was "already" merged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just un-do the revert
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bzr qlog, find it, right-click, "Reverse cherry-pick"
<dandrader> the kind of moment when you miss git
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: no prob. just merge it to trunk (if its ok) and I'll take care about my conflicts
<nic-doffay> Saviq, could you take a look at this again when you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-indicator/+merge/188008
<nic-doffay> test done etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually, could you review it in a free 10 mins? deep in dednick's stuff here
<mhr3> Saviq, my usual mp - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/case-for-music-carousel/+merge/188360 :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mhr3, tested? :D
<mhr3> Saviq, somewhat? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, k :P
<mhr3> this time i did click on stuff
<mhr3> and it worked
<dednick> anyone know if you can change the icon theme without using QIcon::setIconTheme ?
<dednick> like using an env var?
<mhr3> dednick, UBUNTU_ICON_THEME
<dednick> mhr3: not in unity8
<Saviq> dednick, nope
<mhr3> oh
<dednick> bleh.
<Saviq> dednick, with https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049
<Saviq> dednick, I saw "indicator-bluetooth" for a split second in the header
<Saviq> dednick, ideas on how to solve that?
<dednick> Saviq: er...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, when indicators are unloaded, their titles are, too
<Cimi> dednick, why did you comment tests for calendar? are they broken?
<dednick> Cimi: yeah
<Cimi> dednick, you should fix them :)
<Cimi> dednick, or better, let me fix
<Cimi> dednick, then I send you patch and you merge in your branch
<dednick> Cimi: you go ahead. i didnt really get the min/max stuff. it didnt seem to make any sense at all.
<Cimi> dednick, what doesn't make sense?
<Saviq> dednick, commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/430592
<dednick> Cimi: the test is a bit hard to follow because the state keeps channing between tests, and you were just putting member dates in the test data, so couldnt really understand what was being tested. Let me go over it.
<Cimi> dednick, I'll work on it
<Saviq> dednick, btw, I don't expect you to answer *now*, just in your usual flow
<Cimi> dednick, waiting jenkins to produce some packages for HUD, I have time
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, it might be possible to fix. I'll have to look into it.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, if we merge "removeIndicatorsLegacy" first, will that be a touch conflict to solve?
<Saviq> dednick, i.e. should I wait with that for titles to get merged?
<dednick> Cimi: there is an init() function which you can override to set the test into a known state. And when you do test_data(), can you just put the dates in there rather than using variable defined elsewhere
<dednick> the init finction is called before each test.
<Saviq> mhr3, where should I get the carousel in music?
<mhr3> Saviq, you would once home scope lands
<dednick> Saviq: :/ . it should be ok. I'll just fix up any conflicts
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<mhr3> Saviq, songs in music page
<Saviq> mhr3, uh oh, just got in a weird state where I have no search entry but results from a search :/
<mhr3> Saviq, you guys should fix the dash :P
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey guys - was checking out the multi-touch gestures and noticed that there isn't support for two-finger scrolling on touchscreens - any reason that's excluded ?
<Saviq> mhr3, k, will not merge your stuff before we can actually test it
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, the usual gesture for touch*screens* to scroll is one-finger-drag, no?
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, two are for zooming/rotation?
<mhr3> Saviq, note that it will fallback to the video-like carousel
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<FunnyLookinHat> Saviq, let me tery
<Saviq> mhr3, what can I test, then? got a package for me?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's simple to vi /usr/share/unity/scopes/music.scope
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, bear in mind there isn't universal support for that
<Saviq> mhr3, hit me
<mhr3> Saviq, [Category songs] needs Renderer=carousel
<FunnyLookinHat> Saviq, Ok - so I'm not able to use a touch-screen to scroll Firefox in any way it appears... besides using my finger to drag the scrollbar
<mhr3> then pkill -f unity-scope-home
<mhr3> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, yup, firefox's fault
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/addon/grab-and-drag/
<Saviq> FunnyLookinHat, it needs to be implemented in the toolkit, or even sometimes at app level - not something we "disabled" actively
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader: ping
<FunnyLookinHat> Saviq, it looks like it's not working in anything really ( LibreOffice, Firefox, etc. ) -
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> dandrader: about https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/177630
<tsdgeos> the crash mzanetti mentions about swiping from left
<FunnyLookinHat> Saviq, But you're saying the gesture of a single finger to scroll is being passed to the application - it's just not listening for that event
<tsdgeos> happens all the time?
<tsdgeos> i just tried and did not :-&
<dandrader> tsdgeos, can't open that. my internet is not working well today :(
<kgunn> mhall119_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-phone
<kgunn> that's the base one
<kgunn> mhall119_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-launcher
<mhall119_> thanks kgunn
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's the thing about scrolling up in the applications scope
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> doesn't crash here
<tsdgeos> i'm afraid :-/
<mzanetti> ah right... I remember
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: as your comment in the bug seems it should be pretty easy to make it crash, no?
<mzanetti> let me try
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean that bug fix of mine that got reverted. yeah I recall that
<Saviq> mhr3, not worky here...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes, i'm trying to unrevert it
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean not getting carousel?
<tsdgeos> but it's just working
<tsdgeos> no crash at all
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, grid
<mhr3> Saviq, did you kill home-scope?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, and unity8, too
<Saviq> mhr3, rebooting now...
<mhr3> Saviq, pastebin your music.scope pls
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you happen to at least have any bt of the crashes?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, it was so easy to reproduce back then, I didn't think we'd need that
<Saviq> mhr3, coming
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> can't build that state any more because of other changes
<mzanetti> currently building a merged version with trunk
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but I remember it happened in LVWPH
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's what Saviq said
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176002/
<mhr3> Saviq, and you have the GenericScopeView patch, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but as you did lots of fixes since then I'd say we're good to merge if the crash is gone. but gimme a sec. build is finished
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, sec, rebooted and running again
<dandrader> seems my ISP messed up with DNS. manually setting them seem to have fixed my problems.
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, not crashing any more
<mhr3> Saviq, then it's clear, your device is broken and you should throw it out of the window
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos good
<mzanetti> err... tsdgeos
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<Saviq> mhr3, ah! in *music* it's carousel, not in home
<mhr3> yea... that's what i meant by "music page"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, dandrader: the change applied without conflicts to current trunk, if it still fixes the issue its supposed to fix I think we can merge it
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: dandrader: so i propose a branch with the revert of the revert?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> ok, let me make sure it still fixes what it was supposed to fix
<dednick> muhaha. you can change icon theme by changing DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu-mobile !
<mzanetti> :D
<dednick> although that probably screws other things up
<mterry> mzanetti, did you say you were interested in reviewing my statsWelcomeScreen branch?
 * mzanetti hides
<mzanetti> mterry: ok.. enough of this. I'm doing it NOW
<mzanetti> sorry about that :/
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks!  :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fine by me. remember to use the "--author" option in bzr
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader|afk: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unrevertlp1193419/+merge/188377
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you still busy with other reviews?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in a meeting
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm, bad merge I guess.  Will remerge
<Saviq> MacSlow, re: #include there
<Saviq> MacSlow, just replace both with <QVariant> and it'll work
<Saviq> MacSlow, the includes you had just got you to escape the fact that you didn't have that ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, but you didn't use either anywhere
<MacSlow> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> MacSlow, good, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, any pointers on how to test on device?
<mterry> mzanetti, updated branch, merged from trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, I probably need indicator-network?
<mzanetti> mterry: left another comment
<mterry> oh
<Saviq> MacSlow, meaning the one with support for that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, no you don't
<mzanetti> mterry: retesting with merged branch..
<mterry> yeah, looks like the Infographic animations don't stop the other one when they start...
<MacSlow> Saviq, just get the lp:~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1 lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-part1 and use the examples from unity-notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but "in a real life", that's all?
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. if I'd like to actually log in to a network with that?
<Saviq> MacSlow, and unlock SIM?
<Saviq> that supported in indicator-network yet?
<mterry> mzanetti, you say "when calling this method".  Which method?
<mzanetti> mterry: the dbus stuff
<mzanetti> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.SecurityPrivacy string:StatsWelcomeScreen variant:boolean:false
<MacSlow> Saviq, these are the three examples ... sd-example-password-entry.py sd-example-user-auth.py sd-example-simunlock.py
<mterry> ah yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, I implemented the frontend/backend and wrote the exmaples... I did not to the integration
<Saviq> MacSlow, k, pete-woods, can you point me on what I need to test the "extended snap decisions" for password entry and SIM PIN on the device?
<MacSlow> Saviq, need to go
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, you're off the hook o/ ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, see you tomorrow
<kgunn> greyback: this is obvious...but can you post here for team mates to see/help if autopilot tests fail in any way (after you have a geom support branch)
<kgunn> as we need the tests to pass as well..not just the ability to run the test
 * kgunn master of stating the obvious
<greyback> kgunn: yep, understood
<pete-woods> Saviq: you need to build unity8 from (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312), unity-notifications from (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187310), and indicator-network from (https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/secret-agent/+merge/182898)
<mzanetti> mterry: do you see what I mean?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have been hacking out the existing agent code from unity8, so that it doesn't interfere
<Saviq> pete-woods, cool beans
<mterry> mzanetti, hold on, have to set up my phone again
<Saviq> pete-woods, have a branch maybe?
<pete-woods> Saviq: unforunately not, I've just been doing it on the device with vim :$
<pete-woods> nuking a qml file somwhere (checks)
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, I know where, was just hoping you got something reusable ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, do we happen to have design mockup videos for transitions like this?
<mzanetti> mterry: don't think so. nic-doffay would know
<mterry> mzanetti, (granted, usually when the user toggles this, they won't be looking at the greeter, but we should still make it nice)
<mzanetti> mterry: here it messes it up so that it stays in a bad state
<mterry> mzanetti, ooh, I never got that
<mzanetti> mterry: seems to only happen when there is no orange bubble
<mzanetti> mterry: now I got one and the painting of that seems to recover the inner dots
<mterry> curious
<mzanetti> mterry: btw the animation should probably be the same as the double tap one
<Saviq> fginther, ah, looks like they're back
<kgunn> mzanetti: curious, for the cpu pegging issue...is there any workaround ? or pretty much with what we know...you gotta reboot to recover to normal state?
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... not much further yet :/
<mzanetti> kgunn: can you reproduce that?
<mzanetti> kgunn: for me it happens every once in a while, but no clear way to reproduce intentionally yet
<mzanetti> my phone is loaded with all sorts of debug stuff for the next time it happens
<greyback> any autopilot experts about to give me a hand? I've gone as far as I can
<kgunn> mzanetti: i can never repro that bug
<kgunn> mzanetti: you're the closest thing to an AP expert i think...mind helping gerry
<mzanetti> AP expert :D
<mzanetti> veebers: heeelp!!
<mzanetti> greyback: whats the issue?
<greyback> mzanetti: want to get unity8 running with AP on Mir.
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...i wouldn't ask if it weren't so hot
<mzanetti> kgunn: no prob
<greyback> mzanetti: when I run it, it hangs. I can get some debug output with -v -v, but nothing useful really
<mzanetti> greyback: mind pasting it?
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6176257/
<mzanetti> greyback: ok... what happens is that autopilot thinks it runs on X11
<mzanetti> greyback: most likely because it cant find the upa stuff
<dednick> Saviq: think the title problem fixed now.
<mzanetti> greyback: that's inside autopilot somewhere... let me try to find it
<bschaefer> Saviq, hey, found the problem to that Alt+<arrow_key> problem...soo that'll be fixed for 13.10 :), thanks for poking me about it!
<bschaefer> if you want a workaround, change in ccsm the arrow keys for switcher to move around...or don't use the switcher :)
<mzanetti> greyback: hmm should the UPA module still be around?
<greyback> mzanetti: yes
<greyback> mzanetti: platform-api is still used with mir
<mzanetti> greyback: ok I see. this is basically still the same as we had earlier today, right?
<greyback> mzanetti: it's a follow-on, but yes ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: ok... and it just hangs there, doing nothing?
<greyback> mzanetti: correct
<greyback> mzanetti: you can reproduce yourself, if you just boot into mir and try running AP
<greyback> I've a patch ready for the UPA to get display sizes, but for now this is blocking me
<kgunn> greyback: mzanetti ... wonder, besides geometry, is input an issue ? (not only where the things are on the screen...but then where the pointer is?)
 * kgunn hoping not
<mzanetti> kgunn: I don't think so as we're injecting stuff into /dev/uinput and I think Mir just reads that... the linux kernel is in between so I think we're good
 * kgunn wipes brow in relief
<kgunn> bbiab
<pete-woods> Saviq: I'm EOD'ing now, wasn't sure if you were trying out the wifi password stuff tonight or not, but if you do and it's broken for you, I'll be checking my e-mail / bug reports on indicator-network
<mzanetti> greyback: how are you running the tests?
<greyback> mzanetti: autopilot run unity8
<mzanetti> greyback: are you stopping the runnign unity instance?
<greyback> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> greyback: and upa connects via dbus to unity to fetch screen resolution?
<greyback> mzanetti: no, simpler, I've hardcoded resolutions into it
<mzanetti> ok..
<greyback> as UPA wanted before shell even starts up
<kgunn> ok...for real, bbiab
<mzanetti> greyback: did you find where that get_resolution() method is?
<greyback> mzanetti: yes, in lp:python-ubuntu-platform-api
<greyback> mzanetti: this is my preliminary code: lp:~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/mir-enablement-hardcode-resolutions/
<greyback> but hoping to use AP to test it
<mzanetti> greyback: this reminds so much of when I ported autopilot to surfaceflinger :D
<greyback> lol I can only imagine
<mzanetti> greyback: do you see your code being called at all?
<greyback> mzanetti: nope, making me think something blocking earlier
<mzanetti> greyback: well, I'd start with hammering print()s into autopilot like crazy now
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, in progress :)
 * greyback wishes autopilot dies on Ctrl+C
<mzanetti> +10000
<mzanetti> greyback: but usually it does... its really because its hanging
<greyback> mzanetti: aha "writev(13, [{"\4", 1}, {"ServiceManager\0", 15}, {"Waiting for service SurfaceFling"..., 39}], 3) = 55"
<greyback> that loops slowly
<mzanetti> greyback: uuh
<mzanetti> greyback: where's that?
<greyback> mzanetti: using strace
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> greyback: but that must be in upa somewhere, no?
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, suspect it's linked to the SF platform-api, not the Mir one
 * mzanetti would assume dynamic linking
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, well that's the problem found at least, UPA using the SF platform-api
<greyback> now the fun part is making it support both
<mzanetti> mhr3: do we have any video scope that supports rating?
<greyback> mzanetti: do you understand how AP decides to load UPA and not X11?
<mzanetti> greyback: let me check
<mzanetti> greyback: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/utilities.py
<mzanetti> greyback: _pick_backend()
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: it loops over the possible ones and tries to create them
<greyback> got it
<mhr3> mzanetti, not atm iirc
<mzanetti> mhr3: ok. thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: so I see 2 ways forward for this. 1: add a new module, UPA-mir, which uses the platform-api for mir. This sadly requires a 1 line addition to stock autopilot
<greyback> mzanetti: 2: to the existing UPA, it detects at runtime if Mir or SF, ldloads the correct library and resolves the symbols internally
<mzanetti> greyback: that shouldn't be a problem. especially since veebers will show up in a few
<greyback> mzanetti: ok, I'll hang on until he's online and run it by him
<mzanetti> greyback: which one would you say is closer to what it should be in the end?
<greyback> mzanetti: option1 the least messy, I think it's best
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah. we need veebers for that.
<Cimi> dednick, I hate my own code :)
<Saviq> bschaefer, yeah, I feel good about it :D
<Saviq> bschaefer, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, cool
<bschaefer> Saviq, :), also you can change the hud to use something else besides Alt
<Saviq> bschaefer, I like it fine there, only wanted it to be fixed ;)
<bschaefer> yup, it was annoying me a  bunch as well
<mhr3> bschaefer, looking for things to fix?
<mhr3> bschaefer, screenshoting!
<bschaefer> mhr3, whats wrong with screenshoting?
<bschaefer> mhr3, and theres lots to fix :), final freeze coming up...:(
<mhr3> bschaefer, that i get a screenshot of black screen pretty much all the time
<bschaefer> mhr3, are you using a VM?
<mhr3> bschaefer, works if i kill unity and restart it though
<mhr3> no
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm thats very strange, but i think thats some weird compiz problem...i've seen that before but only with recordmydesktop
<bschaefer> mhr3, im assuming you've an intel video card?
<mhr3> yep
<bschaefer> though i get normal screenshots atm, so im not able to reproduce this :(
<mhr3> bschaefer, perhaps it happens after suspend+resume
<bschaefer> mhr3, odd...as do i and i've not seen this problem in a looong time
<bschaefer> o, that could be the problem...we just ran into a fun suspend+resume bug
<bschaefer> some program sens the alt key opening the hud on a resume
<bschaefer> sends*
<bschaefer> mhr3, but i've not rebooted in some time...so im not seeing that issue
<mhr3> i also have bumblebee... might be combination of all that
<bschaefer> mhr3, what happens when you use screenshot?
<bschaefer> from the dash...idk what the app is called from the command line...
<mhr3> bschaefer, same thing
<mhr3> black everything
<bschaefer> mhr3, well...if theres a bug about it...we might get to it
<bschaefer> mhr3, if i was able to reproduce it, it might be easier to track down :)
 * greyback going home
<mhr3> bschaefer, i'm happy to run some debug for you
<mhr3> bschaefer, but if you make me kill unity i won't have the issue either :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, that would be good, im also not sure about how screenshots work compiz wise :), it would be nice if sam was still around haha
 * bschaefer takes a look at old bugs
<bschaefer> it has to be an opengl problem but hmm
<mhr3> bschaefer, i guess it just invokes gnome-screenshot
<mhr3> question is what that does :)
<bschaefer> right, hmm if you were to force compiz to use software rendering i bet it would work :) (though it would be an almost unusable desktop)
<bschaefer> mhr3, something like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1005914
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1005914 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "gnome-screenshot produces black screenshot with only the mouse pointer visible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> is the mouse visible?
<mhr3> good question
<bschaefer> if you ignore the fact that they have the problem with a VM...
<mhr3> yes, if i ask it to include it
<bschaefer> as VMs produce a black screen (some VM problem)
<bschaefer> sooo it looks like its the same problem as that bug hmm
<bschaefer> mhr3, if you could install compiz-plugins-extra, and enable the screenshot plug
<bschaefer> plugin
<bschaefer> possibly this could fix your problem? If so we could consider moving that plugin to default...
<mhr3> bschaefer, how is that supposed to work?
<bschaefer> i was looking at it...and i've no clue actually...it doesn't seem to want to take a screenshot...
<mhr3> yea...
<mhr3> black screenshot is better than none at all :P
<bschaefer> anyway, it must be how gnome-screenshot is attempting to get the entire screen...though im not sure how compiz is failing there or if it is even compiz
<bschaefer> haha yeah :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, fwiw also screensharing with skype doesn't work
<mhr3> black screen
<mhr3> i can imagine it's the same issue
<bschaefer> i would like to think its the same issue...
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> ill have to poke sam about it sometime hes around or do some digging around
<bschaefer> im assuming he would know right where the problem is :)
<mhr3> otoh it might be performance optimization, compressing black screen should be easy :)
<bschaefer> you would think :), you still have to copy each pixel around
<bschaefer> mhr3, what i would guess is possibly an incorrect pixel format?
<bschaefer> when generating the screen shot...but thats all i can think off off the top of my head, but if its done with opengl then...idk :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, might be some driver snafu even... it all worked just fine in 13.05
<mhr3> .04
<bschaefer> mhr3, are you on xmir?
<mhr3> no
<bschaefer> dang was thinking possibly some new driver changes there hm
<bschaefer> looks like another report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1192160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1192160 in compiz (Ubuntu) "screenshots are black" [High,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> which RAOF made a comment on...hmm
<bschaefer> mhr3, whats your intel card?
<mhr3> where do you see raof's comment?
<mhr3> i have ivy bridge
<bschaefer> mhr3, ops, nevermind a different Chirs :)
 * bschaefer just saw Chris
<bschaefer> mhr3, oo try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1192160/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1192160 in compiz (Ubuntu) "screenshots are black" [High,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> mhr3, that could help narrow where the problem is
<bschaefer> possibly we are failing to copy to a texture...
<bschaefer> in compiz
<mhr3> bschaefer, yea, fixed
<bschaefer> but only sometimes...hmm
<mhr3> bschaefer, cause compiz crashed :P
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> mhr3, well thats a common ccsm problem...
<bschaefer> aannnd now you don't have the problem cause you had to restart :(
<bschaefer> mhr3, could you try the suspend/resume thing that might cause it?
<mhr3> let me try to run some bumblebee first
 * bschaefer is suspecting a possible uninited var...
<bschaefer> if it only happens sometimes
<bschaefer> and only on start up....
<tjaalton> "do you have some giant convolution shaders?".. what say you? this is about bug 1222602
<ubot5> bug 1222602 in unity (Ubuntu) "[gen3] Huge delays and Bad performance on GMA950 and GMA3150" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222602
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> gen3 intel now claims it's opengl 2.1 compliant
<tjaalton> which causes this regression in performance
<kgunn> tjaalton: :) w/ 4 pixels per clock (per the wiki on intel gma950)...i would think yeah, that's not gonna be good :)
<tjaalton> yeah..
<tjaalton> so we're trying to fix this, the easy way is to back out the change that always enables 2.0, but would be nice to get something more permanent upstream
<tjaalton> unless they revert it of course
<mhr3> Saviq, you forgot your +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/case-for-music-carousel/+merge/188360 :)
<tjaalton> kgunn: i've asked some people to update the fdo bug about unity details with opengl 2.x
<tjaalton> that should help to find the longer term solution
<kgunn> tjaalton: ack
<kgunn> thomi: ^ so we were going to bother veebers...but its kinda hot...maybe you can help
<kgunn> thomi: actually its ^^^...way back where greyback and mzanetti are talkiing
<kgunn> thomi: basically - conclusion is we need to 1: add a new module, UPA-mir, which uses the platform-api for mir. This sadly requires a 1 line addition to stock autopilot
<mhr3> bschaefer, bumblebee didn't break it
<mhr3> bschaefer, suspend+resume did
<thomi> kgunn: that's fine - we already have stuff in place to have multiple backend drivers in autopilot
<bschaefer> very interesting...and you've copy to texture turned off right?
<thomi> so it's no problem at all, especially if you can tell me what the one line change is :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, no, should be on now
<kgunn> thomi: is it really that easy ?...i think greyback will be back on in a bit (he was heading to the house)
<bschaefer> mhr3, well either way suspend is doing something strange...would you mind making a comment on the bug :)
<kgunn> then we could actually test it
<mhr3> bschaefer, which one? :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, the last one i linked umm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1192160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1192160 in compiz (Ubuntu) "screenshots are black" [High,Confirmed]
<bschaefer> as that first one i linked seemed more about the VM problem...
<kgunn> i suspect mzanetti  is eating but he might know the one line that needs changing in AP
<thomi> kgunn: yeah, piece of cake. If i get the line, I can get it in to AP today, assuming of course I can resolve this dumb mess regarding releasing AP to distro :-/
<kgunn> thomi: you had me at hello....or at least "releasing AP to distro"....(i audibly heard the wheels of progress grind to a halt :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, also thanks for digging into that problem :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, now chop chop, fix it! :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, well we have to find someone to reproduce it still, ChrisTownsend can't reproduce it either :(
<bschaefer> mhr3, we also need to figure out...wth screenshots do :)
<bschaefer> and how compiz plays a role in it
<mhr3> very well
<mhr3> enough of unity for today
<bschaefer> :)
<mhr3> time for some video games :)
<mhr3> i mean... testing of bumblebee
<bschaefer> haha, yeah I have to work with video games as of late as well...
<bschaefer> mhr3, what does bumblebee do?
<mhr3> bschaefer, it turns on my nvidia graphics ;)
<bschaefer> o fun, IIRC you could have just done DRI_PRIME=1 :)
<mhr3> i think i need nvidia 320+ for that?
<mhr3> i have just 319
<bschaefer> oo i see, yeah i don't recall
<bschaefer> its been a while since i enjoy my battery life
<kgunn> thomi: if it helps, i know its to enable this...http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/mir-enablement-hardcode-resolutions/revision/14
<thomi> kgunn: haha, ewww, I really wish I hadn't seen that code :)
<kgunn> thomi: yeah...its a bandaid
<thomi> kgunn: OK, I have an appt in town in 15 minutes, but I'll look into it after I get back online. Looks like it'll be simple enough to hook up
<thomi> kgunn: has that code landed yet, do you know?
<kgunn> thomi: suppose you read gerry's comments here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1232054
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232054 in unity-mir "[mir] Need to expose geometry for autopilot consumption" [Critical,In progress]
<kgunn> thomi: ack...watch out for the crazy dunedin students driving cars on fire...or whatever nutty thing they're doing these days
<thomi> kgunn: wrong time of the year for that, but yeah, it's a jungle out there :)
<thomi> kgunn: from the bug comments, it looks like autopilot should just start working once that lands. I'll double check later to make sure, but I think I don't need to write any code to enable the band-aid :)
<kgunn> thomi: well...i know greyback was getting a hang in his testing attempts...so that was his conclusion
<thomi> oh ok
<mterry> mzanetti, try the branch now.  It stops the overlapping animation, but when going false->true, there is less of an animation.  That's because libusermetrics itself signals that its done (rather than letting us tell it when to finish) when going from no-data to data
<mterry> mzanetti, sorry for long delay, got distracted by another issue
<mzanetti> mterry: no worries
<veebers> kgunn, thomi: Just reading the backlog. One issue that we had with using the upa module is that it hung when galling get_resolution, a quick look at that code would suggest that the issue still exists
<veebers> i.e. it's happening at some point just above the new code
<kgunn> veebers: did the reference to a "one line" change in stock AP make any sense ??  1: add a new module, UPA-mir, which uses the platform-api for mir. This sadly requires a 1 line addition to stock autopilot
<kgunn> veebers: option 2 discussed was 2: to the existing UPA, it detects at runtime if Mir or SF, ldloads the correct library and resolves the symbols internally
<kgunn> but thinking was option 1 was cleaner/closer to what it needs to be
<veebers> kgunn: if it's separate to the work around code you posted yes. If there is a new module (i.e. upa-mir) that needs to be added to the list of possible backends within autopilot (but isn't a big change at all)
<veebers> kgunn: option 2 would probably mean 0 lines added to autopilot as it does the selection process for it
<kgunn> veebers: yeah - i don't think gerry intended anything beyond that branch i shared
<kgunn> veebers: thomi ... just sharing, in case you weren't aware...this is the last little bit preventing mir from being on by default in the touch image
<kgunn> that is of course hoping that all the AP tests actually pass... :P
<veebers> kgunn: understood. So to clarify what needs to be done; Is there anyone lined up to action either option 1 or 2 currently?
<kgunn> veebers: continuous prayer that greyback shows back up soon :-/
<veebers> kgunn: ah, alright :-\
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed, fixed now
<kgunn> and...voila
<kgunn> greyback: i've sufficiently confused and twitterpated veebers & thomi....i think they just need to know where that one line change should be
<greyback> kgunn: ok, I'll take it from here
<veebers> hi greyback :-)
<greyback> veebers: hey
<greyback> veebers: the problem: currently the python-ubuntu-platform-api (aka upa plugin) is surface flinger only
<greyback> veebers: it is wrapping bits of the ubuntu-application-api library (part of platform-api), which is SF. For mir, we need a similar plugin for the Mir equivalent ubuntu-application-aip-mirclient (also part of platform-api)
<veebers> greyback: understood
<kgunn> mzanetti: remembering you were getting racarr to provide some additional support/api from mir server to address the hud spyglass not showing problem
<greyback> veebers: what I was thinking of was making a upa-mir plugin in python-ubuntu-platform-api, which is almost entirely the same as the existing one, but linking to the u-a-a-mirclient lib
<mzanetti> kgunn: yep, haven't reached him today yet
<kgunn> mzanetti: i just ran across the camera app not launching from gallery bottom bar...would that also provide the same means to fix that ?
<kgunn> mzanetti: just don't want to dup bugs...unless you think its diff
<greyback> veebers: then need to add 1 line to autopilot so it attempts to load the upa-mir plugin, in the _pick_backend
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm... wait. need to check what you mean
<veebers> greyback: correct, that sounds right
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm. I don't think that's the same thing
<greyback> veebers: ok so next question: who does it? I'm a bit past my EOD here, but can do it tomorrow.
<mzanetti> kgunn: this seems something in the Application backend
<mzanetti> applicationmanager
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok...so really a gallery app bug
<kgunn> oh...
<veebers> greyback: the autopilot part thomi or myself can do that easy. I think you just suggested you were the just choice for the upa-mir module?
<mzanetti> kgunn: it seems to work with SF
<mzanetti> kgunn: so if its broken for you I'd say ApplicationManager
<kgunn> veebers: thomi ...hate to ask, but can you also run the AP tests to get a feel for how many pass ?
<kgunn> if they don't we'll need to line up effort on those
<veebers> kgunn: I'm not sure I follow, is this after the addition of the module? Or right now re: some other issue?
<kgunn> veebers: exactly...after adding greyback 's changes
<greyback> veebers: I suggested nothing ;) but I can do it. But I'm already under load, so curious if others have time. If not I'll take it on
<kgunn> veebers: so in effect, using mir from trunk, qtubuntu from trunk, unity-mir from trunk....and then this change
<kgunn> greyback: ack...you need to sleep eventually...looking for help/progress while you do so
<veebers> kgunn: sure, we can run the tests
<kgunn> veebers: awesome....
<greyback> kgunn: thanks :)
<greyback> veebers: thomi has worked on the upa plugin already, so when he wakes I'd like to ask him
<veebers> greyback: ack, I'm not to sure what's involved with creating the upa-mir module, but can take a look today and report back for your morning?
<veebers> greyback: sure, that's another option. I can discuss with thomi day and see what we can do
<greyback> veebers: sounds good. I'll be around for another 2 hours, so any questions please ping me
<kgunn> greyback: thomi is on...already up to speed-ish
<kgunn> greyback: don't we need to mp this one too...https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/mir-enablement-hardcode-resolutions
<greyback> kgunn: nope, that was my first stupd attempt before I realized it's a bigger problem :)
<greyback> but there's a little code in there that's useful for the upa-mir module
<greyback> mainly the hardcoded resolutions bit
<kgunn> greyback: ah...ok, thot maybe you intended to have 2 MPs...but i see, totally new UPA-mir with this in it
<greyback> kgunn: exactly
<kgunn> greyback: would the new plugin be a new project...or would it just be part of the python-ubuntu-platform-api package ?
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ^
<greyback> kgunn: I'd keep it part of the existing project
<kgunn> robert_ancell: so we shouldn't have any other mp for mir or unity-mir
<robert_ancell> kgunn, great
<kgunn> nice...we've shoved it all onto the ap guys :-P
<kgunn> ok guys...gotta run get the gunn-man-child....bbiab
<achiang> hello, anyone around that knows the scope code for displaying images of content such as music/videos?
<kgunn> thomi veebers ... wasn't clear to me who might be doing the work for new mir pluign to ap, who's the hero ?
<kgunn> robru: ping
<veebers> kgunn: I'm going to try take a look today (I might bother thomi as well) failing that greyback said he could take a look in his morning
<kgunn> veebers: thanks - can i ask for priority on it ? ....i realize i have no clue what else you guys might be wrestling...but this one is pretty high on rick & olli 's list
<kgunn> veebers: meaning....if we actually got an mp today...we could get into an image euro morning time
<veebers> kgunn: pretty high, the only other thing I'm working on is an autopilot bug/issue holding apps back
<veebers> kgunn: potentially, I would say so. But it's getting that MP that's the issue right now :-)
<kgunn> veebers: :) ack...also...and thomi seemed more pretty bullish on helping out as well if you need him to be a ball carrier
<veebers> kgunn: cool, good to know. I'll hit him up
<olli> veebers, thomi, we really want/need that in asap
<kgunn> veebers: thomi ....just to be clear, if we are oh so fortunate to get an mp up....let robert_ancell know...he'll be able to update the "ask list"
<robert_ancell> yep
<veebers> olli: understood
<robru> kgunn, pong
<kgunn> hey robru
<kgunn> robru: i was wondering where to file a bug...from chatting with some guys
<kgunn> they thot it was in application management
<kgunn> and i wasn't sure if that should be part of platform api...or something else
<kgunn> i just noticed you were bug manager for platform-api
<kgunn> thots?
<robru> kgunn, uhhhhhh... application management like application lifecycle? or like window management? or like installing apps?
<robru> kgunn, must be some mistake... i know very little of platform-api
<kgunn> robru: i'm gonna say lifecycle (...altho...it could be window management)
<kgunn> robru: i wondered about that
<robru> kgunn, well lifecycle would be an upstart issue. window management would be unity, as far as I know
<kgunn> you being on the platform-api bug manager
<robru> kgunn, where does it say I'm bug manager?
<greyback> kgunn: if a lifecycle problem, it a unity-mir bug probably
<kgunn> robru:  here actually....https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api
<kgunn> on the right hand side
<kgunn> greyback: thanks...shouldn't you be sleeping
<robru> kgunn, oh, weird. that must be because I'm the one who registered the project. I'll see about changing that.
<kgunn> filed it on unity-mir actually
<kgunn> robru: yeah i would think ricardo or chicken maybe
<greyback> kgunn: yep :) Skyping the father right now
<kgunn> tell him hey!
<robru> kgunn, what happened was, back in april there was a huge push to take canonical-internal projects and publish them publicly. me, didrocks, and ken-vandine all sat down at a sprint in london and registered a *ton* of new launchpad projects for things that we'd basically never seen before. so our name is on a lot of stuff ;-)
<kgunn> robru: :) i'll keep it in mind
<greyback> kgunn: he shouts howdy back :)
<kgunn> greyback: ah he speak texan
<robru> kgunn, switched that one to mfrey for now, according to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc&pli=1#gid=3
<thomi> kgunn: still around?
<thomi> or greyback?
<greyback> thomi: I am, but not for long
<thomi> greyback: I notice there's no MP fro this? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/mir-enablement-hardcode-resolutions
<thomi> greyback: didn't you want that to land ASAP?
<thomi> or was the proposed solution elsewhere?
<greyback> thomi: it's not correct
<thomi> greyback: oh?
<greyback> thomi: what's needed to be done is to create a second UPA plugin, which supports mir (existing UPA is SurfaceFlinger only)
<greyback> thomi: that branch has a bit of code in it that's handy, but is otherwise rubbish
<thomi> huh, that's not what kgunn said this morning :)
<thomi> so is there a MP for this somewhere?
<greyback> thomi: no, veebers has kindly taken it on
<greyback> if he had no luck, I'll attack it in my morning
<thomi> man... this is an omnishambles of epic proportions
<thomi> greyback: so it looks like I'll need to do this part of things - I take it there's no code for this already?
<greyback> thomi: it's not that big a deal. The platform-api should isolate you from the SF/Mir difference, the API is the same. The only difference is to link the new plugin against libubuntu-application-api-mirclient, instead of libubunutu-applcation-api. There may be minor symbol differences, but hopefully not much
<thomi> yeah. OK. The part that worries me is shipping two binaries, and then magically importing the right one somehow
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> OK
<thomi> I'll figure something out
<greyback> thomi: me too. AP does try to load one, and accepts the first one that succeeds to load. That's a worry for me too
<thomi> greyback: well, the idea is that each backend can prevent loading
<thomi> so we need some way of knowing whether it's appropriate to load the mir backend or the SF backend
<thomi> greyback: any ideas on how we should do that? Is there an API call we can make?
<greyback> thomi: ah, in that case, the real distinguishing thing is "is a surfaceflinger process running"
<thomi> that's not going to play nicely with python's module cache :-/
<thomi> but it'll have to do
<Saviq> fginther, still around?
<Saviq> fginther, we're having 100% failures in otto: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/514/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/EphemeralNotificationsTests/test_urgency_order_Desktop_Nexus_4_/
<Saviq> fginther, Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Lenses' does not contain a key named 'hidden-scopes'
<Saviq> fginther, like we need to upgrade the machines or something?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-01
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, that got added in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/revision/289?start_revid=297
<Saviq> fginther, released as 7.1.1+13.10.20130918.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> fginther, libunity gets upgraded with unity8 tests 'cause we're requiring > 7.1.1 now, but unity-common does not get upgraded (should be a version dependency on libunity9 maybe?), so it bails out
<kgunn> thomi: sorry for the confusion...sounds like you've got a plan of attack at least
<kgunn> i'll check back in a bit
<thomi> kgunn: maybe. I have very little idea what I'm doing :-/
<fginther> Saviq, hey, are you around?
<tsdgeos> what happened in CI
<tsdgeos> suddenly it's all unstable again
<om26er> tsdgeos, people are working on it
<tsdgeos> good :-)
<mzanetti> paulliu: hi
<paulliu> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> paulliu: I think the previews are mostly done: lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/
<mzanetti> paulliu: its all your branches merged together and adjusted
<mzanetti> paulliu: feel free to give it a try and let me know if you find bugs
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> paulliu: ah, one question: What is the difference between VideoPreviews and MoviePreviews?
<paulliu> mzanetti: VideoPreview is for mockvideo
<mzanetti> paulliu: afaics we don't use the VideoPreview at all any more
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes.
<paulliu> mzanetti: So I'll fix the moviepreview.
<mzanetti> paulliu: that's fixed already in that branch
<mzanetti> paulliu: I'm just thinking about deleting the VideoPreview
<paulliu> mzanetti: also for the playback?
<mzanetti> paulliu: do you mean inline playback in the preview?
<paulliu> mzanetti: no. brings up the browser or player.
<paulliu> mzanetti: anyway I'll check it.
<mzanetti> paulliu: that seems to work
<mzanetti> paulliu: so can I delete the VideoPreview? According to PreviewDelegateMapper.qml it's not used anywhere any more
<mzanetti> not even for mockvideos
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes. please delete it.
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/updatepot/+merge/188524
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: why this?
 * mzanetti thought this happens automagically
<tsdgeos> it doesn't afaics
<tsdgeos> i.e. we've outdated stuff over there and our translators are translating old stuff
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: looking the the commit log there are some autocommits doing this... maybe something broke in that machinery?
<tsdgeos> i don't see any autocommit doing this
<tsdgeos> which revision?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 314 for example
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but you're right. it didn't happen in quite a while
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I remember like 2 of those commits a day a month back
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: 314 is updating the catalan translation
<tsdgeos> not the .pot
<mzanetti> mhm... ok
<tsdgeos> the translations get autocommited from the launchpad translations thing
<tsdgeos> that part is right
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: bzr qlog po/unity8.pot
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, approved then
<tsdgeos> thankyousir :-)
<pete-woods> guys, does anyone know why a directory /var/lib (created by package maintainer scripts) could have changed from being owned by the correct user to being owned by root?
<pete-woods> this is only on some of the images (ones I'm not familiar with, numbered 70, 71, etc, rather than a timestamp)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have somewhere written that with Mir we seem to lock the screen when we press the button to unlock and with SF it's done on screen blank?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that'd be powerd's bug, are you sure that's the case?
<tsdgeos> i'm sure of the first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wait a few seconds after pressing power to blank - there's some lag
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've waited like minutes :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you still saw the greeter coming in on resume?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's "powerConnection" in Shell.qml
<tsdgeos> i can try again just to confirm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you grab some debugging out of there?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to see when onDisplayPowerStateChange is fired
<Saviq> MacSlow, re: API, the shell-facing API changed - the type of the hints property changed from flags to a variant map
<Saviq> MacSlow, but that's ok, just keep that in mind for later
<MacSlow> Saviq, right.
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, does the spec say that extended snap decisions need longer timeout than standard ones?
<MacSlow> Saviq, it says nothing about it... but it's a suggested value.
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's just flatten the logic then? for all snap decisions 60s?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm ok with that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the onDisplayPowerStateChange thing triggers on time
<tsdgeos> correctly
<tsdgeos> but i still see the greeter on pressing the button
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe the proximity hint / thingie is not set correctly?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> let me print that
<MacSlow> Saviq, pushed change
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw v
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/fix-themed-icons/+merge/188483
<MacSlow> Saviq, talking a look
<dpm> morning Saviq, when you've got a minute, do you think you could look at this bug to update the translations template for Unity 8? It should only take a few minutes to fix: http://pad.lv/1232374
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1232374 in Unity 8 "Please update translations template" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dpm, sure
<dpm> great, thanks :)
<larsu> does unity8 still have CI problems on jenkins? I can't see anything wrong in the logs relating to my MR
<larsu> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/remove-gicon-provider/+merge/188306
<Saviq> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/update-pot-file/+merge/188528
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the signals are correct and we enter the showGreeter part
<tsdgeos> but i can still see the greeter coming later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, so completely our fault
<pstolowski> Saviq: I've just finished implementing a scope for popular music results and having a weird issue with icons - http://ubuntuone.com/4bl6mKBlFlHpm2oXcRKzMX
<Saviq> tsdgeos, file bug for mterry please?
<tsdgeos> i wonder if it has anything to do with us getting suspended too or something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<pstolowski> Saviq: happens only on the phone; works for on the desktop with same result set
<Saviq> pstolowski, you mean they're not loaded?
<Saviq> pstolowski, how many results are there?
<dpm> nice one, thanks Saviq
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes, but only "left" column
<Saviq> pstolowski, anything interesting in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<pstolowski> Saviq: 20 results
<pstolowski> Saviq: ahhh, ssl handlshake failed
<pstolowski> * handshake
<Saviq> pstolowski, :)
<pstolowski> Saviq: file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/Music/AlbumTile.qml:35:16: QML QQuickImage: SSL handshake failed
<Saviq> pstolowski, what's your datetime?
<mhr3> eh, wifi dropped out and now i see ssl handshake issues
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1233564
<mhr3> i think i it got connected to a parallel universe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233564 in Unity 8 "Greeter is seen animating when pressing the side button to wake up" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, I'll need your input on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-frequent-app-ids/+merge/188532
<Saviq> greyback, problem: facebook and gmail in Dash Home doesn't launch, 'cause they've been converted to click apps
<pstolowski> Saviq: right, my time setting was incorrect; fixing it didn't help though
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you wget them?
<Saviq> greyback, but we have like 3 places where we parse the application:/// part or something
<pstolowski> Saviq: but I'm still getting ssl errors
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you wget the images?
<greyback> Saviq: great. Ok, let me see.
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> dednick, pong
<Saviq> greyback, I'd like to simplify all of that and have just one place where we parse the url
<Cimi> dednick, I'm working on the calendar
<Cimi> dednick, I took the logic from the calendar app, but I discovered there's a bug that's why tests are failing
<Cimi> dednick, I'm trying to see where the logic is broken
<dednick> Cimi: ok. i was thinking we may as well get the MP merged and fix the calendar in a later merge. It's not being used at the moment anyway.
<Cimi> dednick, if Saviq is fine
<dednick> Cimi: then we can get the landing sorted as well.
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I'm feeling fine, why?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, ok to approve a MP that contains tested all commented out because the real code contains a bug?
<Saviq> Cimi, skip() the test, don't comment it out
<dednick> Saviq: tests for calendar in ubuntu-settings-components fail.
<Cimi> because there's a bug on dates
<Cimi> I think it's on the logic that finds the start of the month...
<dednick> Cimi, Saviq: ok, i'll put a skip in
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick, and well, obviously fixing the logic would be best ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, it's what I am doing
<Cimi> Saviq, but at the moment I don't have an ETA
<Cimi> Saviq, this stuff is so confusing :)
<Cimi> because you have to deal with all timezones
<dednick> Saviq: i want get ubuntu-settings-components into archive. But my MP needs to go in first.
<Saviq> dednick, k
<Saviq> Cimi, is that not a solved problem? i.e. isn't there some library that we could use instead of doing it ourselves?
<Cimi> Saviq, nope… the designs of the calendar app differ so much from the indicators that we decided to go separate
<dednick> Cimi: what does timezone have to do with calendar?
<Cimi> dednick, it needs to display the right month
<Cimi> dednick, if you're in japan you switch to the new month before someone here
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, but if it's based on current time, then TZ should be included
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah.. almost ok. I'll add some logic in MoviePreview.
<dednick> Cimi: nevermind. i'm sure you know what you're talking about
<mzanetti> paulliu: ok, cool
<mzanetti> paulliu: what exactly?
<paulliu> mzanetti: the playback should use previewData.result.uri and base on that, open the browser of player depends on the prefix.
<mzanetti> paulliu: ah, I see. ok, great
<dednick> Cimi: ok, i've changed the failing test to skip.
<paulliu> mzanetti: btw, do you know if there's any function to get an preview from imageSourceUrl? A image.
<mzanetti> paulliu: not sure if I understand the question
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok, the preview provides either image or imageSourceUri.
<paulliu> mzanetti: if preview provides iamgeSourceUri, we have to generate an image by ourselves.
<mzanetti> paulliu: but it's still a url, pointing to a image, no?
<paulliu> mzanetti: No, to mpg or pdf.
<paulliu> mzanetti: so I'm actually asking if we have any functions to get a snapshot of mpg or pdf.
<paulliu> mzanetti: or other file formats.
<mzanetti> paulliu: oh... hmm. no idea if there is something. I'm not aware of anything
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you? ^
<Saviq> paulliu, we're getting the thumbnailer from Satoris
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<Saviq> paulliu, but it probably won't support pdfs initially
<Saviq> paulliu, but we don't have support to *display* them anyway
<Saviq> paulliu, for movies / videos we'll be good
<paulliu> ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/thumbnailer/+merge/187730
<paulliu> Saviq: ah.. thanks..
<Cimi> dednick, found the bugger
<Cimi> dednick, works for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178936/
<Saviq> grr my manta discharged and doesn't let me build stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: comments really appreciated on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_when_visible/+merge/188536
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was just there ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'undefined'?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why the quotes?
<tsdgeos> javascript for "this thing doesn't exist"
<tsdgeos> damn me
<tsdgeos> i forgot the typeof
<tsdgeos> when reordering the code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can just do blah === undefined
<tsdgeos> can i?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I believe so
<mhr3> Saviq, is there a bug about updating the music grid renderer?
<tsdgeos> afair i tried that and compleined
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> i remember one for videos, but not for music
<Saviq> mhr3, or not
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I think there is none
<mhr3> the two are actually quite similar
<mhr3> just one has background
<mhr3> Saviq, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231937 in Unity 8 "Video & music renderers are not to spec" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_when_visible/+merge/188536/comments/431201
<Cimi> dednick, what shall we do?
<dednick> Cimi: sorry. was just busy with something. will look now.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i understand "Should we maybe check if the item has a "culled" property and only set it then?"
<tsdgeos> you mean the LVWPH checking the existence of the property and setting it if it's there?
<dednick> Cimi: I can merge that into my changes if you want.
<Cimi> dednick, changes to the dates maybe are not required, was of previous tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Cimi> dednick, anyway, what fixes is the changes to midnight prototype
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that the item needs to explicitly "want" that set
<Cimi> dednick, it was changing day..
<dednick> Cimi: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, by having that prop, instead of LVWPH adding it regardless
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's unfortunately that easy though
<dednick> Cimi: i'll try it with just the midnight/addmonth changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this way the component can work in both a ListView and LVWPH, but not as good
<Cimi> dednick, u can merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :/
<tsdgeos> since RunningApplicationsGrid is not the item the LVWPH knows about
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, ping
<tsdgeos> LVWPH only has ListItems.Base inside
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, the loader?
<Cimi> dednick, test on selectedte has to be removed
<tsdgeos> and ListItems.Base has loaders inside
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about an attached prop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ListViewWithPageHeader.culled?
<dednick> Cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what i did is an attached prop
<tsdgeos> ah wait not relaly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not really
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: hi
<tsdgeos> tbh i find attached props confusing, last time i tried them i discovered they're available for all the items even if they're not in a LVWPH
<tsdgeos> not sure what they give us over a context property like this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, available in what sense?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they're only valid on the delegate, though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: available in the sense that you can use it and the engine won't complain and will be defined
<Saviq> tsdgeos, true
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the value would be invalid (undefined, hopefully)?
<dednick> Cimi: test fails when we dont change the tests
<Cimi> dednick, dates?
<dednick> Cimi: yes, didnt change dates, failed
<Cimi> dednick, so change dates :)
<Cimi> dednick, current date probably needs to be changed
<Cimi> dednick, because otherwise currentDate is todat
<Cimi> *today
<Cimi> dednick, and tests need to be the same every time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. see http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/p573bd894/
<tsdgeos> it gives you
<tsdgeos> false false
<dednick> Cimi: yeah. you should really be putting the Calendar into a well known state before running a test. Otherwise it depends on the state the previous test left it in. That's what the init function is for. I'll fix that up.
<tsdgeos> imho that's lame
<dednick> Cimi: if you dont, when somebody adds a test which runs before one of your tests, it will break.
<Cimi> dednick, use init without creating new dates
<Cimi> reuse the same vcariables
<Cimi> dednick, I ihad issues when date() was still creating the dates while the yet was proceeding
<Cimi> dednick, that's why they are at the beginning
<dednick> Cimi: any reason for that?
<Cimi> dednick, dunno
<Cimi> dednick, multithreading?
<dednick> eh. all the dates should be created in the _data functions. I'll look into it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, two minor comments https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-indicator/+merge/188008/comments/431219
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, well, it's correct isn't it ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think that's the idea though - that you should be able to have a component that integrates with a ListView as well as works standalone
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> and it does
<tsdgeos> with the check for undefined
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski did you ever get the info you needed re: libunity?
<pstolowski> Saviq: I didn't
<mhr3> nope
<Saviq> vila, can you help getting the version numbers for libunity9 and libunity-protocol-private0 from the mediumtest runners?
<mhr3> Saviq, but i'm pretty sure it's that, there was abi break in protocol... and protocol is called -private cause libunity9 wants it always compatible
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so what do we do in debian/control to make it work?
<mhr3> not enough apparently :)
<Saviq> mhr3, pfft
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually we did something similar for the header cliping
<vila> Saviq: may be (doing apt-cache policy XXX on the relevant slaves ?), do you have slave names ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see Base.qml lines 76-77
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, that's a poor man's attached prop :D
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it's a better one imo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the biggest problem I have with that is that we're reaching out of scope to get the heightToClip
<tsdgeos> tbh i remember discussing this when we introduced it
<tsdgeos> not sure if it was you i was discussing with though :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as it's set in the Loader's scope
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it's set in the context of the parent
<tsdgeos> and that i don't like
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, so we should pass it down through props
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at which point the attached prop has the advantage of being obvious where it comes from
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of "just showing up" in the context
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because LVWPH puts it there
<tsdgeos> you mean like an attached prop :D
<tsdgeos> anyway
<tsdgeos> if you want an attached prop
<tsdgeos> i'll do one
<vila> Saviq: hmm, from http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-amd64/137/console that would be kinnara, but libunity9 is not installed there so that would be in the pbuilder env ?
<tsdgeos> just say it :-)
<Saviq> vila, that's the builder
<Saviq> vila, we need the runner
<Saviq> vila, so any of http://s-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/
<Saviq> vila, ps-nvidia-gt630||ps-intel-4600||ps-radeon-hd8350
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, so waht was the code i had to look at and what was the problem?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/431233
<vila> Saviq: otto stuff ? Damn, not up to date with that stuff yet :-/
<Saviq> vila, k, let's wait for fginther, then
<vila> Saviq: yup, sry about that, will try to shadow him to learn
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: there is the branch that enables reordering: lp:~stolowski/unity8/category-reordering
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: and remember, before you went on vacation, you said you thought your branches were fixing list view, but then found out you forgot to commit all changes, and it sill wasn't working correctly
<tsdgeos> i do remember i thought it was fixing everything
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: what was your last day before vacation? I'll dig in the logs
<tsdgeos> and you found out not
<tsdgeos> don't remember if i was sure to reproduce it not working on my side
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you merge unity8 to your branch?
<tsdgeos> it doesn't merge cleanly
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yup, doing
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: pushed
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so do you remember the steps to make it fail?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I don't.. let me test it again; all your changes were already merged, right?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> all's in
<mzanetti> Saviq: any idea what the thread named "SignalSender" is?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope :/
<mhr3> clearly it's a thread sending signals :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i just had indicators hide, is that a new feature? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean fullscreen?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's been there since January ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, no, i was browsing in the dash and they decided to hide
<mzanetti> yeah, there is something new indeed
<mzanetti> I remember having reviewed a branch that can do this while saviq was on holiday
<om26er> mzanetti, any clues what went bad here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-autolanding/516/console ?
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah 404
<om26er> mzanetti, ofcourse but what really ? all the tests passed fine. what was it not able to download ?
<om26er> artifacts ?
<mzanetti> om26er: yes... looks like that
<mzanetti> Saviq: this looks suspicious too: http://paste.kde.org/pf627c745/
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we actually running the runtimeprofiler in release mode?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, in debug
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is when attaching to the installed unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure what you mean/
<mzanetti> Saviq: that stack trace above..
<mzanetti> Saviq: it shows some runtimeprofilerstuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, we're not running the profiler unless you pass the argument
<Saviq> mzanetti, must be something Qt-internal that enables that
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... found a thread of a guys seeing the same in chrome
<mzanetti> Saviq: starts spinning cpu with same strace output and also this same thread bt
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems v8 waiting to free up memory. and indeed my device seems to be out of mem right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, so garbage collector?
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems so
<Saviq> yay
<mzanetti> Saviq: lol... clsoed all apps, unity8 stops spinning the cpu
<mzanetti> Saviq: which explains why it happens mostly when using the gallery app (the heaviest biest we have)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> so... I'm a little bit lost how to handle this one right now
<mzanetti> anyways... noting down my findings in the bug report
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, "use less memory"....
<mzanetti> hm... now cpu usage went up again
<mzanetti> oh... only 500KB free mem again
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: any luck reproducing the problem?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what do we do with the "don't animate if not visible"? attached prop that we pass down through Loader and Base? or do we just say fook it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: interesting question, will using the attached prop in RunningApplicationsGrid work? Or that's as unclean as the current solution? And how do we pass it down propetly for the clean solution? We ought to create another "base"  for all the items the loaders load, to make sure it has the property, or otherwise it means another "if culled !== undefined" in the code, just in a different place
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it won't work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, attached prop is only available on *the* delegate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not down the tree
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we'd have to pass it through from the Loader
<tsdgeos> well, technicaly it's available "everywhere", just the correct value is just on the delegate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, what you say - a LVWPHDelegate base component
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, that
<tsdgeos> passing it down from the Base to the Loader is ugly unless we create the LVWPHDelegate thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> I can do that if you want, to be honest not sure it's worth the hassle at this point
<tsdgeos> I'd create a "think the whole thing again"
<tsdgeos> since for example
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I agree we should look at this again
<tsdgeos> Components/ListItems/Base.qml is only used (and i'd say useful) inside the LVWPH
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> so not sure it makes sense to be inside Components
<tsdgeos> so that could become part of the  LVWPHDelegate thing
<tsdgeos> otoh if we say "we'll have a look later"
<tsdgeos> that later may end up being never
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, do you have in the back of your mind the fact that we should make the header common between lenses at some point? to enable tab-like navigation?
<tsdgeos> you know how this works :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm afraid we'll need a look as part of ↑↑ anyway
<tsdgeos> i had forgotten to be honest
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so let's just go with what you have now - add a FIXME though, please
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> dednick, can you try and track down https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1233245 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233245 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume up/down keys not working in music-app with Mir" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, one thing to mention on the bug - 5.2 comes with v4, which will hopefully be much better, in that it's tailored to QML's needs, not to browsers'
<Saviq> or "should come"
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh is that in with 5.2 already?
<mzanetti> that'd be grand
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think so
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://blog.qt.digia.com/
<mzanetti> Saviq: altough I had a chat with Lars about this too
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is a slight chance that it introduces really bad stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: for example autmatic type coercion in case of a integer overflow can behave differently :D
<mzanetti> good luck in hunting those
<Saviq> mzanetti, not like int overflow is a normal situation, so ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ideas how to find more about this issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, about the CPU hogging you mean?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, not unless we dig deep into v8 (which I don't think we will...)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fixme pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's something that our app lifecycle should cater for - make sure the shell and focused app(s) have enough memory
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's why someone should start testing our apps with 5.2
 * tsdgeos hides
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the qt guy didn't answer to my review, i've asked around and he seems to be at a Blink meeting or soemthing making him a bit unreliable on reviewing so we may have to just go with the patch in our Qt and adapt later :-/
<tsdgeos> what's your take?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> enjoy food :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just distro-patch our own
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll open a bug and poke Mirv
<Mirv> poke poke
<mzanetti> anyone knows there the upstart user services are stored?
<Cimi> mzanetti, help
<Cimi> mzanetti, I fixed a part of the test which was failing
<Cimi> mzanetti, but now it complains randomly of this
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179310/
<Cimi> and sometimes another test
<Cimi> if I run the test directly (just that test), no error
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, the app_grid = ... went wrong
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I didn't change that in my hud tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe we need to add a wait?
<mzanetti> Cimi: isn't there a 40 secs timeout already before selecting the app_grid?
<Cimi> mzanetti, not that I can see in the code
<Cimi> mzanetti, just pushed latest fixes lp:~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I have this app grid error
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm not sure any more if we wouldn't have been faster by writing those 5 tests in qml
<Saviq> vila, any idea about https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcherbackend-no-more-pinning/+merge/186603/comments/431293 ?
<Saviq> vila, everything is SUCCESS, but the end result is FAILURE anyway?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think that's the one om26er posted before
<mzanetti> Saviq: collecting artifacts went wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's more like that I'm afraid
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/skip-intro-chevron/+merge/188182/comments/431253
<vila> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/1189/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's not a one-time failure
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I assume the otto jobs have some new configuration which prevents just using the VM's as a drop in replacement
<kgunn> mzanetti: just sent you a mail, on the latest proposed build Mirv is able to get 100% phenomena pretty easily it seems, you 2 might want to connect for some co-debug
<Cimi> mzanetti, with hindsight...
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe yes maybe not
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway fix might be easy now, no?
<mzanetti> kgunn: this looks like yet another one :/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: it fails for me after typing a few characters; I see reordering for first 1-3 letters, but after a while the Dash becomes empty and doesn't recover
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I'm running unity8 on the desktop
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't know whats happening and I'm sort of not in the mood to waste another 2 hours getting my device into a state where I can execute autopilot tests
<mhr3> sil2100, thumbnailer in universe? ;)
<dednick> Cimi: I've made some changed the tests/calendat. You may want to look at the changes; I had to make some fairly significant changes in the Calendar population code to fix some bugs I found.
<pete-woods> Saviq, nic-doffay: there's a bug in the infographics in unity8, it doesn't handle the colors correctly on the first day of the month (see Greeter/Gradient.js, it doesn't handle the case where total = 0)
<mzanetti> Mirv: do you have a way to reproduce the CPU hogging issue?
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: I fixed it like this myself (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6179422/)
<mzanetti> dafuq... we have running 32 threads when running with mir
<Mirv> mzanetti: I basically just boot my device. let me try again, for the last reboots it happened every time.
<mzanetti> Mirv: yeah... I can see it too.. but it seems a different one that the one I was investigating
<Mirv> mzanetti: you were investigating the blank cpu usage issue?
<mzanetti> Mirv: yeah
<Saviq> dednick, did you see me asking about tracking down https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1233245 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233245 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Volume up/down keys not working in music-app with Mir" [High,Triaged]
<dednick> Saviq: nope
<dednick> i do now
<dednick> Saviq: will take a look after lunch.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: could be the same as the HUD button. (if we have something like inputfilterarea for kbd too)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't work when shell's on top either
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I'm feeling we don't get VolumeUp/Down from Mir at all
<mzanetti> yeah, makes sense
<mzanetti> Mirv: this looks a bit suspicious http://paste.kde.org/pf955fae0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1962/testReport/junit/%28root%29/ListViewWithPageHeaderTest/testMaximizeVisibleAreaMoveUpAndShowHeader/ looks familiar, eh?
<kgunn> dandrader: hey check out mzanetti 's pastebin
<dandrader> kgunn, what about it?
<kgunn> dandrader: just wonder if you might have some thots about it, its cpu pegging...looks android input related
<kgunn> wondered if you might have thots on it as you've been doing some excavation in that area
<dandrader> kgunn, you mean mir is consuming 100% of cpu time constantly?
<fginther> Saviq, pong
<Saviq> fginther, sooo....
<Saviq> fginther, the switch to vm didn't really work :/
<Saviq> fginther, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/516/console
<Saviq> fginther, artifact collection failed
<dandrader> kgunn, mzanetti   that stack trace shows that the dispatcher thread is waiting to be woken up to dispatch the next pending events that came from the InputReader
<fginther> Saviq, yeah, I noticed that too. I patched it just a moment ago
<fginther> the current autolanding job should catch the update
<Saviq> fginther, to fix the runs on otto, we'd just need to upgrade libunity9 there
<pete-woods> Saviq, nic-doffay: I raised a ticket for the bug I mentioned earlier (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1233657)
<Saviq> fginther, and well, make mhr3 and/or pstolowski fix the deps on libunity9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233657 in Unity 8 "[greeter] Infographic colors are black on the first day of the month" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> Saviq, would unity need to restart?
<fginther> Saviq, unity 7 that is
<Saviq> fginther, probably
<Saviq> fginther, but maybe let's fix it properly instead
<dandrader> kgunn, mzanetti so it's a pretty normal state to have a thread waiting there
<Saviq> fginther, can you let mhr3 and pstolowski know which versions of libunity9 and libunity-protocol-private0 are installed on there?
<fginther> Saviq, sure, one moment
<mzanetti> dandrader: maybe... I just attached gdb while it was spinning cpu and this one looked the most like the one waking up too often
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_when_visible/+merge/188536/comments/431335
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn 0 != almost0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<fginther> Saviq, pstolowski: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/534/artifact/results/sysinfo/dpkg-l.postsetup/*view*/
<dandrader> mzanetti, it would be pretty easy to check it out. just add a printf there and see if its flooding the terminal
<fginther> Saviq, pstolowski, package versions in use at otto run time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, you can still see the animation if you're unlucky enough that it takes too much to "create" and when created it's already inside the view
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I'm unlucky enough to easily trigger that
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> nexus4 or galaxynexus?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, n4
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could either have the Behavior enabled/disabled, or just have an arbitrary Animation that we trigger on transitions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, feels like a more robust solution
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, that thread is woken up for two reasons: 1 - new input events coming  2 - some client has sent a reply
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean on transitions?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, onAdd, onRemove
<pstolowski> fginther, Saviq : thanks. so the versions of libunity and proto are in sync? confused.
<Saviq> pstolowski, on *start*
<Saviq> pstolowski, but then http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/534/consoleFull
<pstolowski> Saviq: aah
<Saviq> pstolowski, protocol-private gets upgraded to 7.1.1+13.10.20130927-0ubuntu1
<fginther> pstolowski, sorry, that wasn't the full details, there is more in the console log
<Saviq> pstolowski, but libunity9 remains
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: onAdd of what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there are add and remove transitions in RunningApplicationsFilterGrid
<Saviq> or well, there's a move only
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, thanks I'll sort that out today.
<mzanetti> paulliu: hey. what's the status on that movie preview url? can we put the merge up for review?
<pstolowski> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I mean is: we only want the behavior to be active when there are items added or removed to the GridView, right?
<pstolowski> mhr3: you've a fix for the control file, don't you?
<Saviq> fginther, can we just dist-upgrade the machines or is that too risky?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not even when the whole category gets added/removed, 'cause that transition should be handled by LVWPH for all categories added/removed, right?
<tsdgeos> LVWPH doesn't do transitions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know, not yet
<tsdgeos> that a hell lot of code i did not do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what I mean is we should trigger the animation onCountChanged, effectively
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and only then
<tsdgeos> i'm afraid
<tsdgeos> that since you're creating it
<tsdgeos> it'll ahve a count changed
<tsdgeos> i'll check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just have a look, the current solution isn't working good enough I'm afraid
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw are you sure it's animating?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, can make a video if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I can clearly see it uncover the last items
<tsdgeos> can you put a onHeightChanged in teh RunningApplicationsGrid.qml ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easiest if you launch at least 4 apps
<tsdgeos> because honestly i don't see how you could be that unlucky that many times easily
<fginther> Saviq, that should be ok, otto uses an lxc container, should get a fresh one each time
<Saviq> fginther, that would solve the issue for us without waiting for the fix in libunity
<Saviq> fginther, and we could get back to otto mediumtests
<tsdgeos> ok, let's see if i can repro with 4 apps
<paulliu> mzanetti: wait, I'm checking why moviepreview doesn't have any imaegs..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6179535/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<tsdgeos> obviously
<tsdgeos> silly thing that is created small
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, gets on screen and then animates
<tsdgeos> together with unity taking 100%
<tsdgeos> obviously doesn't help to make stuff smooth
<mhr3> pstolowski, yea
<fginther> Saviq, let me give that a try, just need to make a test job
<mhr3> pstolowski, so what's the issue?
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<tsdgeos> someone should investigate why the hell unity+mir takes 100% cpu
<pstolowski> mhr3: can you MP it?
<Saviq> fginther, so you want to dist-upgrade on each job? shouldn't we just dist-upgrade once in a while? like now?
<tsdgeos> anyhow yes, let me find if using count changed we can do better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you on mir or on sf?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sf
<Saviq> mhr3, libunity-protocol-private0 gets upgraded without libunity9
<tsdgeos> ok, so can't blame unity taking 100% of cpu, because yours probably isn't :D
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> Saviq, why?
<fginther> Saviq, shouldn't it be both? One to update the container each day/week and the one inside the job to update it for each run
<Saviq> fginther, we shouldn't need the per-job update
<Saviq> fginther, everything should be handled by deps - and when it isn't (like now)
<Saviq> fginther, it's a bug
<Saviq> mhr3, you tell me
<fginther> Saviq, ack, that would mask the deb bug
<Saviq> mhr3, libunity-core pulls in protocol-private? but that doesn't pull in libunity9?
<paulliu> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-genericpreview-2/+merge/188594
<mhr3> hmmm... :/
<mhr3> dunno really
<Saviq> mhr3, libunity-core-6.0-8 depends on libunity-protocol-private0 (>= 7.1.1+13.10.20130927)
<mhr3> Saviq, actually... yea, cause libunity is client lib, protocol is protocol
<Saviq> mhr3, well, *something* is broken, so that we're getting "no such key in gsettings: hidden-scopes"
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski suspected protocl-private0
<pstolowski> Saviq, mhr3 : yes, because protocol now uses hidden-scopes key (which introduces a dependency on libunity which we didn't have before at all?)
<Saviq> pstolowski, sounds like a problem
<mhr3> eeeh :/
<mhr3> so proper fix is to split out the pkg with the gschema and make the key optional inside protocol
<mhr3> s/and/or/
<pstolowski> mhr3: testing your fix
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: any luck with reproducing reordering issues?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: got busy again with the stuff i was previously working on, sorry
<mhr3> pstolowski, i don't it fixes it really
<mzanetti> paulliu: why the item at the bottom?
<paulliu> mzanetti: it prints out that the item is missing?
<paulliu> mzanetti: is that ok?
<mzanetti> paulliu: my mistake there. I removed it by now in the main branch
<mzanetti> paulliu: if you merge with the main branch that message should be gone
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<pstolowski> mhr3: shouldn't protocol depend on libunity?
<mhr3> pstolowski, no
<mzanetti> paulliu: so I'd say remove that item again and you can push this change directly to the main branch
<mhr3> libunity is built on top of protocol, not the other way around
<Saviq> mzanetti, going into a mtg, won't be there for standup
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<nic-doffay> Saviq, 359	+ pageHeader.triggerSearch()
<nic-doffay> 360	+ typeString("test")
<nic-doffay> Why is that needed? Shouldn't you triggerSearch before you start testing for visibility altogether?
<nic-doffay> Why is what needed exactly? Could you elaborate on this a bit?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, before .triggerSearch, the search entry is offscreen
<mzanetti> dednick: standup?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so feels like you should get it onscreen first
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but no need to type anything
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.. pushed.
<mhr3> pstolowski, updated the branch, has proper fix now
<pstolowski> mhr3: I know, but this change alone won't trigger update of protocol
<mzanetti> paulliu: thanks.
<mzanetti> pstolowski: do you think it's good to go now?
<mzanetti> sorry... paulliu ^
<paulliu> mzanetti: yes.
<mzanetti> perfect, thanks
<pstolowski> mhr3: the schema *is* installed by an old libunity, so it will still fail on hidden-scopes, no?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, righto
<mhr3> pstolowski, well yea
<mhr3> pstolowski, then we need to make it conflict with old version of libunity i guess
<pstolowski> mhr3: the problem as I understand it from the logs is: both libunity and protocol are initially in sync, but then an update of unitycore pulls newer protocol which needs hidden-scopes. but this update doesn't pull matching libunity
<dandrader> mzanetti, I wonder if running unity8-mir with perf might help you identifying the hot spot
<pstolowski> mhr3: yes, conflict rule would do
<mzanetti> dandrader: did you manage to get perf running on the phone?
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't try yet. was playing with it on my test laptop
<dandrader> mzanetti, it doesn't work on the phone?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I couldn't get it to run there
<dandrader> :(
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, give it a shot. maybe its just me
<mhr3> pstolowski, so just a conflicts?
<Cimi> mzanetti, to have assert that to emulators (dash.py), shall I have to write it in try except?
<Cimi> mzanetti, because Hud class doesn't have that function I think
<mhr3> pstolowski, isn't that usually used with the conflicts+replaces+provides?
<pstolowski> mhr3: you got me wondering.. would conflicts alone trigger an update of libunity?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... let me have a look
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to wait there...
<Cimi> until its not none
<didrocks> kgunn: greyback: if you have the fix in trunk before EOD, just ping us, so that we can get it in ASAP
<greyback> didrocks: ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, like __init__.py does
<kgunn> didrocks: much appreciate that offer - thanks for the help
<Cimi> mzanetti,     def get_dash(self):      dash = self._proxy.select_single(Dash)        self.assertThat(dash, NotEquals(None))        return dash
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think you can use someVariable.waitFor(condition)
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh. this won't work
<didrocks> yw!
<mzanetti> Cimi: you need some lambda function, let me search for an example
<mzanetti> Cimi: try something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179651/
<Saviq> dednick, when back - I've actually pushed the bug up to mir, we're not getting the key events at all
<pstolowski>  mhr3 what if protocol recommends libunity=binaryversion ?
<mhr3> pstolowski, eek, no reverse deps pls
<dednick> Saviq: yay
<Cimi> mzanetti, wait_for doesn't exist
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179669/
<Saviq> dednick, lol :D
<dednick> now i dont have to figure out how to enable mir
<Cimi> AttributeError: 'function' object has no attribute 'wait_for'
<dednick> probably should do that anyway
<mzanetti> Cimi: this is in emulators/hud.py, right?
<Cimi> mzanetti, dash.py
<mzanetti> Cimi: check out hud.py. there are some wait_fors
<Cimi> mzanetti, but those are for properties
<Cimi> mzanetti, not lambda functions
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I hoped it would work
 * mzanetti isn't a python expert either
<Saviq> fginther, whoa, 1:03 for amd64 package build? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-saucy-amd64-autolanding/102/
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah.. I think you can use "from testtools.matchers import Equals, Eventually" and then try that with the lambda function
<mzanetti> Cimi: just the assertThat() wouldn't work, but you probably shouldn't use that in emulators anyways
<Cimi> mzanetti, this lambda doesn't work...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<Cimi> mzanetti, or you meant without wait for?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah use eventually not equals?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i can probably use countChanged, but not for the "creation" scenario (i.e. first app launched) because i don't get a count changed there
<tsdgeos> are we ok with that regression?
<tsdgeos> probably not, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideally no, but you should be able to rework it somehow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, by having the behavior on on creation, and disabling it as soon as it finishes for the first time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, WDYT?
<mzanetti> Cimi: check out tests/test_notifications.py
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but next time it'll also be "onCreation"
<mzanetti> Cimi: we use that lambda stuff there
<mhr3> pstolowski, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/same-ver-dep/+merge/188596
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right <facepalm>
<tsdgeos> that's what makes it so hard
<Cimi> mzanetti, but with assertThat
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we're back to square one...
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... doesn't Eventually() work without it?, mabe something like Eventually(get_dash) != NoneType or something like that?
 * Cimi tries until it works
<fginther> Saviq, that hurts, the builders have just been kept fully loaded the past week. probably doesn't help build times (some help is in the works, but no eta)
<Saviq> fginther, k
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you can't get it to work you probably can write your own loop
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi what's going on?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess we somehow need to throw DashApps.qml into the equation
<tsdgeos> since there the model is being kept all the time
<tsdgeos> so we know if the change to 1 is coming from 0 or not
<tsdgeos> but it's all so decoupled that it's not trivial
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know :) some autopilot tests fail if you run them in sequence but not if you run them separately
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, how about actually looking at the geometry?
<Cimi> Saviq, might be a race or so, I'm trying to add protections
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's the same, there's no difference between creation because you had 0 and now have 1
<tsdgeos> and you had 1 and were out of view and came back
<mzanetti> Cimi: something like this might help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179709/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we want transitions in LVWPH don't we ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think i'll do something like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we do :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would be it - just an add: transition
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and behavior onCountChanged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I know...
<tsdgeos> transitions are ahrd
<tsdgeos> not going to happen for this bug
<ritz_> Hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1051921 . Where did this commit go ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1051921 in Unity 5.0 "lens-bar-keynavigation periodically writes to /tmp/wut.png" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pstolowski> mhr3: top-approving, ok?
<mhr3> pstolowski, yep, that's why i pinged
<ritz_> okay, nm. unity uses bzr branch
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind taking another look at the search indicator branch?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, will do
<ritz_> bregma, hi, https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/5.26.0 . when is this scheduled to be publish ?
<pstolowski> Saviq, fginther : so the fix for libunity should be merged soon
<bregma> ritz_, are you looking for when Ubuntu will release a new update for 12.04 LTS?
<ritz_> yes
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, need to release it first :
<Saviq> pstolowski, :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, since we're not in the same stack
<ritz_>  wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1051921 .
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1051921 in Unity 5.0 "lens-bar-keynavigation periodically writes to /tmp/wut.png" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ritz_> I see this is marked for 5.26, with fix committed
<ritz_> I am unable to locate where they are committed
<pstolowski> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> pstolowski: hi
<pstolowski> mzanetti: forgot yo tell you; my branch with preview cancellation was merged a few days ago; it also adds 2 cancel methods for programatic cancellation of preview and actions from the shell
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ah, cool. will add that
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how much work would it be to offer a unity8 desktop session?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1233705
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233705 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Add patch to fix loading of ListView items in some corner cases" [Undecided,New]
<vila> Saviq: fginther explained, I can answer now.
<vila> Saviq: on the otto job pages, there is an 'artifact' url
<vila> Saviq: err, 'Build Artifacts'
<vila> Saviq: follow 'results/sysinfo' and you'll find dpkg-l.boot and dpkg-l.possetup
<vila> Saviq: that should give you the versions you're searching for
<Saviq> vila, yeah, fginther pointed us there
<vila> Saviq: ha, good ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, on yout bug, need to leave the other one for a while
<vila> Saviq: I was making sure the info reached you ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what do you search in the home scope, random stuff?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: k
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, got it
<tsdgeos> this is really weird
<tsdgeos> and obviously i lost the modelchecker
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you won't have it around by chance, no?
<Cimi> mzanetti, finally works for me...
<Cimi> mzanetti, pushed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yes, just slowly type >=3 random letters
<mzanetti> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> dednick, I'm back hopefully
<Cimi> dednick, where are the changes?
<dednick> Cimi: ah, forgot to push. it's up now. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/pre-archive-fixes/+merge/188283
<dednick> r58/59 have the changes i made
<dednick> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I should have model checker somewhere, let me try to find it
<Cimi> dednick, quick look seems nice
<Cimi> dednick, does it work with infinite loop?
<dednick> Cimi: you mean keep scrolling?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: calling Scope::cancelActiviation() when I close the preview should be enough, right?
<Cimi> dednick, minimum and maximum date could be empty on purpose
<dednick> Cimi: ah, it does, but should probably add a test case for it
<pstolowski> mzanetti: Scope::cancelActivation will cancel preview request; Preview::cancelAction will cancel any actions; you should call both when closing preview
<dednick> Cimi: done and pushed.
<mzanetti> pstolowski: what does cancel any actions mean? If I start installing an app and close the preview, will that cancel the isntallation too?
<nic-doffay> Anyone got time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/infographic-colour-fix
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: your pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044489/
<pstolowski> mzanetti: no it won't
<mhr3> mzanetti, paulliu, i'm thinking about removing imageSourceUri prop from previews, we'll internally handle it and just return a thumbnailer uri for preview.image
<mhr3> ok with that?
<mzanetti> fine with me
<mzanetti> mhr3: what does that mean for our branch?
<mhr3> mzanetti, are you using it?
<mhr3> cause you shouldn't really
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: great
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah, paulliu just added that
<mhr3> mzanetti, remove it then :)
<mhr3> my original review was already saying that the playable property shouldn't be there
<mzanetti> mhr3: ah no... I was wrong... its just a similar name
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... that's gone
<mhr3> mzanetti, not pushed?
<mhr3> still see it in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355
<mzanetti> mhr3: ah right... there it is still. but we need to know that, no?
<mzanetti> mhr3: we still need to place the play button there
<mhr3> the play button should be there always
<greyback> mzanetti: ever seen this error in AP: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6179755/
<mzanetti> mhr3: ok. fixing
<mzanetti> greyback: uh... no, not really
<greyback> mzanetti: I've seen similar when Qt wasn't finding the path where the QPA plugins are put.
<mhr3> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/movie-preview/+merge/181856/comments/426394
<mzanetti> mhr3: cheers. will fix
<mhr3> thanks
<mzanetti> mhr3: is line 771 here ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355
<mhr3> mzanetti, the entire block should be just one openUrlExternally()
<mhr3> no need for those ifs
<mzanetti> ack... sounds sane to me
<mzanetti> mhr3: ok. all fixed
<mhr3> mzanetti, \o/
<mzanetti> Cimi: added some comments
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok thx
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> guess what http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/p8a902715/ returns
<Cimi> mzanetti, so what's the type for pixel value?
<Cimi> mzanetti, thought was double
<mzanetti> Cimi: afaik he didn't invent half pixels yet ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd say int
<Cimi> mzanetti, well but x and y are real
<tsdgeos> well you can use half pixels in x, y and width
<Cimi> in qml
<Cimi> iirc
<Cimi> not int
<mzanetti> are they?
<mzanetti> hmm.. could be
<tsdgeos> it just introduces slowlyness and "antialiasing"
<tsdgeos> to give you half pixel
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ture, false ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: 'xctily
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: a.value<QIcon>() == b.value<QIcon>() should return true again
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but that's the silliness in it
<mzanetti> heh
<tsdgeos> i've a variant and i want to compare it
<mzanetti> well, it can't automatically convert QIcon
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that's why they have that sofisticate method to registerhandlers
<tsdgeos> just they decided not to use it
<mzanetti> hah
<tsdgeos> because "who cares"
<mterry> greyback, I'm looking at a bug where the greeter pauses in its animation after blanking the screen.  Does Mir or unity-mir put unity8 to sleep somehow when the screen is off?
<greyback> mterry: I think if screen is blanked, the frame swapper in Mir halts, preventing Qt from rendering new frames
<mterry> greyback, ok, makes sense.  I think I can work around the issue by not animating at all
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you help me out with a nice screenshot of QtCreator with the ubuntu integration?
<greyback> mterry: I'd try the same, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, mterry, but that shouldn't impact the animation, should it... the only artifact would be that you might see the old frame and then the new one straight away
<Saviq> mterry, greyback, the animation itself should pause, should it...
<Saviq> +not
<Cimi> mzanetti, what you need?
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, it should never animate when locking
<mzanetti> Cimi: a few screenshots that highlight the Ubuntu integration in QtCreator
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe the welcome page, then the device page, or the doc page...
<Cimi> mzanetti, when you need?
<mzanetti> Cimi: asap :/
<mzanetti> read: now
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can take it in 1366x768
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... don't mind the size... make them smaller if possible
<mzanetti> Cimi: they should fit on a presentation
<mzanetti> so we need to scale them down if they are too large. better resizing the window to only show the relevant content
<mzanetti> QtCreator looks like crap on my retina screen, that's why I can't make them myself
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am taking them through parallels
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I can decide all the res I want
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah, cool.
<greyback> racarr: can you confirm? If screen blanked, then all clients are blocked from swapping frames - so if a client was animating, screen blanks, pause, screen unblanks, the client resumes animation from before the blank
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, I'm sure you got the right eye for this ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, well I'm simply taking screen hot of the out of the box experience
<Cimi> mzanetti, guest
<fginther> Saviq, Here's a unity8 test run after dist-upgrade: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy-fjg/71/
<fginther> Saviq, looks like something is still missing
<fginther> Saviq, possibly a unity 7 restart?
<Saviq> fginther, lookin'
<fginther> Saviq, this was a one-off test
<Saviq> fginther, huh!
<Saviq> fginther, ah, that's a live dist-upgrade is it?
<fginther> Saviq, it was also tested from an MP in progress, not trunk
<fginther> Saviq, I did the dist-upgrade as a separate task prior to the test
<Saviq> fginther, 'cause http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy-fjg/71/artifact/results/sysinfo/dpkg-l.postsetup/*view*/ says libunity and friends are still at versions from August?
<Saviq> fginther, then yeah, possible we need a restart of unity7, as the lib is probably not loaded into memory again after being upgraded
<Saviq> fginther, and then unity8 uses the old version, preloaded by unity7
<fginther> Saviq, ack, I'll keep working on it
<Saviq> MacSlow, fginther is on them ↑
<mhr3> that doesn't sound very likely
<Saviq> mhr3, what else? still getting "no key hidden-scopes"
<mhr3> if the pkg was updated, the schema would be as well, it has nothing to do with the libunity .so
<MacSlow> Saviq, fginther: I see
<Saviq> mhr3, right...
<Saviq> fginther, hmm but then... the artifacts still mention August version...
<Saviq> fginther, where is the dist-upgrade log for that job?
<fginther> Saviq, sorry, it's lost
<mzanetti> Saviq: how is your review load? still high?
<MacSlow> Saviq, fginther: any well-educated guess how long it'll take until it works again?
<mterry> greyback, so do you know what's happening in Qt behind the scenes?  Like, it can't put any more frames into Mir, so it knows to pause all the timers?  I'm testing not doing any animation and when we come back, I still see a frame of the old content, which means Mir is shutting down frames sooner than unity8 responds to the event  :(
<Saviq> mzanetti, how do you think ;)
<Saviq> fginther, but if it's *before* that job
<Saviq> fginther, shouldn't the dpkg log show the status after dist-upgrade?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno... are quite a lot "approved, ready to land" and many are "WIP" still
<Saviq> mzanetti, wassup?
<fginther> Saviq, ah, the dist-upgrade wasn't done as part of the job itself. I can insert one in
<mzanetti> just wanted to say that the preview branches are both ready for review now.
<Saviq> fginther, wherever it was made, it doesn't seem to have worked
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, saw that and they're on my queue
<fginther> Saviq, hmm, ok I'll see what I can find
<greyback> mterry: you'll need to talk to some of the mir team for details. I think when screen blanked, the Mir compositor stops. When that happens, clients frame swapping is blocked, as the compositor is not requesting new frames from the client
<Saviq> fginther, what I mean - http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy-fjg/71/artifact/results/sysinfo/dpkg-l.postsetup/*view*/ shows versions of libunity from August
<kgunn> mterry: share that in #ubuntu-mir
<mterry> kgunn, yup
<fginther> Saviq, sorry, I'm not sure what happened, looking more carefully this time
<Cimi> mzanetti, I sent something
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure you received one or two mails, pick the one with the cropped imaged in case
<Saviq> mhr3, re: use-thumbnailer - you really think we should be doing this at this level? shouldn't either a) the renderer be able to do its thing or b) the scope be responsible for it?
<Saviq> mhr3, also, did you decide with Jussi that there's no need for url encoding the path etc? just take file:/// and replace with image://thumbnail/?
<mhr3> Saviq, no strong preference here, jussi wanted it at this level, i don't see why not, having it this central is quite nice
<mhr3> Saviq, i have my doubts about the encoding, but apparently i didn't convince him why is it necessary
<fginther> MacSlow, I'm shooting for a fix by tomorrow. The fallback to the VM test should work, but I haven't seen a run make it all the way through yet. will keep monitoring
<MacSlow> fginther, ok thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, I think there's one ~simple reason - it should (could) support other schemes than just file://
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, mind reviewing that fix for me?
<mhr3> Saviq, think i didn't mention that? :P
<mhr3> Saviq, he's no easy to convince
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, received the mail?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I quickly tried putting the code of the drag in __init__.py, but it's a lil bit more complicated to me since I never used python and classes are different. I think its simpler to copy the code for now and wait for a rewrite in qml
<nic-doffay> mzanetti mind top approving this dude? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/infographic-colour-fix/+merge/188605
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks for the screenshots!
<karni> Hey guys, this is my first MR into unity8. Am I missing anything? Not familiar with potential project specific workflows. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-preview-aspect-ratio/+merge/188657
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can put it in emulators/__init__.py and then access it with self._drag()
<mzanetti> karni: this is quite an unfortunate time for this merge
<karni> mzanetti: Oh, why is that?
<mzanetti> karni: we're reworking that code: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355
<karni> aha
 * karni looks
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, but test_hud.py doesn't subclass the emulator
<karni> mzanetti: Does MoviePreview still use the movie cover for the Image { id: previewImage } ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure I can access it
<mzanetti> karni: yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... odd.
<Cimi> mzanetti, what? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/+merge/187488/comments/431448
<mzanetti> Cimi: just checked the code... it seems that they do inherit emulatorbase
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll try then
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... that's the broken jenkins... I think its fixed by now. just wait for the next run
<karni> mzanetti: In that case I'm afraid this code will suffer from the same minor problem, but I could propose my changes against your branch, and make your branch prerequisite. How does that sound? (Have you maybe looked at the screenshots I included in my MR?)
<karni> mfisch: FYI ↑
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok works in __init__.py
<mzanetti> Cimi: yay :)
 * Cimi --> GYM
<Cimi> I pushed
<Cimi> let's hope jenkins will not complain
<Cimi> all tests pass on my device
<mzanetti> karni: yeah, would be great if you could rebase it on my branch
<karni> yep
<mhr3> mzanetti, testing the previews branch, i don't see titles for scope previews
<mzanetti> mhr3: good catch... fixing
<mhr3> mzanetti, shouldn't also all the button be some kind of dropdown?
<mhr3> buttons*
<mzanetti> mhr3: we don't have those buttons yet. not sure if I should use the OptionSelector
<mzanetti> mhr3: but that's another bigger change I think. making that work with the progressbar and everything
<mhr3> mzanetti, could you at least make it consistent in app preview?
 * mzanetti checks
<mhr3> mzanetti, cause apps now do two buttons per row
<mzanetti> oh
<mhr3> mzanetti, i mean generic preview does it right
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... got it... make tryAppPreview shows the issue
<mhr3> i test on the real thing ;P
<mzanetti> mhr3: are you testing it on the phone?
<mhr3> nah, not that much real :)
<mhr3> mzanetti,
<mhr3> file:///tmp/fix-genericpreview/Dash/Generic/GenericPreview.qml:57: TypeError: Cannot read property 'numRatings' of undefined
<mhr3> file:///tmp/fix-genericpreview/Dash/Generic/GenericPreview.qml:55: TypeError: Cannot read property 'rating' of undefined
<mhr3> GenericPreview shouldn't touch ratings, it's specific for other preview subclasses
<mhr3> mzanetti, btw are you ok with this irc review? :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: can you please put this stuff into the merge
<mzanetti> heh
<mhr3> yea...
<mzanetti> mhr3: how do you get multiple buttons on the desktop?
<mzanetti> mhr3: installing apps doesn't work for me
<mhr3> mzanetti, files previews, that uses generic preview
<mhr3> mzanetti, weird now i get again two buttons per row
<mhr3> mzanetti, i could swear i was getting just one a while ago
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... there was a mess
<mzanetti> mhr3: try pulling now. should be better
<mhr3> mzanetti, i'm also not getting title on the generic preview from time to time
<mzanetti> mhr3: is there anything special I need to do?
<mhr3> mzanetti, i don't see any buttons now
<mhr3> after puling
<mzanetti> huh?
<mhr3> no buttons at all
<mhr3> mzanetti, they do work in apps
<mhr3> s/work/show up/
<mhr3> mzanetti,
<mhr3> file:///tmp/fix-genericpreview/Dash/Generic/GenericPreview.qml:59: ReferenceError: root is not defined
<mzanetti> I see
<mhr3> mzanetti, i added a few more to the review
<mzanetti> mhr3: cool, thanks. will try to fix everything today still
<mhr3> anyway, time for me to go
<karni> mzanetti: there's no longer the ^ tick at the top to close the preview?
<mzanetti> karni: nope. that's gone
<karni> mzanetti: Too bad. I'm quite sure it was design decision, but I personally thing this is much worse UX. I can imagine the transluent "dismiss" area is not immediately noticable for a new user.
<karni> But, no change, no progress!
<mzanetti> karni: well... it's tapping outside the preview basically which I think is a pretty common pattern
<karni> Yes, I just consider it a bit small (perhaps the fact that it is only at the bottom).
<karni> mzanetti: I'll actually consult now, as my change may not be applicable anymore, as the preview image is no longer cropped :)
<karni> mzanetti: Do we have ETA when this will land?
<mzanetti> karni: I'm hoping for tomorrow
<karni> mzanetti: That would be slick.
<karni> mzanetti: Ok, cool. I'm deleting my brach, as it no longer applies. The header is gone and preview image of a "poster ratio" fits great by default. Nicely done.
<mzanetti> karni: thanks
<fginther> Saviq, this one passed: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy-fjg/74/?
<fginther> Saviq, I figured out the problem with the old libunity9 (update was getting lost when the container shutdown)
 * greyback offline for a while
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, thought so
<Saviq> fginther, so, you switching us back to hardware?
<fginther> Saviq, that was my plan.
<Saviq> fginther, yay, we're backed up pretty badly again...
<fginther> Saviq, the big general problem right now is x86 build capacity. thankfully we're getting some help soon there
<Saviq> fginther, right, it's pretty interesting that armhf overtook x86 ;)
<thomi> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/add-mir-pkg/+merge/188695
<thomi> kgunn: once that merges, We need someone Qt shaped to look into the qt issue Gerry saw. I'll try and look into it on my phone, but I'm no Qt expert
<kgunn> thomi: crap
<thomi> kgunn: now's not the time, but I really thing someone in your dept should take over the python-ubuntu-platform-api project :)
<kgunn> Saviq: assuming your still on any recommendations for a more americano time zone helper on Qt ?
<Saviq> kgunn, some guys on bfiller/Chicken team - boiko, renato, tiagosh
<Saviq> kgunn, and dandrader (assuming he's not climbing) and mterry of course
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm here
<kgunn> so for those guys http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6179755/  this is what is seen when launching AP on unity8 .... suspect library paths set causing Qt to fail to find where the QPA platform plugins are saved (usually /usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/platforms)
<boiko> Saviq: I'm here too
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I'm just not sure you still will when they need you :)
 * dandrader reads backlog
<kgunn> thomi verify this...but, dandrader you should be able to take the latest image, rebuild & adb push the python-ubuntu-platform-api using this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/python-ubuntu-platform-api/add-mir-pkg
<kgunn> then run AP tests....
<kgunn> and should get the failure described above
<thomi> kgunn: dandrader: correct. you probably already have this set up, but you'll need to cross-compile, since it's armhf only
<thomi> dandrader: I'm essentially doing the same thing, but I'm not a Qt expert. If you find anything, please let me know, and I'll do likewise.
<thomi> kgunn: dandrader: in case you don't want to build it yourself, get the new hotness here: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/python-ubuntu-platform-api_1.1daily13.06.13-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<dandrader> thomi, should I flash cdimage-touch or ubuntu-system?
<thomi> dandrader: shouldn't matter. I have ubuntu-system but with a RW root
<kgunn> agree it shouldn't matter
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<dandrader> thomi, is it unity8-mir or unity8-SF?
<mzanetti> mterry: ping
<thomi> dandrader: it should now work on top of both
<thomi> dandrader: the bug was that previously, under unity8-mir, tests would hang
<kgunn> dandrader|afk: sorry yeah...this is all about AP not running on unity-mir, which is blocking mir to be default
<mterry> kgunn, mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mterry: can you think of anything in the greeter that could cause the cpu spinning?
<mterry> mzanetti, the edge demo...
<mzanetti> mterry: interesting thing is that it stops when you swipe away the greeter
<mzanetti> when you lock the device again it starts again spinning
<mzanetti> mterry: but the edge demo wouldn't do that when its not shown?
<kgunn> mterry: i was curious if you could share the latest story on lightdm/greeter landing in touch
<mterry> mzanetti, it shouldn't.  It's not even created when not in use
<kgunn> strehl was asking if we were planning on lightdm being in touch (i think its a must from security)
<mterry> kgunn, not for v1
<mterry> kgunn, well, to be clear, lightdm is in touch v1
<mterry> kgunn, just not the greeter
<kgunn> mterry: ack
<mterry> kgunn, so you're talking post v1?
<dandrader> kgunn, ah, ok
<kgunn> strehl was thinking it makes work for him  on the indicator side, basically channelling those through account service to make them work again
<mterry> mzanetti, the main culprit would be animations, right?
<mzanetti> mterry: not sure... but yeah, probably
<mterry> mzanetti, or maybe something in a plugin spinning?  Like lots of dbus traffic or something?
<mzanetti> mterry: no... QtRenderThread
<mterry> mzanetti, you could try to disable parts of it, like the lockscreen or the infographic
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, that's what I did now. problem is I need to wait for half a day until it happens again
<mterry> mzanetti, ?
<mzanetti> that makes commenting in/out stuff very tricky
<mterry> mzanetti, hard to reproduce?
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah. I haven't found a way to reproduce
<mzanetti> it just starts after a couple of hours
<greyback> mzanetti: the 100% cpu thing has been fixed by ricmm and kdub
<mzanetti> greyback: thats something else
<mterry> kgunn, true, it will require some work in indicator side.  I'd have to check, but last thing I remember is that we didn't have final designs from Design for how indicators look in greeter vs session
<mzanetti> greyback: I have a 40% cpu thing
<greyback> mzanetti: oh dear
<kgunn> mterry: i think i'll throw something on the calendar to synch with strehl...get me on the same page also :)
<mterry> kgunn, OK
<mterry> mzanetti, that's tough, because if you don't see it, you don't know if you've fixed it or not
<kgunn> thomi: no problem...just verifying if this is what i'm supposed to see, so i loaded your deb on my nexus 4 (i haven't switched to mir still using sf)
<mzanetti> mterry: exactly
<mzanetti> mterry: so... by now I'm sure that it's the QtRenderThread and it happens only when the greeter is created
<kgunn> then i run "phablet-click-test-setup", then "phablt-test-run autopilot"
<mzanetti> mterry: the amount or around 40% cpu kinda indicates an animation too
<mterry> mzanetti, agreed
<mzanetti> mterry: but I don't see anything running and have put debug prints in all timer's onTriggered and everything
<kgunn> and i see "ran 0 tests in 0 seconds, OK"....surely this is not ok and i did something wrong ?
<thomi> kgunn: 'autopilot' should be the test id you want to run.. like 'unity8' or 'dropping_letters'
<kgunn> thomi: thanks...i was just guessing at that...cool...now i got ran 15 tests in 1.7 secs and all failed :)
<thomi> kgunn: yeah, I'm looking into that.
<kgunn> thomi: so we should tell dandrader if he gets it to that point its a success ?
<dandrader> kgunn, I'm still downloading&flashing my phone
<thomi> kgunn: I'm not sure of the cause yet, sorry
<thomi> veebers: perhaps you can lend us your brain for a moment?
<veebers> thomi: sure thing
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm assuming you've already racked your brain for things that were different or possible triggers the few times you did see the CPU jump?
<thomi> veebers: we all get 100% failure rates on the unity8 test suite, using autopilot that's on the imahge
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... it seems total random. sometimes without apps running, sometimes with many apps running
<veebers> thomi: jeez, wth.
<veebers> thomi: flashing now
<thomi> veebers: yeah - it's making it hard to verify if this python-upa thing is working or not :-/
<veebers> thomi: ugh I can imagine
<thomi> veebers: it's not unity8 specific either - I can't get any of the AP tests to pass
<thomi> seems like the proxy objects returned by launch_test_application are always None
<thomi> w.t.f?
<veebers> thomi: I'm just flashing now, should be able to poke around in a couple of minutes
<mzanetti> mterry: well, if you could try to watch "top" on your device every once in a while and maybe try to find some pattern too, that would be great
<mterry> mzanetti, I will play with it, yeah.  Stock image?  mir enabled?  writable?
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm using SF mostly
<mzanetti> mterry: not sure if its happening with mir. probably it does
<mzanetti> mterry: writable or not shouldn't matter
<greyback> mzanetti: is the renderer causing it?
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah
<mterry> mzanetti, shouldn't, but who knows  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: well, I always make it writable to be able to work with
<greyback> mzanetti: so QML_RENDERER_TIMING=1 shows output all the time. In that case some rogue animation must be running
<mzanetti> greyback: interesting
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah OK.  If it wasn't writable, I could imagine some code having a problem with it, but with writable and seeing it, I'm sure that's not the problem
<mzanetti> greyback: do you know where to put it for the upstart user job?
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, I agree
<greyback> mzanetti: 1 sec
<greyback> mzanetti: /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<mzanetti> greyback: awesome, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: you could also "stop unity8" and then run it in your shell
<mzanetti> greyback: as it happens only after a couple of hours I don't want to rely on an attached shell
<mzanetti> I could install screen tho
<greyback> mzanetti: oh that's annoying
<greyback> mzanetti: unfortunately QML_RENDERER_TIMING=1 won't show you what animation is causing the problem :(
<mzanetti> :/
<mterry> mzanetti, which bug number is this again?
<kgunn> thomi: veebers does the ui have to be in a particular state ?
<kgunn> if i run unity8 AP locally
<mzanetti> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1219871
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed]
<veebers> kgunn: we stop unity8 as the tests launch unity with -testability, I guess also that way the shell is in a known state (locked)
<kgunn> veebers: ok...will let you debug...like thomi said...this is pretty hot, linked to making mir default now
<olli> veebers, no pressure...
<olli> not
<dandrader> thomi, ok, I got the latest image flashed and your python-... package installed. what's the next step?
 * dandrader has never run autopilot tests on his device before
<thomi> otp, one sec
<kgunn> run "phablet-click-test-setup", then "phablt-test-run unity8"
<kgunn> dandrader: ^
<kgunn> dandrader: however, AP running locally just seems flat out broken atm...
<kgunn> dandrader: so veebers is debugging
<kgunn> dandrader: when were you leaving for the day ?
<dandrader> kgunn, shortly
<dandrader> kgunn, by "locally" you mean on your desktop/laptop?
<kgunn> dandrader: any freedom to join a bit later?
<kgunn> dandrader: yes locally = run manually on the phone
<kgunn> via those phablet commands which are just pumping adb commands to the phone
<dandrader> kgunn, ah... so I run "phablet-click-test-setup"  and "phablet-test-run unity8"  from my desktop.. ok
<kgunn> dandrader: right with the phone connect
<dandrader> kgunn, yeah, "phablet-test-run unity8" fails completely here as well
<dandrader> thomi, "ImportError: No module named gi.repository"
<dandrader> thomi, are you getting this as well?
 * dandrader installs python-git
<thomi> dandrader: yeah - that's one for veebers. veebers - any ideas?
<veebers> dandrader, thomi: looking
<thomi> veebers: that's in the unity8 test suite
<veebers> thomi: aye, I guessed that much :-) I'm looking where it is etc.
<veebers> right so it's been there for a while
<veebers> so it appears that the gi.repo stuff isn't included in the image
<thomi> veebers: ok, lets file a bug and move on - it's clearly not the systematic failure we're looking for
 * dandrader installs python3-gi and python-gi
<veebers> thomi: ok, if I flash using:  `phablet-flash cdimage-touch` the unity8 tests run. But that's not what you are experiencing
<thomi> veebers: huh, I'm using the ubuntu-system image
<veebers> thomi: right, I'm just reflashing now
<kgunn> veebers: i flashed cdimage...it didn't work for me
<kgunn> altho...i always wipe
<veebers> kgunn: oh? oh with -b?
<kgunn> both in real life and in flashing phones :)
<veebers> kgunn: ^_^
<kgunn> not -b but --wipe
<kgunn> also, i use pending
<veebers> kgunn: ah ok, trying that now too
<kgunn> dandrader: so when i installed python3-gi it said...already latest, but python-gi it installed python-gi & python-gi-cairo
<dandrader> ok, now I'm past that gi.repo failure
<mterry> mzanetti, I reproduced!  Following cking's suggestion of 2 photos + gallery + timeout.  After swiping greeter away, the high CPU lasted for quite a few seconds, but then went away
<dandrader> so now instead of 15 tests run and 15 failed I get 24 run, 24 failed...
<kgunn> dandrader: me too
<mzanetti> mterry: you don't want to know how often I tried that
<mterry> mzanetti, heh
<mzanetti> mterry: ah no... if it's just there for a few seconds, its not the issue
<mzanetti> mterry: this stays forever
<mterry> mzanetti, well, it stayed while blank
<mterry> mzanetti, but after waking and swiping, it stayed for a few seconds
<veebers> dandrader: could you please run this command and pastebin the output: autopilot run -v unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_appears
<mterry> mzanetti, I thought you said it went away after swiping too
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... that's correct, sorry
<mzanetti> why the heck doesn't it happen for me?
<mterry> mzanetti, just tried it again by just opening the same gallery and waiting
<mterry> mzanetti, you've got bad luck
<dandrader> veebers, it's the same error for all other tests as well http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181240/
 * mterry will try to confirm percent reliability before he changes anything for testing
<mzanetti> mterry: do you close or minimize the gallery or keep it in foreground?
<mterry> mzanetti, keep it in foreground (though I note that unity did not have a thumbnail for it in "running apps")
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mzanetti> all thumbnails here for me
<dandrader> hmmm but by running autopilot directly instead of through that script I do get that extra line of info
<mzanetti> (I just tried it again with 2 pictures + gallery - not happening)
<dandrader> "RuntimeError: Expected library path does not exists: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks"
<veebers> mzanetti: sorry to interrupt, has the location of the qml mocks moved?
<dandrader> thomi, where do I get it from? ^^^
<mzanetti> veebers: not that I know of, no
<veebers> dandrader: yeah that's a little odd, ah
<thomi> dandrader: that's a question for veebers
<veebers> dandrader: how did you install the unity8 tests?
<mzanetti> mterry: managed to make the screenshots disappear. waiting...
<dandrader> veebers, running  phablet-click-test-setup from my desktop
<veebers> dandrader: ok cheers
<mzanetti> mterry: nope. got the black screenshots now but it's still not happening
<veebers> thomi: would you happen to know how/if phablet-click-test-setup resolves deps.? I.e. unity8-autopilot requires unity8-fake-env
<veebers> dandrader: to answer your previous question, unity8-autopilot requires unity8-fake-env too
<veebers> that's the package that provides the mocks etc.
<thomi> veebers: it's supposed to. sergiusens ? ^^
<mterry> mzanetti, have you ever reproduced it when manually trying to blank?  (I'm wondering if I really need to wait)
<veebers> thomi: ah ok, I'll bother sergiusens :-)
<sergiusens> veebers, thomi no, no deps
<mzanetti> mterry: nope, I haven't so far
<mterry> mzanetti, ah well
<sergiusens> veebers, is that new?
<mzanetti> mterry: but well, once it happens you can retrigger it with pressing the power button
<veebers> sergiusens: the dependency? no
<mzanetti> so might work
<thomi> OK, so the problem seems to be that any application launched with autopilot on the mir stack is never displayed
<thomi> kgunn: ^^^
<sergiusens> veebers, is this for running unity8 tests themselves?
<veebers> sergiusens: correct
<thomi> kgunn: who can we get to help diagnose this problem?
<sergiusens> veebers, and what is unity8-fake-env ?
<kgunn> thomi: wait...are you trying to run an application out of shell ??
<thomi> kgunn: yes
<sergiusens> veebers, I've only worried of click apps now... I don't plan on setting up anything for things that require breaking into rw
<veebers> sergiusens: (and mzanetti can correct me if I'm wrong) it provides some fake env stuff/mocks so we can test the lock screen etc.
<kgunn> i don't think that's possible at all.... racarr ^
<kgunn> thomi: you'd have to launch mir just like shell
<mzanetti> veebers: yep, all correct
<kgunn> from the app or AP or something....
<kgunn> you need the shell to do all that mir stuff
<veebers> mzanetti: for on the device, I guess the only needed mock would be for the lock screen?
<thomi> kgunn: but it should work if I launch it via upstart, right?
<mzanetti> veebers, sergiusens: it's mostly mocking the stuff that's not working on desktop yet
<mzanetti> veebers: yes, that would be the best
<sergiusens> mzanetti, so we don't use it for desktop testing?
<dandrader> hmm, so I suppose using phablet-click-test-setup is not the way to go for running unity8 autopilot tests as it misses several needed packages (python-gi, unity8-fake-env)
<sergiusens> oh, mostly
<veebers> ok, but to test the lock screen will still need the mocks
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ideally this should go away in the long run. for now it mocks stuff where the lower system is not set up yet as we'd need it
<mzanetti> sergiusens: i.e. the greeter split into a separate process talking with lightdm
<sergiusens> mzanetti, veebers well from the looks of it, I can't support it easily with ro images
<kgunn> thomi: i don't think that would be enough...but i might be wrong
<mzanetti> sergiusens: don't you have to install the autopilot package anyways?
<thomi> kgunn: in that case, (excuse my language), we're kind of fucked
<sergiusens> mzanetti, it's preinstalled
<mzanetti> oh... do we have that much space?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, as it is today, the image is perfectly capable of running tests without breaking into rw
<thomi> we need to be able to launch applications... otherwise, how are the autopilot tests supposed to launch the application under test?
<veebers> sergiusens: another related question. the unity8 tests use gi.repository and ubuntu-system image doesn't have that apparently. Where would I file the bug for that?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, we don't install the tests, just autopilot
<mzanetti> sergiusens: yeah, and how do you install the tests?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, phablet-click-test-setup
<mzanetti> sergiusens: are all apps now click apps?
<mzanetti> dialer-app etc
<dandrader> veebers, so that's what I'm getting now
<dandrader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181279/
<dandrader> veebers, it seems the --testability is not getting to the place it's intended
<sergiusens> mzanetti, missing are webbrowser (not going to happen), dialer, messaging and addressbook
<sergiusens> they are there, just not installed
<mzanetti> sergiusens: and unity
<kgunn> thomi: let's make sure we're really f'd first... greyback ^ will we be able to launch apps w/o shell ?
<mzanetti> sergiusens: I really don't think we can package unity stuff in click packages
<sergiusens> mzanetti, need to wait for usermetrics to get it's apparmor push and camera would be ready
<mterry> mzanetti, I rebooted and can't reproduce.  I even deleted all photos and tried again.  Have you noticed if it's always after the first boot or not?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, well, unity8 isn't supposed to be a click package
<mzanetti> sergiusens: but we have to install the autopilot tests package
<sergiusens> mzanetti, that's a special case for which you need to break into rw
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ok. and you can't include unity8-fake-env in there too?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, so veebers would have to do the usual phablet-test-run -n unity8-autopilot and that should get him going
<dandrader> veebers, so "'-testability" is being processed, and rejected, by Mir instead of staying with unity8's main.cpp as it's intended to.
<dandrader> thomi, ^
<dandrader> or is it a harmless warning that's been always there
<veebers> dandrader: no that's a new output/warning
<sergiusens> mzanetti, you could, or you can  pull-lp-bin it and dpkg-deb -x it and set QML2_IMPORT_PATH (or DIR... I forget) and it should be picked up without breaking confinement
<sergiusens> veebers, ^^
<sergiusens> mzanetti, but it seems veebers needs more stuff installed for testing unity8
<veebers> kgunn, mzanetti: this looks like a mir/unity8 issue (-testability argument being rejected )
<veebers> sergiusens: heh it's not that _I_ need it, it's that the unity8 tests need it ;-)
<thomi> hang on
<thomi> veebers: on my phone, I see "Loading testability driver."
<veebers> thomi: dandrader sees something different, which is what I'm referring to
<thomi> erp.
<veebers> I should have been more specific
<mzanetti> mterry: what do you mean with "after the first boot"?
<kgunn> thomi: veebers racarr dandrader sergiusens mzanetti ....would a quick hangout be useful ?
<greyback> kgunn: yes, apps launched with upstart, and apps with the desktop_file_hint will launch and appear in shell. The former is preferred
<dandrader> so it seems "-testability" should be removed from the args list before it's passed on to createQMirServerApplication....
<mterry> mzanetti, like, I'm assuming it's not something that just happens after a fresh install
<thomi> kgunn: probably, yes
<mzanetti> mterry: no no. happens all the time
<sergiusens> kgunn, if you want sure
<sergiusens> but need to get some coffee first
<thomi> oooh, can we have a coffee break? hangout in 5 minutes time?
 * thomi is jonesing for more caffeine
<kgunn> thomi: mind hosting the hangout ??...i'm on the mir external engineering call atm
 * Saviq feels like there's too many people still here...
<mhr3> mzanetti, tried your fixes, works pretty great now.. gj ;)
<mhr3> mzanetti, the only thing i miss is some kind of indication that an image is being loaded :)
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, veebers, thomi, sergiusens, if you guys need me for anything - I'm a ping away
<Saviq> mhr3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/356
<thomi> sure
<Saviq> mhr3, only mzanetti is too lazy to enable it in his rework ;P
<Saviq> jeez, 8 branches in queue for merging... and each autolanding takes 3 hrs
<veebers> thomi: I can here the hangout ringing noise, I cant see the popup though
<thomi> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/16ed3d4ac7bbdd50e109aaabbce63c149b8fb526?authuser=1&hl=en
<veebers> thomi: cheers
<thomi> veebers: sergiusens, mzanetti, dandrader ^^
<mhr3> Saviq, you already made him faith from not sleeping and just writing code :P
<Saviq> mhr3, I did no such thing - he's just too lazy to get up from his desk
<mhr3> Saviq, exactly, you need to task him with something super boring so he'd want to run away :)
<thomi> Saviq: can you join us please?
<thomi> on that link? ^
<Saviq> thomi, coming
<veebers> sergiusens: so, just to consolidate re: unity9-fake-env and gi.repository. Are you the guy to bother about that?
<mterry> mzanetti, odd.  I just got a 7%-10% consistent surfaceflinger, but no unity8
<sergiusens> veebers, really depends on what your goal is
<sergiusens> veebers, if you plan to use apt and make the image rw, then you need to add those as deps to unity8-autopilot
<veebers> sergiusens: to get the unity tests running on the device flashed with ubuntu-system :-)
<sergiusens> veebers, ubuntu system can run in rw and ro ;-)
<sergiusens> veebers, but if ro is the path, I can look into it, but I need to finish the click stuff first (which is sort of a dep for you to run in ro too)
<veebers> sergiusens: ok, I feel that there should be a consistency for running autopilot tests on the ubuntu-system images (i.e. using phablet-click-test-setup)
<Saviq> thomi, ok, false alarm
<sergiusens> veebers, give the the exact name of all the packages you need and I'll look into it (packages plus depends)
<Saviq> thomi, I can launch:
<Saviq> $ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/calendar-app.desktop
<Saviq> thomi, and it works fine
<thomi> Saviq: hmm, let me try
<Saviq> thomi, there's some focus weirdness that I believe greyback was fighting
<thomi> Saviq: yeah, for me too, so the issue appears to be with the test suite
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, the desktop file needs to be valid
<Saviq> thomi, and the path correct
<thomi> specifically, the ubuntuuitoolkit test suite doesn't install all it's dependencies
<thomi> right
 * thomi asks the CI team
<veebers> sergiusens: awesome, will do. thanks
<Saviq> note to self: never look for "large" in images.google.com just to find a large image...
<thomi> wooooOOOOoooo!
<thomi> got tests running :)
<Saviq> thomi, good!
<thomi> just running the ubuntuuitoolkit test suite for a start
<sergiusens> Saviq, lol
<sergiusens> Saviq, not late at night in a dark room either
<Saviq> sergiusens, never
<Saviq> sergiusens, things cannot be unseen
<olli> :)
<olli> so, thomi, Saviq, conclusion: issue in the actual test suite but not in the execution framework?
<Saviq> olli, yeah
<thomi> olli: there are still problems though, we're not out of the woods yet
<Saviq> olli, we're just more strict now
<olli> who is taking the lead to fix the suite and other suites so we can finally get a regression view
<olli> Saviq, understood
<olli> thomi, ack
<olli> kgunn, I guess that's a q for you ^
<olli> even though while the suites might not be "ours" (if such a term exists at all) it is in our interest to get them moving asap as they are blocking us
 * Saviq waits for a phoronix article...
<Saviq> 5 mins past the announcement, it should be right around the corner
<thomi> olli: My goal is to make sure that all the test suites run by EOD. I'll propose MPs for any changes I have to make
<olli> thx thomi
<veebers> Saviq: hey, following up a comment that may have gotten lost, based on logs from dandrader (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181279/) it appears the -testability arg is ignored/handled incorrectly
<thomi> nw
<olli> Saviq, yeah, I have 20$ on 10min
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, bug #1226227
<ubot5`> bug 1226227 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
<veebers> Saviq: yeah just found that :-) sweet, thanks
<greyback> veebers: there's a new release of mir which should fix that. Please dist-upgrade and try again
<veebers> greyback: ack, wasn't actually my device. Will attempt to re-flash and reproduce
<veebers> sergiusens: still around?
<kgunn> olli: so i see thomi has volunteered for that... thomi do you need any other help ?
<sergiusens> veebers, leaving for a bit, will be back in 2h
<veebers> sergiusens: Ack will email :-)
<thomi> kgunn: I'll know more in about 60 seconds...
<thomi> kgunn: so, my problem right now is that when I boot the phone I don't get a shell
<thomi> is this a known problem?
<thomi> upstart says unity8 is already running
<thomi> but I have a blank screen
<thomi> oh wait, it just took *ages* to come up :-/
<thomi> like... a whole minute or so
<kgunn> thomi: never had that happen weird
<thomi> kgunn: I'm just flashing latest image to the phone
<thomi> I should know more in a few minutes time
 * kgunn hmmm went from 60 seconds to a few minutes
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> software development (especially debugging) is like the windows file copy dialog
<thomi> 60 seconds, 2 minutes, 10 seconds, three days....
<thomi> it would be faster if my Internet was not so terrible
<thomi> kgunn: OK
<thomi> kgunn: the blocker at the moment is that the -testability option doesn't get passed to Qt correctly
<veebers> thomi: is that related to bug #1226227? If so greyback mentioned there is a mir release that fixed that, a dist-upgrade should sort you out
<ubot5`> bug 1226227 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
<thomi> possibly, let me try that
<kgunn> thomi: that mir fix should be in the latest image...
<kgunn> thomi: also...mir literally would crash if you passed it the wrong arg
<thomi> kgunn: hmmm, I don't think this is the same. I don't see how libmirserver would be involved, since i'm just running qmlscene
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> shit!
<thomi> yeah
<kgunn> thomi: it was this one
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/load-testability/+merge/188064
<kgunn> it was approved...and should've gone thru...but we got jenkins boned
<thomi> kgunn: that might fix it for unity8, but this is jkust running qmlscene
<thomi> kgunn: essentially, you should be able to run this:
<thomi> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene -testability -I/home/modules /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.desktop
<thomi> kgunn: but instead you get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6181663/
<kgunn> thomi: so you're saying thats an issue for ui-toolkit ?
<thomi> no, I think it's lower-level than that. Maybe Qt itself? I don't understand how all these things are put together...
<thomi> let me try some things..
<thomi> ugh. on latest proposed image, unity8 takes *ages* to load... every time
<thomi> kgunn: looks mir related - unity8 log shows this:
<thomi> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<thomi>   what():  Could not unblank display
<thomi> and it seems now I have no shell at all
<thomi> Saviq: still awake?
<kgunn> kdub: ^ would that make sense with the discussion we had earlier with ricardo
<kdub> unsure
<kdub> definitely not the cpu usage issue
 * thomi reboots the phone
<thomi> kgunn: nope, same thing after a reboot as well.
<thomi> so now I'm going backwards - no shell at all
<kgunn> thomi: i don't see how you could ever get a shell with that error...that's in the constructor of the thing in mir that talks to hwc
<kgunn> which would mean...you ain't got no display
<kgunn> thomi: you on system or cdimage
<thomi> kgunn: system
<thomi> kgunn: I rebooted the phone, and the same thing happens when it reboots
<kgunn> thomi: ok...gonna flash system here....
<kgunn> thomi: channel ? default or devel-proposed?
<thomi> devel-proposed
<kgunn> excuse me...meant saucy-proposed
<kgunn> oh ok
<thomi> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup
<thomi> is what I use
<sergiusens> kgunn, devel-proposed and saucy-proposed should be the same thing still (aliases)
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> robert_ancell: kdub racarr ...while i'm flashing, have any of you built from trunk (or dev branch) and run on the phone today?
<kgunn> just wonder if anyone else saw/sees what thomi sees
<kdub> have not, on yesterday's image
<greyback> kgunn: what does thomi see/
<thomi> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1233901
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1233901 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 shell does not start" [Critical,New]
<thomi> just uploading the logs to that bug now
<thomi> had hoped that apport would do that for me, I guess not :)
<greyback> thomi: it's a Mir issue with powerd. powerd blanks the display, Mir can't unblank it. Workaround is to hit the power button and try running shell again
<greyback> else unity-mir will need to try something. Agree it's something we need to fix
<thomi> greyback: I've hit the power button a number of times. does it not retry?
<greyback> thomi: nope. You might be better off disabling powerd entirely
<thomi> ugh. why does it keep writing to the log file then!??
<thomi> that makes me think it's trying...
<thomi> ok
<greyback> thomi: oh, upstart will probably be making it retry
<greyback> but unless you press the power button at the right time, it'll keep failing
<thomi> well, even with hitting the power button, making sure the screen isn't blanked, I still can't get it to start
<thomi> greyback: even when I reboot the phone this fails for me
<greyback> thomi: mind trying something for me? run "stop unity8", and try "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver unity8"
<Saviq> thomi, if it gets prevented to unblank once, it gets into a "Address already in use" thing
<Saviq> thomi, that only a reboot gets it out of
<greyback> Saviq: rm /tmp/mir_socket is faster
<Saviq> greyback, right, though it'd be something like that ;)
<Saviq> thomi, but it seemed fine for me when I make sure to have the screen unblanked
<thomi> ahhhhh
<thomi> so I gotta delete that socket file huh
<Saviq> thomi, if it fails one, the socket is stale
<Saviq> thomi, and it will fail subsequently
<Saviq> *once
<thomi> greyback: OK, so once I remove the socket file, I can get it to load again
<greyback> thomi: glad to hear
<Saviq> /afk
<thomi> brb
 * greyback -> bed
<greyback> night all
<kgunn> robru: basically....AP on unity-mir still not working....but thomi is trying to help solve that
 * thomi is getting increasingly frustrated with the number of things that don't work
<thomi> kgunn: any idea how to disable powerd permenantly?
<thomi> I'm not spending all my time trying to just start the freaking shell, instead of actually test autopilot :-/
<thomi> so I'm thinking of the shotgun approach
<kgunn> thomi: no idea... ricmm_ might have an idea
<robru> thomi, ok, so your most recent commit on lp:python-ubuntu-platform-api, is that something that is releasable as is, or should I wait for other commits to land on other projects?
<thomi> robru: that's releasable as-is. It's a nasty nasty hack, but it'll work, and kgunn promises me his team will work on fixing it properly soon ;)
<robru> thomi, ok, it's in daily ppa now, but I will release it just for you ;-)
<kgunn> kdub: racarr rsalveti any of you know how to disable powerd to get around the display unblank prob from hwc^
<thomi> ps aux | grep unity
<thomi> oops
<thomi> wrong window
<robru> phablet   1416  0.3  6.1 262156 61212 ?        Ssl  21:57   0:18 unity8
<robru> phablet   1649  0.0  1.0  99920 10744 ?        Sl   21:58   0:01 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scope-home/unity-scope-home
<robru> phablet   1678  0.0  0.9 108172  9860 ?        Sl   21:58   0:03 /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader applications/applications.scope applications/scopes.scope commands.scope applications/runningapps.scope
<robru> root      2963  0.0  0.0   1460   508 pts/1    S+   23:36   0:00 grep --color=auto unity
<robru> ;-)
<thomi> sudo rm -rf /
 * thomi crosses fingers
<robru> hey!
<robru> actually that probably wouldn't be such a big deal on the phablet... could just fix it with phablet-flash ;-)
<thomi> hooray! I got the shell started... it only took an hour
<bschaefer> thomi, congrats! (im very out of context)
<thomi> kgunn: also, the -testability option earlier is caused by not havign the shell running
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-02
<robert_ancell> kgunn, no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why did you approve the height/animation thing?
<tsdgeos> didn't we agree it didn't work good enough?
<mzanetti> veebers: sorry... slept in.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't we agree that it's good enough for now, since we don't have better ideas yet?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> i did have an idea yesternight
<tsdgeos> it's not nice but it ought to work
<tsdgeos> i'll give it a try later
<tsdgeos> now busy trying to find out why pstolowski code makes stuff break
 * pstolowski is keeping fingers crossed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's not cool, if i add all the mirrormodels code, then it works
<pstolowski> ouch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: which means stuff works if i slow it down (because that's the only think mirrormodels do)
<tsdgeos> which is not good
<tsdgeos> :==/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: this is weird, coz I'm running unity8 (and able to reproduce) in virtualbox with no 3d acceleration, so things run very slow there
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> want to give the patch a try and see if it seems to fix stuff for you too?
<dandrader> Saviq, are we still scrambling to get that autopilot issue fixed?
<Saviq> dandrader, which one?
<dandrader> Saviq, the one that was getting in the way of having unity8-mir as the default
<Saviq> dandrader, AFAIK it's all better now
<Saviq> dandrader, thomi got it going last night
<dandrader> Saviq, great
<Saviq> MacSlow, two last comments on ext SDs https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312/comments/431919 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312/comments/431924
<Saviq> dandrader, just went through my email - and the output is https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New]
<dandrader> Saviq, bummer
<Saviq> MacSlow, but can you confirm that's the case? that the menumodel goes away and that's why it contracts?
<Saviq> MacSlow, we can work around it with a ShaderEffect hack, but probably not at this point
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try to do the unexporting of actions and menu-model after the quit/close-handler to see if that changes anything...
<Saviq> MacSlow, but you can see/reproduce?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I think I see what you are refering too... the ext. snap-decision notification seems to "shrink upwards" before it actually disappears.
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's what you mean?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just tried to do the unexport later... but that didn't change anything in this visual behaviour
<Saviq> MacSlow, I wouldn't expect it to
<Saviq> MacSlow, anyway - that's a glitch, let's do the more important things now
<MacSlow> Saviq, indeed... those kind of things should be addressed in one go with the push on "spit&polish"
<Saviq> MacSlow, the "simple" workaround I can think of is having a non-live ShaderEffect that we enable and update just before we unexport the actions
<Saviq> MacSlow, this will create a "snapshot" of the notification while it disappears
<MacSlow> Saviq, I hope there's a more generic solution to this... such "special case" handling doesn't sound right... we do too much of this already
<MacSlow> Saviq, besides... my current headache revolves around the checkmark in the wifi-selection not working, because of the Loader.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I don't think there is - not until we build the thing into unity-notifications, so that it will keep the structure while it's being removed
<Saviq> MacSlow, right
<Saviq> MacSlow, did you try/manage to reproduce in a small standalone QML file?
<Saviq> MacSlow, or otherwise pinpointed the issue?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... the Loader-item used for the submenu used for the wifi-accesspoints causes the issue... OptionSelectorDelegate fails to set its internal listView correctly, thus there are several runtime-failures with null-references...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't know how to approach this in a different way
<Saviq> MacSlow, you mean that OptionSelectorDelegate isn't a direct delegate of OptionSelector's, but you have a Loader in the middle?
<MacSlow> Saviq, fact is... wifi-selection does work... only the checkmark isn't showing...
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. OptionSelector { delegate: Loader { sourceComponent: OptionSelectorDelegate { } } } more or less?
<MacSlow> Saviq, still this is a nasty issue... not giving the user a visual clue what's currently selected.
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-2/view/head:/Notifications/NotificationSubMenuItemFactory.qml
<MacSlow> Saviq, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-2/view/head:/Notifications/NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml
<Cimi> mzanetti, what?
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/+merge/187488/comments/431739
<Cimi> I think I want to drop a bomb
<MacSlow> Saviq, are there any QML-tricks to avoid this?
<mzanetti> Cimi: haha... yeah. autopilot
<Saviq> MacSlow, where is AccessPoint.qml?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I did what you asked
<Cimi> mzanetti, doesn't seem to work
<MacSlow> Saviq, in NotificationSubMenuItemFactory.qml
<MacSlow> Saviq, line 54
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, that *uses* AccessPoint, where is that component defined?
<MacSlow> Saviq, hold on... that's not the correct revision...
<Saviq> MacSlow, anyway, you just need to make sure that OptionSelectorDelegate is passed the needed properties
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be my fault, was damn working this morning
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe I did not update the test_hud.py on the phone and I thought was working
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway, you know how I can access __init.py__ class from TestHud?
<mzanetti> Cimi: of course its your fault... it doesn't break on its own... that said, happens to me just as often. and I could start killing too when this sort of failures show up
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to bind the delegate's listView in the Loader
<MacSlow> Saviq, listView of the OptionSelector is readonly... will that work?
<mzanetti> Cimi: __init__.py defines UnityTestCase
<Saviq> MacSlow, then it needs to be made non-readonly
<Cimi> mzanetti, otherwise I revert to the previous working revicion
<Saviq> MacSlow, in UITK
<mzanetti> Cimi: test_hud.py inherits UnityTestCase
<Cimi> mzanetti, __init__.py inside emulators
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, that won't work
<Saviq> MacSlow, but
<Cimi> mzanetti, I tad you yesterday
<Cimi> *told
<Cimi> maybe we misunderstood?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I don't think we should have that Loader at all
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's a common place for hud.py and test_hud.py?
<Saviq> MacSlow, we don't support any components other than OptionSelectorDelegate in an OptionSelector
<Saviq> MacSlow, not dividers, not standarditems
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... what other way can I use to pull the info from the subMenu-model?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think the main __init__.py would work
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me try
<mzanetti> Cimi: in tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/__init__
<Saviq> MacSlow, just include whatever's pulling that data in your OptionSelectorDelegate
<Saviq> MacSlow, you shouldn't use the SubMenuItemFactory at all
<Cimi> mzanetti, although doesn't have a class
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... well, I'm really not a python expert either. you need to try or find someone who know python
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm trying
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, let me revert to 330..
<Saviq> MacSlow, everything you need is passed through to the delegate
<Cimi> mzanetti, which btw was failing on jenkins
<Saviq> MacSlow, menuModel, menuData, menuIndex - those are just properties
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know a solution to this?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, regarding your most recent comments in the MP for the search indicator. I added a cross fade.
<nic-doffay> Maybe it's too quick though, I'll experiment a bit more, otherwise I guess we'll have to check the search time.
<dandrader> Saviq, how do I install a "devel-proposed" ubuntu-system image using phablet-flash?
<Saviq> dandrader, --channel
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k, will have a look, although when I tried a *real* cross fade it didn't look good, we rather need a sequential fade out + fade in
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... wait
<mzanetti> Cimi: in test_hud.py we can access the emulators stuff
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll try that now.
<mzanetti> Cimi: with self.main_window.xxx
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that's gonna be tricky without moving all that to states
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and I started doing that yesterday but fooked something up
<mzanetti> Cimi: so if you put the drag() in the hud emulator you should be able to use it in test_hud with self.main_window._drag()
<Saviq> nic-doffay, let me get you a diff I started out wiht
<Cimi> let's try
<dandrader> ah, phablet-flash ubuntu-sytem --help mentions devel-proposed by I just didn't see it :/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, something along the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183052/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it didn't work right yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8/shell/tests/test_hud.py", line 99, in test_show_hud_appears
<Cimi> self.main_window._drag(swipe_coords.start_x, swipe_coords.start_y, swipe_coords.start_x, swipe_coords.end_y)
<Cimi> AttributeError: 'MainWindow' object has no attribute '_drag'
<Cimi> mzanetti, come on let's revert and have this thing merged..
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, but was good to try
<Cimi> mzanetti, we're not python experts
<MacSlow> Saviq, I fixed it.
<Saviq> MacSlow, see
<MacSlow> Saviq, one more tiny bit of QML-wizardry learned today :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so you just flattened the SubMenuFactory?
<Saviq> MacSlow, to be the OptionSelectorDelegate directly?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... pushing... one sec...
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, what's the deal there?
<Cimi> Saviq, we saved jenkins from a bomb
<mzanetti> Saviq: we need a custom drag() method in emulators and tests
<mzanetti> Saviq: right now it's copied and I wanted Cimi to put it in some common place
<mzanetti> Saviq: but we both failed to find one
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted it too but at this time I just want the tests to pass
<MacSlow> Saviq, there you go http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part2/view/head:/Notifications/NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, I failed here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/revision/331
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi you just need a small class DragMixin somewhere in __init__.py, import that and make the emulators inherit from it where needed
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi one that will contain just the drag() method
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah but I'm still learning python
<Cimi> Saviq, and I have other tasks to do! :(
<Cimi> Saviq, before the freeze
<MacSlow> Saviq, once lp:~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1 made it into trunk I'll update the "part2" for frontend and backend and MR them, so we get the wifi-selection use-case in place too
<Saviq> Cimi, sure
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, cool beans
<Cimi> Saviq, was good to learn a bit but now I really want to move forward
<Cimi> mzanetti, just tested again all hud tests with rev 330 and they pass
<mzanetti> ok. lets see what jenkins thinks of it
<Cimi> it's pushed as rev 332
<Cimi> jenkins would better think he likes
<mzanetti> lol
<Cimi> I might become very upset
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi something of the sort v
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183074/
<mzanetti> Saviq: is the "Mixin" just some common thing to do or does it have a special meaning?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just a name
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, you usually combine multiple mixins to get a union of multiple parent classes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's simply multi-inheritance
<Saviq> dednick, minor thing here https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/431233
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, got that. Just noticed that I see the name "Mixin" quite often so I was wondering if it actually _has_ to be named like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, python is all about conventions :)
<Cimi> Saviq, let me try
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm not giving up
<Saviq> dednick, also, any input on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1215644 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1215644 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Messaging menu does not change icon when a new message appears" [High,Confirmed]
<dednick> Saviq: just upgrading phone now. I think it's fixed and released already.
<Saviq> dednick, ah ok
<Saviq> dednick, although I had a blue icon with no message this morning :D
<dednick> Saviq: er. yeah. i dont seem to be seeing any messages at the moment :(
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, no messages in the messaging menu
<Saviq> dednick, I just got the notification, but nothing in the menu
<Saviq> larsu, ↑
<MacSlow> fginther, hey there...
<Saviq> MacSlow, he's asleep, can I help?
<Saviq> mzanetti, issue https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/187327/comments/431952
<MacSlow> Saviq, the autopilot-issue on jenkins seems fixed... what was the issue?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just curious
<Saviq> MacSlow, we knew the issue straight away
<Saviq> MacSlow, it was multi-fold
<mzanetti> Saviq: looking
<Saviq> MacSlow, a) we started depending on libunity-core-6.0-8, which depended on libunity-protocol-private0, which required, but didn't depend on, a new libunity9
<Saviq> MacSlow, so our two dependencies got upgraded but libunity9 didn't, and we were killed because of a missing gsettings key that was introduced recently
<MacSlow> Saviq, ha... so basically one-line entry missing to cause all the trouble?! :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, b) the machines (hardware, not VM) running the tests were not upgraded recently, but they do have unity7 installed, so the above occurred only on the hardware, as VMs are bare metal, and the new libunity9 was installed as usual
<Saviq> MacSlow, c) when Francis switched us temporarily back to VMs, where the issue wasn't a problem - the jobs weren't compatible or something - and were failing to pick up the artifacts - so all the child jobs were SUCCESS, but the parent job still FAILED
<Saviq> MacSlow, d) there was a huge build queue on jenkins yesterday, that only cleared up late in the evening, which meant that some of the -ci / -autolanding jobs before that took up to 4 hrs
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, *EVERYTHING* happened
<MacSlow> Saviq, holy crap :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I do see an issue, but I'm not sure if its the same as you describe
<dednick> Saviq: indicator-messages seems to be crashing
<dednick> larsu: ^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is the other height animation patch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_2/+merge/188785
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it works better, but it's a bit nastier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k thanks
<tsdgeos> i'll let you decide what we do :D
<tsdgeos> i think this one makes more sense at this stage since the other doesn't really work
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<tsdgeos> i'm not happy with this one either :D
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks, it works (cc mzanetti)
<mzanetti>  ~o/
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think that's a valid failure: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/1760/?
<Saviq> MacSlow, due to moving the PinPad to components
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/revision/333
<mzanetti> Cimi: +1
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah, why did you move PinLockscreen.qml at all?
<Saviq> MacSlow, that should remain in Greeter, just the PinPad.qml should be moved
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's probably my fault?
<MacSlow> Saviq, you told me to
<mzanetti> and PinPadButton.qml probably
<MacSlow> Saviq, but the failing test pass here locally with that branch...
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to take me with a grain of salt ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, /me tries
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup... both pass just fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, fail here
<Saviq> MacSlow, remove builddir/install
<Saviq> MacSlow, make -C builddir install
<Saviq> MacSlow, PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot/ autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_pin_screen
<Saviq> MacSlow, and make sure you don't have unity8 installed on your system - it will test that instead
<Saviq> MacSlow, but anyway Greeter/PinLockscreen.qml: File not found
<Cimi> Saviq, so next in priority
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's a quite obvious error message ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, welcome wizard or rendered for weather, dash plugins, or carousel fix, video renderer?
<Saviq> Cimi, do the dash plugins renderer
<Saviq> Cimi, should be simples
<Saviq> mhr3, can you give Cimi a way to determine that a category is dash plugins?
<Cimi> mhr3, I'm coming to the office in an hour and a bit
<mhr3> Cimi, i'm not in today
<Cimi> mhr3, ok thne
<Cimi> mhr3, so my desk is free :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aaargh ;(
<dandrader> Saviq, do I still need this ppa on my desktop? http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/next/ubuntu
<mhr3> Cimi, yea, let's say that i knew that you want to come :)
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> dandrader, *no*
<Saviq> dandrader, that's dangerous :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah :D
<mhr3> Cimi, but yea, i need to expose one extra property for that to work
<dandrader> hehehe, makes me wonder how I managed to survive so far
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can we at least make the onDestruction less ugly?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ideas on how to do it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like put some prop on RunningApplicationsGrid instead of looking at the source path?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it's wath onLoaded does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but I mean for the:
<Saviq> if (source.toString().indexOf("Apps/RunningApplicationsGrid.qml") != -1) {
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if RunningApplicationsGrid had a prop holding
<Saviq> (results.firstModel.count + results.secondModel.count == 0)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could use hasOwnProperty("blah")
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and use that prop; else true;
<larsu> dednick: my fixes from last Friday haven't been released yet
<dednick> larsu: ah ok, i havent taken a look yet
<Saviq> larsu, dednick, I'll build a package to test, then
<mhr3> Saviq, or the renderer could use regular scope models and we could get rid of that special case :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll see what i can do
<Saviq> mhr3, got the scope for me yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's been in the image for a few weeks now
<larsu> dednick, Saviq: I'm pretty sure this fixes the issue. If not, let me know ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, and working? with surfaceflinger? ;p
<mhr3> question is: does it work? :)
<larsu> (well, I'm sure you will)
<dednick> larsu, Saviq: i need to test out some other odd behaviour i'm seeing as well. The icon still doesnt seem to be changing when recieving/removing items still. (looking at the data from the model here)
<mhr3> pstolowski, were you able to test runningapps scope on the device?
<mhr3> pstolowski, does it return anything now?
<dednick> larsu: also, the sensitivity of the clear button is set to false.
<pstolowski> mhr3: no, I plan to do today
<Saviq> dednick, ok, I'll get you the package from i-m trunk
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Cimi> guys, little guide to run mir on the phone?
<Cimi> I promised kevin I'd have tested the new hud on the phone with mir
<Saviq> Cimi, adb shell touch ~phablet/.display-mir; adb shell reboot
<Cimi> Saviq, brilliant, thanks
<larsu> dednick: I'll have a look (but I think I remember that working last Friday)
<Saviq> larsu, if I have to install one more package on the host to just build a source package out of indicator-messages! you mark my words!
<larsu> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> larsu, had to install dh-autoreconf, dh-translations, gobject-introspection
<Saviq> larsu, just to build a source deb :P
<larsu> Saviq: you need these for 80% of our desktop projects... also: learn about apt-get build-dep :P
<Saviq> larsu, I don't want that
<Saviq> larsu, am using sbuild to keep the host clean
<larsu> well, you need to install all deps manually then
<Saviq> larsu, didn't have to install anything for indicator-network, unity8, unity-notifications, mir, platform-api, unity-mir... and then some
<dednick> larsu: it's easier to see what's going on using the indicators-client app on the phone. It gives you a textual representation of the unitymenumodel row data. Although the current release is not working. need trunk or even better: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-client.actionStateParser/+merge/188790
<mzanetti> Saviq: follow up on yesterday night: this works: http://paste.kde.org/p8ce24ba6
<mzanetti> notice line 8
<Saviq> mzanetti, HUH!
<mzanetti> removing that breaks it
<larsu> Saviq: because you already had the stack for those installed...
<Saviq> larsu, no, because everything happens *inside* sbuild there
<Saviq> larsu, building the source package for those is just a case of putting stuff in the tarball and .dsc file
<mzanetti> greyback: you around yet?
<Saviq> larsu, for -messages, there's autoreconf, translations and stuff that happens during building of the source package, which happens outside of the chroot
<greyback> mzanetti: yes
<Cimi> Saviq, wow the hud button doesn't work on mir
<mzanetti> Cimi: heh, yep, known issue. I'm on it
<Saviq> Cimi, racarr was working on that yesterday
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> in Mir that is
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... racarr provides me an API to re-inject the mouse event's we're filtering
<Saviq> mzanetti, although I can't say I get what the issue is - the fact that we want the input in both app and shell? isn't that the case everywhere?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't get why that would be the case (re LazyImage)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not touching "height" anywhere there
<Saviq> mzanetti, and anyway the tests *do* test the height
<Saviq> mzanetti, or width, if scaleTo: "height"
<pstolowski> greyback: ping
<greyback> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> greyback: morning!
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me push, you can try with that use case if you want
<greyback> pstolowski: yes :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, so now it should be ok
<pstolowski> greyback: is this https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04088.html the only thing needed to get mir on the phone? how do I know if it's running (process name?)
<Saviq> MacSlow, k thanks, and sorry for pushing you in the wrong direction ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not about trying ;) I believe you that's your issue - just asking whether you have an idea why that happens?
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed.
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, not really
<Saviq> mzanetti, height: implicitHeight should be.... implicit, shouldn't it?
<greyback> pstolowski: yes, that's all you do. To know it worked, does unity appear? Then check surfaceflinger is not running - then it must be Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, to where? :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess it should, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: switching-previews, you really think it's related to the header? why?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the only issue I can see is if you're opening a preview on an item which is partly covered by a header
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, that's not it
<mzanetti> Saviq: couldn't find any issue with the bottom
<Saviq> mzanetti, expand "Installed" in Apps
<larsu> Saviq: ah I see what you mean. That's the age-old decision that you don't need anything but a shell, make, and a compiler to build autotools-based packages
<mhr3> btw everytime i try to build unity8 pkg i get a failure in launchermodeltest, known?
<Saviq> mzanetti, open a preview on the last visible row, and go back to the beginning
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mzanetti> oh...
<Saviq> mzanetti, same with the other way
<pstolowski> greyback: yeah, unity still works, I was just expecting performance drop on maguro, but can't see real diff... no surfaceflinger process running
<Saviq> mzanetti, open a preview in the first row of the *last* category
<Saviq> mzanetti, and go towards the end
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will get confused
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's no surprise
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... I got it
<Saviq> mzanetti, if the ListView is open near the top - you can't scroll it enough to reach the bottom
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need to move the gab
<Saviq> gap
<greyback> pstolowski: that's interesting, I must flash my maguro too to see. There was a perf drop on it, possibly fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: aye.have to go to a meeting now. will see if I can fix it afterwards
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<Saviq> larsu, huh... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183192/
<larsu> Saviq: oh wow, why didn't CI catch that?
<Saviq> larsu, indeed
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm hmm hmm, why does notifications need to import Greeter?
<Saviq> MacSlow, does it use PinLockscreen?
<Saviq> MacSlow, and not just the PinPad?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, I need a little bit more looks at that then...
<dednick> larsu: i think the remove-all action is coming across with the incorrect action. it's showing up in unitymenumodel as "indicator.indicator.remove-all"
<Saviq> MacSlow, feels like we should rename PinLockscreen... and yes, move it into Components, then...
<larsu> dednick: give me a sec to fix that compile issue (and find out why CI didn't catch it)
<MacSlow> Saviq, are you sure :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, no - not yet ;d
<dednick> larsu: which is why it's not sensitive i think. I'm getting the dednick log messages saying Enable remove-all.
<Saviq> mzanetti, should the SIM PIN snap decision be using PinLockscreen directly?
<dednick> larsu: ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, will let you know when I am ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I switched up the search indicator to use states and transitions and sequential, however I'm not sure how effective it was.
<Saviq> "dednick log messages"
<larsu> the best kind of log mesages.
<larsu> *messages
<dednick> lol
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k, will have a look (or mzanetti will, while I'm looking at his stuff)
<dednick> *debug
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, let's leave as-is for now, if CI goes through, I'll approve, we can move around later
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> larsu, seems it's built fine out of sbuild... *weird*
<larsu> Saviq: did you override -Wall or something?
<Saviq> larsu, sbuild might
<larsu> Saviq: it definitely should be on though. I don't know why it isn't and this is a very legitimate bug
<Saviq> larsu, yup
<tsdgeos> mzanetti|otp: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_2/+merge/188785 less ugly?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why do we need to compare the source?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't we have a property *in* RunningApplicationsGrid
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that GenericScopeView looks for/at?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: isn't that the same that comparing the source?
<dednick> larsu: fyi, indicator-messages r380 did in the remove-all action.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not, as we can rename the grid, we can add the same behavior to other renderers etc.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it will work - now it's filename-specific
<tsdgeos> totally yep
<larsu> dednick: you're missing a verb there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and also, do the "firstModel.count + secondModel.count" *in* RunningApplicationsGrid
<dednick> larsu: na, speakin' street yo.
<larsu> dednick: hah :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're aware that this also needs the enableHeightBehavior in DashApps that is what makes it persistent over the destructions of RunningApplicationsGrid and that making it generic is not going to get us much really'
<tsdgeos> i can do it
<tsdgeos> just don't see how is going to help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's going to help me sleep at night ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that's a good reason enough
<pstolowski> greyback: I've just tried to running-apps scope on the phone with mir, and it doesn't find com.canonical.Unity.WindowStack. is it available?
<greyback> pstolowski: org.canonical.Unity.WindowStack
<pstolowski> greyback: ah, thanks
<mhr3> greyback, we're canonical.com, not canonical.org :)
<pstolowski> :)
<greyback> mhr3: patches welcome :P
<larsu> Saviq: -Wall is set but I still don't get that error. Anyway, fix is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/set-status-return-value/+merge/188803
<Saviq> larsu, tricky :)
<larsu> Saviq: ya... I get the warning if I run the preprocessor manually :-(
<larsu> I'll try to figure this one out - but not now
<Cimi> mzanetti|otp, Approve!
<mhr3> Saviq, we need faster reviews, need to create 4th unity8 dir cause the other 3 are still not merged :P
<Saviq> mhr3, use colocated branches
 * mhr3 heads off to read bzr docs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<mzanetti> Cimi: \o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183307/ otherwise we assert on debug builds
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: me or you?
<Saviq> dednick, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/indicator-messages/
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that mhr3's issue?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh... thanks for pointing it out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no clue what's mhr3 issue :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where do i read about it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 had some test failure in that test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or, a test for that
<Saviq> I *think*
<Saviq> but well, that was not for debug builds
<tsdgeos> not sure if that has any real world impact
<Saviq> as it was during package build
<tsdgeos> debug build of qt i mean
<tsdgeos> that has all the asserts enabled
<Saviq> dednick, larsu, the icon did *something* on incoming text, but it did not get blue...
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, it's still not working properly for me either.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, you're on it so it'll be fixed in 5 I'm sure
<dednick> putting some trace logging in now to figure it out.
<dednick> lol. um, probably with another bug built in. but no, i dont understand much in libmessaging unfortunately.
<dednick> the icon choosing is fairly complicated.
<larsu> dednick: leave those bugs to me. No need to waste your time on them
<larsu> dednick: as for the indicator.indicator.remove-all. Are you sure you're not adding one yourself along the way?
<dednick> larsu: ok :)
<larsu> I changed it in r380 to be consistent with all the other actions
<larsu> i.e., in the menu, actions are referred to as indicator.<actionname>
<dednick> larsu: you added an "indicator." onto the menu action in r380
<Saviq> larsu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183316/ :D
<larsu> dednick: yes. that's what I just said...
<dednick> :) was busy typing :)
<mhr3> Saviq, my issue is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183319/ btw
<dednick> larsu: erm, i'm just looking at the action role on the unitymenumodel.
<mhr3> mzanetti,  ^^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm actually wondering if it shouldn't be this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183320/
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti I *think* we're interrogating the real AccountService there are we not?
<larsu> Saviq: cool. As I said, I haven't yet managed to get these errors :(
<larsu> Saviq: I'll fix them as soon as I've figured out why
<mhr3> Saviq, ehm... don't do that?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, orly?
<mhr3> yep :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mzanetti> yes...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fixit! :D
<Saviq> mhr3, gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService launcher-items "<[{'defaults' : <true>}]>"
<Saviq> mhr3, assuming you're UID1000
<dednick> larsu: i still don't gel well with the namespace thing, so I dont know. the unitymenumodel gtk code seems to do some interesting things with namespaces when it comes to sections
<mhr3> Saviq, but, but, i don't want to loose my laucher items
<Saviq> mhr3, you won't *lose* them, you'll just reset them ;d
<mhr3> ah, ok
<mhr3> that makes me feel so much better
<larsu> dednick: ah, it's indeed my fault: there's a namespace set in addition to the "indicator.remove-all" name. The question is: why does this work on the desktop...
<om26er> bug 1234054
<ubot5> bug 1234054 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App preview does not work in the home scope" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234054
<larsu> dednick: I'll remove it.
<om26er> any takers/responders ?
<Saviq> om26er, right
<Saviq> om26er, it's the same reason - there's no scope behind it
<om26er> Saviq, ok, understood.
<om26er> Saviq, how about bug 1227595 ?
<ubot5> bug 1227595 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[touch] The screen brightness change is not realtime" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227595
<Saviq> dednick, ↑should be an easy fix
<om26er> I just changed one line live: false to live:true on my phone and things are working fine
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, exactly
<Saviq> om26er, so, you proposing an MP?
<om26er> that also fixed the problem for the sound slider
<om26er> Saviq, sure.
<Saviq> dednick, unping
<Saviq> mhr3, do we have a plan for apps in home scope? will they come from a scope somewhere?
<Saviq> dednick, reping https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/432038
<mhr3> Saviq, step 1) we're going to get rid of the apps scope
<mhr3> step 2) figure out if click scope is going to provide those results
<larsu> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-messages/remove-stray-namespace/+merge/188809
<dednick> larsu: btw, I had already put the trace logging in and built, so i just ran it up quick. Here's the output to help you on your way with the icon bug. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183346/
<larsu> dednick: ah cool thanks. So the icon doesn't change to "new" when it should? Or it doesn't change back to "normal"?
<dednick> larsu: it changes to new, then straight back to normal
<dednick> get a message_added, then a source_changed
<larsu> okay, I'll look into it right after lunch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-quicklist-inserting/+merge/188811
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/enable_height_animation_2/+merge/188785 better?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183391/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any more backtrace?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/slider_live/+merge/188810
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not atm, trying again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that doesn't help much, there's lots of calls to  ListViewWithPageHeader::ListItem::y
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, trying
<tsdgeos> need to know where to see why the listitem was null
<tsdgeos> since that should never happen
<mzanetti> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-load-as-for-testing/+merge/188812
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's positionViewAtBeginning again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183404/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the un-revert from yesterday...
<tsdgeos> and why nobody could make it crash yesterday? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, steps to repro: start shell, start app, swipe from left to get back to dash apps straight away
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. when app is launching
<tsdgeos> i did that :/
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> let's try again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 100% reproducible here
<mhr3> mzanetti, sorry already did a reset, so test build wouldn't fail now... but the code looks ok
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... this functionality has been in there already for the launcherbackendtest. but I don't manually instantiate the backend when doing the "frontend" tests.
<om26er> my Phone is currently in this state. i.e. I try to change to switch to dash Home the app comes back automatically: http://videobin.org/+6xp/8lp.html
<om26er> that video opens in firefox only
<mzanetti> om26er: I've seen this too. can you report a bug please?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: grrr, ok
<om26er> mzanetti, I was wondering if there any logs that I could provide ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it?
<tsdgeos> no, but i can see why the code may be wrong
<tsdgeos> let me try to run it
<Saviq> om26er, steps to reproduce would be best - logs are rarely useful for us
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm. not sure if ~/.cache/upstart/unit8.log provides something useful in this case. you can still attach it you think there are some hints in there
<om26er> Saviq, I am afraid there are no obvious steps but I think music-app was running in the background before it.
<om26er> will try to come up with steps to reproduce the issue
<Saviq> om26er, I know, as usual
<om26er> mzanetti, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you start app from home or from app scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, home
<Saviq> tsdgeos, start from home, and while the white rect comes in, I drag from left
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> all is fine here
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> let me try with SF
<tsdgeos> nothing :/
<om26er> bug 1234108
<ubot5> bug 1234108 in Unity 8 "Swiping away to dash brings back the app automatically" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234108
<Saviq> om26er, thanks
<pstolowski> greyback: having an issue with winstack api; didn't we agree it would provide app names that map directly to .desktop files? it gives me "Browser" (app name), but the actual desktop file is webbrowser-app.desktop
<mhr3> mzanetti, trying your previews branch on the phone
<greyback> pstolowski: we did. That's a mistake
 * mzanetti wonders if this is the beginning of a bugreport or just a FYI
<greyback> thought I fixed that
<mhr3> mzanetti, usually the lazyimage shows the "no-image" state as semi-transparent box, but sometimes it doesn't show anything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you happen to have a loner backtrace of that crash?
<mhr3> mzanetti, fixable?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, longer?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will try and get more symbols
<mzanetti> mhr3: can you define the "sometimes" a bit better?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want to know if it's directly coming from qml or reentring from the lvwph code
<tsdgeos> not sure how it can happen yet
<mhr3> mzanetti, i see it if i preview twitter
<pstolowski> greyback: can you fix that soonish?
<greyback> pstolowski: in progress...
<mhr3> mzanetti, or rather... don't see it :)
<pstolowski> greyback: thanks!
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... I just saw that with trunk too
<mzanetti> mhr3: will check
<om26er> bug 1232381
<ubot5> bug 1232381 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Home Scope: Apps should be shown first" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232381
<om26er> currently looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/gWCvF7h.png
<mhr3> mzanetti, also, movie previews don't have the lazy image?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if i can't make it crash do you think we can make some peer-debugging (i.e. i add some debugs and you tell me what you get)?
<om26er> mhr3, is that ^ something to be fixed in the backend ? or unity8 needs to take care of that ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try to prepare a branch
<mhr3> om26er, it's being worked on
<om26er> mhr3, ack
<davmor2> Hey guys I've been testing a n-m fix for 3g.  This has meant I've had 3g everytime I have booted up the phone.  Out of 10 reboot 2 have shown click packages for install and online scopes options on the apps scope is there any info I can get that would be useful to help with this?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lp:~aacid/unity8/positionAtBeginning_crash_debug
<greyback_> pstolowski: I'll change org.canonical to com.canonical too, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sec, just getting more symbols
<mhr3> greyback_, yes pls
<pstolowski> greyback_: +1
<greyback_> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/dbus-names-wrong/+merge/188820
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183551/ - dunno where to get more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, running your debug mode now
<mhr3> Saviq, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive/+merge/188731 once you have a sec?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I know I still need to fix the test there
<mhr3> should be familiar :)
<Saviq> and not yet sure how
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183566/
<om26er> mzanetti, I added the steps to reproduce bug 1234108
<ubot5> bug 1234108 in Unity 8 "Swiping away to dash brings back the app automatically" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234108
<om26er> please give it a try if you can
<mzanetti> om26er: awesome, thanks, I'll check it out
<om26er> we should probably have an autopilot test for that when the bug is fixed.
<kgunn> dandrader: if you're not already, would you mind reading up & trying to help debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,New]
<dandrader> kgunn, have been on that since I start work this morning. check my comments there
<kgunn> awesome! dandrader ...love it when you guys are ahead of me
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I know about that thing in the carousel
<karni> mzanetti: From comments I gather you are working on that fix-genericpreview branch? Looking forward to it.
<mhr3> it's such an awesome branch :)
<mzanetti> karni: yes, I am
<karni> great
<tsdgeos> Saviq: VisualDataModel::item: index out range 0 0            is really bad
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ah wai
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have empty scopes?
<paulliu> mzanetti: are you fixing the testing on fix-genericpreview branch? or I'll fix it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dunno
<tsdgeos> i mean scopes without items?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't reach them
<tsdgeos> that may very well be the case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah well, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, music and video
<tsdgeos> stupid me :D
<mzanetti> paulliu: what's wrong with it?
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<mzanetti> Saviq: fighting with that carousel... it looks really bad when not forcing the currentHighlight to be centered
<paulliu> mzanetti: the actions test should moved to test of GenericPreview. And apps/movie tests other stuff.
<mzanetti> paulliu: I can fix that
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I thought we can get away with "select an item in $renderer; scroll vertically to match $gap (or move $gap if needed); move the pointer to $highlightedItem.center"
<mhr3> Cimi, you'll want lp:~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint the dash plugins category will have rendererHint set to "toggled" (rendererId: "grid", contentType: "apps")
<pstolowski> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> pstolowski, pong
<pstolowski> Saviq: hey! I'm testing and fixing some outstanding issues in running-apps scope (with mir's winstack api on the phone), so will probably be ready to land it soon; will you be able to implement rederer/ fix the Dash to actually use it?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, we should be good
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, great
<pstolowski> greyback_: thanks
<pstolowski> greyback_, Saviq : one more thing re running apps scope - the scope currently returns "image://screenshot/<appid>" for thumbanils; is this still correct? it doesn't produce any thumbnail at the moment, I'm guessing it's a renderer TODO?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, there's no image provider for it yet, I think
<Saviq> pstolowski, it needs to use ApplicationImage
<pstolowski> Saviq: is this on anybody's plate?
<greyback_> Saviq: pstolowski there is an image provider in unity-mir. ApplicationImage is just a wrapper around it
<Saviq> greyback_, ah, then is image://screenshot/appid good?
<greyback_> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> ok, then we'll need to debug
<Saviq> pstolowski, can we enable the scope ~easily for testing?
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes. just disable current application.scope mapping in ScopeDelegateMapper. And then you need the fix in Mir which greyback_ just implemented
<greyback_> pstolowski: also please keep eye on the unity8 output. You might see messages from ApplicationScreenshotProvider that are relevant
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/empty_lvwph_crash_positionAtBeginning/+merge/188830
<pstolowski> Saviq: the scope has already been present on the image for quite some time, just to really active
<pstolowski> s/to/not/
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, happroved
<pstolowski> greyback_: yeah, I think something is misbehaving http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6183829/
<greyback_> pstolowski: weird
<pstolowski> greyback_: plus I copied webbrowser-app.desktop to Browser.desktop to circumvent the problem with winstack api giving me appnames, and this won't work with screenshots provider I guess
<pstolowski> greyback_: the existing implementation of running apps in the shell uses some other way of obtaining screenshots?
<greyback_> pstolowski: yeah, screenshot provider wants app id. You were accidentally getting the app name.
<greyback_> pstolowski: same way
<pstolowski> greyback_: does it, by any chance, expect .desktop extension?
<greyback_> via this ApplicationImage component; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/OSKController.qml
<greyback_> pstolowski: nope, appId only
<pstolowski> greyback_: hmm, so at least those apps from my pastebin should work
<greyback_> pstolowski: sorry, bad link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/ApplicationImage.qml
<pstolowski> greyback_: this is matches scope's code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/view/head:/src/running-apps-search.vala#L163
<greyback_> pstolowski: yeah, that log even gives a correct URI.
<greyback_> pstolowski: I've one thing to do, then I'll be able to investigate.
<greyback_> pstolowski: if you want, you could recompile unity-mir, adding debug to src/modules/Unity/Application/applicationscreenshotprovider.cpp - requestImage
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you hear us?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your turn
<dednick> Cimi: you in office tomorrow?
<pstolowski> greyback_: trying
<Cimi> dednick, nope
<Cimi> dednick, friday?
<dednick> Cimi: I've got to come in tomorrow.
<dednick> Cimi: I could maybe on friday
<Cimi> dednick, I have my ocado delivery tomorrow :)
<dednick> lol
<pete-woods> can anyone here point me to the unity window switching API? I believe we will need to use it to keep HUD working when we switch to Mir
<pete-woods> I'm told this is a DBus API (and I'm guessing that Unity exports it, but I could be wrong)
<Saviq> mhr3, can you drag the XDA screenshots with fix-screenshots all the way to the right?
<mterry> pete-woods, try unity-mir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑?
<pete-woods> mterry: thanks, will have a look
<mhr3> Saviq, sorry, reflashed the phone 10minutes ago
<Saviq> mhr3, nw
<mzanetti> Saviq: what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you open the preview for XDA (the first on in recommended)
<Saviq> mzanetti, with fix-genericpreview branch, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, the list of screenshots gets confused
<mzanetti> does it? looks good here
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can't reach the far right edge
<mzanetti> hmm
<pete-woods> mterry: looks like that's it :D (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/dbuswindowstack.h)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can overshoot and then it goes back some 5 GU or so
<tedg> mhr3, Is ZG seeded for touch?
<mhr3> Saviq, fwiw i did test that and it worked fine for me
<mhr3> tedg, no
<mzanetti> Saviq: not happening here
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it gets confused with the other images getting unloaded
<mzanetti> yep, seems so
<mzanetti> Saviq: it has some weirdness here too
<mzanetti> Saviq: but not the one you describe
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you overshoot more
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, should I bump the cacheBuffer?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will destroy the first item
<mhr3> tedg, chicken and egg problem, zg not there cause nothing uses it, nothing uses it cause it's not there... :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, seeing it know
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'm thinking... probably
<tedg> mhr3, upstart-app-launch uses it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it's really a corner-case scenario (just over ListView.height items that are changing dimensions)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it'll be destroyed anyways on any other interaction... so not a memory problem I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<tedg> mhr3, We gen an error if it isn't :-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, the initialWidth on them seems to low?
<tedg> mhr3, And I thought the recent apps scope used it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, our devices generally have 16x10 or so?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, will check that too
<tedg> mhr3, How else do you know recent apps?
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mhr3> tedg, i was told things trying to push data to it isn't a reason to seed it
<mzanetti> Saviq: mind noting it down in the MR?
<mhr3> tedg, shell does, we don't
<Saviq> mzanetti, will do
<mzanetti> Saviq: kinda in the middle of fixing other stuff in this branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<tedg> *cough*bullshit*cough*
<mzanetti> …
<Cimi> mhr3, no MP for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint
<mhr3> Cimi, whoops
<Cimi> mhr3, remove the console.log
<Cimi> mhr3, when you propose
<nic-doffay> Saviq, strange thing happening there.
<mhr3> whoops #2
<Cimi> mhr3, but thanks for putting it ;)
<nic-doffay> It doesn't look like the SequentialAnimation happens.
<nic-doffay> But I threw in a ScriptAction to print at the end of it.
<nic-doffay> And both do?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, tried onRunningChanged in the Transition or the SequentialAnimation itself?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, onOpacityChanged on primaryImage / searchIndicator, too?
<mhr3> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint/+merge/188848
<larsu> Saviq: not getting the warning is actually a gcc regression: http://paste.debian.net/48653/
<Saviq> larsu, oh, interesting
<pstolowski> greyback_: re the problem with screenshot provider in mir - i'm getting this error for every app: https://pastebin.canonical.com/98374/
<pstolowski> Saviq: ^
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorry I'm not following what you mean?
<didrocks> Saviq: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233870 a new bug? is that something under control from your point of view?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233870 in Mir "unity8 cpu spike after blank/unblank (nexus4)" [High,In progress]
<nic-doffay> The state changes fine.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you try printing stuff onRunningChanged and onOpacityChanged
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to see if the transitions are triggered / opacity animated at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, verify the states are changing as you expect them to
<nic-doffay> Saviq, not yet, I just tried the states to see if they were hit.
<pstolowski> greyback_: perhaps timing is different when results come from real scope
<greyback_> pstolowski: ok, that's unfortunately due to you taking an app screenshot before the app has even drawn anything to screen. We're working around it by grabbing screenshots more (too) regularly
<Saviq> didrocks, well, it's in progress?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it appears the transitions aren't affecting the values.
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I think the management is asking for an ETA ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: the spike shown in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1b-X9tN2Q9c_5r39XzA-Ppebbjuin5zVf9SkAGMcdp9Q/edit# is the same, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, kinda not my place to determine ETA for Mir...
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑↑?
<pstolowski> greyback_: the scope just gives icon uri to the shell, so it's still the shell requesting it, so I suppose you need same workaround?
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, full Mir-side, nothing on unity8?
<Saviq> didrocks, if I read the bug correctly - yes
<Saviq> didrocks, and it's the first time I've seen it, too
<larsu> seb128: who do I talk to about gcc bugs? Upstream?
<pstolowski> greyback_: btw, I just tested your mir branch on the phone, looks good now, except screenshot problem
<didrocks> ok, was mostly checking that, thanks!
<didrocks> let's wait for kgunn :)
<larsu> seb128: gcc-the-compiler, not gnome-control-center ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got it figured minor typo.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it rarely is anything else - you need to dig more ;)
<seb128> larsu, try doko on #ubuntu-devel
<fudus> so unity8 on desktop will be pushed to 14.10? since it was dropped for 3.10
<greyback_> pstolowski: yeah, the view will need to refresh that screenshot request at later stages. We've an updateScreenshots method right now that gets called for that very reason - the scope view will need to connect to that somenow
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in a WTF moment, step back and look again
<kgunn> didrocks: what's up...? breif update on making AP tests work...daniel on my team is going to do a quick hack on retries for getting input devices
<kgunn> hoping it works...if so, will need to mp mir...
<seb128> larsu, but desrt will probably advice you to directly go to upstream as well, our guys tend to be busy/not always responsive to pings
<kgunn> didrocks: and just our luck...server api break as well :)
<Saviq> greyback_, pstolowski yeah, but the scope won't be doing anything in that case, right?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it def looks better too. Ready for a re-review now.
<pstolowski> Saviq: sure, it won't
<Saviq> greyback_, pstolowski it's the shell that will trigger updates on the image
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<pstolowski> Saviq: yes
<didrocks> kgunn: the unity8 spike on blank: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233870 in Mir "unity8 cpu spike after blank/unblank (nexus4)" [High,In progress]
<larsu> seb128: ah okay. Thanks
<greyback_> Saviq:  pstolowski: yes the scope has done it's job
<didrocks> kgunn: I guess after the current discussion, this one is a blocker to switch Mir on by default
<kgunn> didrocks: why ?
<kgunn> didrocks: who discussed ? and how does it prevent development
<kgunn> didrocks: on a lighter note...kdub is at 7:20am atm
<seb128> larsu, why issue did you find?
<didrocks> kgunn: rick, olli ;)
<didrocks> kgunn: so, if we can get an ETA on that one, that would be helpful I guess
<Cimi> mzanetti, give me a machine gun
<kgunn> Cimi: sounds like i  need the machine gun first
<larsu> seb128: -Wreturn-type doesn't work with g_return_if_fail macors anymore (or maybe with all macros?)
<larsu> seb128: so when there's a return with a wrong type inside a macro, you don't get the warning
<Cimi> kgunn, let's see who has better reasons :)
<larsu> seb128: you do get it when the return is in normal code
<seb128> larsu, ok, seems like a good bug to ping doko about
<larsu> seb128: will do
<didrocks> kgunn: can you update me once kdub is around?
<kgunn> didrocks: acl
<kgunn> ack even
<didrocks> thanks :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah just used to relying on a compiler to pick out my £!$%£"$%£ ups haha
<olli> didrocks, re power spike: don't agree
<didrocks> olli: that wasn't what was discussed? maybe I missed some words
<didrocks> olli: I understood this one was blocking, was I wrong?
<olli> didrocks, it blocked rick from using mir as default
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't see a fade-out of the primaryIcon, though
<Cimi> kgunn, having a look, you have reasons too… I'd sponson a couple of machine gun for our moments of anger
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just a one-frame visible: false, and then a fade-in of activityIndicator
<Cimi> *sponsor
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the other way 'round works fine
<didrocks> olli: maybe I extrapolated that it was a blocker for switching by default :)
<didrocks> kgunn: nice to see the screen turning off now with Mir btw :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, actually no - the searchIndicator disappears in one frame, too
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to test just use a longer duration on the animations
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to clearly see that they fade out / in
<nic-doffay> Saviq, taking a look.
<mhr3> Saviq, should someone from #sdk review the thumbnailer branch, or are you going to top-approve it?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looks like the search indicator vanishes in one frame.
<Saviq> mhr3, they should
<nic-doffay> Saviq, primary icon looks fine to me though?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, /me increases the durations to look clearly
<olli> Saviq, kgunn, in the EU midnight HO from yday, we discovered that AP testcases/test suites might be using the wrong desktop file
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping again?
<olli> and thomi wanted to fix these
<olli> I assume he got pinned by the input bug
<olli> is there anything we can give jfunk to get started on fixing these?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I reckon it's vanishing in one frame because running is set to false at the same time.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it definitelyis
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just add PropertyAction at the end of the SequentialAnimation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or just base running off of opacity > 0
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that was it.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, there's no need to provide both "to" and "from" on Transition
<Saviq> nic-doffay, one is enough
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah just wanted to be explicit though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or well, in your case, just one Transition { reversible: true } would probably be enough
<nic-doffay> Saviq, wasn't aware of that, will change it.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, good call with the "internal" states - I was thinking about that late yesterday
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think SnapDuration might be a bit short.
<kgunn> olli: i'd have to defer to Saviq on that..but iirc it seemed the "moved desktop file" wasn't an issue?
<nic-doffay> Although I'm not sure what would be best suited for what mhr3 brought up in the review.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 2*SnapDuration, for fade-out, fade-in, should be fine I think
<nic-doffay> I personally think SlowDuration looks really cool.
<kgunn> olli: basically thomi ended up working through setup issues (which ended up in the preamble of the current input bug)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you know where the designers are, don't you ;)
<olli> kgunn, that's my understanding, and as such I don't think he was able to work on fixing the desktop file issue in the suites
<Saviq> olli, yeah, looking through test suites
<mhr3> Saviq, they're hiding under their desks everytime any of us raises eyes from the laptops :)
<Saviq> olli, and making sure the commands they use to launch the app works
<olli> Saviq, jfunk & team can do that if they know what to look for
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the same ones who wanted to put the search indicator on the right? ;P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, them!
<Saviq> olli, send them my way
<Saviq> olli, but TBH there shouldn't be much in terms of "needs fixing"
<olli> Saviq, so if you can give me some instructions of what's supposed to work from CLI I can have them go through the tests
<Saviq> olli, thomi was just unlucky with the suite he tried yesterday  - it wasn't working on surfaceflinger either
<Saviq> olli, effectively running a suite for an app - with unity8 running - should at least launch the app and bring it to front
<olli> confirming: regardless of other outstanding AP/Mir issues
<Saviq> olli, yes
<Saviq> breakfast time!
<olli> thx for the reminder Saviq
<Saviq> ;)
 * olli is having breakfast
<olli> :P
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok well I'm done with those changes now.
<fginther> Saviq, MacSlow, hope things work better today
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, more stable, but sloooow - mir took over two of the VMs again ;P
<fginther> Saviq, the issue of the long build queue should be better, retoaded was able to grab us another build server
<fginther> Saviq, and I'll see what I can do about the VMs
<Cimi> mzanetti, any idea why that needs fixing?
<Cimi> mzanetti, apart from testing our patience?
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong. I'm working in weird hours today, ie. back now. about the Qt patch?
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, I haven't looked at the log yet
<mzanetti> Cimi: now I have
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yep
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you read the logs?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you have a look at it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems pretty clear to me what happened
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhr3: fixed all your comments in fix-genericpreview
 * mzanetti moves back to switching-previews
<Cimi> mzanetti, actually now there is a log
<mzanetti> actually... /me takes a 10 minutes break
<Cimi> mzanetti, there wasn't a log when I asked
<Cimi> mzanetti, like, a big segfault page
<mzanetti> Cimi: mhm... could be that publishing results to public jenkins takes a bit
<mhr3> mzanetti, awesomeness, no more comments from me, it's great
<Cimi> Saviq, any reason why if and switch were separate in GenericScopeView?
<Cimi> Saviq, I just did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184223/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yep, looking it now and then trying to get sponsored. earlier today I didn't get to it yet
<Cimi> Saviq, ignore that
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> Mirv: awesome, tx
<mhr3> how do i take screenshot of the phone's screen?
<sil2100> bregma: ping
<sil2100> bregma: we have real AP results for unity now, but it doesn't look too good
<bregma> sil2100, any results are better than no results
<sil2100> bregma: around ~31 failures per-platform
<bregma> I'm seeing a lot of failure to get scope results, somcething that happens form time to time
<bregma> and the non-Latin input methods are failing worse than usual
<bregma> looks like someone may be playing with gnome-settings-daemon again, trying to break everything at the last minute
<sil2100> bregma: right... IBus doesn't seem to 'switch on' - I think the tests need to be re-written
<seb128> bregma, we didn't have any g-s-d changes for weeks
<seb128> bregma, well, ibus changes
<bregma> sil2100, the problem with our tests is the Gnome paradigm changed so it's not possible to successfully switch to using a non-Latin input method i the middle of a session: we used to be able to do that so we could test
<bregma> now we'd have to run separate test runs for each local to test effectively, and we're looking for a simple workaround
<karni> mzanetti: Do you think fix-genericpreview will make it to daily-proposed today?
<karni> I just saw it got +1'ed
<karni> I mean, approved
<mzanetti> karni: yeah. I think Saviq want's to have a last look but I think we can make it today, yes
<karni> mzanetti: yes. and, good! :)
<sil2100> bregma: I didn't know that the changes were so radical...
 * tsdgeos finds a bug in QSortFilterProxyModel
 * tsdgeos goes to the corner and starts crying
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: want to give a look at my test to see if there's not something horribly wrong before i start complaining?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184295/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: heh... sure, can do
 * mzanetti pities tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: ↑↑ can you also guys give it a quick look?
<tsdgeos> it's pretty trivial tbh
<greyback> tsdgeos: I know a trap when I see one :)
<tsdgeos> :P
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah, and you too, since this is afaics what is making your code not work
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184295/
<tsdgeos> yay, the loader fix has been merged \o/
<tsdgeos> now we just need the distro patch
<Cimi> I forgot how to enable write access...
<Cimi> on the device
<Cimi> touching which file?
<karni> Cimi: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<Cimi> karni, thx!
<karni> If you mean to make the system writable. then adb shell reboot
<Cimi> karni, yep that one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: didn't try to run it yet, but your model seems to lack Q_OBJECT
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: true, doesn't fix anything though
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you have a qmake file for it?
<tsdgeos> since the object doesn't really have it's own signals/properties/anything
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184338/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: wth
<tsdgeos> what?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: so we get rowinserted instead of datachanged in the proxy?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no, we get nothing, that's the problem :D
<tsdgeos> we should get rowInserted
<tsdgeos> we don't
<tsdgeos> i.e. QCOMPARE(proxyRowsInsertedSpy.count(), 1); from line 118 is failing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anything you find obviously wrong in the code?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not sure... gimme a few more minutes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what you're seeing is that the call to proxy.rowCount() updates something in the proxy internally and that fixes the issue?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> and that's why when i add billions of debugging to pstolowski code
<tsdgeos> it suddenly works :D
<pstolowski> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right - yeah, nothing wrong I can see with your code
<mhr3> sil2100, regarding thumbnailer, if new branches land to trunk, will things to go universe?
<mhr3> sil2100, or rather, when will they?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and that rowInserted missing makes the qml list not "see" there's new stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, of course
<tsdgeos> and we end up with an empty thing
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: at least you know the workaround... but this is scary
 * tsdgeos wonders if this works in qt4
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> let's try 5.2
<tsdgeos> nah
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: agreed, it is scary
<Saviq> mhr3, on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355 - you only did functional review, right? code review is still on my plate?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, too much qml for my taste :)
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so what exactly is the weird thing?
 * mzanetti sees lots of weirdness
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's weird for you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, the image in video preview still starts up some 10 GU high, not 16x10 aspect ratio?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, calling rowCount() shouldn't have any affect on the tests afterwards
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: of course
<tsdgeos> but besides that?
<mzanetti> the other turned out to be my bad... missed the filter
<mzanetti> Saviq: initialHeight: width * 10 / 16
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think those previews are 4:3 aspect ratio
<mzanetti> if you're having somewhat similar results on your video dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, even so - they start up really narrow (low height)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I assume that can change depending on the backend
<mzanetti> oh really? lemme check again
<Saviq> mzanetti, karni and sorry, but it's not gonna happen today - I didn't even start the code review there - first thing tomorrow
<mzanetti> fine with me
<Saviq> dednick, you saw https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-titles/+merge/186049/comments/432038 ?
<dednick> Saviq: nope. looking
<karni> ack, thanks for letting me know Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why didn't you go for a single, reversible Transition? didn't work?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm afraid the height: implicitHeight breaks the initialHeight
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh, shouldn't matter at all - if it does - bug in LazyImage
<Saviq> mzanetti, as implicitHeight is just animated between initialHeight and image.height
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, there is something fishy with implicitHeight in there
<mzanetti> Saviq: the "height: implecitHeight" shouldn't be needed, yet it changes things a lot
<Saviq> mzanetti, damn, we need to get to the bottom of this
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6184445/ apply that to search indicator
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you agree, that is, and I'll happrove
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you shouldn't have any values in a Transition btw, that's what States are for
<mzanetti> Saviq: isn't there a binding loop in there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't?
<mzanetti> Saviq: height: root.scaleTo == "width" ? implicitHeight * root.width / implicitWidth : implicitHeight
<mzanetti> wouldn't implicitHeight change when changing height?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's image's implicitHeight
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I wanted to add the PropertyAction at the end of the one.
<mzanetti> yeah, and the image's height
<nic-doffay> Which is why I didn't opt for the reversible.
<Saviq> mzanetti, and no, implicitHeight never changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that the initial sourceSize of the image?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's internal to Image - is set to what the image's actual size is after applying sourceSize
<nic-doffay> Saviq, but it makes little difference to me. I'll change it to that.
<mzanetti> after applying sourceSize... ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it could be a PropertyAction, yeah, but it's just as well - we really want it running whenever it's visible, so...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually the move was wrong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: needs to be http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184443/
<tsdgeos> but that doesn't help at all
<dednick> Saviq: fixed the conflicts.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, changed.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, thanks!
<dednick> Cimi: any movement on the ubuntu-settings-components branch in MP?
<Cimi> dednick, nope
<nic-doffay> Saviq, np
<Cimi> dednick, the rest is fine, I didn't test the calendar
<Saviq> nic-doffay, happroved
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea why jenkins is unhappy?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, flaky test, ignore
<nic-doffay> Saviq, need your opinion on this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599 it's my opinion that the InverseMouseArea is a bit flaky with the keyboard visible.
<nic-doffay> If so I need to bring it up with the SDK guys.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the "z" there shouldn't be needed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and it took popover.contentHeight into consideration for a reason - otherwise you tapping on the popover to select a previous search or close it would unfocus the input field
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I see. I'll change that. Still would like your thoughts on what I mentioned before though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's possible, IMA proved troublesome in the past
<Saviq> dednick, is it designed that we now have "Incoming" instead of "Messages" and "Wednesday" instead of "Time & Date"?
<dednick> larsu: ^ re Incoming ? i believe you changed that recently
<nic-doffay> Saviq, most notably I noticed there were loads of issues with typing and then trying the inverse mouse area.
<dednick> Saviq: re Time & Date, unfortunately yes, it is as designed.
<nic-doffay> Either way I guess the QML is sound so we can land this? Pushed the modifications too Saviq.
<Saviq> dednick, that I'm ~fine with, but "Incoming" sounds weird
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'll look at it closely tomorrow
<tedg> Saviq, That is correct to design
<Saviq> tedg, :S
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh boy... it works *sometimes*
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh oh
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, the name isn't great, but i guess it's more "technically correct" seeing as it handles missed calls as well.
<tedg> Saviq, Better discussed over several beers :-)
<Saviq> tedg, we're planning those
<tedg> +1
<dednick> i would go for "Notifications" or something like that.
<Saviq> dednick, approved
<Saviq> 10 MPs awaiting...
<Saviq> 2 hrs per MP...
<Saviq> mterry, un-approving, then
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, I'm a bit confused on why it's happening, will dig
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, I think it worth mentioning for the wiki that PPAs will be easily available for those that want trunk Mir on their 13.10 installations
<larsu> dednick: yes, design asked me to.
<olli> Saviq, how do I run an AP test (say the one thomi used yday) from cli?
<olli> cli/shell
<Saviq> olli, autopilot run blah
<Saviq> olli, where blah is the test suite name
<Saviq> olli, on a readonly device - thomi's description on bug #1233944 has some details
<ubot5> bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233944
<thomi> morning
<Saviq> hey thomi
<thomi> hey man
<thomi> gotta go help move some furniture, brb
<Saviq> thomi, long story short: Mir tried to open the input devices before udev gave it the permissions
<thomi> Saviq: yeah, I saw that
<thomi> just building packages to test out the fix now
<veebers> sergiusens: ping?
<sergiusens> veebers, pong
<veebers> sergiusens: hey, how you doing? I'm not sure I understand your response to my email (re: unity8 AP test dependencies etc.)
<sergiusens> veebers, we had a very similar conversation that is about to happen with your emails ;-)
<sergiusens> veebers, the best I can think of for those deps you say are missing is to add them to autopilot-touch
<veebers> sergiusens: well, I guess you could make an argument for python-mock being there (req. by ubuntu ui toolkit) but I"m not sure unity8-fake-env belongs there) it really sounds like a work around
<sergiusens> veebers, the problem with the latter is that it's using packaging for something it shouldn't
<sergiusens> veebers, but anyways, if that does not depend on anything else I can take care of it
<sergiusens> veebers, although it wasn't in my plans to work on getting non click stuff before click
<sergiusens> veebers, just to reinforce, both of these are workarounds, the proper solution is to have autopilot work in daemon mode
<thomi> what's "daemon mode"?
<veebers> thomi: I also ask thomis question
<veebers> err, sorry for the ping thomi :-\
<sergiusens> thomi, the super nimble autopilot that we talked about during the sprint
<thomi> sergiusens: oh, right. I think we're not going to have that any time soon, so we'd better stop building in workarounds/hacks and waiting for it to arrive
<thomi> better to fix it properly for what we have today, IMO
<sergiusens> thomi, well I don't know what the proper way is for unity
<sergiusens> thomi, I'll leave that to you, the proper way for me is that said daemon mode
<thomi> I don't really understand the problem you guys are talking about, as I lack context
<sergiusens> thomi, don't go into read write mode and be able to test unity8
<thomi> sergiusens: why is that a problem today?
<sergiusens> thomi, which is a req we are aiming for for click apps and have it solved, but not for unity8
<sergiusens> thomi, many packages
<thomi> you're saying that the tests require additional stuff to be installed before they can run?
<sergiusens> thomi, yes
<thomi> ok
<sergiusens> thomi, like the unity8-fake-env package
<thomi> sergiusens: remember waaaaay back when you proposed the phablet-click-test-setup script, and I kept saying "yeah, but it'll need to handle dependencies", and you were all "nah, it'll be cool"... :P
<thomi> seems that script really needs to handle dependencies :)
<sergiusens> thomi, yeah, for click apps
<sergiusens> thomi, never said anything about non click
<sergiusens> thomi, want to play the remember game ;-)
<thomi> sergiusens: how the application is packaged is irrelevant here - the test suite needs dependencies, and we're no longer installing the test suite using apt-get, so we need a replacement
<thomi> whether the application is packaged as a click app or not is beside the point
<thomi> or am I missing some nuance?
<sergiusens> thomi, who came up with that req for ackaged apps?
<thomi> sergiusens: you mean for the test suite? I don't understand your question, sorry
<sergiusens> *ackaged == deb
<thomi> the requirements on the test suite .deb files (like unity8-autopilot, for example) are set by the test authors
<thomi> is that what you meant?
<sergiusens> thomi, well let them figure out how to test without rw, from my pint of view, there is no reason they shouldn't keep doing what they are doing as they are image builders, not app devels
<thomi> O.0 <- confusedface
<thomi> the problem is that dev teams *are* nominating dependencies, but they're not getting installed
<thomi> but naywya
<thomi> *anyway
<sergiusens> thomi, well that's easy, just install them
<thomi> sergiusens: it'd be nice if that happened automatically when you grabbed the test suite, like it used to do when we could use apt-get. That's my complaint, and, I suspect veebers' as wel;l
<thomi> it used to happen automatically, now it requires a manual step
<sergiusens> thomi, phablet-test-run -n unity8-autopilot unity8
<thomi> and what's worse, a manual step in several locations
<thomi> sergiusens: but that doesn't work on a RO FS, for that, we need to use phablet-click-test-setup
<thomi> which is the bit that's broken
<veebers> sergiusens: for that to work with ubuntu-system/ro you need to make a change right?
<sergiusens> thomi, as the name says phablet-CLICK-test-setup
<veebers> ah, what thomi said
<sergiusens> as in CLICK
<veebers> sergiusens: right, but is unity8 even packaged as a click package?
<thomi> sergiusens: yesterday you told me that the 'click' part of the name should be removed. Want me to find that in the scrollback?
<sergiusens> I thought it was the QA team's problem to solve that
<sergiusens> thomi, yeah, if we eevntually solve that
<sergiusens> thomi, sroll back if you want
<sergiusens> thomi, I also said I wanted click to work first
<thomi> sergiusens: I'm not saying that it's necessarily your problem, just that we need a solution, and it's not going to happen if everyone keeps saying "oh yeah, the problem can be solved by writing this massive autopilot feature"
<thomi> so instead, let's figure out how to solve the problem properly, and then get it done
<sergiusens> thomi, well we had that meeting during the sprint to talk exactly about this; I'm just seeing a rerun
<thomi> maybe my memory is broken (quite probable), but I don't remember a meeting about provisioning test suite dependencies?
<sergiusens> thomi, nope, not about that
<thomi> well, that's what I'm talking about ;)
<sergiusens> thomi, it was more general and on a pad which I never wrote down the address for
<thomi> sergiusens: would you like me to take the lead on this, and talk to the CI & QA teams and figure out what the correct solution is?
<thomi> sergiusens: we keps all the links in a SS, one sec, let me find the URL
<thomi> sergiusens: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoH1kjVoZRmBdEJ6eWZXNnRoNnFnUDBBY0xvVWIwdWc&usp=drive_web#gid=5
<sergiusens> thomi, seems https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sULsSfzHdTt_8ueJoD7U_vPsD9slC0qgjxBtLOOZaDc/edit wasn't fully passed in
<sergiusens> thomi, I do recall one thing being said about test author being able to use whatever they wanted
<sergiusens> as a pro for doing this
<thomi> sergiusens: again though, that's a different topic. I remember *that* meeting - that was scoping out the remote test runner, to try and figure out whether we should build it or not. Yes, one of the advantages would be that it makes dependency installation easier, but it's a huge chunk of work, and I'm saying that we probably ought to solve this problem separately
<thomi> since it's looking pretty unlikely that the remote runner will get done any time soon
<sergiusens> thomi, tbh, it is the proper solution no matter when it happens
<thomi> sergiusens: you may be correct, but a proper solution in 5 years time (or whevever) doesn't help us today, or for the next 5 years
<thomi> I think we need  a solution that's cheaper to implement in the short term
<sergiusens> thomi, the side option as we discussed with you and doanac two months ago was to add all the deps to autopilot-touch that we needed to test the image
<thomi> that's certainly a possible solution. It still doesn't give us the ability to change dependencies easily across multiple projects, but I suppose it's better than nothing
<thomi> sergiusens: could your test setup script not read the dependency list from the debian/control file, and install them along with the test suite?
<sergiusens> thomi, well I don't actually _install_ anything
<thomi> well, ok, s/install/write them to disk somewhere so they can be loaded by the test suite/
<sergiusens> thomi, some of those dependencies could have weird requirements
<sergiusens> thomi, some may require import paths for qt, other may have hard coded deps
<sergiusens> s/deps/paths/
<thomi> yeah, it's a tricky problem - are we any closer to having an overlayfs that works on the phones? Cos that would make this trivial
<sergiusens> thomi, you can bug the kernel team about that, but there's a different kernel per device and some devices have too much of an old kernel
<thomi> hmm, ok
<thomi> sergiusens: you agree though that it would solve the problem, thought?
<thomi> *though?
<sergiusens> thomi, yes, it would solve the problem of not being able to install directly, but then I'm not sure why you don't just break into rw for these two apps under test
<thomi> well, from a QA perspective, i think it's better to never have to break into RW. Secondly, it's unlikely that it'll be just two apps. It might be 2 apps today...
<thomi> thirdly, it's better to have a single approach that will work across *all* apps, forever :)
<sergiusens> thomi, I don't think you want this in production/released phones
<thomi> an overlayfs? why not?
<sergiusens> thomi, with overlay it would be easy to break confinement, override drm and stuff like that
<sergiusens> thomi, nothing prevents it now, but I do see that it won't go long term
<thomi> OK. I'll go talk to kernel-type people, and see if we can't get some traction on this. In the mean time, please stop telling people that autopilot daemon mode / remote runner is the solution to their problems :)
<thomi> ...unless, of course, you want to write & maintain it ;)
<sergiusens> thomi, ok, I'l just forward them to you then
<robru> can somebody help me uninstall mir? it's seriously screwed on my system and following the uninstallation instructions just results in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6185686/
<fginther> robru, I 'think' the ppa info is outdated. try: "sudo apt-get remove unity-system-compositor;sudo restart lightdm "
<robru> fginther, thanks
<robru> fginther, you are a lifesaver! Now I just need to figure out why I can't access launchpad and i might actually be able to get some work done today...
<fginther> robru, glad it worked.
<robru> fginther, you're not experiencing any issues accessing lp are you? multi-minute load times? frequent 'connection reset by peer' ?
<fginther> robru, no, I don't see any issues today
<robru> fginther, hummm, there's no vanguard in #is... can you point me at 'RT'? I don't know what that is
<fginther> robru, hang on, it just isn't your day is it?
<robru> fginther, nope :-/
<Saviq> greyback, go away
<greyback> Saviq: no you go away
<Saviq> greyback, no YOU
<greyback> Saviq: you times 100
<Saviq> greyback, no, you whatever times you say times 100
<Saviq> oh, it worked :)
<greyback> Saviq: I simply couldn't deal with that numbers that high
<greyback> yay for day off!
 * greyback gone
<Saviq> greyback, have a good one
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-03
<mhr3_> pstolowski, just me who dropped out?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got anything new for me to look at?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's the deal with filters?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, waiting on fginther to sort out an autopilot issue with the multi selector landing.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a conflict in multi selector branch
<Saviq> dednick, pete-woods, so, we're ready to pull the plug
<nic-doffay> Saviq, another one?
<dednick> Saviq: um? plug?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I solved a conflict yesterday evening.
<Saviq> dednick, network indicator
<Saviq> nic-doffay, maybe you didn't push?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or maybe something merged in the mean time
<Saviq> dednick, pete-woods I'll build unity8 and indicator-network packages with:
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-network-agents/+merge/189009
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/secret-agent/+merge/182898
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, assuming it all works :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looks like something new was merged.
<Saviq> dednick, you should proof-check that my cleanup there is not too trigger-happy
<dednick> Saviq: doing now.
<Saviq> dednick, pete-woods, and then I'd like both of you (Mirco isn't here) to test on a newest image
 * Saviq builds
<dednick> Saviq: You sure we want to remove the IndicatorModel::indicatorData? We may need it later.
<Saviq> dednick, I think we shouldn't need it
<Saviq> dednick, and if we don't have it - there's more pressure to make it right
<Saviq> s/make/do/
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<dednick> my funeral i guess
<Saviq> dednick, and if need be - we can always bring it back - it's in the history
<dednick> indeed
<Saviq> dednick, on that note - feels like IndicatorsModel should be a singleton now
<Saviq> but let's leave that for another cleanup
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: soo https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,67214
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did I tell you you ROCK, sir?
<tsdgeos> thank you
<tsdgeos> i kind of cheated
<tsdgeos> since the same bug is in there
<tsdgeos> is in a few other places
<tsdgeos> in the same qsortfilterproxymodel
<tsdgeos> and since we use it extensively
<tsdgeos> i should problable fix those too
<tsdgeos> but let's get this in first
<tsdgeos> and then get the others
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i am not sure it is *the* fix, but looks quite like it i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, good
<tsdgeos> problem is
<tsdgeos> the only guy that knows about that told me he'd be drunk until next week :D
<tsdgeos> since oktoberfest and whatnot
<tsdgeos> so we aint going to get a review today nor tomorrow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll distro-patch, as usual
 * tsdgeos gets onto creating the bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, want me to prep a MP with the patch in place in the mean time?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that'd be great
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw the other one you created for the delegate range patch
<tsdgeos> you should mark it as merged or something
<tsdgeos> since the patch is already in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is not?
<tsdgeos> i think not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the new one's qtbase, right?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, have the QTBUG handy?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> just the codereview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,66585 ?
<Saviq> no
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,67214
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that? didn't we want the thing for empty scope views?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or is that handled already?
<tsdgeos> that's already integrated
<Saviq> aah
<tsdgeos> and Mirv's working on it
<tsdgeos> integrated in qt
<tsdgeos> upstream
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> I thought that's what we were after
<tsdgeos> Mirv: told me he was working in the distropatch yesterday
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no this one is one needed for pstolowski's https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/category-reordering
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah yeah, I know what it is
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1234603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234603 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix rowsInserted not being emmited in some cases in QSortFilterProxyModel" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yep, it's in unapproved queue now, after tested by me today and chris etc. during the night
<tsdgeos> ook
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: awesome, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: there's another one we'd need https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1234603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234603 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix rowsInserted not being emmited in some cases in QSortFilterProxyModel" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> Saviq: slightly under zealous. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6187471/
<Saviq> dednick, ah!
<dednick> Saviq: otherwise all good
<Saviq> dednick, ok, packages coming right up
<Saviq> or well, in 10 mins
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu/saucy/qtbase-opensource-src/add-proxymodel-patch/+merge/189028
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do a sanity-check, there was a small conflict
<tsdgeos> Saviq: something's wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's right
<tsdgeos> you are adding the whole qsortfilterproxymodel.cpp file?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, quilt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, look at the paths
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, I'm really busy at the moment with other integration
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, no clue how quilt works tbh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where's the patch supposed to be?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at the bottom ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the changes to the actual files
<tsdgeos> i can't find it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but launchpad won't display it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, launchpad crops at 5k lines
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will paste you just the patch, sec
<tsdgeos> there's a -1 line arrangement needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187511/
<tsdgeos> yep, that's right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, quilt - long story short, it's a poor-man's version control - it stores all modified files before patching
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but is really nice in letting you rewind, drop a patch, replay
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> dednick, ok, I broke something...
<dednick> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> dednick, looking at unity8 logs
<Saviq> dednick, but https://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/ext-snaps/
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i cant get to that address
<Saviq> dednick, huh?
<Saviq> dednick, ah, perms
<dednick> hm. the s in https
<Saviq> dednick, weird, it's a+rw
<Saviq> dednick, ah, interesting
<dednick> Saviq: unity-notifications ?
<Saviq> dednick, right!
<Saviq> dednick, wait
<Saviq> dednick, that's released isn't it
<dednick> Saviq: no
<Saviq> dednick, k, building
<dednick> Saviq: unless you did a manual
<Saviq> dednick, but anyway, that's unrelated, as I'm just not getting any indicators
<Saviq> dednick, indicator pages, that is
<Saviq> dednick, I do get indicators, but not their pages
<Saviq> nor titles
<Saviq> must've removed too much
<dednick> hm.
<dednick> i ran it up on local build. seemed to be ok.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, building locally now, too
<dednick> Saviq: you get the icons though?
<dednick> oh right, you did say
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<dednick> trying a run_on_device.
<dednick> Saviq: is their title coming in empty? or "indicator-XXX"
<Saviq> dednick, indicator-XX
<Saviq> heh... I cleaned my device, so now installing everything from scratch...
<dednick> Sounds like the IndicatorPage not being able to load.
<Saviq> dednick, pushed unity-notifications to people.c.c
<dednick> Saviq: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml:22:1: module "Unity.Indicators.Network" plugin "IndicatorsNetworkQml" not found
<Saviq> dednick, right
<Saviq> dednick, I didn't build with that gone, hoped it's gonna be fine ;)
<Saviq> dednick, /me fixes
<Saviq> dednick, btw, we should've bumped some versions here and there...
<Saviq> dednick, plugin.qmltypes doesn't make sense there now either
<dednick> Saviq: still getting an error. Cant load Indicators.IndicatorModel now. :(
<dednick> *IndicatorsModel
<Saviq> dednick, I'm at 270/451 on the device...
<dednick> i just edited the lib qmldir manually
<dednick> that's really odd. i cant even create the Shell now.
<dednick> oh. that's just because I'm retarded.
<Saviq> dednick, I'm getting Binding loop detected for property "indexActive" a lot
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it works apart from ↑
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i've seen that. it wont actually cause an problem. just an stupid thing in the MenuContentActivator.
<Saviq> *almost* worked, need to install notifications
<dednick> Saviq: i installed. not popping up a notification though :(
<Saviq> dednick, did here?
<Saviq> just didn't show the text entry, 'cause notifications plugin was old
<dednick> hm maybe i missed something
<Saviq> dednick, you rebooted?
<dednick> yeah
<dednick> might have multiple network indicators installed
<dednick> oh. didnt install new network indicator. dpkg error
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, works fine here, will have a new unity8 pkg in a bit to retest
<dednick> er. 'm having network issues :) cant download new package...
<Cimi> mhr3_, hey michal, how do I know when a plugin is disabled?
<Cimi> Saviq, you know? ^
<Cimi> here's the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.dash-plugins-renderer/+merge/189055
<Saviq> Cimi, I think the icon source
<Cimi> Saviq, icon source?
<Saviq> Cimi, or not...
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe a hint then?
<Saviq> Cimi, just print out all the data you get from the scope ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, tried printing model.hints
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I print the whole thing?
<Cimi> console.log model? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it's there in the metadata
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that crash doesn't give us much :-/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187816/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apport-bug it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I'll try and apport-retrace it
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I print the whole model?
<Saviq> Cimi, don't
<tsdgeos> 0x42a65fe0 is inside /android/system/lib/libc.so and 0x4702d798 is inside no lib
<Saviq> Cimi, it's "scope_disabled" in the hints
<Cimi> Saviq, so how do I know the right rule?
<tsdgeos> wonder what it is, v8 autogenerated code¿?
<Saviq> Cimi, hints['scope_disabled'] == 1
<Saviq> Cimi, or something like that
<Saviq> Cimi, make that metadata['scope_disabled'] == 1
<Saviq> Cimi, libunity-tool -g is your friend :)
<Cimi> Saviq, model.hints['scope_disabled'] is undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, read
<Saviq> Cimi, metadata
<Saviq> Cimi, not hints
<Saviq> Cimi, if you'd look at categoryresults.{h,cpp} first, you'd know
<Saviq> dednick, updated the packages on people.c.c
<Saviq> Cimi, mhr3_, what's "toggled"?
<Cimi> Saviq, the rendererhint
<Cimi> Saviq, dunno why it's called that way
<Saviq> Cimi, I get it... but that seems not descriptive enough TBH...
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, it's worky!
<Saviq> pete-woods, you around?
<pete-woods> Saviq: yep, been a little busy this morning, though
<Saviq> pete-woods, wanna merge snap decisions?
<Saviq> pete-woods, I just have one question - will we not break desktop?
<pete-woods> Saviq: (replied to your MR question), indicator-network isn't part of desktop
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah
<Saviq> pete-woods, nm-applet still?
<pete-woods> Saviq: yep
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's the only non-converged indicator, I think
<Cimi> Saviq, model.metadata['scope_disabled'] is undefined for me
<Saviq> Cimi, is metadata undefined, too?
<Cimi> Saviq, no it's a qvariant
<Saviq> pete-woods, so then, indicator-network should start depending on unity8, or maybe unity-notifications at a version > something (we'll bump unity-notifications version)
<Saviq> Cimi, go into scope.cpp to debug, then
<om26er> jibel, Saviq bug 1234670
<ubot5> bug 1234670 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot launch apps anymore" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234670
<Saviq> Cimi, erm, categoryresults.cpp
<Saviq> om26er, thanks, we're reworking the whole focus machinery now, especially with mir around the corner
<Saviq> om26er, could you try the same under mir?
<om26er> Saviq, ok, sure.
<pete-woods> Saviq: whichever one you want, should probably be unity8, as that's what is actually exporting the dbus interface
<Saviq> pete-woods, btw, x-canonical-ext-snap-decisions isn't there anymore
<Saviq> pete-woods, x-canonical-private-menu-model is the only capability to advertise support for that
<jibel> om26er, Saviq I have something very similar under Mir
<jibel> but I had to close the calculator, then it doesn't reopen
<Saviq> jibel, could you try with unity-mir from https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-fail-and-resume-focus-support/+merge/188040/comments/432495 too
<Saviq> ?
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, does that mean I just delete the line that sets this? notificationHints["x-canonical-ext-snap-decisions"] = "true";
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah
<Saviq> pete-woods, depend on unity8 >= 7.82, too
<mhr3_> Cimi, Saviq, it's in the icon actually, but unity8 doesn't have annotated icon
<Saviq> mhr3_, hmm, libunity-tool shows it in metadata?
<mhr3_> but well... yea it's in the metadata too
<pete-woods> Saviq: update pushed
<Saviq> pete-woods, cheers
<Saviq> mhr3_, can we use it for now?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/bump-to-0.1.1/+merge/189059 https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-to-7.82/+merge/189060
<Saviq> pete-woods, is there a review needed on the indicator-network branch?
<Saviq> didrocks, help?
<Saviq> didrocks, unity8 will stop providing the network agent (password entry), indicator network will start (through unity8's notifications)
<pete-woods> Saviq: yep, it should be fairly tight, though
<Saviq> pete-woods, can anyone on your team do that?
<Saviq> didrocks, so we need to make sure that they both get upgraded at the same time, or not at all - how do we do that?
<kgunn> dandrader: so we ended up merging a slightly mod'd version of what you mp'd y'day
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/1233944-addendum/+merge/188983
<dandrader> kgunn, yeah, I saw it
<kgunn> cool
<dandrader> reviewed even
<kgunn> dandrader: so y'day when you tested it, were you able to run an autopilot test ?
<Saviq> pete-woods, can you add a version bump to indicator-network so that we can Breaks: indicator-network < $the_new_version
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think that will make sure we upgrade both unity8 and indicator-network at the same time
<dandrader> kgunn, didn't do a full blown test. just checked that the fake (uinput) devices created by those autopilot tests did get loaded by android-input
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, will do that now
<kgunn> dandrader: ah...i ask, b/c we may stil not have a data point
<dandrader> kgunn, data point?
<kgunn> dandrader: lots of struggling with build/packages and then poor thomi ended up testing for a while but w/o mir enabled...doh
<dandrader> kgunn, but i'll try it today, as it might be that the input device created by autopilot is not fully recognized by android-input
<pete-woods> Saviq: what should the new version be, like 0.5.1-0ubuntu1, or do I need to do something more complicated?
<kgunn> dandrader: data point as in...does it realy fully enable the AP's
<Saviq> pete-woods, bump the upstream version
<kgunn> dandrader: thanks to try..
<Saviq> pete-woods, so 0.5.1 should be enough - the upstream merger will do the rest
<Saviq> pete-woods, assuming 0.5.1 is higher than what's there currently ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's 0.5.0+13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1 atm
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, 0.5.1 is good
<pete-woods> okay, thanks, I have no idea about our versioning strategy
<Saviq> pete-woods, there is none ;D
<Saviq> pete-woods, with the upstream merger, no one cares anymore ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, we'll be ASKing for the extended snap decisions
<Saviq> kgunn, anything you have to hitch a ride?
<kgunn> Saviq: i don't think so...but thanks for asking
<pete-woods> I have a trivial MR for the camera app if anyone does't mind helping: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/camera-app/minimum-infographic/+merge/188995
<Saviq> pete-woods, drop the -0ubuntu1
<Saviq> pete-woods, and it needs to be UNRELEASED for upstream merger
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks (I have no idea what I'm doing with the numbers)
<pete-woods> (to make the merger happy that is)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<Saviq> pete-woods, nw
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't apport-bug the report
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why?
<tsdgeos> in the pc says unity8 has changed since the crash
<tsdgeos> and in the phone i get *** Error: Invalid problem report
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, you won't be able to do it from desktop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, ignore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not like we'd get more symbols anyway :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's see if it repeats
<tsdgeos> oka
<Saviq> sil2100, got a minute?
<sil2100> Saviq: what's up?
<Saviq> sil2100, so, the situation is: we're moving the secret agents for wifi passwords from unity8 to indicator-network
<Saviq> sil2100, so we need to upgrade both at the same time
<Saviq> sil2100, or none
<Saviq> sil2100, I've added Breaks: indicator-network (<< 0.5.1) to unity8, so they will not get installed together
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-network-agents/+merge/189063
<Saviq> sil2100, and Requires: unity8 (>> 7.82) to indicator-network, 'cause the password entry now goes through unity8's snap decisions
<Saviq> sil2100, sounds sane?
<Saviq> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/secret-agent/+merge/182898
<Saviq> sil2100, make that (>= 7.82)
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think you need to wrap in parens ↑ in debian/control, sil2100, that right?
<dednick> Saviq: can confirm the indicator connection working.
<dednick> Saviq: although it could probably use a "show password" field.
<Saviq> dednick, right, it's not there in the spec
<dednick> i c
<Saviq> dednick, I did raise that with Mirco yesterday
<davmor2> Guys Music scope.  if you do a search that results in one artist if you try clicking on it if move around the wheel but doesn't play, however if you turn the wheel to it when all are on display it plays when you click it
<Saviq> dednick, but well, it's not in the spec, so...
<Saviq> dednick, we'll be able to fix when the time comes
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i might just raise that with design today while i'm in the office
<Saviq> dednick, sure
<dednick> Saviq: functionally it's working though, so +1 on getting it in.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, you're it - you'll help me get this in, provided we get sil2100's ACK on packaging / dependencies
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, that sounds sane and looks ok - but you need the parents in the version in the indicator-network as you mentioned
<Saviq> sil2100, cool!
<Saviq> dednick, ok, you can start reviewing:
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/bump-to-0.1.1/+merge/189059
<sil2100> Saviq: please add that in the Landing Asks and noting that both are required to be released at the same time
<Saviq> sil2100, already there
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-network-agents/+merge/189063 and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-to-7.82
<Saviq> (prerequisite)
<Saviq> sil2100, and well, in theory the deps should handle us releasing only one or the other ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea why https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1198282 appears in https://launchpad.net/~aacid/+upcomingwork if it's marked as dupe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1200374 in Unity 8 "duplicate for #1198282 Categories in Dash should only animate their height if visible" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probab;y 'cause it's stupid
<tsdgeos> makes sense :D
<tsdgeos> can you unassign me? i don't seem to be able to
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't...
<tsdgeos> ok, let's just hope it goes away
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, I noticed yesterday...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, expand dash plugins, swipe to top, swipe back down
<Saviq> tsdgeos, HUGE pause :(
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, you need some apps running
<tsdgeos> HUGE pause on the scrolling?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> like 4 apps running, so that the category gets scrapped
<tsdgeos> well that's where the "delegate range" thing comes in, no?
<Saviq> something's *not* async
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right!
<Saviq> forgot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not about asyncness
<tsdgeos> well it is
<tsdgeos> but not everything can be async :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, let's see how your stuff helps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least you have a way to test now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH I expect UShape to be breaking the asyncness
<tsdgeos> e.g. everything in there is using the ubuntu shape and once i calculated that it took a good chunk of ms just to run
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> s/expect/suspect/
<tsdgeos> i once killed the UShape and everything was so much more better
<Saviq> more better!
<Saviq> much more better!
<Saviq> that's like REALLY GOOD lD
<dednick> Saviq: why are there so many package req for unity-notifications? qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin | unity-notifications-impl ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, I just had a proper espresso on empty stomach...
<Saviq> dednick, soo
<Saviq> dednick, unity-notifications-impl == *an* implementation of unity-notifications interface
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> mhr3_, so how can I see if it's disabled or not?
<Saviq> dednick, unity-notifications-impl-2 == *an* implementation of unity-notifications interface at version 2 of that interface
<Saviq> Cimi, metadata['scope-disabled'] for now
<mhr3_> Saviq, no plans for annotated icon at this point, right?
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure plans
<mhr3_> so yea.. metadata ^
<Saviq> mhr3_, not for 13.10
<Saviq> dednick, qtdeclarativet5-unity-notifications-plugin - *the default* implementation of unity-notifications interface
<Saviq> dednick, we need that last one 'cause we need at least one non-virtual dependency
<mhr3_> Cimi, iirc it will be defined only for results that actually are disabled
<Saviq> dednick, so what this all means: unity8 depends on an implementation of unity-notifications interface at version 2, of which the default is qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin
<Saviq> dednick, sounds ~sane?
<Saviq> dednick, the idea is that we can swap out the implementation, provided it implements the same interface
<dednick> I thought the whole point of virtual was that you didnt require the concrete.
<didrocks> Saviq: just ensure it's listed on the landing entry (both project) and mention we need both with what to test
<Saviq> dednick, you need it if you want that dep to actually be pulled
<didrocks> Saviq: then, we'll take care of that
<dednick> Saviq: but it's taken care of in seed isnt it?
<dednick> oh, right, for apt
<Saviq> dednick, not if you apt
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, done
<Saviq> dednick, but that's the thing - if the seed provides a different implementation of said interface, apt won't get the default one
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks!
<dednick> Saviq: yup. ok, well the version bumps are fine and I've tested the drop agent, so I'm approving all. Ok to do now?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, we'll need to wait for indicator-network review from the api guys then before releasing
<Saviq> dednick, but we can merge all those, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, ah right, and let me know when you approve unity-notifications, I need to trick jenkins there
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<dednick> Saviq: if i approve something with a prerequisite, it wont merge before it's parent will it?
<Saviq> dednick, nipe
<Saviq> nope, even
<dednick> Saviq: ok, all done
<Saviq> dednick, 'fraid we need to wait for fginther for unity-notifications, will un-approve
<fginther> Saviq, yo
<Saviq> fginther, yo!
<Saviq> fginther, we need to land unity-notifications without unity8 tests (chicken'n'egg)
<Saviq> fginther, I tried removing the test suite, but then it complains no mediumtests were run
<fginther> Saviq, let me take a look
<Saviq> fginther, would it be possible that mediumtests only run when there are test suites?
<Saviq> fginther, here's the merge https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/bump-to-0.1.1/+merge/189059
<Saviq> fginther, unity8 doesn't yet "know" about the new unity-notifications-impl-2
<Saviq> fginther, and requires unity-notifications-impl-1
<Saviq> fginther, so we need *something* to land first :)
<Saviq> fginther, and sorry to be throwing that on you without a morning coffee :)
<fginther> Saviq, first cup is already gone
<Saviq> fginther, oh good!
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey
<Saviq> Cimi, standup?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1234178 which might interest you (basically blank screenshot issues caused by an intel driver bug), just as fyi since I saw you were trying to figure if it's a compiz issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234178 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Capturing screen only returns black when resumed before" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Saviq> Cimi, notes!
<fginther> Saviq, the job updates are in progress, as soon as the current -ci and -autolanding jobs finish, those will be updated to remove the unity8 AP testing
<Saviq> fginther, you can cancel those - they'll both fail
<fginther> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> fginther, for next time, could it be that we'd have unity8 there by default, but if we rebuild without a test suite, it will just omit mediumtests?
<Saviq> fginther, 'cause we'll have that every time we bump the API version there
<Saviq> fginther, but it's good to have unity8 tests there, to make sure they don't break
<fginther> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1234724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234724 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "Allow graceful way to omit or pass mediumtests if no test_suite is specified" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Saviq> fginther, yup!
<om26er> mhr3_, who is the PoC for the video scope in the Dash ?
<mhr3_> om26er, let's say i am
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here's one you could take over from Mirco https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1233411
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233411 in Unity 8 "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Critical,Triaged]
<om26er> mhr3_, webm videos are not showing up in Dash
<mhr3_> om26er, gstreamer issue then
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and there are two more assigned to you in https://launchpad.net/unity8/+milestone/ubuntu-13.09
<om26er> mhr3_, I have a .webm file in ~/Videos but its not showing up there. It does play with mediaplayer directly
<mhr3_> om26er, open a bug, attach mediascanner log
<om26er> mhr3_, bug for unity8 ?
<om26er> and where to get mediascanner log
<mhr3_> om26er, for mediascanner
<mhr3_> om26er, ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner.log
<nic-doffay> Saviq, those have been done.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, will take a look at that one though ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if something's been done, why is it not marked so?
<mhr3_> om26er, and perhaps also zip ~/.cache/mediascanner
<mhr3_> om26er, and attach
<Saviq> dednick, something pretty high up there in terms of priority for you  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234736 in Unity 8 "indicators_client tests need to run under a unity8 session" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> dednick, if you say "there's virtually no valid test left in indicators_client now", let's just disable them for now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've marked fix committed for the one.
<nic-doffay> The other still needs a review last I checked.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224552 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1150151
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224552 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Category expansion transition has varaible speeds" [High,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1150151 in Unity 8 "[SIDESTAGE] GU threshold for enabling sidestage should exclude 7" tablets" [Medium,Triaged]
<dednick> Saviq: i woudld say to disable. They are pretty much useless at the moment.
<Saviq> dednick, can you make it so, please?
<dednick> Saviq: ok#
<Saviq> tedg, damn, too fast, man!
<tedg> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> tedg, the network indicator review ;)
 * Saviq crunches fix-genericpreview
<tedg> Heh
<om26er> mhr3_, how do you force the media scanner rescan. for me it seems it only shows the videos that I pasted the first time after flashing the device. Adding/removing more videos have no effect in the videos scope even after a reboot
<tedg> Saviq, It was bad, pete-woods was making me talk about HUD if I didn't review it.
<Saviq> rotfl
<pete-woods> :D
<mhr3_> om26er, it should rescan on each boot
<mhr3_> om26er, you can try `restart mediascanner-service`
<Saviq> om26er, mhr3_ it should even rescan on added - but then you need to search for something to force the dash to refresh
<Saviq> until we land scope-isactive, that is...
<mhr3_> om26er, nope, no -service
<om26er> mhr3_, yeah, that didn't help
<mhr3_> om26er, anything interesting in the log?
<kgunn> Saviq: moreover to that error on the AP tests...i think they kill the real shell, then try to launch the fake one..and that may be where the failure is
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, thanks for pointing that out.
<mhr3_> Saviq, it installs monitors, so additions should be fine
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, that's what I meant
<Saviq> kgunn, that should work
<om26er> mhr3_, attached to bug 1234726
<ubot5> bug 1234726 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "webm videos don't show up in Dash" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234726
<Saviq> kgunn, the only problems there I know of - unblanking and stale socket (what thomi mentioned)
<om26er> Just now
<Saviq> kgunn, but those errors are different
<Saviq> kgunn, I *think* I remember having the fb one when there was an app running and holding the device somehow
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm gonna try to get alf or someone to look at it...
<mhr3_> om26er, btw do you have anything besides webm videos?
<om26er> mhr3_, I have many formats here.
<om26er> a long list actually
<mhr3_> om26er, fwiw your index is empty
<om26er> mhr3_, that's the problem then. I have 7 videos in the ~/Videos dir on my phone
<om26er> none of them show up in the Dash
<om26er> I just rebooted and even tried to search in the dash
<Saviq> mhr3_, btw, if you say fix-genericpreview looks great, did you see switching-previews?
<mhr3_> Saviq, :) i did, but it must look even better with fix-genericpreview ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, tru dat!
 * Saviq needs to reboot... stupid btrfs
<Saviq> biab
<mhr3_> Saviq, is there some problem with reading VariantMap in qml?
<mhr3_> getting just undefined
<mhr3_> Saviq, got
<mhr3_> QVariant(QVariantHash, QHash(("scope-id", QVariant(QString, "applications-scopes.scope") ) ( "content" ,  QVariant(QVariantHash, QHash(("scope_disabled", QVariant(uint, 1) ) )  ) ) )  )
<mhr3_> neither metadata["scope-id"], not ["content"] work
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'm not sure qvarianthash gets automagically translated to qml
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, what does then?
<tsdgeos> a QVariantMap
<tsdgeos> tbh without a deeper look
<tsdgeos> i've no clue of why one would get translated and the other not
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, how expensive is it to turn the hash into a map?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it's pretty much creating a copy of the whole thing, right?
<tsdgeos> mostly yeah
<tsdgeos> where the qvarianthash come from?
<mhr3_> gvariant -> qvariant
<mhr3_> so from dee-qt actually
<mhr3_> pstolowski, any reason why we're creating a QHash and not a QMap for a{sv}?
<pstolowski> mhr3_: yeah, that hit me too in dee-qt; it's been there for quite a long time already. I would have change that for onlinemusic scope, but it can break other client code afaict
<mhr3_> well... oh one hand it's good, cause metadata should be a black box for the shell and it shouldn't touch it ever :)
<mhr3_> on the other we need it now
<pstolowski> mhr3_: and that's why I do a stupid qvariantmap <-> qvarianthash conversions forth and back in onlinemusicscope...
<pstolowski> mhr3_: and the reason it could break existing code if changed is if anyone does value.toHash(), it will return empty hash if there's a qvariantmap inside
<mhr3_> pstolowski, do we know who might be doing that?
<mhr3_> there's not too many dee-qt users
<mhr3_> although... i was surprised when doing the transaction stuff in dee-qt, scopes are definitely not the only ones
<pstolowski> mhr3_: I've no idea, but I can imagine with phone stuff, there might be quite some clients
<mhr3_> so... since metadata doesn't work in qml, and it shouldn't expose everything... and we don't have annotatedicon, i'd go for providing just the scope_disabled in the metadata (and create a VariantMap with just that)
<mhr3_> Saviq, objections^?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, maybe you as well^?
<pstolowski> mhr3_: perhaps it would be a good idea to open a bug for dee-qt, and fix it in new cycle
<pstolowski> and see what breaks ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: mind joining a meeting...check your calendar....as a greyback stand in
<kgunn> sorry it was last minute
<mhr3_> kgunn, leave him alone, i want him :P
<mhr3_> although he's ignoring me anyway
<kgunn> mhr3_: oh to be so popular
<mhr3_> i think he's hiding under the table from all the paparazzis
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: well the question is what a a{sv} is supposed to be
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, well theoretically with hash you're losing order of the container, right?
<tsdgeos> yep
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so it should be map
<tsdgeos> well with map you're losing it too
<mhr3_> then again, everyone uses it as a dict
<mhr3_> oh?
<tsdgeos> it gets sorted with the key
<mhr3_> i thought map would keep the insert order
<tsdgeos> i.e. it sorts itself
<mhr3_> so it's not like std::map
<tsdgeos> it is like std::map
<tsdgeos> std::map also sorts
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mhr3_ : "When iterating over a QHash, the items are arbitrarily ordered. With QMap, the items are always sorted by key." (qt docs)
<tsdgeos> exactly
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> the dbus spec says
<tsdgeos> { -> "Entry in a dict or map"
<mhr3_> well then it doesn't really matter
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3_> anyway, i don't feel like changing dee-qt now
<mhr3_> so back to my workaround for unity8
<fginther> Saviq, ping
<fginther> Saviq, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/752/console (unity8 test) is failing because the new unity-notifications is not in the archive yet
<Saviq> fginther, isn't unity-notifications in the same stack? shouldn't it use the local archive? mbs?
<Saviq> kgunn, sorry, just managed to kill my system - and reinstalled it
<Saviq> kgunn, still going?
<kgunn> Saviq: awesome! nope we just ended
<kgunn> Saviq: are you having one of those days ?
<fginther> Saviq, ugh that's right. looks like a bug in the job.
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: yeah i mean if it has 2 contents
<tsdgeos> should be that hard
<Saviq> kgunn, kind of
<mterry> mzanetti, you still looking at that 40% bug?
<mterry> I was busy yesterday, but started looking at reproducing it again this morning
<mterry> mzanetti, using the cargo-culting formula of reboot+photo+gallery+wait, I'm able to get it 2/12 times
<mterry> (I figured percent numbers would be good for testing any potential fixes, so we know when we have confidence it is fixed)
<mterry> mzanetti, intriguingly, I also note that once you hit it, you keep hitting it
<mterry> (in the same session)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, sorry didn't get that
<mhr3_> "2 contents"?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i mean converting from QVariantHash to QVariantMAp
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be that expensive if it only has two items inside
 * mterry has to grab lunch now, will be back
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, but the second item is another varianthash
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, and i just realized that we can't simply convert it, cause then activation breaks (cause it expects the original hashes)
<tsdgeos> ouch
<mzanetti> mterry: yep... pretty much the same as I've seen. but 2/12 times is kinda low...
<mterry> mzanetti, after hitting it initially, I also noticed that manually pressing power will still make it happen (in the same session).  I assume that's true for first-bug-hit too, so maybe that's a faster way to test
<mterry> mzanetti, how often are you seeing it?
<mzanetti> mterry: well, I always have it after waiting a couple of hours. but I never got it straigt away after rebooting
<mterry> mzanetti, oh interesting.   Both mine were straight away
<mterry> mzanetti, so you have times where greeter will show without bug, but a while later, the greeter will evince the bug?
<mzanetti> mterry: always after using it... but not real pattern
<mzanetti> mterry: it's not that it starts on its own when the device is sleeping
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm.  Well, I have to run for food, will keep testing after
<mterry> mzanetti, right, ok
<paulliu> mzanetti: Just add a small comment. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-genericpreview/+merge/188355
<paulliu> Saviq, mzanetti: I think it already looks good? Will that be merged today?
<Saviq> paulliu, needs a review which I didn't manage to do today
<Saviq> paulliu, but yeah, soon
 * Saviq failed at dogfooding today... no incoming call sound *or* missed call notifcation - just a blue icon :(
<Saviq> larsu, ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, you got a blue icon! I don't get that one either
<mzanetti> sometimes people tell me that they called me and I don't see anything at all on the phone
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. thanks.
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, blue icon is good... nothing in the messaging menu is not... nor is no incoming call signal :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I *think* I messed mine up with the settings app
<Saviq> seb128, possible ↑?
<Saviq> fginther, you'll let me know when we can approve again?
<fginther> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, you couldn't access model.metadata values through []?
<Saviq> mhr3_, Cimi that should work fine....
<Cimi> Saviq, it didn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, tried model.metadata['scope_disabled']
<Cimi> Saviq, with " and ' even :D
<mhr3_> he just started to read the log, let him continue :)
<Saviq> Cimi, it was probably just missing a .toMap() for RoleMetadata
<Cimi> Saviq, with content before ['content']['scope_disabled']
<seb128> Saviq, larsu is off, national holiday
<Cimi> mhr3_, hah ok
<Saviq> seb128, right
<seb128> Saviq, gema reported similar bugs with segfaults of the indicator-messages-service
<seb128> does it segfault for you?
<Saviq> seb128, checking
<dednick> Saviq: i can't seem to run the autopilot tests with 'make autopilot' anymore. make[2]: *** No rule to make target `CMakeFiles/install.dir/all', needed by `CMakeFiles/autopilot-indicators_client.dir/all'. Stop.
<dednick> the targets have a install dependency, but it seems to screw with it.
<Saviq> dednick, make install first
<dednick> Saviq: i did
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, then we've broken something
<Saviq> seb128, no crash in /var/crash, it seems running still
<seb128> Saviq, just for the record
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234673
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234673 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages crashes and entry call is missed for the user" [High,New]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1234680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234680 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages blue even though there are no messages" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Saviq, did that start today?
<Saviq> seb128, I doubt it, mzanetti reported it happen to him some times
<Saviq> seb128, but anyway - my question to you was more about the incoming call sound
<Saviq> seb128, I can select the sound in settings app and can hear it, but when a call comes - silent
<seb128> Saviq, what image do you run?
<seb128> Saviq, ringtone was buggy, it got fixed in 78 today
<Saviq> seb128, k, upgrading to 79 then
<seb128> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch/5.1.1+git20130920+5b12abb862-0ubuntu3
<seb128> Saviq, is the fix
<seb128> Saviq, make sure you have that version, I'm not sure in what image it landed
<Saviq> seb128, k thanks
<Saviq> "Install & Restart" BOOM
<Saviq> could use a confirmation :)
 * om26er wonders if holding unity8 from daily release is a good idea. we are getting less testing
<dednick> Saviq: worked when I sudo make install
<Saviq> dednick, huh? installed to / or ./builddir/install?
<dednick> ./builddir
<dednick> ./builddir/install
<Saviq> dednick, maybe you did that before and install as user failed?
<Saviq> dednick, sudo rm -R builddir/install and try again?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. thats weird. worked when i cleaned builddir. might have tried make autopilot before make install, then no longer works
<dednick> Saviq: oh.. i removed the dep :)
<dednick> try again
<mhr3_> Saviq, could you look at the conflicted test in lp:~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive if you have a sec?
<Saviq> mhr3_, I will... as soon as...
<mhr3_> nw
<dednick> Saviq: shoul i remove the indicator_client tests, or just remove it from autopilot target?
<Saviq> dednick, remove them altogether, when we get back to them, we'll bring parts of them back - but they need a rework
<dednick> ok
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i cant get make autopilot to work at all when the install dep is there.
<Saviq> dednick, you mean the package?!
<Saviq> dednick, ah, the install dep for autopilot?
<dednick> Saviq: the install dep for the autopilot-X targets in cmake macro
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<Saviq> dednick, worked fine here..
<dednick> Saviq: from a clean build?
<Saviq> dednick, trying a clean build now, maybe indeed something was installed before
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicators-client-autopilot/+merge/189134
<Saviq> dednick, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, yup, works just fine here
<dednick> thats weird
<dednick> working from office = leave on time + get home an hour later... sigh. it's a hard life
<om26er> Saviq, unity8 under Mir is pretty laggy, is that something being investigated or should I keep the hopes down. A few weeks ago it was pretty fast and responsive under Mir
<Saviq> om26er, galaxy?
<om26er> Saviq, Nexus 4
<Saviq> om26er, that should be perfectly smooth
<Saviq> om26er, top?
<om26er> Saviq, except its really not :/
<om26er> Saviq, top looks reasonable its not eating alot of cpu
<mhr3_> Saviq, btw objections to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188689/ ?
<Saviq> om26er, any particular place it's laggy or just a general feeling?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes
<mhr3_> it's pretty awful, but i'm afraid we have to do it
<Saviq> mhr3_, let's just fix the metadata
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, its slow in general. i.e. app opening animation, navigation in dash as a whole
<Saviq> om26er, tried restarting unity8?
<mhr3_> Saviq, there are dee-qt users that already expect the variants to be hashes
<mhr3_> Saviq, we'd break them
<Saviq> mhr3_, or we just request a map instead
<Saviq> mhr3_, leave the default behavior as is
<om26er> Saviq, a number of times. did a lot of reboots.
<mhr3_> Saviq, converting hash to map means copying everything
<Saviq> om26er, then something's wrong on your device, I'm not seeing it here
<mhr3_> Saviq, and if we change the metadata to be map it'll break activation and previews cause those expect hashes
<om26er> it couldn't be. I flash daily and over the last week I know for certain things are slow.
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's not like we don't own those ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, and copying some strings about is still better than what we have above
<Saviq> mhr3_, and if other places use the hashes, why can't we here? the other are cpp-only?
<mhr3_> Saviq, we're already talking about converting it back and forth
<mhr3_> sucks
<Saviq> mhr3_, why back'n'forth?
<mhr3_> Saviq, hash to map when reading, map to hash when activating
<Saviq> mhr3_, not necessarily, we don't create the result for activation in QML do we?
<mhr3_> Saviq, if you want a real fix, fix qt to be able to read hashes :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure, that's another thing
<mhr3_> Saviq, but ultimately, imo the models should have rendererHints
<mhr3_> and that should contain all renderer-specific properties
<mhr3_> the ones you found and noted in the big renderer table, that aren't common for all
<mhr3_> how does that sound ^?
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure, as long as they're a map ;P
<mhr3_> sure :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, but you fix qt in 14.04 cycle
<mhr3_> to do hashes too
<Saviq> mhr3_, TBH I imagine there's a reason why they're not exposed to QML, and we'd be taught it when we tried...
<Saviq> mhr3_, what are the consumers of dee-qt assuming hashes, btw? and is there a reason for using hashes and not maps?
<Saviq> mhr3_, also, why are they double-wrapped in there?
<Saviq> mhr3_, and why couldn't we pass a hint to DeeListModel::data() to get us a map and not a hash - without copying it?
<Saviq> we could even template it! ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, the thing is, it doesn't matter for dbus, but apparently converting from hash to map in qt isn't exactly cheap
<mhr3_> Saviq, and pls stop that c++ non-sense :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure, but we don't need to convert, if we create a map straight away
<Saviq> mhr3_, and sure, converting it back into hash for activation would be stupid, but would we actually do it?
<mhr3_> Saviq, right, i'm just saying the original implementation did hashes, and now consumers do .toHash() on the returned variants
<Saviq> mhr3_, I agree, and that should remain
<Saviq> mhr3_, but there's no reason why we couldn't *add* a way to talk maps
<Saviq> mhr3_, where the default would still be hash
<mhr3_> Saviq, right now it wouldn't, the qvariant -> gvariant conversion doesn't do maps
<mhr3_> cause nothing produced them, right? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, and why couldn't we add *that*? ;)
<mhr3_> we could
<Saviq> mhr3_, but again, would we really need that?
<Saviq> mhr3_, is activation happening on QML side at all? are we actually passing the whole QHash back?
<mhr3_> Saviq, well you want it changed to QMap so we'd have to
<mhr3_> but otherwise yea, hashes are just passed through qml and it works fine
<Saviq> yeah, you just can't access them, really - which I agree is stupid
<mhr3_> yep
<Saviq> mhr3_, I think there's one important thing though
<Saviq> mhr3_, QVariantMap gets *converted* to a JSArray
<Saviq> mhr3_, and back
<mhr3_> ouch
<Saviq> mhr3_, when you pass it QML <-> C++
<mhr3_> so i guess we shouldn't do it too much :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, so there's no way to know that something is supposed to be a QVariantHash and not QVariantMap
<Saviq> mhr3_, well, QVariants are generally copied back and forth anyway
<Saviq> it's not like we're passing pointers to them... well, we try to pass refs, so that's good
<Saviq> but I'm sure we're copying them here and there
<mhr3_> i kinda hoped they're refcounted
<Saviq> mhr3_, that may be - /me doesn't know enough about the internals there
<mhr3_> Saviq, but anyway, for now - adding rendererHints to the model, keeping it as untyped variant in most cases, populating with scope-disabled for dash-plugins (and using VariantMap), k?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you mean to CategoryResults?
<mhr3_> yes
<Saviq> mhr3_, and what would you put there? just a pre-set list of valid hints? or the whole of metadata? or metadata['contents']?
<Saviq> mhr3_, good thing about Q...Models is that if you don't access the role, data() won't get called for it
<mhr3_> Saviq, pre-set list
<mhr3_> Saviq, yep, that's nice
<Saviq> mhr3_, so you're fine with (hopefully shallow-copying) that?
<Saviq> mhr3_, copying QStrings should be fine - those are refcounted for sure
<mhr3_> Saviq, well, it'll look only for scope-disabled right now, so just a simple lookup in a hash... super fast
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, +1
<mhr3_> coolio
<Saviq> mhr3_, still a hack, but a better one
<mhr3_> better hacks... should be my middle name :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, adding it to https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint/+merge/188848
<mhr3_> since ap doesn't like you :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, lol
<Saviq> good timing
<Saviq> mhr3_, and well, that lookup we'd have to do regardless, if we had support for QHash in QML ;)
<mhr3_> indeed
<mhr3_> Saviq, shall i map the key name to a qt-ish "scopeDisabled"?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, just pass as is in the map
<mhr3_> k
<Saviq> mhr3_, we'll still access it with rendererHints['scope-disabled'], correct?
<mhr3_> yea
<mhr3_> well... underscore
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, camelCase in strings isn't really Qt-ish at all ;)
<mhr3_> it's kind of a prop name
<Saviq> but not really :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3_, o.
<Saviq> o/
<mhr3_> and you get to explain to thostr_ why the apps scope isn't done yet :P
 * mhr3_ hides
<Saviq> mhr3_, right... and when we need to add something to this list - it's you that'll go and make it more generic than that ;P
<Saviq> mhr3_, you could've gone with some QStringList for it at least ;P
<mhr3_> Saviq, you mean i prepare a patch with another if? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, that
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's not like we're changing everything scope-related right?
<mhr3_> oh wait
<Saviq> mhr3_, :D
 * Saviq needs to make a unity-scopes API ASAP
<Saviq> then you can swap things out under me however you like
<Saviq> fginther, sorry to be breathing down your neck.... but any update?
<fginther> Saviq, nothing yet, I'm working on it right now
<Saviq> fginther, ok, won't be bothering you again...
<thostr_> so, mhr3, the apps scope is done by now? :)
<mterry> mzanetti, I have success with disabling the infographic
<mterry> mzanetti, no reproductions in 10 runs
<mzanetti> mterry: mhm...
<mterry> mzanetti, I wish I could see what was happening...  I wonder if the infographic is out of control animating
<mterry> I guess I'll add output comments
<mzanetti> mterry: I have put prints in every animation and timer I could find and none printed anything when it happened
<mterry> mzanetti, :(
<mzanetti> mterry: but there's still lots of stuff open I guess... some sort of binding loop for example
<mzanetti> mterry: but if its really the infographics and only happens after e.g. taking a picture, it must be those bubbles
<mzanetti> because only that changes when taking a picture for example
<mterry> fair
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... would be intersting to see if it stops when switching to another info source
<mterry> mzanetti, next time I reproduce it, I'll try that
<mterry> oh wait, it still is reproducing
<mterry> uh...  what's another source besides telephony?
<mterry> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> mterry: otp... one sec
<mzanetti> mterry: I've seen pictures, phone calls (incoming/outgoing are different) and sms
<mterry> mzanetti, nope...  I received a call, and regardless of which is up, they both use up CPU
<kgunn> Saviq: sorry...my brain is slow...so, i'm pestering dandrader, but earlier you mentioned about the killing unity8 to load
<kgunn> the fake one kind of made sense....do we already know what needs to be changed ?
<kgunn> Saviq: hoping to save dandrader some debug if possible
<Saviq> kgunn, nothing, in theory - everything should behave as usual
<Saviq> kgunn, with the addition of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicators-client-autopilot/+merge/189134
<Saviq> kgunn, that were outdated and half-disabled and we just decided to get rid of them and rework from scratch
<Saviq> kgunn, if testing unity8 - you need to stop unity8 - if testing anything else - you need to start unity8 - that's about it, no brainer
<kgunn> Saviq: ok, so its worth it for dandrader to dig into why the fake unity8 doesn't launch after the real one is murdered
<Saviq> kgunn, I'd say there's one potential reason: is it started with correct QT_QPA_PLUGIN?
<Saviq> kgunn, so - is it using ubuntumirserver?
<dandrader> kgunn, I'm still debugging  the steps from https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233944. Now investigating why a tap (made with the fake device) doesn't seem to have any effect
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233944 in Mir "Unity8/Mir is unable to open autopilot uinput devices" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dandrader> taking from where I stopped before we had that bug fix
<dandrader> kgunn, that message "[WW, android-input] [InputReader]  Touch device 'autopilot-finger' did not report support for X or Y axis!  The device will be inoperable."
<kgunn> Saviq: i think that's what thomi's UPA plugin was meant to solve (along with hardcoded geom)...it was specific to mir
<dandrader> kgunn, so after that InputReader discards all events coming from that device
<dandrader> kgunn, and no wonder a tap from autopilot doesnt do anything
<kgunn> dandrader: so you're trying to run autopilot for ubuntu toolkit ??
<dandrader> yes
<dandrader> kgunn, ^
<kgunn> dandrader: did you unlock the screen mannually, e.g. make sure you're showing dash not greeter
<dandrader> kgunn, I unlocked it manually
<dandrader> kgunn, so the fake input device autopilot creates has to be properly  configured otherwise android-input won't take it seriously :)
<Saviq> kgunn, specific to mir is one thing, specific to running a mir *server* is another
<dandrader> kgunn, now I gotta find if the bug is in uinput or in the way autopilot uses it
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah...wondered about that...like, would seem wherever in the AP stack the call to kill /restart unity8 is...there should also be ref to mir server
<kgunn> dandrader: cool
<kgunn> dandrader: wondering...how did plars run notepad and friends ok....hmmmm
<dandrader> gonna ask him
<Cimi> Saviq, saw your branch
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I'm simplifying the thing slightly
<Cimi> Saviq, I left the image inside the item in case was needed later to align labels and description
<Saviq> Cimi, you can align without that
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm taking the Label out of the Item as well
<Cimi> ok..
<Cimi> Saviq, you can simplify maybe tileStyle then
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, Label out of Item as well there
<Saviq> Cimi, just two Shapes and a Label
<Saviq> Cimi, and in case of FlatTileStyle - Image, Shape and a Label
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> Cimi, pushed - you can have a look if you want
<Cimi> looking
<Cimi> Saviq, do you think it's possible to set properties of delegates from outside?
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted in the beginning of creating an alias in GenericFilterGrid pointing at style of its delegate
<Cimi> like property alias delegateStyle: delegate.style
<Cimi> or tile.style
<Saviq> Cimi, nah, that's not gonna work
<Cimi> both don't work
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause delegate is a component
<Saviq> Cimi, not an object
<Cimi> ah I see
<Cimi> would have saved the duplicated code
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, there's still some cleanup possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, still there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you know who to talk to about some pendrives you're supposed to give out next week?
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback
<karni> mzanetti: The ones with Ubuntu preinstalled on a VM, I've read somewhere. I thought it's a great idea for the Deview workshop around 15th Oct
<Saviq> karni, ↑↑
<karni> Saviq: mzanetti: Thank you, guys!!
<Saviq> karni, cheers\
<fginther> Saviq, I have the changes made to pull from the local archive.
<Saviq> fginther, wow, that took you longer than expected... the otto job never supported it yet?
<fginther> Saviq, no, it was an oversight
<Saviq> fginther, so we can approve?
<fginther> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> fginther, \o/ thank you
<fginther> Saviq, you're welcome, sorry for the blocker
<karni> mzanetti: Do you know if your presentation will be streamed? I'd love to see it!
<mzanetti> karni: no idea
<karni> ack
<karni> mzanetti: last question. can you tell me what sort of app will you guys show off during the live demo? I guess it'll be something simple.
<mzanetti> karni: not sure yet tbh
<karni> I see :D
<thomi> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234901 in Unity 8 "Need DBus application manager interface" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know if there's a way to generate some infographic data with the command line?
<karni> mzanetti: we have infographics if you want
<karni> mfisch: pointers for mzanetti re: populating infographics? ↑
<mzanetti> karni: I'd need to increase the counter for taken pictures for example
<mzanetti> doesn't really matter what. just populate some data
<mzanetti> at runtime
<karni> mzanetti: ah. what we have is populate some sensible data, so you get the "flower" effect
<karni> I don't know the details, you'd have to wait for mfisch or cwayne. or ssweeny might know?
<ssweeny> karni, mzanetti libusermetrics-tools has a commandline tool to populate it
<mzanetti> ssweeny, karni: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> ssweeny: what is $DATASOURCE_ID?
<ssweeny> mzanetti, i think that's like "camera-app" or "twitter" or some identifying string
<mzanetti> ssweeny: and the format_string? % desn't seem to work
<mzanetti> oh... %1 it is
<ssweeny> there you go
<mzanetti> ssweeny: can I also change the day somehow?
<ssweeny> mzanetti, i *think* if you call it 30 times you'll get 30 days worth of data
<ssweeny> at least that's how it works if you use the api
<mzanetti> ssweeny: hmm, no it just overwrites the current one
<ssweeny> hm
<ssweeny> it may not be possible with the commandline then
<mzanetti> ah, found it, just add arguments
<ssweeny> oh neat
<karni> mzanetti: If you're still here, and I'm not being a PITA at this hour, can you tell me what is that point about? "3rd Party offering with full Qt/QML support"
<mzanetti> karni: hmm... seems to lack a "developer
<mzanetti> "
<mzanetti> 3rd Party developer offering...
<karni> mzanetti: oh
<karni> mzanetti: so basically, anyone can do what we're doing - that is the essense?
<mzanetti> karni: what do you mean with "what we're doing"=
<mzanetti> ?
<karni> mzanetti: we canonical. "1st party" ;)
<mzanetti> well, probably not...
<mzanetti> but there's full Qt/QML support :)
<karni> mzanetti: ah. gotcha :)
<karni> mzanetti: I've added that missing 'developer' in your presentation
<mzanetti> karni: thanks
<mzanetti> karni: do you use the final version or the drag still?
<karni> mzanetti: Not sure if you saw my message - you might want to remove a couple of "confidential" headers from the presentation
<karni> mzanetti: I'm looking at the fianl
<karni> *final version
<mzanetti> karni: no. didn't look at it at all today (bank holiday here)
<karni> mzanetti: sorry I'm disturbing your holiday.. :)!
<mzanetti> no worries. as long as you fix my presentation ;P
<karni> mzanetti: for my workshop, I've added a little bit about Html5, removed the porting part as I'm not familiar with it (but can probably answer some questions), and will merge two slides (portfolio/ app design). your presentation is really helpful.
<karni> mzanetti: ^ ^
<karni> mzanetti: I'll delete those few "confidential" footers for ya
<mzanetti> heh :D
<mzanetti> karni: yeah, the html5 stuff is not that interesting for the QtDevDays
<mzanetti> we probably could quickly mention it somewhere tho
<karni> mzanetti: I can imagine ;D
<Saviq> fginther, hrmpf https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/770/console ?
<Saviq> fginther, "No test report files were found. Configuration error?"
<fginther> Saviq, 770 was in-flight before the changes were finished. The one you want is 773
<Saviq> fginther, k, thanks
<fginther> Saviq, actually 773 was one I restarted as a second test. 774 was triggered by autolanding of https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint/+merge/188848
<Saviq> fginther, k!
<Saviq> fginther, does this look like it's running http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/774/console ?
<fginther> Saviq, no, that's stuck
<Saviq> fginther, ugh, not our lucky day, is it...
<fginther> Saviq, shouldn't it be depending on unity-notifications-impl-2?
<Saviq> fginther, that didn't land yet
<Saviq> fginther, it's one of the other approved branches
<Saviq> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-to-7.82/+merge/189060
<fginther> Saviq, which MP needs to land first?
<Saviq> fginther, doesn't matter
<Saviq> fginther, only https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-network-agents/+merge/189063 has a prerequisite
<Saviq> fginther, the rest should land just fine in whatever order
<fginther> Saviq, then I'm unclear on what provides unity-notifications-impl-1, it's not in the local archive
<Saviq> fginther, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/revision/175
<fginther> Saviq, qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin provides unity-notifications-impl, unity-notifications-impl-2
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, but the one in saucy provides -impl-1
<Saviq> fginther, so both should work just fine
<Cimi> Saviq, this one should land before https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/expose-renderer-hint
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, it's a prerequisite
<Saviq> fginther, ok that has a prerequisite, too https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-filtergrid-renderers/+merge/189160
<Saviq> fginther, but the other three should land in whatever order
<Cimi> Saviq, didn't really understand this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231937 in Unity 8 "Video & music renderers are not to spec" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> Saviq, mounted means cropped with black frames top&bottom?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<fginther> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189916/
<fginther> Saviq, unity-notifications-impl-1 can't be installed?
<Saviq> fginther, it's virtual
<Saviq> fginther, you can install qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin=0.1.0+13.10.20130905.2-0ubuntu1
<fginther> Saviq, but can apt figure that out?
<Saviq> fginther, I thought it would
<Saviq> fginther, I was told it would
<fginther> Saviq, i'll admit to not knowing myself
<Saviq> fginther, but maybe it doesn't
<Saviq> fginther, it would handle upgrades gracefully, but it might be that when installing a non-newest version, it craps out
<Cimi> Saviq, there's also this one to approve if you're on fire https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel_export-position/+merge/186727 :)
<Saviq> fginther, in which case https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-to-7.82/+merge/189060 would need to land first
<fginther> Saviq, lets try that
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to add an entry to CHANGES
<Cimi> changes?
<Saviq> Cimi, and update the API description
<fginther> Saviq, it's now next in line
<Cimi> Saviq, ok...
<Saviq> Cimi, and add docs, probably
<Saviq> fginther, thanks, and sorry about that - was really under the impression apt would figure it out
<Cimi> Saviq, it's an internal plugin, we don't need docs
<Saviq> Cimi, ah
<Cimi> Saviq, like, a communicator between toolbar and shell
<Cimi> Saviq, as more secret as possible :)
<fginther> Saviq, no worries, I thought it was more likely that there was still an issue with the job
<Cimi> Saviq, so probably don't need CHANGES
<Saviq> Cimi, probably - shouldn't it set the property on construction, too?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's 0 in the communicator
<Cimi> Saviq, default value
<Cimi> c++
<Saviq> Cimi, does dbus know about it?
<Cimi> Saviq, the shell registers the service
<Cimi> Saviq, the communicator in the sdk uses the service
<Saviq> Cimi, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to make the inputfilterarea smaller when the toolbar is shown
<Saviq> that's so bad, btw... this whole thing...
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, better ideas? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, how can the app tell the shell?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we need a private channel of communication between app in focus and shell
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say through Mir, even
<Cimi> Saviq, in general, +1
<Cimi> Saviq, but for the moment...
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, of course
<Cimi> Saviq, we already had that service for the hud to hide the toolbar on opening the hud
<Cimi> Saviq, I added this property since we needed it
<Saviq> Cimi, I know
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, I was there when the decision was made - it was the lesser evil anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, was hoping it'd go away by now ;)
<Saviq> fginther, shall we kill the stuck one?
<fginther> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> fginther, done
<fginther> Saviq, bump-to-7.82 based otto test
<fginther> s/based/passed/
<Saviq> fginther, \o/
<Saviq> halfway there :)
<Saviq> fginther, uh, it's the second time we got that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/1963/console
<Saviq> fginther, I'm worried it's gonna hit us again
<Saviq> fginther, it's installing unity8-autopilot and then decides there's no test results
<Saviq> fginther, weird is that maguro ran fine
<veebers> Saviq: hey query: Do you know what's happening with the indicators_client tests in the unity8 autopilot tree? There are 2 there and the are both skipped (@unittest.skip("Battery indicator has been removed."))
<Saviq> veebers, yeah... https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicators-client-autopilot/+merge/189134
 * veebers looks
<Saviq> veebers, we need to re-do them from scratch
<Saviq> veebers, they never got the needed love, and would make it difficult to run under Mir
<Saviq> veebers, so we decided to scrap them for now
<veebers> Saviq: hah nice. That MR makes my fix a lot easier
<Saviq> veebers, they didn't do anything anymore
<Saviq> veebers, ;)
<veebers> Saviq: I was just going to go in and clean it up (or give it the love as you put it :-) )
<veebers> Saviq: so what's the plan for getting autopilot test coverage for the indicators?
<Saviq> veebers, we need a .desktop file for it and start again
<Saviq> veebers, just treat indicators_client as any app (although the .desktop would have NoDisplay=true)
<Saviq> veebers, so we'd split the tests out into a separate suite
<veebers> Saviq: cool makes sense. Who and when is working on that? (just trying to get my understanding correct :-) )
<Saviq> veebers, you, and whenever you want ;P
<Saviq> veebers, but for real - no plans yet
<veebers> Saviq: oh right, well I presume I should talk to dednick and probably alesage re: the indicators tests then?
<Saviq> veebers, yup
<veebers> Saviq: coolio, thanks for clarifying
<Saviq> veebers, cheers, glad we didn't waste your time
<veebers> Saviq: ^_^
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, -maguro is broken for unity8 tests ;(
<Saviq> or wait, it was -mako before :?
 * Saviq no get it...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-04
<hyperair> meh, unity-music-daemon is screwing banshee over by locking it out of its own database again.
<fginther> Saviq, \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<tsdgeos> or anyone that wants to talk about our bug management policy
<pete-woods> does anyone know what happens to the Greeter process under Mir when the shell has focus? is it suspended or something? (it seems like the infographics client doesn't receive dbus signals any more)
<tsdgeos> did we split the Greeter to a different process already?
<tsdgeos> man i'm behind :D
<pete-woods> we certainly have lightdm running, at least
<tsdgeos> i'd say we did not
<tsdgeos> but let's ask more people
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is the greeter already split?
<pete-woods> I remember mterry had a branch to do it, perhaps it's not already split
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no. afaik that won't happen
<mzanetti> for 1.0
<pete-woods> mzanetti: do you have any speculative reason why the greeter infographics can't receive dbus signals any more under Mir?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: then it should be still processing dbus since it's the shell itself
<mzanetti> pete-woods: nope, no clue
<pete-woods> that's what I''d have thought
<pete-woods> okay, thanks guys
<mzanetti> pete-woods: but since you're here
<mzanetti> pete-woods: we suspenct a CPU hogging bug in the infographics
<mzanetti> pete-woods: it seems to happen when something updates the infographic data.
<mzanetti> pete-woods: but somehow I can't reproduce it with usermetricsinput tools. still it seems to happen when for example an sms comes in, or you take a picture with the camera
<mzanetti> any idea if there is something different between how the usermetricsinput tool updates stuff and how the other sources do?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: pong
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: morning!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you please test the fixed-qt package as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1234603 and report back in the bug if it also works for you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234603 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix rowsInserted not being emmited in some cases in QSortFilterProxyModel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> great
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was about what to do with a bug, talked with mzanetti and he agreed to set it back to incomplete and assign to the reported if i could not repro, so i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, +q
<Saviq> +1
<Cimi> dednick, I'm on your branch
<dednick> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> dednick, finally you'd say :P
<Cimi> dednick, sorry was concentrated in other bugs
<dednick> yeah. about bloody time! ;)
<Cimi> ahah
<dednick> Cimi: WOO!
<dednick> Saviq: I think we need an ask request for landing ubuntu-settings-components ?
<Saviq> dednick, you *think*? ;)
<Saviq> dednick, anything should land at the same time, or is that just a prep?
<dednick> Saviq: well, that's what i was told. i dont know how this landing shizzle goes
<dednick> Saviq: it's a prep.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, if we want a new release, we need to ask
<Saviq> dednick, low risk, then, I assume
<dednick> Saviq: this isnt in the archive yet though
<Saviq> dednick, ah, is it packaged?
<dednick> Saviq: um? it has packaging control.
<dednick> as in dpkg-buildpackage works.
<Cimi> dednick, god next branch is huge xD
<Saviq> dednick, yup, that's it
<dednick> Cimi: yeah :) it's mostly just moving the indicator files across. I was going to upload a diff of each file from unity8->ubuntu-settings-components
<Cimi> dednick, don't worry
<Cimi> dednick, it's qm not c++ :)
<Saviq> dednick, there's no ci / autolanding on it either, yet?
<dednick> Saviq: i think there is.
<Saviq> dednick, ah, of course..
<dednick> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-settings-components-ci/
<Saviq> dednick, so that will be used by unity8 and settings app?
<dednick> Saviq: although i dont think the qmltests tests are run
<dednick> Saviq: yep
<sil2100> dednick: is that a new package?
<dednick> sil2100: yes
<Saviq> dednick, right, the qmltests is a custom job we have for unity8
<sil2100> dednick: do you want it to be daily-releasing?
<dednick> sil2100: yup
<Saviq> sil2100, added to landing asks, anything else we should be doing?
<sil2100> Saviq, dednick: I think all is good now, we'll pick it up on the next meeting then
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<dednick> Cimi: maybe I should make a new branch with just moving the indicator files across so that we can see the changes i made ? Otherwise we may miss some things.
<dednick> Cimi: because that diff doesnt really show anything
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: you're welcome, regardless of which thing ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, getting unity8 + notifications + i-network through :)
<Mirv> Saviq: right, yes :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: yay, your qt patch fixes the issue with reordering :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I'm going to add a comment
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: I noticed some other issue though, not sure if it's related to this or my virtualbox being slow and using software gl -
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: sometimes I see a lot of empty category headers below actual results
<tsdgeos> that should not happen
<Cimi> dednick, laughing at your example text :D
<tsdgeos> don't think it has anything to do with your virualbox setup
<dednick> Cimi: :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i wonder if it may be a similar bug in qsortfilterproxymodel
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i know there are more like the one i fixed, but did not hotfix them since I thought it wasn't needed
<tsdgeos> how easy is for you to repo?
<tsdgeos> repro
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: very easy. and it corrects itself on new search
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> ok, let me see if i can get it here
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: and on related stuff, I just managed to get "search" entry displayed in the middle of the screen, and it stayed there till I clicked 'Search' on the top bar
<tsdgeos> screenshot?
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, tsdgeos, we need to create a ap-suites-under-mir taskforce, can you drop whatever you're working on?
<greyback> *smash*
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i can yes
<mzanetti> mhm...
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sorry :D
<Saviq> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4541/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: :) I'll just report bugs
<Saviq> there's a list of suites - we need to run them under Mir and report any bugs found with the tests / crashes of the apps / unity8
<Saviq> greyback, can you do a scratchpad?
<Cimi> Saviq, released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231951 in Unity 8 "Need a renderer for dash plugins" [High,Fix committed]
<greyback> sure
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<greyback> http://studio.sketchpad.cc/uRlqdixl3G
<Saviq> Cimi, or well, not in saucy yet, is there in -proposed
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure if that counts as "released"
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑
<dednick> Cimi: here is the MP with only moving files from unity8. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-move/+merge/189248
<Cimi> dednick, better
<Cimi> dednick, shall I comment on API?
<Cimi> dednick, I'm seeing (have to look at what it does)
<Cimi> dednick, 'activate' signal
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, can do
<Cimi> I think we were using activated
<Cimi> like pressed, clicked, checked
<Cimi> Saviq, what you think? ^^
<Saviq> Cimi, generally yes, signals are -ed, not -e
<dednick> Cimi: for some items there is a difference between click and activate. sometimes activate means that you have clicked on an icon within the item rather than the item itself, which opens the app rather than expanding the item.
<Cimi> dednick, ok, so please have a look
<Cimi> dednick, since you know the code and what it does
<dednick> dednick: but it depends on the menu obviosuly. i think it only applies to the Message Menus.
<Cimi> dednick, change API if you think
<dednick> Cimi: ok, will do
<Cimi> dednick, and we'll trust you
<Cimi> dednick, you don't have to ping yourself :P
<dednick> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: are we actually supposed to make the image writable and install the auopilot packages?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: iirc they wanted to convert everything to click
<dednick> Cimi: ok, so the changes to the menus for indicators are now at lp:~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicators-changes
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well
<mzanetti> no?
<dednick> Cimi: the old MPs are invalid
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, there's phablet-click-test-setup
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we should probably use that
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos ↑↑
 * tsdgeos got lost
<mzanetti> what's the argument for  --click?
<greyback> Saviq: so don't mark image writeable, use that instead?
<tsdgeos> but then can't dist-upgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno yet
<Saviq> greyback, if possible - yeah, we should not rw the image...
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> it's been two times today that i do
<tsdgeos> reboot
<tsdgeos> and the phone does not come back to life
 * greyback pulls latest devel image
<dednick> Cimi: and the tests are at lp:~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicators-tests
<dednick> Cimi: have fun! :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback, mzanetti so - not all are yet click-converted (e.g. calendar is not), so no way to not-rw the image in that case
<mzanetti> Saviq: how do you know which ones?
<mzanetti> do you check out the package's code?
 * greyback stops pulling lateste devel image
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt
<Saviq> mzanetti, and just look in ~/.local/share/applications
<Saviq> mzanetti, if there's a .desktop file for your app there - it's a click
<mzanetti> mhm... but I don't see them in /opt/click...
<Saviq> mzanetti, they may be not installed there if they're shipped with device, I think
<dednick> Saviq: how can i get the custom qmltest job to run with the ubuntu-settings-components ci?
<Saviq> dednick, you need to ask fginther nicely
<dednick> Saviq: ah :)
<Saviq> dednick, or better yet, come up with a way to run them inside mediumtests
<Saviq> dednick, so we'd need to package them etc.
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i c
<Saviq> dednick, and then unity8 ones are using different mocks all over - and all that's only available in our CMakeLists.txt files...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm actually seeing similar dead-phone - not even adb is working (although TCP/IP seems to)
<mzanetti> dednick: not entirely sure what you're talking about, but jenkins runs ./runtests.sh for qmltests... depending on what you want to achieve you might be able to hook stuff up in there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i used the power button to power cycle it
<tsdgeos> goes back to "charging"
<tsdgeos> and then boots
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: I see that regularly during flashing. need to restart flashing when it happens
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems as if something did not shutdown properly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. i c
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but the deal is dednick needs that for a different project...
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick but yeah - that's a starting point
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick: ah... well, if there is not ./runtests script, it falls back on executing make qmltests iirc
<mzanetti> but I guess just to copy the job for another project requires admin rights in jenkins
<mzanetti> dednick: what's the name?
<dednick> right. i think the runtests just sorts out coverage xml.
<dednick> mzanetti: ubuntu-settings-components
<om26er> Cimi, hey! you changed the Dash plugins renderer but when a scope is tapped we still see Ubuntu Shape there, desired ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, greyback, moving to: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApRxJIi-SaMddEdtdWtMaXNkMzYtN2puZ2YxdU9MekE#gid=0 at lool's request
<Cimi> om26er, yeah
<Cimi> om26er, like, we need a pressed state
<Cimi> om26er, I expect it to change maybe later
<Cimi> om26er, it's not ideal
<om26er> Cimi, ack. looked a little weird to me as well.
<om26er> tsdgeos, hey! Unity8 hangs (using Mir) when I expand the 'More suggestions'
<om26er> tsdgeos, talking about 7.82+13.10.20131004.1-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> om26er: define "hangs"
<tsdgeos> stays there dead forever?
<om26er> tsdgeos, yep and after 20seconds crashes fully.
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<om26er> i.e. nothing visible on screen and need to restart the device for unity8 to appear again
<mzanetti> it probably crashes immediately but it's just busy dumping core traces
<mzanetti> om26er: check out the apport files in /var/crash
<om26er> currently its busy eating the CPU (100%) waiting for it to crash
<om26er> Its simple to reproduce though. Expand a category lets say 'Installed' then contract it
<tsdgeos> i'll try in a few mins
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i should open a bug for the "reboot does not work", but against what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question..
<tsdgeos> or just shout it in #ubuntu-touch and hope someone picks it up :D
<om26er> use 'adb reboot' for now :)
<mzanetti> for me the screen goes off during the test suite and won't wake up any more until I reboot the device
<tsdgeos> shake your device so it does not suspend?
<tsdgeos> seems ot work here
<tsdgeos> om26er: "more suggestions" where? in apps?
<om26er> tsdgeos, yes
<om26er> tsdgeos, I am using mako with Mir
<tsdgeos> as always
<tsdgeos> works here :D
<tsdgeos> :'(
<om26er> tsdgeos, hmm, I am using the latest image from saucy-proposed with latest unity8
<tsdgeos> om26er: though i am not in the version you say
<tsdgeos> i'm in the previous one
<om26er> tsdgeos, probably you need to: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy-proposed then
 * tsdgeos is fed up with so many different channels 
<tsdgeos> devel-proposed != saucy-proposed
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> om26er: anyway i've been called to a different thing, so please find the crash files as mzanetti said and file a bug so we don't forget
<om26er> tsdgeos, cat /etc/media-info ?
<om26er> I get: Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20131003.2)
<tsdgeos> that's not what he said
<tsdgeos> <mzanetti> om26er: check out the apport files in /var/crash
 * mzanetti doesn't understand how any tests can pass at all
<om26er> tsdgeos, yeah, there was nothing there
 * mzanetti probably has the wrong image
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what did you flash?
<tsdgeos> devel-proposed
<om26er> because unity8 is still hanged and using 177% of the cpu :p
<mzanetti> same here
<om26er> then I rebooted
<tsdgeos> i was told we are supposed to use that
<tsdgeos> a week ago
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but there is no input at all. the screen turns off during tests
<tsdgeos> maybe it's not correct anymore :D
<mzanetti> I just don't see how any tests could pass
<mzanetti> weather-app fails 100%
<mzanetti> ofc
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you unlocked the greeter, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... still, the screen darkens while runnign tests
<mzanetti> turns of.
<tsdgeos> shake the device?
<tsdgeos> works for me :D
<mzanetti> and worst of all, I can't turn it on again
<mzanetti> have to reboot
<tsdgeos> want me to try the ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot here?
<mzanetti> yeah
 * tsdgeos tries
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti tsdgeos is your shell slowing down *AS HELL* after running a suite?
<Saviq> top is silent
<tsdgeos> haven't really noticed
<mzanetti> Saviq: after... haha... If I would reach that state I'd be happy
<Saviq> IO is silent
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's running fine (it seems) i don't even need to shake the phone
<tsdgeos> Ran 13 tests in 132.686s
<tsdgeos> FAILED (failures=3)
<mzanetti> that's the same as on SF for me
<mzanetti> but with mir it's just completely broken
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> i'm running mir
<tsdgeos> i just double checked
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and yes, the shell is ultra slow
<mzanetti> do I need to do something special? like giving permissions on input devices or the like?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do you check io?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, iotop
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i did nothing special
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, so you installed it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well, "wa" in top shows who's waiting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm cheating
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you use click or apt?
<mzanetti> apt
<mzanetti> can't find any click packages except for some webapps
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then we have the same setup :S
<mzanetti> I use the Galaxy Nexus tho
<tsdgeos> righ
<tsdgeos> t
<mzanetti> anyone else with a Galaxy Nexus running those ap tests?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: so for that 3 tests that fail in SF the same as in Mir what do we do, file the bugs anyway, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what does http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ say?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah
<mzanetti> says timeout for me :D
<mzanetti> wth is wrong here...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so my faiulres are ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_settings.TestSettings.test_switch_precipitation_scale, ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_settings.TestSettings.test_switch_scale_cancel and ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_settings.TestSettings.test_switch_wind_scale
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: same there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dunno... I didn't keep the SF log... but it was 3 failures too. so I assume yes
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try it, no need to spread wrong info :D
<tsdgeos> there's a bug about this already with a branch scheduled for release
<tsdgeos> next!
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> any clue how do i get dropping-letters-app-autopilot ?
<tsdgeos> seems to be a click package?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, phablet-click-test-setup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I'm not entirely sure what next...
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i can't even find where is phablet-click-test-setup :D
<tsdgeos> ah got it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on your host
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not on device, that is
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> still
<tsdgeos> phablet-click-test-setup --click dropping-letters-app
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to give me the autopilot for it
<tsdgeos> just unity8 and ubuntuuitoolkit
<tsdgeos> :(
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you need more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like the whole .desktop file name
<Saviq> without the extension
<tsdgeos> com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> let's see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or try dropping the parts after _
<Saviq> tsdgeos, something like that should maybe work
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> dropping after _ seems to have worked
<Saviq> mzanetti, got anywhere?
<greyback> Saviq: slow as hell, yes. unity8 now using 33% memory and >20% CPU doing nothing
<mzanetti> I just reflashed and made it writable again... we'll see
<Saviq> greyback, that's different, my CPU was idle
<Saviq> greyback, that's new, isn't it?
<greyback> Saviq: new to me, yes
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1235190 by gema
<ubot5> bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu) "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235190
<greyback> Saviq: can you get dbgsym package for latest unity8 from the ddeb repo?
<Saviq> greyback, not yet
<Saviq> greyback, didn't get published yet
<tsdgeos> sil2100: is the dropping app yours?
<greyback> Saviq: ok. I want to attach to it and see what's going on
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it's aquarius's
<tsdgeos> the autopilot tests don't even start in SF either
<tsdgeos> i wonder if i'm doing something horribly wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you set PYTHONPATH?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> do i need it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PYTHONPATH=~phablet/autopilot autopilot list dropping_letters
<tsdgeos> well i can juts cd in tehre, no?
<tsdgeos> i'll try anyway to see if it does something different
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it list the tests?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tvoss, you're on holidays, go away
<tsdgeos> i mean it does run then
<tsdgeos> just does nothing
<sil2100> tsdgeos: what what? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah that's different, then it probably can't launch the app
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it can
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope, not working for me at all on the Galaxy Nexus
<tsdgeos> but it can't find it
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think psivaa's got the same issue
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191837/
<Saviq> mzanetti, check with him in -ci-eng or somewhere, please?
 * greyback going for lunch, moving to office, bbiab
<tsdgeos> initctl: Unknown instance: com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right - can you look through the log of http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4542/dropping-letters-app-autopilot/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to see if you're doing something different
<tsdgeos> Running command: autopilot-list dropping_letters_app
<tsdgeos> autopilot-list is not a command :-S
<seb128> hey guys
<tsdgeos> Saviq: besides that and assumint autopilot-list is "autopilot list"
<seb128> what is displaying the indicator "titles" for unity8?
<tsdgeos> i can't see the difference :-/
<seb128> is that known that they don't use translations?
<seb128> e.g the tab bar with Battery Sound Messaging Location etc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> seb128, they do now
<seb128> Saviq, "now"? (I'm testing on 80, e.g the current image)
<Saviq> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1223635
<seb128> Saviq, was that fixed today?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223635 in The Sevilerow project "Move Title to Backend" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, released today
<seb128> Saviq, I see, let me upgrade
<Saviq> seb128, I saw translated titles on my desktop, at least - not on the device, though
<seb128> Saviq, the device has no langpacks, I'm playing with that to see how things would like if installed a few
<seb128> Saviq, I've the content of the indicators showing translated, but not the header
<Saviq> seb128, right
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, translated hearders \o/
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: as I don't really seem to be a big use with my maguro device I would run all the test suites on SF in order for you to compare failures (to see if mir-related or testsuite related)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's also good if you help me find how to run the dropping-letters-app-autopilot tests :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, plesae do
<tsdgeos> up to now i've discovered
<Saviq> yeah, or that
<tsdgeos> phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.dropping-letters
<tsdgeos> in the pc
<tsdgeos> then in the device
<tsdgeos> cd autopilot
<tsdgeos> and
<tsdgeos> autopilot run dropping_letters_app
<tsdgeos> that ought to be it
<tsdgeos> but seems autopilot can't find itself on the dbus
<tsdgeos> or something
<tsdgeos> i'm getting
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191920/
<tsdgeos> lunch time, back later!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tell me something if you find something
<mzanetti> is dropping letters actually a core app we ship preinstalled?
<Saviq> mzanetti, shall I take over weather app then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: the weather app is done by tsdgeos already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did the weather app, same errors in SF than in Mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanettik
<tsdgeos> alert, lunch is late today, i'll die of hunger
 * tsdgeos goes back to work
<om26er> bug 1235215
<ubot5> bug 1235215 in Unity 8 "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235215
<om26er> ^ or any app for that matter.
<tsdgeos> does anyone know how to make qmlscene load/launch the autopilot extensions?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: export QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY
<mzanetti> =1
<davmor2> om26er: only if the part of the app under the button is interactive
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: may it be that that is not working?
<davmor2> om26er: I was just looking at that this morning and was gonna try it in a bit at lunch see if the updated version fixed it :)
<davmor2> obviously not
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it works if I manually export it and start qmlscene
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but the app is started to upstart apparently
<tsdgeos> from what i can see the app is launched, we detect correctly the pid it was launched under but can't find a dbus that matches to that pid
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> upstart ignores all that?
<tsdgeos> may be
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... upstart should be fine too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but I think it's also ran in apparmor
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> the environment says it's there
<om26er> davmor2, more are coming ;)
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191994/
<tsdgeos> a bit long
<tsdgeos> but QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 is there
<davmor2> om26er: it's just not a challenge to be honest ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any chance we can look at the jobs that are running this on the servers to see exactly what they do?
<tsdgeos> you won't happen to know where that lives, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: currently searching
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: /userdata/user-data/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.log
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it loads testability
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but there are some dbus errors
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: interesting thing that also HUD won't work as it seems
<tsdgeos> ** (process:7650): WARNING **: Unable to add sources: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied:
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> lunch's now done
<tsdgeos> bbl
<Saviq> greyback, dbgsym for unity8 are up
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<om26er> charles, I connect bluetooth to my car but the track does not play. The car screen says unsupported device but I was playing things with android from the same phone. Thoughts ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any luck with teh dropping letters thing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think i'm going to switch to a new one, not sure it's worth spending so much time stuck here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think autopilot + apparmor is not ready for prime time yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, they do run them somehow, we are probably just missing something ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do they shutdown apparmour?
<tsdgeos> anyway
<tsdgeos> i'm continuin
<tsdgeos> g
<om26er> mhr3_, regarding grooveshark scope. It opens the desktop version of the website which is pretty much not usable on the phone. We need to open the html5 version of the site.
<mhr3_> thostr_1, ^ :)
<thostr_1> mhr3_: didn't we conclude that earlier? :)
<mhr3_> at least i'm not the only one who actually tries things :)
<mhr3_> om26er restored my faith in humanity
<om26er> hah!
<om26er> mhr3_, btw there are a number of video results returning in the scope that open desktop versions of websites like vodo
<om26er> I am not sure if vodo even have a touch version. wouldn't we want to blacklist results from such sites
<mhr3_> it's one of few sites from which you can actually *play* videos
<mterry> dednick, can you fill in your part of the notes?
<mterry> dednick, I just lost connectivity
<dednick> mterry: sure
<mterry> dednick, can you fill in your part of the notes?
<mterry> dednick, I lost my connection
<dednick> mterry: yup
<Cimi> dednick, doesn't look 100% refined
<dednick> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> dednick, visually
<Cimi> dednick, I think we need more gaps sometimes
<Cimi> dednick, that's why I had the base class as well
<Cimi> dednick, so I was adding padding to all items
<dednick> Cimi: it's not. i've got to make a common component which we can derive from so we can get everything looking the same. The ListItem is too restrictive.
<Cimi> dednick, yeah
<Cimi> dednick, why did you remove the BasicMenu then?
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, well at that time it was causing issues. but i'll add it back later.
<Saviq> olli, btw, I've nothing in my calendar, you sure you invited me?
<Cimi> dednick, so I don't want to stop the development
<Cimi> dednick, It works… code seems almost all right
<Cimi> dednick, we can refine later I'd say
<olli> Saviq, yes
<olli> refresh?
<pete-woods> greyback: hi, have you got any time to talk about the unity window stack API?
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, it's no worse than what we have currently.
<Saviq> olli, right, there in google, not over caldav
<greyback> pete-woods: I can make time
<pete-woods> impressive
<olli> Saviq, sorry
<Saviq> olli, not your fault :)
<greyback> pete-woods: yeah, pretty handy :)
<pete-woods> greyback: basically, I'm going to make HUD talk to the new API, instead of BAMF
<greyback> pete-woods: wanna mumble or something?
<pete-woods> greyback: I'm happy with hangout/mumble
<olli> Saviq, lool said mzanetti has a fix for the upa issue, will this fix music-app-AP * webbrowser?
<olli> mzanetti, ^
<Saviq> olli, yes
<olli> bene
<Saviq> olli, everything on maguro
<olli> so it's down to the key input fka vol up/down
<Saviq> olli, yup
<olli> dandrader, it's all up to you now
<Saviq> olli, webbrowser I still have to run webbrowser on a clean 80
<dednick> Cimi: fyi, i've updated the indicator-changed branch. the APIs have changed. renamed signals and such. Mostly uses the triggered signal from SDK components now.
<Cimi> dednick, I've seen
<Saviq> ♩ under pressure ♩
<pete-woods> greyback: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e31bb2355b9f7bad5d096659b72d44db68281885
<Saviq> huh, that's a golf club, not a note!
<Cimi> Saviq, just tuned in :D
<Saviq> ♫ Under Pressure ♫
<Saviq> now that's better
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I got gallery app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, didn't mark it so
<Cimi> http://open.spotify.com/track/5R3VPUyabw6xw3CyAfIbqV
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, already running
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: then we're done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you do webbrowser
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can't seem to launch it at all
<tsdgeos> sure, let's ee
<kgunn> Saviq: curious, is the vol up/down bug gonna need a mir update? (api break?)....just thinking ahead to queue up the merges
<kgunn> a kgunn paperwork productino
<Saviq> kgunn, not sure yet, don't think a mirserver fix, rather a mir internal one
<Saviq> kgunn, and/or something with the input devices again
<om26er> tsdgeos, I reported that issue as bug 1235268 (I can consistently reproduce it) You also need to know the fact that this version of Unity8 is not yet in the image. It will however be in the next image
<ubot5> bug 1235268 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 hangs when a category is expanded and then collapsed in the Apps scope" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235268
<tsdgeos> om26er: tx
<kgunn> mzanetti: i assume you'll have a chance to return to cpu pegging bugs (after fixing upa:)...so added you to this one
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1234906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234906 in unity-mir "[mir-only] Apps in the background are running" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> olli, kgunn... surprise... it started working for me now...
<kgunn> mzanetti: i see ricmm on there...but not sure if anything has been done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wow, webbrowser is 22 failed out of 36 :-S
<olli> Saviq, define it
<kgunn> Saviq: does a outline of Jesus appear in the screen :)
<Saviq> olli, keyboard input from autopilot
<olli> Saviq, it = 1234906?
<olli> ah
<olli> coolio
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think it's cause bug 1234906
<ubot5> bug 1234906 in unity-mir "[mir-only] Apps in the background are running" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234906
<Cimi> dednick, you removed some stuff like icon for the user session menu...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: really?
<tsdgeos>  why?
<mzanetti> kgunn: heh.. you sure I'm the one that should look into this ? :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that sentence was missing a question mark
<Saviq> tsdgeos, (mine, that is)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, i wouldn't think
<tsdgeos> but may be
<kgunn> mzanetti: its your punishment for doing good deeds :P
<greyback> kgunn: mzanetti: I should have fixed bug 1234906 in trunk unity-mir
<ubot5> bug 1234906 in unity-mir "[mir-only] Apps in the background are running" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234906
<kgunn> greyback: cool i'll update the bug
<mzanetti> greyback: just the fact that apps aren't stopped, or also the resulting 50% cpu?
<greyback> mzanetti: fact that apps aren't stopped
<mzanetti> hmm... so probably there's still more to it
<kgunn> ah crap...ok
<dednick> Cimi: it's using the icon from LisstItems.Standard
<tsdgeos> om26er: the crash you're getting is with surfaceflinger or mir?
<om26er> tsdgeos, Mir. I can try SF if you say
<tsdgeos> om26er: if you have some time that'd help
<tsdgeos> om26er: also if you remember it'd be good if you mention on the bug next time :-)
<om26er> tsdgeos, ack
<om26er> tsdgeos, happens on SurfaceFlinger as well
<tsdgeos> om26er: good :-)
<tsdgeos> i mean, equally bad
<tsdgeos> that is good D:
<tsdgeos> Saviq: webbbrowser stuff seems more like input problems or something
<tsdgeos> when running the tests on SF i see it "types" into the url bar
<tsdgeos> and in Mir i can't see that happening
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do i do, no open 22 bug about it, no? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, read the bug again ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well
<Saviq> let me paste the correct bug,....
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that may help :D
<Saviq> bug #1233245
<ubot5> bug 1233245 in Mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233245
<Cimi> dednick, tests are from the shell or new ones?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: might be, looks like some input stuff yeah
<tsdgeos> i think it tries to move the cursor or something
<tsdgeos> and that may be failing
<dednick> Cimi: new
<Cimi> dednick, ok so they need review
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1235215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kgunn> MacSlow: you on this one ^
<MacSlow> kgunn, yes
<MacSlow> kgunn, actually #1235215 and #1233411
<MacSlow> kgunn, how's IRC on a phone? :)
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks this is the new #1 for mir being default....so queue "Under Pressure" by Queen/david bowie
<kgunn> MacSlow: surpisingly good.... i actually heart verizon today (non-sarcastically)
<kgunn> MacSlow: so on the #1235215....is it really only happening when mir is enabled ?
<qengho> My ancient nvidia card is kind of terrible with nouveau. Can someone recommend a new PC video card that works really well? I'd like to support some vendor that contributes to Linux development, too.
<davmor2> kgunn: you looking at my playlist again? bebababay bebababay berio that's okay
<davmor2> kgunn: unanswerable call only happen on mir it interacts with the open app under it ignoring the call options in the layer above,  if you swipe the app out of the way it works fine :)
<kgunn> davmor2: thanks...was wondering that, wondering if MacSlow needs help in unity-mir/mir
<dandrader> Saviq, do you known what changes the volume according to the volume keys?
<Saviq> dandrader, there's a handler in Shell.qml
<Saviq> dandrader, that talks to the sound indicator
<dandrader> Saviq, therefore shell should always receive volume key events even if it's not the foreground/focused app
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, ideally
<Saviq> dandrader, or well, this is a "hotkey" situation
<davmor2> thostr_1: Hey dude the powerd fix for music playing.  Are there any updates for it?  If you have a piece of music playing and you let the screen blank you can wake it by touching the screen.  Hitting the power button however works as expected :)
<Saviq> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6192549/
<dandrader> Saviq, otherwise you wouldn't be able to change the volume while you're using an application
<Saviq> greyback, to reproduce http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6192551/
<Saviq> dandrader, of course, yes
<greyback> Saviq: dammit, I thought the AP guys had that sorted.
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, we need a filter of sorts here, too
<Saviq> greyback, no, they only removed -fullscreen from the command line
<greyback> hmmm
<dednick> Cimi: can you re-approve? failed autolanding. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicators-changes/+merge/189251
<Saviq> greyback, I'll take care
<greyback> ok
<sil2100> bschaefer: hello! Just informing that I'm STILL looking for someone with free cycles for the XIM stuff :< No one wants to help uuus!
<sil2100> bschaefer: every day I'm sending pings into the ether!
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks for poking people!
<tsdgeos> om26er: yeah can repro the thing
<tsdgeos> it's not technically crashing though
<tsdgeos> i have no clue what's wrong
<Cimi> dednick, it's a question of trust :D
<Cimi> I mean, reviewing all those lines :D
<dednick> Cimi: come of the files are from unity8, like the cmake stuff
<dednick> and the runtests.sh script
<dednick> Cimi: it's only really the qml you need to review
<Cimi> dednick, "only"
<dednick> Cimi: well, it's about 1k less ;)
<Cimi> dednick, yeah, only 2K :D
<dednick> Cimi: and the utils stuff from unity8 as well
<Cimi> dednick, sales of the weekend
<Cimi> dednick, anything more? :)
<dednick> Cimi: nope. thats it
<Saviq> MacSlow, how's it going with the bug?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i've bad news for you
<Cimi> tsdgeos, more reviews?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or more python?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: nope, r388 (which is yours) seems to be causing https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235268
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235268 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 hangs when a category is expanded and then collapsed in the Apps scope" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> r387 works
<tsdgeos> r388 does not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how crucial is r388 and do we care about it hanging the dash on next release?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah :/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll try two more times in each revision to be sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh? how could that cause that?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> but that's what reality says :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, obviously if it makes it hang - revert
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we're not likely to fix it today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, propose MP, I'll push through quickly
<Cimi> I can debug
<Cimi> but as Saviq said might take a big
<Cimi> give me 30 mins
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd prefer if someone could test and agree with me that r388 fails and r387 works
<tsdgeos> don't want to revert something that is not the problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't Cimi agree?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you ↑?
<tsdgeos> i just told him :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't see how my code could make it hang
 * Saviq caught up in unity8@mir@autopilot
<Cimi> Saviq, it's qml only
<Cimi> Saviq, might be some revision on the c++ plugin
<Saviq> Cimi, well, it probably just causes some weirdness somewhere else
<Cimi> Saviq, like r387
<kgunn> MacSlow: any update?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well r387 works
<tsdgeos> and r388 does not work
<tsdgeos> how can it be r387 fault?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let me see if I can do a workaround
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have an idea
<tsdgeos> Cimi: please first try it is indeed what i say
<tsdgeos> and r387 works and r388 does not
<tsdgeos> the merge request is at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/revert_r388/+merge/189356 in case it is needed
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm on this bug, if I can easily find a workaround fine, otherwise I'll approve albert branch
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> how to make ubuntu-system writable?
<Cimi> touch /userdata/.writable-image?
<Cimi> or writeable?
<Cimi> underscore
<tsdgeos>  touch /userdata/.writable_image
<Saviq> YES
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: i've to move, can be back online in around 45min or so if you need me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't, do your EOW
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have a good one
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm online for another hour
<kgunn> tsdgeos: see ya
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 388 doesn't hang on the pc, waiting the phone
<Cimi> tsdgeos, enjoy btw
<kgunn> MacSlow: any joy
 * tsdgeos waves
<pollux_> is there any way to update the 12.04 unity interface to the one that 13.04 uses?
<Saviq> greyback, can I steal you for https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mir-autopilot/+merge/189350 ?
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> greyback, the lifecycle tests - those are supposed to run on real Applications plugin, not on the mock?
<greyback> Saviq: lifecycle tests? What where?
<Saviq> greyback, autopilot
<Saviq> greyback, unity8.application_lifecycle.tests
<greyback> Saviq: first I've seen of that
<Saviq> lol
<greyback> I'd no idea they were there
<Saviq> greyback, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/332
<greyback> Saviq: I was scared that branch would have my name on it :)
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> greyback, either way - they got broken between current appmgr and unity-mir
<greyback> Saviq: does not appear to actually look for lifecycle events or process suspending, only checks that apps launch
<greyback> Saviq: ok, gimme 15 then I can look
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, pretty simple still
<Saviq> greyback, no no
<Saviq> greyback, ignore them fornow
<Saviq> greyback, veebers will take care of them over our weekend
<kgunn> MacSlow: i understand for bug#1235215 we know exactly what needs to change....can we please have an MP up asap
<greyback> Saviq: grand so
<Saviq> greyback, the "let's be able to run unity8 tests" more important
<greyback> kgunn: in investigating bug 1235190 I've gone as far as I can, I need some Mir team help
<ubot5> bug 1235190 in Mir "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235190
<greyback> kgunn: most wasted cycles are inside the driver. Can't repro that on GNexus tho, so could be Nexus4 only
<kgunn> greyback: ack, kdub should be able to dive into this one
<kgunn> kdub: probably need to turn it into a number/data discussion to avoid the "it feels" stuff
<kdub> kgunn, sure
<kdub> those profiling numbers don't strike me as alarming
<mzanetti> kgunn: do you have a list with unity-crasher bugs?
<kgunn> mzanetti: crasher or hang
<mzanetti> kgunn: crash
<Cimi> Saviq, while this phone compiles (and takes ages), do you think might be the render hints value from the model? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/388
<Cimi> to cause the crash?
<Cimi> s/crash/hang/
<Cimi> mhr3_, come here dude :P
<greyback> kdub: those numbers gathered while UI not rendering, with no application open either
<kgunn> mzanetti: so there's really only 2 i know of ...and 1 hang
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm... ok. then I have a new one
<Saviq> Cimi, unlikely
<Cimi> Saviq, so any idea?
<Saviq> Cimi, not today
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<kgunn> mzanetti: 1234940, 1228336, then the hang which does have an apportcrash 1229880
<kgunn> ok guys...flaw in my plan....battery dead...
<Cimi> why unity8 takes one hour to compile on the gnexus?
<kgunn> any minute now
<kdub> greyback, i'll probably need some help getting that image on the phone
<kdub> whatever phablet-flash ubuntu-system gave me looks okay
<greyback> kdub: sure. I'd recommend "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --no-backup" if you won't loose anything
<kdub> greyback, okay
<kdub> and is there a fast way to compile unity8?
<kdub> when i was looking at the flicker bug, i just compiled on the phone...
<greyback> kdub: I've nothing faster to offer, sorry
 * kdub groans
<olli> Saviq, MacSlow any news on the call pickup bug?
<olli> lool is curious if this can be fixed before EOD EU
<Cimi> this thing takes bloody ages
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm half way through the compile :)
<Saviq> Cimi, I know
<Cimi> Saviq, would be nice a flag to skip compiling mocks
<Cimi> Saviq, or reduce the requirements for ./run_on_device
<Cimi> not everyone has a nexus 4
<Saviq> Cimi, well, if we don't clean $HOME every time we flash, it's going to be fine
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, had the bad idea of ref lashing last night
 * kdub is in the same boat
<Saviq> Cimi, or well... when we cross-compile with ccache - that's the correct solution
<greyback> Saviq: a compile without tests option would be nice :)
<greyback> but yes, that's the correct solution
<Saviq> greyback, sure, that'd work, too
<Cimi> someone can quickly confirm the hang on unity8?
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235268
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235268 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 hangs when a category is expanded and then collapsed in the Apps scope" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> and that it's fixed with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/revert_r388/+merge/189356 ?
<Saviq> greyback, sorry to bug you again... but https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-notifications-inputarea/+merge/189370 should work, right?
<Saviq> greyback, under Mir I mean
<greyback> Saviq: yes, that's fine
<Saviq> greyback, and should cause input to go to shell instead of app?
<greyback> yep
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not hanging for mhr3_
<Saviq> Cimi, was it only hanging for Albert?
<Saviq> Cimi, not for you?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not hanging on my pc
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm waiting the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, why are you waiting?
<Saviq> Cimi, dist-upgrade the phone?
<Saviq> Cimi, isn't it released already?
<Cimi> Saviq, it is
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mir-autopilot/+merge/189350 approved
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, it hanged now for him
<dandrader_> greyback, where does runQMirServerWithClient comes from?
<Cimi> Saviq, just scrolling
<dandrader_> just so many indirections...
<Cimi> Saviq, not clicking collapse
<kdub> greyback, well, working on compiling now, but
<mhr3_> Saviq, might be the general freeze thing
<kdub> i have that image flashed, i don't see gpu activity during idle
<greyback> dandrader_: unity-mir, src/modules/qmirserver.h
<mhr3_> Saviq, then again, maybe the new code makes it more likely to happen
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh wait, unity8 is using 100%cpu
<Saviq> mhr3_, doing something?
<mhr3_> well.. nothing visible
<mhr3_> hah
<mhr3_> oh
<mhr3_> nvm
<dandrader_> greyback, what's the rationale behind that stuff
<greyback> kdub: it doesn't happen initially. I suggest you run an autopilot test, as that seems to trigger it. So install "ubuntu-calendar-app-autopilot", unlock the phone, and run "autopilot run ubuntu_calendar_app"
<dandrader_> greyback, instead of having unity8 using QMirServer class directly
<greyback> kdub: once the test completes, have a look at unity8's cpu usage again
<dandrader_> greyback, the soft switch between SF & mir?
<kdub> have to figure out how to do all that... few minutes
<greyback> dandrader_: I start up Mir first, then Qt after (so you see the QApplication not main thread warning). I'm using the run_mir method Mir gives me, to which I must pass a std::function to the client (i.e. Qt).
<greyback> dandrader_: yes it's clunky. I do plan to re-visit
<MacSlow> olli, not yet
<greyback> dandrader_: using run_mir was more a difficulty than an advantage really.
<om26er> Cimi, I'll do the testing. I am the original reported. I am just going to test if the issue happens with the revert branch or not
<Cimi> om26er, it happens with the last package here, on my phone
<Cimi> om26er, it's 100% cpu spike
<Cimi> ad hang
<Cimi> om26er, it's unrelated to the dash plugins
<Cimi> om26er, or might be
<Cimi> om26er, I have hang even expanding just the apps
<Saviq> greyback, I'm lost... InputFilterArea... is that what's giving input to shell under Mir, too? does it support live updates? like dynamic geometry?
<greyback> Saviq: yes. Shell only gets input in a rectangle if there's an InputFilterArea specifying that rectangle
<greyback> else the application gets that input
<greyback> Saviq: it should support life updates
<om26er> Cimi, right. I am trying the revert branch aacid
<om26er> *from
<om26er> debs are here http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-ci/1261/
<Saviq> greyback, no worky :/
 * Saviq builds CONFIG=+debug unity-mir
<Cimi> Saviq, might be some slow performance of theming
<Saviq> Cimi, well, I doubt it - we only create so many of them, and while it does mean another wrapper... I don't think it should matter that much
<Cimi> Saviq, I am doomed then, no idea why it might happen
<Saviq> Cimi, did you confirm that it doesn't happen without that change?
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Cimi> Saviq, I did apt-get update, and I have no wifi
<greyback> Saviq: I've a fixme in InputArea::setMirInputArea, it would be my first suspect
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm reflashing
<Cimi> Saviq, something broke the indicator
<Cimi> om26er, it's not opening ehre
<om26er> Cimi, right you need VPN access
<Cimi> om26er, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, hrmpf "upstart_app_launch_app_failed_observer_t" error?
<Cimi> om26er, mail pls?
<Saviq> greyback, outdated upstart, got it
<om26er> Cimi, sure.
<Saviq> ricmm, no release of upstart, unity-mir & friends yet?
<ricmm> Saviq: (:
<ricmm> Saviq: read phab
<Saviq> ricmm, k, will not, see you're on it ;)
<om26er> Cimi, sent
<Cimi> om26er, not received yet
<Cimi> om26er, working for u?
<om26er> Cimi, refresh your mail client. I am still setting things up
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, updates to geometry don't work
<Cimi> om26er, no hang for me
<greyback> Saviq: feck
<Cimi> om26er, with albert
<Saviq> greyback, or maybe to enabled
<Saviq> greyback, anyway, will put them *in* notifications to start with
<om26er> Cimi, yeah, so the revert did work then
<greyback> Saviq: will that work for now? Until I properly fix it?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<greyback> Saviq: please log bug so I don't forget
<MacSlow> Saviq, I think I've a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235215, but when using "run_on_device" the system-settings seem like a dummy-page... no item works... is that expected? The snap-decision works though.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,In progress]
<Cimi> om26er, seems so
<Saviq> greyback, well, let met ry one more thing
<Saviq> MacSlow, it should work just fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, either way, I'm afraid we didn't hear from you and I did it myself
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-notifications-inputarea/+merge/189370
<Saviq> MacSlow, just pushed an update there
<MacSlow> Saviq, I had lots of issues with the device here :/
<Saviq> MacSlow, if the solution is the same, then we're good to merge, then
<MacSlow> Saviq, I didn't use the same condition for blockInput... but the rest is the same
<Saviq> MacSlow, refresh - it isn't working inside Shell.qml
<Saviq> MacSlow, had to move it into Notification.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, how to restart shell from the phone?
<Cimi> Saviq, like the service
<Saviq> Cimi, restart unity8
<Saviq> greyback, and this one has short legs... with the extended snap decisions geometry gets updated and it's not great
<Cimi> user phabler?
<Cimi> phablet?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> I'm not compiling but adb pushing files
<greyback> Saviq: it /should/ be listening for geometry changes and updating dynamically. So that's my problem
<Saviq> greyback, well, setMirInputArea is called
<Saviq> greyback, but it seems it doesn't actually work until like 2 taps later
<greyback> Saviq: is the calculated geometry correct?
<Saviq> greyback, looks like it, yes (especially since it *does* work ultimately)
<greyback> Saviq: yeesh, may be Mir bug then
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it's the style
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> greyback, x=0.000000, y=0.000000, width=732.000000, height=299.000000
<Cimi> Saviq, I've disabled styling of dashplugin and weather
<Saviq> greyback, x and y is borked, of course
<greyback> Saviq: that geometry is relative to the screen?
<Cimi> Saviq, while using the style for the tile.qml
<Cimi> Saviq, and it hangs
<Saviq> greyback, that's what setMirInputArea sends
<greyback> Saviq: ah, then that's my problem, the x,y is not taken against the scene geometry
<greyback> but against the parent geom
<greyback> my bug
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<Saviq> greyback, solves (somehow) the problem at hand
<greyback> Saviq: though I don't follow how it works after 2 presses
<Saviq> greyback, me neither
<greyback> Saviq: anyway, I'll push it to top of my list
<Saviq> greyback, you'll have an easy way to test then
<Saviq> greyback, with the notifications now
<greyback> yep
<Cimi> Saviq, confirmed: I just put the contents of TileStyle.qml into Tile.qml replacing style: Tile ()
<Cimi> Saviq, no hangs
<Saviq> Cimi, so styling?
<Cimi> Saviq, so I'd say let's revert using albert branch
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> Saviq, but I might need more help next week understanding why style makes it hang
<Cimi> Saviq, could be sdk fault
<dandrader> greyback, does unity-mir trunk needs libupstart trunk?
<Saviq> Cimi, approved
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, EOD, I want to leave this office!
<greyback> dandrader: it needs the latest release of upstart-app-launch
<Cimi> Saviq, it's friday designers started drinking at 17 :)
<Saviq> greyback, not release, trunk, even
<Cimi> enjoy weekend guys
<dandrader> greyback, not yet on image 80 it seems
<greyback> Saviq: it wasn't released? Feck
<Saviq> greyback, I think so
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader yeah, trunk
<greyback> dandrader: yes trunk
<Cimi> greyback, you type feck or you have an alias nsfw?
<Cimi> :)
<greyback> sorry, I thought we had a release
<greyback> Cimi: it's an Irish thing :)
 * Saviq EOW, enough...
<greyback> Saviq: have a nice one!
<dandrader> Saviq, come on! it's still early!
<dandrader> :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, with the IFA in Notifications.qml it doesn't fix the bug for me here
<greyback> MacSlow: there's a bug with the IFA itself
<MacSlow> greyback, Saviq: hm... I'm lost then... only with IFA for notifications in Shell.qml I could get it to work...
<greyback> MacSlow: yep, that's the bug with IFA. It's not calculating it's position correctly when inside Notifications.qml. It's an IFA bug, I'll fix it
<MacSlow> greyback, I'm almost two hours late for an appointment by now... I need to take a break... do you have an eta for the mentioned fix?
<greyback> MacSlow: sorry no
<MacSlow> greyback, is there a bug filed on it I could monitor?
<greyback> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1235383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235383 in unity-mir "InputFilterArea not always calculating geometry with respect to scene" [Critical,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> greyback, thx
<MacSlow> greyback, Saviq: I'll be back later.
<dandrader> tedg, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just put the fix-genericpreviews as a prerequisite and resubmitted this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/189391
<mzanetti> Saviq: the combination of both looks truly amazing :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, yeah I thought it would ;)
<mzanetti> kudos to design
<Saviq> mzanetti, and thought of doing the same :)
<Saviq> and to engineering!
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, so far I didn't know which one would make the race first
<mzanetti> but not the genericone got more management power :D
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> coll thing, it's easy now to make MusicPreview or whatever
 * mzanetti can't stop swiping click app previews left/right
<mzanetti> just when I recovered from dragging the launcher up and down :D
<olli> mzanetti, do you have some cycles to look at a CPU issue in the current build?
<mzanetti> olli: which issue?
<mzanetti> ah, there it is
<tedg> dandrader|afk, howdy
<Saviq> mzanetti, make sure https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/revert_r388/+merge/189356 doesn't help
<Saviq> olli, we're reverting that due to hangs in shell - could very well be the same ↑
<Saviq> I gotta go, will spend some time tomorrow if we still need it
<dandrader> tedg, got this while trying to build packages from upstart-app-launch trunk
<dandrader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193445/
<dandrader> worked around it by commenting out the test from CMakelists.txt
<dandrader> tests
<tedg> dandrader, Huh, odd.  I'll give it a try.
<dandrader> tedg, that was on the device
<tedg> dandrader, Okay, it passes on my laptop.
<dandrader> tedg, try it on your phone
<tedg> I am
<tedg> dandrader, They all passed for me...
<tedg> dandrader, I'm running Galaxy Nexus, but it seem it'd likely be the same.
<dandrader> tedg, I also did it on a Galaxy Nexus
<tedg> dandrader, Mine has a white case
<tedg> :-)
<dandrader> :D
<dandrader> it must be it
<dandrader> tedg, btw, are you planning to make a new release of it soon?
<tedg> dandrader, Not my choice :-(
<dandrader> ah
<tedg> It's the new "throw software at the wall and see what happens" development model.
<tedg> I just did a dist-upgrade and it's still happy.
<tedg> dandrader, Ah, it fails now.
<dandrader> \o/
<tedg> Turns out the dist-upgrade killed adb, and put me back into my local upstart-app-launch dir.
<tedg> And I didn't notice :-)
<mterry> FYI I'm not feeling well.   I will make up some work this weekend...  :(
<slangasek> hi, can anyone here speak to the nux/compiz uploads in the freeze queue currently?
<slangasek> they're syncs, which means the queue gives us no information about their contents.
 * greyback eow
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-06
<Dry_Lips> Hi, I'm having a discussion with the leader of my loco who claims that wikipedia is mistaken when it when it says that "Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment"
<Dry_Lips> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-29
<tsdgeos> Cimi: seen email about left/center align?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> oki
<Cimi> tsdgeos, still summer in barca?
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> we got quite heavy rain yesterday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is quite hot in london
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was wondering how was in warmer places
<tsdgeos> 19 degrees at the moment
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool
<tsdgeos> Cimi: scopes more things on memory got qmluitests passing at last
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you re-review?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, can you take over this one from Gerry? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/async-dashcommunicator/+merge/235272
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: should be mostly ok now.. I.e. we did already a few rounds of review back and forth
<mzanetti> let me know if you want me to explain why this ended up so complicated
 * tsdgeos read
<tsdgeos> s
<yecril71pl> How do I make an application short cut on the desktop?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why moved the visibility thing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... dunno tbh... that was gerry :D. I assume because of the lib
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah. I guess we should only have this for qml plugins, but not for the lib
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but then I don't know exactly
<mzanetti> want me to investigate?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so at some point I merged a branch from gerry that added the libunity8-private with the AbstractDBusMonitor
<mzanetti> as he was kind enough to prepare that for me
<mzanetti> this was in there
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah i mean we have more code that was previosuly covered by the visibility
<tsdgeos> want to know why we need the move
<tsdgeos> and if we really need to remove it that much
<mzanetti> yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should DashCommunicator destructor delete m_dashConnection ?
<tsdgeos> i guess it's one of those long lived things that doesn't really matter in practice
<tsdgeos> but just to make it "correct"
<tsdgeos> and it's not hard
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... will fix. also realized it needs merging with trunk
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, now explain me what the branch is for :
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: basically the issue is that the dash was never suspended. so I fixed that in lp:qtmir.
<tsdgeos> i see dash never being suspended as a good thing :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that caused the issue though that unity8 hangs when it tries to send something through dashcommunicator and the dash is sleeping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its not
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so.. dashcommunicator needs to be async
<tsdgeos> am i speaking to the guy that don't like suspending stuff?? :D
<tsdgeos> j/k
<mzanetti> no but the dash is actually the least useful one in terms of background activity
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and it does cause about 1% CPU per favorited scope
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: anyhow... dashcommunicator needed to be async
<tsdgeos> that's something we should fix in favorited scopes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the issue now is that its not enough to use asynCall() because that would solve the issue
<mzanetti> when its calling
<tsdgeos> right
<mzanetti> but not when its connecting
<mzanetti> so the whole createdbusconnection thing needs to be threaded
<mzanetti> in case it tries to connect to a suspended dash we at least only hang the thread, but not unity
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I agree we should improve in the dash itself too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: still I guess we can't always as there is 3rd party stuff in there
<tsdgeos> sure
<mzanetti> so if a backend keeps on refreshing things we'd paint them
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: also see the related branches
<mzanetti> they allow waking up the dash on left edge swipe etc
<tsdgeos> i'm a bit "concerned" by eitehr the dashActive naming
<tsdgeos> or its valu
<tsdgeos> e
<mzanetti> why?
<tsdgeos> i mean dashActive = launcher.shown || launcher.dashSwipe
<mzanetti> yes..? still don't see the problem
<tsdgeos> looks like it should be active in more cases no?
<mzanetti> its also active when its focused
<mzanetti> but other then that, no, I *think* that's it
<tsdgeos> right, so you're using dashActive as "activateDash" function
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> sort of
<tsdgeos> that's why i complain about the name
<tsdgeos> when its focused
<mzanetti> but its a property
<tsdgeos> it'll be set to false
<tsdgeos> which is weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... that's weirdness caused by the cat that we still handle suspension tied to focusing in qtmir
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: number 1 prio to fix after RTM for us AppManager guys
<mzanetti> s/cat/fact/ :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well maybe it should not be a property but a function?
<tsdgeos> i mean it's always dash -> qtmir no?
<tsdgeos> it can be requestActivation() or something?
<tsdgeos> requestDashActive
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: meh
<mzanetti> then I need to call shit in many places
<mzanetti> or just turn the Bindiing {} into a handler that calls stuff when a intermediate property changes
<tsdgeos> well, either that or you add a huge ass warning saying
<tsdgeos> "dashActive" is not really when the dash is active
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is documentation in unity-api what this property is for :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: call it forceDashActive ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... can do
<tsdgeos> it's more really waht it does, no?
<mzanetti> yeah... you're probably right :)
<tsdgeos> thanks :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess you need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/fix-some-lifecycle-bugs/+merge/234087 too?
<mzanetti> oh... didn't see he set it to needs fixing again
<mzanetti> it was approved already
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will fix first and let you know
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsdgeos> make testDefaultIndicatorPage
<tsdgeos> doesn't compile!
<tsdgeos> dednick: ↑↑↑
<dednick> tsdgeos: compile?
<dednick> tsdgeos: what branch?
<tsdgeos> dednick: trunk
<dednick> tsdgeos: erm
<tsdgeos> yes?
<dednick> that sounds odd
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> and i dont get "compile". you mean the test doesnt succeed?
<tsdgeos> dednick: the test can't start because there's broken qml that can't be compiled
<dednick> tsdgeos: something about messaging menus?
<tsdgeos>     /home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/Panel/Indicators/tst_DefaultIndicatorPage.qml:32,9: Cannot assign to non-existent property "contentActive"
<tsdgeos> dednick: ↑
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok. give me a sec
<dednick> tsdgeos: does CI not run qmltests?
<tsdgeos> dednick: it does
<tsdgeos> that's why i found its failing
<tsdgeos> s/why/how
<dednick> tsdgeos: dont know how it landed then
<tsdgeos> CI has nothing to do with landing
<tsdgeos> we land broken stuff all the time
<dednick> tsdgeos: silo dont run tests?
<dednick> ah
<tsdgeos> dednick: afaik no, no tests other than make check/test is run in silos
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok, well i found the problem. give me a sec and i'll sort a branch
<tsdgeos> dednick: cool
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/broken-indicator-tests/+merge/236292
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: updated all 3 MPs related to suspending the dash
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: kicking the ppa (phone-right-edge) for a test run
<tsdgeos> oki
<mzanetti> please vote for this :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1367683
<Cimi> tsdgeos, a couple of lines to edit
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one indent and an updated copyright year
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would like to have this branch in ASAP
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/touchOwnership/+merge/236152 fixes the "press on stuff that is too close to the edge" thing?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> cool
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: any idea why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186037191/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.4%2B14.10.20140925-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz failed?
<pstolowski> looking
<tsdgeos> qmlplugindump: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> it may be me
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, good you spotted it, i was scratching my head
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how about this for the image gallery slideshow? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454572/
<tsdgeos> boooooooooooooooo
<tsdgeos> that ppa doesn't have arm
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, right.. i remember mhr3 asked somebody to enable arm for his ppa
<tsdgeos> Cimi: screenshots seems like the wrong text
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, we need something better
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you know how we can pass the information down the image gallery?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why you need the text? we didn't have it, why the need now?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which text then?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: none?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to fill the header with something no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, application name?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why do we need a header?
<tsdgeos> is it in the spec?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they said app name
<Cimi> iirc
<Cimi> tsdgeos, none is actually quite good too
<tsdgeos> but that's not for apps only
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd go for none
<tsdgeos> ebay has gallery of images
<tsdgeos> go for none
<tsdgeos> easier
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which indent do you want in that "indent" comment you made?
<tsdgeos> i'd have it in a single line
<tsdgeos> but there's people that complain
<tsdgeos> so i just wrapped it arbitrarily
<tsdgeos> there's no "proper" indent imho
<dandrader> right, no line should be longer than 120 chars, says our coding style
<mzanetti> dednick:  Did you make sure that your branch does not contain spurious tags?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you point me to it? i always forget where it is
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ouch, I don't care then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would have the "- " under the element on top
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but nevermind
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but see it's part of the same thing
<tsdgeos> it's not after the , or anything
<Cimi> or even the - on top l;ine
<tsdgeos> it's part of the same "expression"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll put it wherever you want
<tsdgeos> keep Cimi happy :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:canonical-client-development-guidelines
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you have to build it in order to view it :D
<tsdgeos> awesome documentaiton \o/
<tsdgeos> not
<dandrader> heheheheh, yeah, it's crazy. I think there's some URL around that shows the built result but I don't know it
<dandrader> it's essentially a lightly modified version of google's C++ guide
<dandrader> and there's nothing on QML
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you so nice on monday morning, thanks :))
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd put the - on the top line
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and my personal taste could have cagoryview under baseItem, since they are part or Math.max
<Cimi> but that's me :)
<mzanetti> dednick: you here?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there's a broken qmluitest now but that's on trunk too
<mzanetti> meh... I'd like to go for a run... but can't start building the silo
<mzanetti> wrong channel :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why can't start building?
<mzanetti> because building the silo makes a copy of the code
<mzanetti> and when merging that copy will be merged,
<mzanetti> which would import tags
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fork it!
<tsdgeos> and put it in unity-team
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1375215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375215 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "White screen in webbrowser and webapps / system runs out of memory and kills oxide-renderer" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems its unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> meh
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mind reapproving? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/broken-indicator-tests/+merge/236304
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: done
<sebastian_> Hey all. we're an ISV and getting customer complains, that our tray icon is missing from unity since 14:04
<sebastian_> it seems that com.canonical.Unity.Panel/systray-whitelist ceased to work
<tsdgeos> bregma: are you guys still the ones in charge or unity7? ↑↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> and are you awake already?
<tsdgeos> :D
<bregma> tsdgeos, yep, that's us
<tsdgeos> bregma: see sebastian_'s question
<bregma> sebastian_, the whitelist was removed in 12.10 and has not been available for years
<sebastian_> bregma: well, that doesn't help us. what can we do about that?
<bregma> sebastian_, the "tray" was removed more than 4 years ago, applications that want to integrate in the menu bar need to write to the application indicator spec available on freedesktop.org and supported by most major desktops
<bregma> sebastian_, here's an older wiki entry on the topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<sebastian_> is there some kind of wrapper, that wrapps the old tray icons to ApplicationIndicators?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am trying to implement a zoom in effect when I tap on images
<sebastian_> well the main problem ist, that we're based on Qt4 and it's QSystemTrayIcon implementation doesn't support ApplicationIndicators
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is something wrong in my code...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454940/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am using "red" to show a dot, it is in the top left of each image in the gallery, but when I am using it as origin.x and .y of a scale transform, something behaves wrong
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how did you do in the overview?
<bregma> sebastian_, it's possible a patch for that got dropped with the switch to Qt5, there may be a bug.....
<dednick> mzanetti: ya. i did
<dednick> mzanetti: hm... i know i did!
<Cimi> I will use scale and transform...
<dednick> oh. maybe i didnt scroll all the way to top :/
<sebastian_> bregma: ok. then, is there a sample implementation that also works wihtout an installed unity desktop?
<bregma> sebastian_, I'm poking some of the upstream developers to find out what's going on -- some of them are not online yet
<sebastian_> bregma: thanks! I'll stay here at least for the next three hours.
<tsdgeos> bregma: sni-qt ?
<tsdgeos> bregma: it has no qt5 version afaik
<bregma> yep, wonder how that could have gotten missed?
<tsdgeos> no idea
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/sni-qt/+bug/1347128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347128 in owncloud-client (Ubuntu) "Owncloud client indicator has wrong position - absolutely on the left" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> dednick: no worries. I've resubmitted it
<mzanetti> dednick: to be able to kick the silo build
<dednick> mzanetti: yup. i saw. thanks
<kgunn> robotfuel: hey there, do you know where the jenkins scripts are that auto land stuff ?
<kgunn> specifically if we wanted to alter unity8 landing to include a test
<robotfuel> kgunn: that's cupstream2distro-config
<robotfuel> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<kgunn> robotfuel: who owns that if we we'd like to propose a change ?
<tsdgeos> we can't run qmluitests there
<kgunn> is that you?
<tsdgeos> i mean we can
<tsdgeos> but it needs X and stuff
<tsdgeos> or xvfb-run at least
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... make qmltests runs in xvfb
<tsdgeos> may not be trivial
<robotfuel> kgunn: ci
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but yeah, that's the story that triggered this request :)
<kgunn> robotfuel: ack
<kgunn> mzanetti: so we'd need to work with fginther
<bregma> sebastian_, it looks like Qt5 integration into the Unity indicators should be accomplished by the appmenu-qt5 package -- can you check to see if that is installed and if not, install it and see if it resolves the problem?
<bregma> sebastian_, you may need to set QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: build fails on arm :S https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186048336/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.4%2B14.10.20140925-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> cd /build/buildd/unity-scopes-shell-0.5.4+14.10.20140925/obj-arm-linux-gnueabihf/src/Unity && UNITY_SCOPES_NO_LOCATION=1 UNITY_SCOPES_LIST_DELAY=10000 /usr/bin/qmlplugindump -notrelocatable Unity 0.2 /build/buildd/unity-scopes-shell-0.5.4+14.10.20140925/obj-arm-linux-gnueabihf/src/Unity/../ > /build/buildd/unity-scopes-shell-0.5.4+14.10.20140925/obj-arm-linux-gnueabihf/src/Unity/plugin.qmltypes
<tsdgeos> Error: SEGV
<tsdgeos> Error: SEGV
<tsdgeos> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: kgunn: any idea? just retry ad infinitum? ↑↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not following
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: have you ever seen a ppa fail on qemu for arm?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, uhm, any more details?..
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... qemu segfaulting sounds like its trying to instantiate a QQuickView
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: won't work
<tsdgeos> so can't build unity-scopes-shell in a ppa?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I reported a bug for that when I was still in QA :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can, but the ppa needs to use real builders, not qemu
 * tsdgeos does the unhappy dance
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: your personall ppa won't work, but you can use the phone-right-edge one
<kgunn> or mir staging
<mzanetti> kgunn: may I request a second unity-testing ppa? :) seems we're using this quite a bit
<mzanetti> kgunn: somewhat low priority though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but you're using phone-right-edge, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but there is no scopes in there...
<mzanetti> I guess we can mix it in this case
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well i also need unity8
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then yeah... need to wait a little
<Cimi> tsdgeos, before I jump into tests... do we need to add any smoothing or cache/loaders here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458732/
<tsdgeos> kgunn: ok, so no bottom list ppa then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: my stuff should be built soonish, then we test it asap and switch to your stuff
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you push it to a branch? it's easier to get :D
<Cimi> ahah ok
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mzanetti alternative, stuff it in a silo mark it test....easier to keep up to date imho
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... if we're always getting so many silos... seems a bit out of scope use though
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~cimi/unity8/preview-image-gallery_slideshow
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i've updated my branch with tests + one minor fix
<tsdgeos> oki cool
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you merge it with trunk?
<tsdgeos> it doesn't compile!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sure
<Cimi> @_@
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<dandrader> mzanetti, kgunn, is it a known issue that the orientation sensor remains on while the display is off? do we have a bug for it? like is not being turned off in qtmir
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mzanetti keeping a silo busy is not a big deal for big ticket stuff...but up to you, seems like phone-right-edge ppa gets us what we want...save maybe building on rtm
<kgunn> dandrader: is that on n4 ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not known to me... please report a bug
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... we use it mostly to test stuff with inter-project-dependencies before approving
<mzanetti> kgunn: sometimes also to give other's a way to test some not-landed feature
<mzanetti> kgunn: I think we should get more of them. at least one more
<tsdgeos> Cimi: looks good ui wise (well the back thing looks a bit weird but can't suggest anything better)
<mzanetti> maybe call it unity-testing instead of some-feature-from-last-year this time :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which black thing?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, header?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: "back" thing
<tsdgeos> sorr
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or the rectangle box?
<tsdgeos> y
<tsdgeos> but let's not argue about that now
<tsdgeos> do the tests
<tsdgeos> and we review+merge
<tsdgeos> and let others complain if they don't like it later
<Cimi> rsalveti, how would you change?
<Cimi> rsalveti, sorry
<paulliu> Today I tried to update my nexus 4. And adbd doesn't want to run. It doesn't export the adb interface. Any way to recover it or I need a totally wipe from fastboot?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ?
<dandrader> kgunn, seem it in krillin, but should happen with any device
<tsdgeos> i don't know how i would change it, just saying it feels a bit strange
<tsdgeos> my immediate feeling was "tap to close"
<tsdgeos> but that is probably done nowhere
<tsdgeos> in the rest of the ui
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe I can put an X to close
<tsdgeos> so not good
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think i'd like an X more
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are you aware of an X in the icons for the toolbar?
<tsdgeos> "back"
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> "close"
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, can you take a look at this trivial fix (for the problem you spotted last week)? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-delete-later/+merge/236349 ; btw, the test i added fails without that fix
<tsdgeos> back is <
<Cimi> close yeah
<tsdgeos> close is X
<Cimi> tried
<Cimi> works
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on my question for smooth and loaders?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which settings we want for the image?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't remember how you did your tests on sourcesize and that option
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure i get what you mean, let's do the standup and come back
<Cimi> ok
<sebastian_> bregma: that's a solution for Qt5. there is no such thing for our current stable release based on Qt 4?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks!
<sebastian_> bregma: ahh, I'll have a look at https://launchpad.net/appmenu-qt
<bregma> sebastian_, the Qt4 solution was sni-qt, which should still be working
<Cimi> tsdgeos, up ^ :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so
<tsdgeos> what do you mean for smooth and loaders?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if we need smooth true in the slideshow delegates
<sebastian_> bregma: ok, thanks
<Cimi> or antialiasing
<Cimi> I am not 100% sure on those
<Cimi> smooth true maybe yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: smooth is on by default
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, delete me!
<Cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so that's all?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, not sure I should use a loader for this slideshow or not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I would avoid delayes on the zoom animation when you open it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's a listview
<tsdgeos> listviews are async already
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it feels good here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and Image also has another async in case you want to set it to true
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nah, I don't want to slow down
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I mean, seing black boxes
<dandrader> dednick, the plan is that we dismiss a prompt session once its "host" session is backgrounded or suspended, right?
<dednick> dandrader: yep
<mzanetti> dednick: hey. I like the new indicators look :)
<dednick> dandrader: for now at least
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, it's quite nice what they've done. where did you see them?
<mzanetti> dednick: on devel-proposed
<mzanetti> dednick: I think there's more to come which I haven't seen yet.
<dednick> ah. the menus. you havent seen panel yet ;)
<mzanetti> dednick: but I'm referring to the things like the green highlight on active wifi
<dednick> meh. my krillin wont let me ssh on :(
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you planning to take https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/desktopFileReader/+merge/235223 in you next landing?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: phone-right-edge built
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... its not in the current silo. will put it in the next one, ok?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: url is ppa:waht
<tsdgeos> ?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ppa:unity-team/phone-right-edge
<dandrader> @unity does anyone have mako flashed with devel-proposed version 261?
<dandrader> @unity oh, nevermid it's working now :)
<dandrader> thought it still had the #252 issue
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: have you already installed the ppa?
<tsdgeos> on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: please pay attention if it pulls unity8-fake-env on upgrade
<tsdgeos> should it?
<mzanetti> shouldn't happen... but there seems to be something fishy somewhere
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not in this branch, but we've seen that with some silos
<mzanetti> I have hope this branch implicitly fixes it
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, Is there an easy way to tell which image number I've on my device?
<mzanetti> dandrader: systemsettings -> about this phone
<dandrader> mzanetti, awesome, thanks!
<dednick> why do we have this "waitForRendering" in our UnityTestCase touch functions?
<dednick> mzanetti: ^ ?
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... not sure... I think dandrader can help there
<Cimi> mzanetti, what does waitForRendering do?
<dednick> Cimi: "Waits for timeout milliseconds or until the item is rendered by the renderer. Returns true if item is rendered in timeout milliseconds, otherwise returns false. The default timeout value is 5000."
<Cimi> dednick, waits for the end of the rendering?
<dednick> Cimi:  i think it waits until the buffer switches or something
<Cimi> I have animations, i want to know when this waitForRendering waits
<Cimi> so maybe not my case
<dednick> but I don't think it know if it's been rendered already, in which case it just waits for 5 seconds which is bloody long in test cases
<dednick> i think we need to decrease the timeout at least.
<dandrader> mzanetti, dednick, I don't actually remember the exact reason. But I guess it didn't work or was unstable without it
<dednick> we should have a little spinner in all of our tests to get the renderer working itself out a bit.
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is anyone planning to do a translate template update for unity8?
<seb128> it looks like it could use one
<seb128> tsdgeos, ^ you usually care about translations, do you know who is the person to ping about that one when Saviq is on vac?
<tsdgeos> seb128: it is up to date
<seb128> tsdgeos, is it?
<tsdgeos> seb128: looks to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459468/
<seb128> tsdgeos, k, let me check a bit more then :/
<tsdgeos> seb128: what are you missing?
<seb128> tsdgeos, "Restart" in the dialog you get when you keep the power button pressed
<seb128> tsdgeos, https://translations.launchpad.net/unity8/rtm-14.09/+pots/unity8/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Restart
<seb128> doesn't list the string
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~/phablet/unity8/unity8$ grep Restart -B 1 -A 2 po/fr.po
<tsdgeos> #: qml/Components/Dialogs.qml:157
<tsdgeos> msgid "Restart"
<tsdgeos> msgstr "Redémarrer"
<seb128> the launchpad template is from 08-31
<seb128> well at least https://translations.launchpad.net/unity8/rtm-14.09 has last changed "2014-08-31" for french
<seb128> and it's fully translated
<seb128> which means it didn't get updated since
<tsdgeos> there has been changes to our .pot in 18 september and 26 september
<tsdgeos> i don't understand the magic behind launchpad
<tsdgeos> but we are getting translations from it
<seb128> dpm, ^ is unity8 getting the template from the vcs or from the package?
<tsdgeos> we got udaptes for fr on 29th
<seb128> not in rtm though?
<tsdgeos> i have no idea how rtm works
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that didn't get commits since 09-08
<tsdgeos> yeah what's that branch?
<dpm> seb128, afaik from the vcs, unless someone set up the package
<seb128> was Saviq pushing there manually and that stopped with him being away?
<tsdgeos> and who is supposed to update it?
<seb128> I guess Saviq went in vac with that knowledge
<tsdgeos> is that branch magically updated by the rtm ci train?
<dpm> so I guess ever since he's away releases have been made from the non-rtm branch?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: kgunn: have we been doing releases for rtm besides doing them for utopic?
<seb128> who has been doing unity8 landings?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti and kgunn
<seb128> tsdgeos, I guess the landings should have been targetting the rtm vcs
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> both at most
<tsdgeos> but we need to keep landing in trunk
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I guess if Saviq did a rtm specific branch it's because the content was different in trunk and rtm?
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<tsdgeos> it's just a copy
<seb128> seems wasteful to have a branch then
<seb128> we just use trunk on other components
<seb128> dpm, can we point the translations to trunk in that case?
<tsdgeos> i may be speaking bullshit
<dpm> seb128, yeah, just a sec
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<tsdgeos> but tbh i don't remember us having anything different in trunk vs rtm
<kgunn> tsdgeos: seb128 in general...yes....we're releasing to rtm as well as devel...but there's been significant lag in the time from landing on devel-utopic to rtm
<kgunn> various reasons
<seb128> kgunn, shouldn't the rtm vcs serie be updated at the same time the update package hits the rtm archive?
<dpm> seb128, tsdgeos, ok, translations in lp:unity point now to trunk. The lastest template update seems to have been on 2014-09-24. Which means it's recent, but it doesn't quite match the date on which tsdgeos mentioned they'd updated the .pot file (26th)
<tsdgeos> confusing :D
<seb128> dpm, that's not giving us an updated template in https://translations.launchpad.net/unity8/rtm-14.09 though?
<dpm> seb128, no, it doesn't, unless someone merges from trunk to rtm or updates the pot in rtm
<seb128> dpm, can we update the pot in rtm from launchpad?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, we can either manually upload an up-to-date one directly, or if we go the vcs route someone needs to commit a new one
<seb128> kgunn, ^ can you help there?
<dpm> I _think_ LP will import the latest, so if we upload manually, then it'll use that one instead of the one on the branch
<seb128> that didn't happen in practice though
<seb128> the current template on launchpad is missing strings
<seb128> e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/unity8/rtm-14.09/+pots/unity8/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Restart
<kgunn> seb128: sorry, quick context....sounds b/c way we do rtm branch (binary copy) that pot files aren't updating properly ?
<kgunn> so we need to manually merge to rtm branch?
<seb128> kgunn, whoever was updating https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09 stopped doing so
<seb128> kgunn, and that means the pot in that serie/translations are outdated
<seb128> kgunn, I guess the whoever was Saviq before being on vac and nobody has been doing that since he's away
<kgunn> ah ha... thanks seb128 , yeah i would think mzanetti might know better...he did the vulcan mind meld with saviq before he left
<seb128> kgunn, can, one way or another can you get that rtm branch updated?
<seb128> we need it to get the rtm properly translated
<kgunn> seb128: yep
<kgunn> mzanetti: can we just manual merge trunk to unity8/rtm
<kgunn> ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: ping
<seb128> kgunn, why do you have a rtm serie if the content is identic to trunk?
<kgunn> seb128: i think this was actually something we wanted to do in terms of running ui tests....but my memory is foggy
<seb128> kgunn, ok, no worry
<seb128> kgunn, just get the pot update in the rtm vcs please ;-)
<racarr> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/fix-touch-tooltypes fixed whitespace when you have a chance :)
<racarr> Also can someone review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/support-state-changing
<racarr> Would like to land it with platform-api/support-state-changing
<racarr> but need someone to counter gerrys old-1 review
<racarr> which is fixed :)
<dandrader> racarr, approved
<racarr> dandrader: Thanks :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-30
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how's the review of scopes_more_things_on_memory going?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, any luck with the ppa?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no the personal ppa's are worthless
<pstolowski> :(
<tsdgeos> need to use one that is phone enabld
<tsdgeos> we have one
<tsdgeos> but mzanetti was using it for something else
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are we done with it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure. you approved the branches
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so how do i take over? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think you should have permissions
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'd suggest to just drop the existing packages
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then go to your branch, create a packaging recipe and target that ppa
<mzanetti> that's how I do it usually... you can also manually dput if you prefer that
<tsdgeos> i'll dput
<tsdgeos> it's somethin i have some knowledge of how to try to do
<tsdgeos> ok packages deleted
<tsdgeos> now let's add stuff
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there's a change in card-visual-tweaks i don't understand
<tsdgeos> let's see if you can help me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: run make tryCard
<tsdgeos> and select Art, header, summary - overlaid
<tsdgeos> the "gray" area is with this patch quite bigger than without
<tsdgeos> and i don't see why
<tsdgeos> uhmmm
<tsdgeos> is it actually a regression of scope_more_things_memory?
<tsdgeos> and now i can't find a difference
 * tsdgeos scratches his eyes
<tsdgeos> ouch that hurt
<tsdgeos> ok, can't see a difference anymore
<tsdgeos> JohnLea: ping
<facundobatista> Holas
<yecril71pl> Hello, what do I need to have nautilus run over ssh?
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, what's the recommended way to launch system settings from a build dir without installing?
<seb128> mzanetti, hey, it's "don't"
<mzanetti> :(
<mzanetti> really?
<seb128> sorry we just don't support that atm
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge/+packages has it
<seb128> qml import paths are no fun
<mzanetti> seb128: hah... works quite well for me :D
<tsdgeos> kgunn: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge/+packages has the list bottom edge thing, who should be testing it?
<seb128> mzanetti, you probably know qt better than us, patches are welcome ;-)
<mzanetti> seb128: ok
<seb128> mzanetti, we didn't figure out how making it load locale plugins
<seb128> mzanetti, usually we just sudo cp over the system version, which sucks but sort of work...
<seb128> sudo cp; system-settings on your command line and call that back every time you do a change
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<mterry> tsdgeos, hello!
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you merge trunk over pull to referesh?
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh sure
<tsdgeos> mterry: also i was wondering about that style thing
<mterry> tsdgeos, no conflicts...?
<tsdgeos> mterry: don't know, just doesn't build as of now :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh let me test
<mterry> tsdgeos, the style sure, what about it?
<tsdgeos> mterry: so you're only removing the activityindicator?
<tsdgeos> or doing more things?
<mterry> tsdgeos, removing the activityIndicator is most of it. Also adjusting height, but I think I could have done that with default style
<mterry> I'm using same strings as normal style
<seb128> kgunn, hey, any new about getting the unity8 rtm vcs updated?
<tsdgeos> mterry: because the style exposes refreshIndicator which we may just use to disable it instead of that big chunk of code?
<mterry> I looked into that and determined we couldn't... let me find out why
<mterry> Oh...  I also fixed a bug in the SDK with how the text fades in/out
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok well besides fixing the text fading bug, the style instance is a super private variable of StyledItem (__styleInstance).  And refreshIndicator is only exposed by the Ambiance theme.  So hiding refreshIndicator that way would be extremely brittle
<tsdgeos> we do use __styleInstance in other places afaik
<tsdgeos> actually, no, just on a test
<tsdgeos> mterry: the other option is actually inheritnt from the Ambience theme
<tsdgeos> taht we actualyl do quite a lot
<tsdgeos> and then you can just set the property there to false
<mterry> tsdgeos, I wondered about that, but wasn't sure how.  And wouldn't it require the ambience theme to be installed?
<tsdgeos> it would
<tsdgeos> but it's our default theme
<tsdgeos> it's a "requisite" anyway
<mterry> tsdgeos, not normally of u8, right?  Just of Ubuntu
<tsdgeos> see ./qml/Dash/DashContentTabBarStyle.qml:17:import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 0.1
<tsdgeos> or ./qml/Dash/PageHeader.qml:19:import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 1.1
<tsdgeos> mterry: we use it, so we depend on it
<mterry> tsdgeos, looks like there's a bug in our packaging then, since debian/control doesn't capture that dependency  :)
<tsdgeos> that may be
<mterry> tsdgeos, well anyway.  That's *why* I did it like I did.  If you like I can inherit from Ambiance.  I'm personally not thrilled with that solution, but if we already do it...
<tsdgeos> mterry: i personally prefer less code than more code
<tsdgeos> and sure the dependency is not super awesome
<tsdgeos> but if it still works i'd prefer that
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK.  I can work on that today
<tsdgeos> if it has other issues we can leave it
<mterry> tsdgeos, it will be slightly uglier because of the SDK text fading bug
<mterry> tsdgeos, but I can file an LP bug about that, maybe it will get fixed in time
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, then leave it and add a TODO
<tsdgeos> we don't want ugl
<tsdgeos> and file the bug
<kgunn> seb128: yeah, just confirmed with mzanetti what we do
<seb128> kgunn, thanks
<tsdgeos> mterry: and move it to a different file to GSV is ultra big as it is :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, (to be specific, the two text labels fade in/out, but the text actually changes immediately, before the fade-out.  Looks really weird)
<tsdgeos> mterry: it = the style
<mzanetti> kgunn: ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yeah i just saw looks very bad
<tsdgeos> mterry: so let's do this, keep the code with a TODO to evaluate the use of the standard style, file the bug and move the style code to a different file to clutter GSV less, works for you?
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure, will do
<tsdgeos> awesome :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: i'll sync up unity8/rtm from the unity8 trunk
<kgunn> seb needs it
<mzanetti> ah, right, that one
<kgunn> seb128: done
<seb128> kgunn, mzanetti, excellent, thanks!
<mzanetti> seb128: btw, I've simplified this one (https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309) as your team wished, and also am implementing a fix in the launcher to actually do the reset in real time
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks, the CI run suggest you have a merge conflict
<mzanetti> can't be :D
<mzanetti> seb128: yeah, I had one, then I deleted everything and started from scratch because I got confused by it
<mzanetti> seb128: so old ci run, but code should be fine
<seb128> mzanetti, ok, great, thanks
<seb128> mzanetti, if you make unity8 update without restart then we can drop the "need to restart" dialog ;-)
<mzanetti> is there a restart dialog? didn't see that. but yeah, we can drop that
<mterry> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ping
<tsdgeos> mterry: cool
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> paulliu: was going to say we may need to make the "mascot" of the previewheader a bit bigger
<tsdgeos> but let's leave it for later
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> mterry: have you tried on the phone?
<tsdgeos> doesn't seem to play very nice with the apps scope
<mterry> tsdgeos, I did.  What are you seeing?
<tsdgeos> mterry: the bar doesn't go back to its intial height in some cases
<tsdgeos> say 30%
<tsdgeos> and then when you change to the next scope
<tsdgeos> the list changes vertically when there doesn't seem to be a need
<mterry> tsdgeos, 30% of screen?
<tsdgeos> not your bug most probably
<tsdgeos> 30% of the times
<tsdgeos> it's a few pixels ususally
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's a small gap, right?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah, that was there when I got there  :)
<tsdgeos> noticeable enough that if you scroll horizontally it will shrink
<tsdgeos> mterry: what was there?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yes I've seen that, it was there
<tsdgeos> mterry: before your patch?
<mterry> tsdgeos, righ
<mterry> t
<mterry> let me double check on the other phone I have
<mterry> just to be safe, but I remember seeing that when I was first playing with pulling
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah hold on
<mterry> tsdgeos, I can't reproduce on mako/utopic
<mterry> tsdgeos, so maybe it's either my branch or krillin/rtm, will get back to you
<cwayne> Cimi: hey, you seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1375822
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375822 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Settings go over header when scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mterry: it'd be safer if you trigger the refresh once the thing has gone back to its initial state, seems you do it a bit earlier now
<mterry> tsdgeos, perhaps -- I would have hoped that wouldn't screw anything up, so either delay refresh or fix that bug
<tsdgeos> mterry: LVWPH is not designed for lots of things happening at the same time :D it's better if you delay the thing until the body is again in place
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK will confirm I added the bug (seems likely at this point) and try to fix
<mterry> tsdgeos, good catch
<tsdgeos> mterry: nice )
<mterry> My memories of seeing it before I mucked with the code must have been wrong.  Makes me worried; I feel old and senile now
<mterry> tsdgeos, updated
<tsdgeos> mterry: that feels much better doesn't it ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, eh.  It doesn't stick anymore so that's nice.  But I'd still prefer instance refresh + no sticking
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> you want it all!
<mterry> I'm high maintenance
<tsdgeos> mterry: why a rectangle?
<tsdgeos> can't pullToRefreshClippingRectangle be a Item ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: also update .pot
<mterry> tsdgeos, (oh we do that manually?  I always think we do that automatically)
<tsdgeos> we don't
<tsdgeos> make pot_file
<tsdgeos> i think
<mterry> tsdgeos, good question re: item.  I feel like I might have had a reason, but don't know what it would be, since I make the rectangle transparent
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> transparent rectangle
<tsdgeos> seems like you want an item :D
<tsdgeos> unless pulltothingie
<tsdgeos> wants a rectangle as parent
<tsdgeos> that'd be weird
<mterry> tsdgeos, let me just try replacing it...
<mterry> tsdgeos, no it doesn't care
<mterry> tsdgeos, manual pot updates inside of branches seems like a recipe for conflicts
<tsdgeos> mterry: correct D:
<mterry> I feel like there should be one per-silo update
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mterry> Yeah...  pot updates inside of branches is stupid
<tsdgeos> now how do we do that?
<mterry> tsdgeos, well as part of making a silo, we could add a pot update branch...  but it would have to include all the silo branches
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> other teams do a manual push after land
<tsdgeos> we can do that
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think I was using the Rectangle during debugging, to see where it was -- the joiner point between header and content is weird
 * mterry is testing Item
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you think about a manual push after silo land to update the .pot?
<mzanetti> manual push to trunk?
<mterry> tsdgeos, branch uses Item now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah lots of projects do that for the .pot update, since "doesn't need review, it's just an automatical thing done manually"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess that might be an issue with the rtm sync though
 * tsdgeos shrugs
<mterry> tsdgeos, I've also updated pot though I hate it
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok
<tsdgeos> let's hope we don't get much conflicts
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's a guaranteed conflict with any other pot update, becasue the pot header timestamp changes
<mterry> So only one string change branch per silo
<tsdgeos> mterry: vote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1359667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359667 in Canonical Upstream To Distro [AKA CI Train] "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mterry> Seems crazy
<tsdgeos> it is crazy
<mterry> mzanetti, tsdgeos, do we care about rtm sync for pot?  Why does rtm need to have latest pot?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i don't know, kgunn, mzanetti, seb128 and more people were discussing it yesterday
<tsdgeos> there seems to be the fact we have a rtm branch and noone really knows why
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> well... I kinda do know why
<mzanetti> we're just not using it, in unity8 at least
<tsdgeos> but someone said we were?
<kgunn> i hazily recall saviq wanted it so we'd run ui tests as part of landing in silos ?....but can't remember how that would be forced
<kgunn> seb wanted
<kgunn> it
<kgunn> updated
<mterry> But for all those reasons, who cares if the rtm pot file lags a release?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks for the ppa
<seb128> mterry, because the pot before the update didn't include "Restart" and that string couldn't be translated in the rtm serie and was showing in english on e.g my french phone
<mterry> seb128, but that's a lag of 1 release -- which will happen anyway even if we update pot at release time in both places
<mterry> seb128, by the time the next rtm lands, it will get the translations from utopic series, right?
 * mterry might not understand how rtm translations are generated
<seb128> mterry, they are imported from the pot in the vcs rtm serie
<seb128> mterry, dunno what you define 1 release
<seb128> mterry, the rtm vcs didn't have a commit since septembre 9
<seb128> mterry, that was wrong/outdated in any case, no point have a rtm vcs if that doesn't contain what is in the rtm pocket
<seb128> mterry, what's the issue with having the vcs updated with the actual code from the serie it should reflect?
<mterry> seb128, so Utopic releases U1, syncs that release to rtm as R1, then updates its pot.  U2 gets released with translations from that pot, syncs as R2 which includes the pot from U1.  Wouldn't rtm at that point be able to take translations that have been made between U1 and U2?
<seb128> mterry, when is u8 updating its pot?
<mterry> seb128, oh I don't have an opinion on what should be in the rtm vcs itself -- I'm fine with it being reflected.  I think unity8 is just being a bit lazy about it because we keep in sync
<seb128> I don't understand why there is a vcs serie if trunk is what is used in rtm
<seb128> but
<mterry> seb128, right now...  We do it as part of the silo
<mterry> seb128, but I want to do it immediately after silo release
<seb128> - the translations are currently defined by rtm/po/unity8.pot
<seb128> - that was lacking "Restart"
<seb128> -> therefor that item couldn't be translated on the rtm image
<seb128> asking for the vcs to be updated was one solution
<seb128> I would have been happy with another one
<seb128> mterry, but yeah, translations in upstream projects suck compared to translations in ubuntu where the pot is updated during the package build
<mterry> hrm yeah sounds like an orthogonal but related problem from when precisely the pot is updated
<seb128> we need a way to make the pot autoupdated by launchpad on commits
<seb128> or daily
<mterry> seb128, tsdgeos pointed me at bug 1359667
<ubot5> bug 1359667 in Canonical Upstream To Distro [AKA CI Train] "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359667
<seb128> we keep having outdated pot
<dandrader> dednick, could you chime in here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1373966/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373966 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Trusted prompt sessions get stuck on screen blank" [Critical,Triaged]
<dednick> dandrader: yup. just did
<dednick> dandrader: dont know if what i said will help though
<dandrader> dednick, what's a "prompt provider" and a "trust helper"?
<dednick> dandrader: heh.
<dednick> dandrader: trust helper is what starts and manages a trust session.
<dednick> prompt provider is the child ui.
<dednick> dandrader: trust helper does not have any stake in unity8
<dednick> dandrader: the application (web browser, etc) asks a trust helper service to start a trust session with a prompt provider (login ui)
<dednick> so ends our complicated nomenclature judo
<dandrader> dednick, I have a faint recollection that you sent me a URL with a diagram of this whole thing....
<dandrader> some time ago
<dandrader> or was it me just asking that same question months ago
<dednick> dandrader: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1Sx3Q6IugYY0DjrQfN3em6PBhyeNotXtYAa4UioVdT8c/edit
<dandrader> dednick, thanks!
<dednick> dandrader: or this is probably more accurate now: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1IFSCWt_lOe5VPDf7PdplVwyHwimChtJKp1iW5UdlkHY/edit
<dandrader> ah, ok
<dandrader> racarr, ping
<dandrader> racarr, commented on some of your pending MPs
<ted> mterry, Can we turn your branch into an MR so I can make a silo to put things together?
<ted> mterry, It can be WIP.
<ted> mterry, It seems my phone doesn't have enough space to get all the deps to build U8. It's grown.
<mterry> ted, OK.  I'm in the middle of some sort of awful internet problems.  I'll try to push and propose.  I'm also debugging new changes to the branch, to get the content itself to adjust
<ted> mterry, K, I just want to get all the indicators and U8 together so we can test them.
<ted> mterry, Also, do you know if there's a system settings branch to add the MessagesWelcomeScreen value setting?
<mterry> ted, no I don't know
<ted> Wow, system settings has a bunch of proposed branches.
<mterry> ted, guh.  I need to go to a coffee shop.  My home internet is so awful I can't even push a branch
<mterry> ted, in meantime, feel free to take that junk branch, put it in a team branch in unity8 space and make a fake WIP proposal
<mterry> else I can hopefully do it when I'm back up
<ted> K
<ted> mterry, I can do that, but another idea is to SSH somewhere with screen and do it.
<racarr> dandrader|bbl: Thanks :) will iterate on them
<ted> mterry, Hmm, there's a "showAllUI" do you know what that is?
<mterry> ted, yeah but these 5 bytes per second I'm getting, I need to move elsewhere
<mterry> ted, OK back from Starbucks
<ted> mterry, I didn't get a chance to push yet. Do you want to?
<mterry> ted, sure
<racarr> dandrader|bbl: Should be all updated :)
<racarr> thanks
<mterry> ted, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles-test/+merge/236613
<dandrader> racarr, you forgot this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/support-state-changing/+merge/235545/comments/579554
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-01
<dandrader__> racarr, you're still adding two entries to debian/changelog in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/support-state-changing/+merge/235545
<racarr> dandrader__: Whoops...sorry...total misparse..
<racarr> rev 276 :)
<dandrader__> racarr, nitpick: version can be simply 2.5.0 instead of 2.5.0+14.10.20140929-0ubuntu1. CI will append all the rest upon release. just like with the symbols version
<dandrader__> approving anywas
<dandrader__> anyway
<tsdgeos> Cimi: CI finished on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clip_settings_list/+merge/236537 and is as good as it gets, top approve
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do we need for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scopes_more_things_on_memory/+merge/235588 top approval?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need me to remember :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, top approved both
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you merge trunk should kill some of the CI failures
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there's still a few 2013 in there
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done the merge
<dandrader> tsdgeos, all done and flattened the branch
<tsdgeos> / TODO Consider using qCDebug() when available (Qt 5.2)
<tsdgeos> that's available already
<dandrader> tsdgeos, not worth the trouble. and not available when I started writing that code
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm more comfortable with compile time enable/disable
<tsdgeos> dandrader: then remove the todo :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is it worth having a break; on  allGood = false; in the DDA?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, filename and line number please
<tsdgeos> there's just 2 allgood
<tsdgeos> ./plugins/Ubuntu/Gestures/DirectionalDragArea.cpp:401:        allGood = false;
<tsdgeos> ./plugins/Ubuntu/Gestures/DirectionalDragArea.cpp:412:                allGood = false;
<tsdgeos> second one
<dandrader> tsdgeos, micro optimization that would make the code more complex, I think
<tsdgeos> dandrader: make it part of the for?
<tsdgeos> for (int i = 0; i < touchPoints.count() && allGood; ++i) {
<tsdgeos> ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, we actually should never reach this line with mir as android-input never starts more than one touch in a single event
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, that could be done
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<dandrader> mzanetti, gonna start reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-on-dconf-change/+merge/236561
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah cool, thanks
<dandrader> it's all new code to me, so it might take a while
<mzanetti> dandrader: no worries... I'll be busy until saviq comes back
<tsdgeos> mterry: please have a look at trunk and fix the failing test in xvfbtestShell
<tsdgeos> seems it was introduced by "Make it easier to use the Lockscreen component from the welcome wizard. "
<mterry> tsdgeos, sigh ok
<tsdgeos> sorry i did not catch it in review :/
<mterry> sorry I let it through  :/
<tsdgeos> it's consequence of having too many broken ones
<tsdgeos> testShell was totally failing to even start when we did this branch
<tsdgeos> so couldn't catch it
 * mterry goes afk
 * tsdgeos goes eod
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: there's a few tests that fail with your branch, plz have a look
<yecril71pl> Why does gedit insert a new line when I replace text with \n?
<davmor2> yecril71pl: because that is the notation for a newline
<yecril71pl> What other notations should I expect gedit to support?
<davmor2> yecril71pl: pass
<yecril71pl> pass what?
<davmor2> yecril71pl: you can try the website for gedit and see what it supports and doesn't
<yecril71pl> The manual does not say what it supports
<yecril71pl> and it does not say what the Web site is
<yecril71pl> Oh I see, it is in the About dialogue box
<yecril71pl> The manual on the Web site is quite similar to the manual in Ubuntu.
<yecril71pl> However, the manual in Ubuntu does not contain the section "Using escape sequences".
<yecril71pl> Why is that?
<yecril71pl> <URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1376403 >
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376403 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit manual missing escape sequences" [Undecided,New]
<yecril71pl> How can I find differences between files in Unity?
<yecril71pl> I guess the answer is Meld.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-02
<tsdgeos> slowest internet ever
<tsdgeos> 0.5MB
<tsdgeos> going to reboot the router
<tsdgeos> meh, still slow
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hola :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ciao
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you know anything about vertical journal?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: lots of things
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cool!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it feels like there is one small bug in the cardcreator that was setting maybe a wrong implicitheight
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but then the card is clipped by the container where is put
<Cimi> actually no, there is sth weird here
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you get this failure with unity8 trunk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477914/
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> you don't have to fix that one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i did publish https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixleftlaunchergreetertodash/+merge/236829 again
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you care to reapprove :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: and you can have a look at fix_left_swipe_temp_scope_overview agian
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... given that I'm a bit stuck with setting up the next silo atm I'd prefer to also have mterry a look at this
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> i.e. have to do some rtm releases before we can release to utopic again. otherwise they drift too much
<tsdgeos> yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I linked a branch to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1362160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362160 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Card's implicitHeight calculated wrong if summary is missing" [High,In progress]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but the result is still clipped maybe because of the margin in ResponsiveVerticalJournal
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well ResponsiveVerticalJournal is supposed to clip, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but the bug seems to complain that it clips
<tsdgeos> well, they should not use a ResponsiveVerticalJournal then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, anyway, that branch should fix the bug
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-card-implicitHeight/+merge/236833
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the CardVJ will "clip" at 35gus
<tsdgeos> after that you can expand it
<tsdgeos> it's how it works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is something more
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you take that branch and change 35 to more, it still clips
<tsdgeos> welll
<tsdgeos> then that's a bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because inside ResponsiveVerticalJournal.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is VerticalJournal
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and I think those margins are problematic
<Cimi> first of all, if I change them all is blank
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on desktop, height is 234, implicitHeight 234.66666
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks like height is floor of implicitHeight?
<Cimi> shouldn't it be ceil?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: noone cares :D
<tsdgeos> i mean you're missing 0.6 pixels?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seems like at least
<tsdgeos> i don't think this is your problem
<tsdgeos> but sure, you can find where we do this and add a ceil instead of direct asssignment
<Cimi> tsdgeos, might be qt?
<tsdgeos> qt what?
<tsdgeos> you're assigning a float to an int
<tsdgeos> it obviously gets cut
<Cimi> height is realk
<Cimi> real
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there a technical reason for tst_Launcher have several UT.UnityTestCase  instead of just one?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I want to restart it
<mzanetti> dandrader: they have different init() functions
<mzanetti> etc
<dandrader> mzanetti, you want to restart what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but not collapsedHeight/expandedHeight
<mzanetti> dandrader: like the component gets destructed and recreated between those
<dandrader> mzanetti, launcher?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> iirc. it's bee a while
<Cimi> tsdgeos, right
<mzanetti> but I remember I did this on purpose
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why we did int?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: bug?
<tsdgeos> interneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet come on :'(
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will add that to the branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how come internet is slow?
<tsdgeos> my isp is crap
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mine is 125Mb/12Mb... all is fine... until one day suddenly dies for an hour
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I had more issues with fiber this year than my previous 10 with adsl
<Cimi> it is equally annoying...
<tsdgeos> vesar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1369644
<Cimi> don't you have LTE in barca?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1369644 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Should be possible to take a screen shot on the phone from the phone itself" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> i don't
<tsdgeos> and my phone doesn't support it either
<Cimi> I commented on that bug
<vesar> tsdgeos, so you're looking for what should be the notification of a new screen shot for the user?
<tsdgeos> vesar: yes
<Cimi> vesar, I vote for an entry in notification center! I commented on the bug
<tsdgeos> well AlbertA is :D
<vesar> tsdgeos, is there some video of the current one?
<tsdgeos> vesar: AlbertA said he'd record a video, but i don't see a link
<tsdgeos> he's probably still asleep thoguh
 * tsdgeos asks mup
<tsdgeos> time:04h39-0500
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<tsdgeos> vesar: but basically is a white fadein+out afaik
<Cimi> vesar, is a white rectangle fading overlay
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://i.imgur.com/ad7wOGO.png
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is with using real... looks like bottom margin should be required
<tsdgeos> where?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑
<Cimi> tsdgeos, under the card journal
<Cimi> tsdgeos, coldplay card
<tsdgeos> looks good to me
<Cimi> tsdgeos, overlaps
<tsdgeos> e?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it should be clipped
<tsdgeos> what overlaps?
<tsdgeos> ah fuck
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it goes over the category
<tsdgeos> the line thing
<Cimi> xmag is your friend :)
<tsdgeos> it's so subtle
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> I had to use xmag
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity8/fix-card-implicitHeigh
<Cimi> t
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what should be the right behaviour?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that card being clipped by the category?
<tsdgeos> give me a sec
<vesar> AlbertA, would you have a video of the current screenshot notification? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1369644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1369644 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Should be possible to take a screen shot on the phone from the phone itself" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how do you get to there? search in music?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just have few artists
<tsdgeos> uf
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that screenshot is actually weird
<tsdgeos> since the divider is anchored at the bottom
<Cimi> tsdgeos, u can use scope tool
<tsdgeos> should not be before it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478282/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just do this in app scope
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do where? in override category?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what i see there is clipping, not what you showed me
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are u running my branch?
<tsdgeos> which one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, here is noty clipped
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-card-implicitHeight/+merge/236834
<Cimi> tsdgeos, latest revision
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we need this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478346/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I KNOW ADDING MARGIN THERE HELPS... BUT IT IT CORRECT?
<Cimi> ops caps lock
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why do you think it is not?
<Cimi> or we want to clip?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or we want to add padding somewhere else
<tsdgeos> why would you want to clip?
<Cimi> margin
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that doesn't add padding anywhere, that fixes a bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but is rowspacing also, or more?
<tsdgeos> seb128: any chance we show wifis by power on the welcome wizard? it is kind of boring having to find my wifi from the 30 i get :D
<Cimi> we could use units.gu(2)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we could use other stuff
<tsdgeos> and it would be wrong
<tsdgeos> this is right
<tsdgeos> read the code
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> and tell me why you think it's wrong
<seb128> tsdgeos, that's a question for Cimi, he's the one working on the wizard
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can we show the wifis sorted by power in the wiizard?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is a question for Wellark
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with your code, the line clip: parent.height != implicitHeight will basically always be true
 * tsdgeos keeps the redirection
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can we show the wifis in power order in the welcome wizard?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, wizard, indicators, system settings, they all get the model from dbus
<tsdgeos> Cimi: rihgt, that needs fixing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we just display what unitymenumodel gives us
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so is a backend thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, together with the bug that super annoys me, connecting on an access point jumps it at top of the list
<tsdgeos> Cimi: or could move the margins out
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so you basically see it disappearing when you tap it
<tsdgeos> or just add rowSpacing below
<tsdgeos> or replace it with parent.implicitheight
<tsdgeos> that one actually makes more sense i guess
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if I play with the margins inside VerticalJournal, the journal disappears :/
<tsdgeos> don't play with them then D:
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe adding padding in both expanded and collapsed height inside CardVerticalJournal?
<Cimi> works the same
<tsdgeos> Cimi: this is not padding
<tsdgeos> this is making it right
<tsdgeos> if VJ tells you it wants to be 100px height, and then you add a bottomMargin and topMargin of rowSpacing/2, you need to add rowSpacing to its height
<tsdgeos> doing it anywhere else than RVJ is wrong
<tsdgeos> do you understand what i mean?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I do now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we need to change clipping I suppose
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> clip: parent.height != parent.implicitHeight
<tsdgeos> or move it up to the parent
<tsdgeos> and make it
<tsdgeos> clip: height != implicitHeight
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> the second would actually make a bit more sense
<Cimi> tsdgeos, != or < ?
<tsdgeos> can use < but it will never should be >
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it should clip if height is set smaller than implicitHeight?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if is the same or bigger, clip is not required, right?
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed, you can reapprove
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you give the branch a better commit log?
<tsdgeos> since it also fixes RVJ height now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<Wellark> Cimi, tsdgeos: hello
<Wellark> sorry, what?
<Cimi> redone
<Wellark> you want to show the wifi accesspoints ordered by strength?
<Wellark> negative.
<Wellark> if you have 20 access points near by and your own is not the strongest one then it will be a PITA trying to find you access point
<Wellark> if it's a full list, then it must be ordered by SSID name
<Wellark> the indicator will limit the number of access points in the indicator menu to the five or something strongest ones
<Wellark> and they will be ordered by strength
<Wellark> but the system-settings and the welcoming wizard are showing the full list so, sorry, no ordering by strength
<Wellark> tsdgeos, Cimi: what is the use case you are trying to fix?'
<tsdgeos> Wellark: i can't find my wifi :D
<tsdgeos> because i have 20 access points searching is horrible
<tsdgeos> Wellark: as an example i just setup a windows 8 laptop for my family and my wifi was correctly at the top on the windows8 wecolme wizard
<Wellark> tsdgeos: you do know the name of your wifi, right?
<Wellark> so going throuh an alphabetical list should not be so hard? ;)
<Wellark> tsdgeos: sure, what about your neighbor that comes to your house and wants to use his wifi when he sets up his win8
<Wellark> and then he has no other way than actually looking through _all_ of the access point names trying to find which one is his
<Wellark> as they are ordered totally arbitrary by strength
<Wellark> people look for specific name
<Wellark> when they want to connect to a wifi network
<Wellark> if it would not matter which one they take
<Wellark> then it would be perfectly OK to order by strength
<tsdgeos> strength is not arbitrary
<tsdgeos> but whatever
<tsdgeos> i'm not going to convince you
<tsdgeos> every single device i have does it the way i say
<tsdgeos> but you're right :)
<Wellark> tsdgeos: yes. and I have been trying to use "those other devices" in an envinment with dozens of accesspoints around
<Wellark> and they all _suck_
<tsdgeos> like my house
<tsdgeos> where i get 20 networs
<tsdgeos> it doesn't suck
<tsdgeos> it's awesome i don't have to swipe down trying to find my network
<tsdgeos> and wondering why if it's the only one with 100% power and all others are 10% is not on the top
<Wellark> well, you are just lucky that your wifi has the strongest signal around
<tsdgeos> but as said, you're right, everyone else got it wrong
<Wellark> tsdgeos: good :)
<tsdgeos> end of discussion
<seb128> tsdgeos, you should rather talk to mpt/designers about that
<Wellark> tsdgeos: I was talking about full list of access points. nothing would stop the wizard from having a default of five strongest access points and then provide means to see the full list
<mpt> Meanwhile, jounih was just complaining to me about the networks jumping around in the list, which they inevitably do if they’re sorted by strength
<Wellark> mpt: yes. when you select an access point the list should be scrolled up
<Wellark> which the u-s-s does not do either atm
<Wellark> mpt: oh, you commented on the "ordered by strength"
<Wellark> yes
<Wellark> so imagine being in a conference center during some major evet
<Wellark> *event
<Wellark> with dozens and dozens of access points
<Wellark> and having the full list ordered by strength
<Wellark> it would go all over the place before you can pinpoint the one you actually want to connect with
<Wellark> and once the ordering changes you have to start all over again from the top
<Wellark> mpt: so, that what jounih is seeing is because the wizard nor the system-settings is scrolling the list back to the top when an access point is selected for connection
<Wellark> dunno if we have a bug about that..
<mpt> Wellark, yes, I suggested that it should stay where it is until it’s actually finished connecting
<mpt> Wellark, it’s bug 1349371
<ubot5> bug 1349371 in Network Menu "Current access point should not change until it is active" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349371
<Wellark> mpt: can't really do that..
<Wellark> mpt: maybe after Washington?
<mpt> Do I have a piece of paper taped to my back that says “I am an engineering manager”? :-)
<mpt> I design things. If you say “we need a simpler solution by X date”, I can do that  … But that bug is currently Low, so apparently it doesn’t need fixing at all before RTM
<Wellark> mpt: well, you asked for it ;)
<mpt> I did no such thing
<Cimi> alecu, hola! what do I need for that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1267184 from you side?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267184 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] apps that are being downloaded/installed are not shown differently from un-installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<alecu> Cimi: is this about the launcher or the dash icons?
<Cimi> alecu, everything :)
<Cimi> alecu, I don't know what info we receive from the backend
<Cimi> alecu, whatever is missing, basically
<alecu> Cimi: ok, regarding the launcher animation, I think all the code is in place in the scope, and there's some sample code of how the client for that would work.
<alecu> Cimi: by the launcher I mean the animation as shown in the video here: https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/store/3-previews
<alecu> Cimi: now, regarding icons in the dash, I don't think there's code in the scope for that yet
<alecu> Cimi: is all of this supposed to be in for rtm, right?
<Cimi> alecu, I read ota 2
<Cimi> alecu, but I am ready now to work on it...
 * alecu just notices the ota-2 tag :P
<alecu> ok, found it
<alecu> Cimi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/files/head:/scope/tests/fake_launcher/
<alecu> Cimi: that's a "fake launcher" I've used for testing the click scope
<alecu> Cimi: it listens to the dbus signals from click scope, telling it when an app has been started installing
<alecu> and for the progress of installation
<alecu> and it gets notified when the click package installation has been completed, giving it the app_id that the launcher will need to launch the app
<alecu> when starting it gives the launcher a title and the url of an icon
<alecu> Cimi: but
<alecu> big but...
<alecu> we planned this a few months ago, when we decided that we wouldn't be doing the Installation Manager for rtm.
<alecu> I think we still need to work on the Installation Manager at some point
<alecu> that means that the progress api will need some changes
<alecu> but I think it's ok for you to start on the visual parts of the launcher animations and filling up, and then we can adapt it when (and if!) we change the backend. I think the changes should be minimal.
<alecu> Cimi: if it's ok with you, let's do a hangout tomorrow to talk a bit more about this.
<tsdgeos> vesar: ping
<vesar> tsdgeos, yo
<tsdgeos> vesar: who would be better to install a ppa on a phone and hand it over to JMulholland and friends so they can have a look?
<vesar> tsdgeos, well I think I'm the best person to do that around here.
<vesar> tsdgeos, just give me the instructions and I can do it
<tsdgeos> vesar: ok, let me sync up with a few people and i'll send you an email or ping you here
<vesar> tsdgeos, very good
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you merge feeds with the new release?
<tsdgeos> vesar: thanks :)
<vesar> tsdgeos, no probs
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, will do
<Cimi> alecu, ok
<ted> dednick, Do you have a bug number for the "unknown" text in the media widget of indicator sound?
<ted> dednick, Want to dup one to it.
<dednick> ted: no. it shouldnt be there anymore though
<dednick> ted: i mean, you shouldn't get unknown
<ted> dednick, Apparently in a version of rtm it is.
<dednick> ted: i c. no. there's no bug
<ted> dednick, What component should I mark it fixed release on? :-)
<dednick> ted: unity8
<ted> dednick, bug 1376221
<ubot5> bug 1376221 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Media widget shows "unknown" if no track data" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376221
<dednick> ted: ya
<mzanetti> mterry: hey ho. tsdgeos fixed it. mind giving it a look too (esp last comment) https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixleftlaunchergreetertodash/+merge/236829
<mterry> tsdgeos: aw thanks!
<mterry> mzanetti, will do
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. thanks. will put it to the next silo
<tsdgeos> paulliu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixleftlaunchergreetertodash
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. thanks. Let me try it.
<cwayne> mzanetti: any idea when the next silo will exist?
<mzanetti> cwayne: what are you waiting on?
<mzanetti> cwayne: currently the "next" can refer to 4 :D
<cwayne> mzanetti: the card-visual-tweaks branch
<mzanetti> cwayne: ack, worst case, will be the 4th
<mzanetti> cwayne: we are lagging behind with rtm releases
<cwayne> mzanetti: aren't we all :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: have to do 3 rtm releases now, then we'll continue with utopic ones
<mzanetti> cwayne: but, the next spreadsheet row contains that branch already
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mterry: one of the two top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixleftlaunchergreetertodash/+merge/236829
<mzanetti> done
<mterry> the bot hadn't commented yet  :)
<cwayne> mzanetti: ah i'd missed that, thanks
<sil2100> mterry: hey! I just wanted to poke you about the unlock-screen issues we've been seeing - do you know the reasons for why sometimes it's failing to unlock the screen during smoketesting?
<mterry> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/retry-unlock/+merge/236167 hasn't landed yet...
<mterry> sil2100, that may help
<mterry> sil2100, oh wait, smoketesting?
<mterry> sil2100, like actual human on device testing?
<sil2100> No no
<sil2100> mterry: the autopilot smoketesting ;)
<mterry> sil2100, oh yeah then the above branch might help.  It's possible there's a race between booting and trying to unlock
<sil2100> Oh, a loop
<sil2100> ACK ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-03
<Mirv> mzanetti: hey! we're seeing a crash and failing tests on utopic, could you take a look at that? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/267:20141003:20140929.1/10782/unity8/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: he's not here today
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: another upstream relase of unity-scopes-shell, can you merge again?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm having a look at those
<tsdgeos> but honestly autopilot is awful and we should just not be using it is my answer every time an autopilot test fails
<tsdgeos> no offsense to the autopilot developers
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, thanks. maybe check the crash then instead :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, +1
<Cimi> it can do some pretty cool things, but for us gives more false fails than real ones
<Cimi> we don't pay attention to its failures anymore
<Cimi> 90% is something broken in ap
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/base_not_clickable/+merge/236835 https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/overviewPreviewHideGotoScope/+merge/236926 ?
<Cimi> only few times is a real test failing...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I can, I am out of features to work on today (finished yesterday)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, throw me reviews/bugs
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yesterday's hotfix hasn't been merged yet into trunk, i'll updated feeds when it happens (should be soon)
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, btw i'm working on displaying child feeds now, but that should be transparent for you
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: not really, i'll have to paint them :D
<tsdgeos> i'm not using a card in there, was not as flexible as we needed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, so we don't have subtitle already?
<pstolowski> ah
<tsdgeos> does anyone know at what point the SessionAuthorizer is created for qt apps?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, first needs fixing, second approved
<tsdgeos> Cimi: nah, it doesn't need fixing :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, oh yes it does :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what you mean is a bugfix?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i mean i don't want to remove 100 lines of code to fix a thing when i can remove 1
<tsdgeos> because removing 1 is easy
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if we decide we don't want previews anymore in unity, we remove the previews, not we keep them but we remove the mouse area to enable them :)
<tsdgeos> removing 100 makes lots of things break
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's a bad example
<tsdgeos> but wathever
<tsdgeos> you don't like it
<tsdgeos> review the other MR
<tsdgeos> and land them together
<tsdgeos> it's not that hard, is it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I much rather do...
<tsdgeos> damnit i'm getting old
<tsdgeos> does anyone remember the name of the function that tells you if there's anyone connected to a signal
<tsdgeos> can't find it
<tsdgeos> it is totally discouraged
<tsdgeos> but i awnt it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, qml, qt?
<Cimi> I can help you googling :)
<tsdgeos> qt
<tsdgeos> i even remmeber the damn docu
<tsdgeos> saying this can be used to save you for doing something heavy if noone is connected to your signal
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can see that from slots?
<tsdgeos> foundit
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> bool QObject::isSignalConnected(const QMetaMethod & signal) const [protected]
<Cimi> cool
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, neverming
<Cimi> tsdgeos, anyway, can you resubmit the branch killing base without that prerequisite?
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> why
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because we don't need the first if we do the latter, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I see your point of bugfixing and stuff, I always been told from saviq that if we remove a feature, we do it completely (removing all unneeded code)
<tsdgeos> well we do because it's a prerequisite :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is your opinion?
<tsdgeos> my opinion is that there is one liner that fixes a bug
<tsdgeos> and then there's a MR that cleans up shit copied and pasted code we have from god knows where
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is one liner but implies that we should get rid of all this shit code with it anyway...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not really
<tsdgeos> we could remove the highlighter
<tsdgeos> without removing the abstractbutton
<tsdgeos> or leave the hightlighter and remove the abstractbutton
<Cimi> I think we should do both at the same time no?
<Cimi> change to Item and remove highlight
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> why in your mind is not valid to have an Item with highlight?
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, that launcher test is driving me nuts. I don't understand why it sometimes refuses to flick. will check if reverting the test refactoring make this instability go away. very frustrating
<Cimi> because if we don't want the highlight we don;'t need the button and we don;t need the style for the highlight
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but as you can see the highlight is not related at all with the button
<tsdgeos> so they are two separate things
<tsdgeos> one could higlight based on the moon phases
<tsdgeos> wihtout the need of a button
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> I like your humor :)
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, but that tip of running xvfbtest in a loop until it fails is a great one. I noticed xvfbtest is siginificantly slower than the regular test
<tsdgeos> Cimi: thank you
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but really
<tsdgeos> pressed: emptyListItem.selected
<tsdgeos> and then
<tsdgeos>  property bool selected: false
<tsdgeos> it is a spearate thing
<tsdgeos> sure your mind tells you it will be linked to a button and thn you see the button remove dna you say to remove it
<tsdgeos> but it's not really linked
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> actually wait
<tsdgeos> because i may be lying :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am just checking if we can remove it
<tsdgeos> remove what? the higlighter?
<tsdgeos> it's removed in the other MR
<Cimi> tsdgeos, since grepping for ListItems reveals imports in panel and launcher
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> but not used there
<tsdgeos> but pelase double check
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we can remove those imports as well :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no
<tsdgeos> and even if we could
<tsdgeos> they have nothing to do with this
<tsdgeos> if you continue like that
<tsdgeos> i will have to fix all of the current bugs and put them in a single MR
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ahah ok I stop
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but actually you where right the first one is not totally correct
<tsdgeos> i've fixed it now so that highlight is actually dependent on the selected property only
<tsdgeos> and not on a possible pressed state since it can't be pressed anymore
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/base_not_clickable/+merge/236835
<tsdgeos> now the guy that devided to call the root of that item emptyListItem
<tsdgeos> bad naming :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you bzr blame? :)
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> it may even be me
<tsdgeos> doon't think so though
<tsdgeos> and i'd say this was copied from the sdk
<tsdgeos> or smeels like it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, saviq
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but at revision 1
<Cimi> so...
<Cimi> it doesn't say
<Cimi> anyway
<Cimi> much better now
<tsdgeos> this history is new anyway
<tsdgeos> we moved repo like 3 times
<tsdgeos> losing history afair
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was done on purpose to forget the past :)
<Cimi> we cannot blame anyone anymore :)
<tsdgeos> :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was it actually working before?
<Cimi> pressed: (emptyListItem.selected || (emptyListItem.highlightWhenPressed && emptyListItem.pressed)) ? "pressed" : ""
<Cimi> pressed is a bool, not a string :)
<Cimi> unless "pressed" evaluated true
<mterry> dednick, heyo!  Got a moment to talk indicator UI code?
<mterry> dednick, I'm trying to allow the indicators to swap between two different profiles (essentially two different menuObjectPaths).  I've done some work to cache the menus from dbus.  But now I'm hitting what looks like a delay in populating the UI elements inside the indicator menucontent
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's javascript
<tsdgeos> it does magic
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, tst_Launcher should finally work reliably in touchOverview branch
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: cool
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, did you test pressing the top left key in the vkb?
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, that was the most prominent case this MP solves
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: shouldn't it also fix what i mention as a comment?
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, I replied to it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> just came back from lunch
<tsdgeos> ^_^
 * tsdgeos reads
<tsdgeos> AlbertA: ping
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, actually, now that I checked the code. it seems PhoneStage animates the right edge as soon as the drag starts, regardless of whether the EdgeDragArea has already recognized is and an edge-drag or not
<tsdgeos> may be
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, but the problem is that the right-edge animation moves the ap window away
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, so the tap ends up as a short drag from the app window's point of view. which aggravates the issue
<mterry> If I pass an object from C++ to Qml, Qml owns that object, right?  And will delete it at will?  But what if that object has a parent?  Then will Qml back off?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fixed the "tapping on the right edge of the screen" issue
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you can now easily tap on the category selector button in the dash for instance(that down-pointed arrow on the far right)
<tsdgeos> mterry: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-data.html#data-ownership
<tsdgeos> dandrader: cool
<tsdgeos> let's rebuild the ppa
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: how's the merge going?
<mterry> tsdgeos, nice so it won't touch an object with a parent, makes sense
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so now that right-edge animation only starts to move the app window once the gesture has been recognized
<tsdgeos> which i guess makes sense
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no merge from trunk yet? :/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, merge still didn't happen
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: but trunk has a newer version than our packages
<pstolowski> ted, line #78 in the ci sheet
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so it won't get picked from ppa unless you merge, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you have the changes i put yesterday?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i have everything from the feeds branch
 * ted Is confused, did you mean tsdgeos ?
<pstolowski> ted, sure, sorry ;)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i merged trunk into feeds yesterday as we landed some stuff. after that we requested one more MP, but it's not merged yet
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: then why is feeds older than trunk?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> because i may be missing a rebuild :d
 * tsdgeos clicks the button
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, good. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8486034/
<tsdgeos> yeah i saw :/
<tsdgeos> sorry for the noize
<pstolowski> (and of course nothing to push)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, np
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, can you start displaying subtitle role if not empty (will be empty for a while in all cases, but i'm working on a separate branch that will populate it)
<pstolowski> ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i am juggling lots of things atm, will try to get it done before eod, if not on monday
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, no worries, next week is fine
<tsdgeos> dednick: is it possible that all the ap tests for indicators are borked?
<dednick> tsdgeos: it is always possible.
<tsdgeos> dednick: looking for objectName in DefaultIndicatorPage objects
<tsdgeos> and from a quick grep i think you don't set that anymore?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you're reviewing the wrong MP :D
<dandrader> crap
<dednick> tsdgeos: erm. i don't rember changing it, but i can see that it should be set.
<dednick> tsdgeos: got a link?
<tsdgeos> to the failures? it was a local fail let me see if there's something in the internets
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mind if I delete that proposal then?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well it's clearly marked as superseeded and has a link to the other, but as you wish
<dandrader> tsdgeos, still does it rely on an unreleased unity-api?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, becaue of "libunity-api-dev (>= 7.92),"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes and no
<dandrader> tsdgeos, speak
<tsdgeos> only because i decided to base it on top of that other branch that we are landing as part of silo19
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, it has a prerequisite
<tsdgeos> which i am pretty sure doesn't really need to be based off, but helps with potential conflicts
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah
<tsdgeos> as marked in the MR
<tsdgeos> :D
<dandrader> yes, just noticed it
<tsdgeos> dednick: using silo 19 i get stuff like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486151/
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok. i'll take a look. something obviously isn't connected up correctly anymore
<tsdgeos> dednick: cool tx
<AlbertA> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> AlbertA: did you ever get to record the video for the screen capture you promised in the bug?
<AlbertA> tsdgeos: oh sorry no...I got pulled into some bug hunting/fixing...
<AlbertA> lemme try and do that right now
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: if you have some time i fixed your comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_left_swipe_temp_scope_overview/+merge/236552
<paulliu> dednick: I've add a comment on the merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715-checkable-bindings/+merge/234503
<dednick> paulliu: ta. so you were still able to get the flight-mode out of sync? or was it that flight mode & wifi were both turned on?
<paulliu> dednick: yes. But very hard.
<paulliu> dednick: Yes, that's flight mode & wifi both turned on after non-sync.
<dednick> dednick: but still in sync with the flight mode in system settings?
<dednick> paulliu: ^
<paulliu> dednick: Not sure. Let me try again.
<dednick> paulliu: ok, if you get it out of sync, can you run a command on ssh for me?
<paulliu> dednick: Because have to do that very fast. I just pull the full indicators down.
<paulliu> dednick: sure.
<dednick> give me a sec
<paulliu> Wait. I found we can turn on Flight mode and then turn on WiFi.
<paulliu> What's that?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<paulliu> dednick: rfkill list tells me that turn on WiFi will turn off the Soft block of WiFi.
<dednick> paulliu: dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.canonical.indicator.network /com/canonical/indicator/network org.gtk.Actions.DescribeAll
<dednick> paulliu: yeah, i think if you manually turn on wifi when flight mode is on, then it allows it to be on.
<paulliu> dednick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486539/
<paulliu> dednick: Settings flight mode is off. Indicator flight mode is on. And it automatically connects to WiFi.
<paulliu> dednick: http://tinyurl.com/nq3txw9
<dednick> paulliu: and thats with my branch?
<paulliu> dednick: yes.
<dednick> paulliu: doh. thanks
<dednick> kgunn: ^ still seems to be a problem with the flight mode switch. going to need more investigations
<paulliu> dednick: I've installed MenuItemFactory.qml to /usr/share/unity8/Panel/Indicators md5sum is df4600201f8fdfbd46c4d281f8a7b5f5
<paulliu> dednick: You have to push indicators very fast to get it non-sync.
<paulliu> dednick: Faster than any rhythm games I think.
<dednick> paulliu: heh. yeah still a but though :/
<kgunn> tah
<kgunn> mterry: looks like dednick might be reworking that checkable-bindings branch ^
<mterry> kgunn, hah!  procrastination for the win
<kgunn> :)
<dednick> hm. one possiblity is that the server didnt respond to the change in the check status from the indicator
<dednick> only way to know that is if the system settings one does the same thing though...
<dednick> there's no validation on update.
<dandrader> racarr, would you have some time to review that? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/platform-api/removeMirClipboard/+merge/237094
<dandrader> racarr, not high priority though
<dednick> other possibility is that my code is shit. but that cant be right...
<dandrader> racarr, thanks for the review. you can top-approve as well
<racarr> dandrader: Np
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-05
<darklight_> How can I interact with compiz using dbus ?
<darklight_> I have an issue with chrome on ubuntu + unity + fglrx when using the system title bar and borders
<darklight_> when chrome goes fullscreen all the buttons are offset
<darklight_> and there's graphical glitches
<yecril71pl> What provides support for news URL scheme?
<yecril71pl> I tried { gvfs-open 'news:1bp21kqu4hqss$.31ga4jgjsbk6.dlg@40tude.net'; } and it failed.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-28
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if i loop test launcher i can get qmltestrunner::Launcher::test_quickListMenuOnRMB to fail
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Launcher::test_quickListMenuOnRMB() property visible
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (): false
<tsdgeos>    Expected (): true
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/Launcher/tst_Launcher.qml(730)]
<tsdgeos> want me to open a bug? try to fix it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I can look at it, no prob
<tsdgeos> k, i'll open a bug and assign it to you
<cimi> pstolowski, did something change recently with scopes dev files? I cannot compile my scope anymore :D missing PreviewQueryBase.h, but the header is still under /usr/include/unity-scopes-3/unity/scopes/
<pstolowski> cimi, wily?
<cimi> pstolowski, vivid + overlay
<pstolowski> cimi, hmm, try a clean build? we did change some packaging stuff
<cimi> pstolowski, yeah works after bzr clean-tree, should have done it first
<cimi> I just removed some cmake cache files it wasn't enough apparently
<pstolowski> cimi, cool
<cimi> thanks
<pstolowski> yw
<cimi> pstolowski, for this dictionary shareUris, what shall I use? QvariantBuilder?
<pstolowski> cimi, are you talking about scope impl?
<cimi> pstolowski, yeah
<cimi> pstolowski, so far I only added strings to a result
<cimi> pstolowski, so I was doing like res["myProperty"] = "czesc";
<biot> hi all
<cimi> pstolowski, but i guess we want to assign a dictionary like a QVariantMap now to myProperty
<biot> I'm having some trouble running a custom built unity: "Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' does not contain a key named 'low-graphics-mode'"
<biot> is there something I'm forgetting to install?
<pstolowski> cimi, i thought you were going to add this shareable dict to a preview widget, no?
<pstolowski> cimi, or were cards meant to be shared?
<pstolowski> cimi, for cards, just user VariantMap mymap; mymap["prop"]=Variant("ciao"); result["sharable"] = Variant(mymap);
<cimi> pstolowski, maybe i was doing something wrong: in the query.cpp file of my test scope, I was adding a shareUris property to the categorisedresult
<cimi> pstolowski, then in preview.cpp I had that property mapped
<cimi> is there a better way of doing it?
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, sure, you can totally do this. nothing wrong with it. i was interested where you want this property at the end (where shell expects it, i.e. if it's a new attribute of an 'image' widget etc)
<cimi> pstolowski, maybe inside the image
<Saviq> greyback_, hey, you mentioned we have dbus mocking done somewhere, can you point me at the code?
<pstolowski> cimi, okay. yeah, so either stuff it in the result and then remap in the preview onto respective attribute of 'image' widget, or populate the attribute when you construct the preview. i think VariantBuilder will only make sens if you want an array of dict tuples, such as with 'audio' widget -see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/src/scopes/PreviewWidget.cpp
<pstolowski> cimi, (see the doxygen doc there)
<cimi> ok
<greyback_> Saviq: hey, I do a tiny bit of it in qtmir, using libqtdbusmock
 * Saviq has a look
<greyback_> Saviq: petewoods would be able to point you to better users
<Saviq> tx
<mterry> Saviq, is there a bug for the xapps-out-of-lifecycle issue?
<Saviq> mterry, don't think so, greyback, kgunn ↑?
<Saviq> if not on the card, likely doesn't exist
<kgunn> mterry: correct, no bug, just a card
<greyback> not that I know of
<kgunn> mterry: we did write down some rationale...need to find that
<mterry> kgunn, can I have a bit of background for this then?  why is qtcreator called out separately?  it's an xapp right?
<kgunn> mterry: https://docs.google.com/document/d/11GWzlGtSzLQcWVnIhwHWjjv5E0KEMtHD4HWkHkhDMrA/edit
<mterry> What is the upstream project name for Qt in launchpad?
<Saviq> mterry, don't think there is one?
<mterry> Saviq, how do we link upstream bugs to LP bugs?
<Saviq> mterry, we just put them on package bugs and add a link to qt.io
<mterry> Saviq, so we don't have a separation between upstream resolution and package resolution?  odd.  But ok, can do
<Saviq> don't think there's more, Mirv ↑?
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, package bugs don't let you have external links
<Saviq> mterry, by "add a link"... I mean in the description...
<mterry> Saviq, ah...  I for sure thought I've seen QTBUG links before
<Saviq> mterry, don't get me wrong, we could do much better
<mterry> but will do that for now
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^ ?
<Saviq> but somehow we never cared enough to make it work proper with LP's facilities for external projects
<tsdgeos> mterry: qtbase-opensource-src
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/
<mterry> tsdgeos, that's the package name.  What about the upstream "fake project" name we use to link LP bugs and the upstream bugs?
<mterry> tsdgeos, Saviq, if we don't have one, I'll make one.  Super easy  :)
<tsdgeos> i open all my upstream bugs there and just put a link :D
<tsdgeos> mterry: ask Mirv he's the Qt man
<mterry> guh
<mterry> tsdgeos, will do
<mterry> Mirv, ^ when you get a chance, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick, can you have another look at bug #1493530 please
<ubot5> bug 1493530 in Canonical System Image "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:6:qt_message_print:qt_message:QMessageLogger::fatal:deallocate:~QString" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493530
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it seems as if the stacktrace changed after your comment (at least I can't see the line you commented about)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah different stacktrace
<tsdgeos> or i commented on the wrong bug
<tsdgeos> it could also be :D
<tsdgeos> i mean there's still a 0x2
<tsdgeos> data (this=0x2) at /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/QtCore/qbytearray.h:451
<tsdgeos> in #7
<tsdgeos> so maybe the stacktrace was bogus and recreated?
<Saviq> could be
<Saviq> now it just looks like something bassed a 0x0 to UbuntuClipboard
<Saviq> but yeah, 0x2...
<tsdgeos> well passing a 0x0 to QByteArray UbuntuClipboard::serializeMimeData(QMimeData *mimeData) const
<tsdgeos> means instant crash
<tsdgeos>     const QStringList formats = mimeData->formats();
<tsdgeos> is the first thing
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<dednick> the this is the bytearray
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool to know who called serializeMimeData with a nullptr
<dednick> i think the byte array from toLatin1() may have gone out of scope?
<tsdgeos> and probably that needs a nice if to not crash
<tsdgeos> nah can't be deleted until the memcpy ends
<tsdgeos> it's just that this formats comes from calling formats() on a 0x0 mimedata
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<dednick> tsdgeos: you wanna add the check?
<dednick> or want me to?
<tsdgeos> i mean the empty data is "valid"
<tsdgeos> all the other platforms check for it
<tsdgeos>     if (data == 0) {
<tsdgeos>         emitChanged(QClipboard::Clipboard);
<tsdgeos>         return;
<tsdgeos>     }
<tsdgeos> inthe qnx one
<tsdgeos> xcb has the same
<tsdgeos> dednick: whatever you prefer
<dednick> tsdgeos: meh. i can add it quick.
<tsdgeos> dednick: yours then :)
<mhall119> kgunn: so I went and bought myself a bluetooth mouse. It connects easily to my Nexus 4, but it doesn't kick it into windowed mode nor does it show a mouse cursor. I can enabled windowed mode manually with a tweak tool, but is there any way to get the cursor?
 * mhall119 is on rc-proposed channel with mir 0.16
<greyback> mhall119: mouse cursor not done yet. silo15 should make it visible for you at least
<mterry> greyback, so how does qtmir handle xapps today?
<greyback> mterry: currently, qtmir doesn't distinguish xmir for any other mir client
<mterry> greyback, I see.  Does mir expose the difference and qtmir doesn't do anything with that info, or do they look the same even to Mir?
<greyback> mterry: they look the same, even to mir
<mterry> hmph
<greyback> so I had a chat with ted about this, and here was his suggestion:
<greyback> an application's id (appId) is always of the form: app_containerName_versionString
<greyback> For legacy app, check it finishes with "0.0" version string.
<greyback> Then using liblibertine, check the containerName matches a container.
<greyback> Then can assume it a legacy app.
<mterry> greyback, OK that's helpful.  Thank you
 * mterry goes and plays with some code
<greyback> mterry: thing is, I really dislike that approach
<mterry> greyback, heh
<mhall119> greyback: thanks
<mterry> greyback, relying on heuristics rather than a clear metadata tag?
<greyback> mterry: I think ubuntu-app-launch library should have a way to tell qtmir (this app is legacy)
<greyback> mterry: well UAL launched the xmir app, so presumably it knows the app is an xmir app. It could just tell us that, without us resrting to guesswork
<mterry> greyback, yeah.  that feels less magic
<greyback> tedg: what say you?
<greyback> please read up
 * tedg reads backlog
<tedg> mterry: greyback: Why do we care wheter it is an X app or not?
<mterry> tedg, we want different app lifecycle policies
<mterry> tedg, i.e. we want to let X apps run in the background
<tedg> So what about apps that use the GTK Mir background but are desktop apps?
<mhall119> mterry: are we not going to allow confined apps to run in the background on desktops?
<mterry> mhall119, I don't know about that specifically -- I imagine we could allow that just fine.  But the upper layer would know if we're on desktop or not and apply different policies
<mterry> mhall119, I'm looking at pocket desktop right now
<greyback> tedg: would be good to know things like: is an app click/confined, confined mir native, confined xmir, unconfined..
<tedg> mterry: I guess my feeling is that we don't care whether it's "an X app" specifically. We should have a better metric.
<tedg> Exactly, we should figure out the types we care about.
<tedg> And I'd have no problem putting that funciton into UAL.
<greyback> tedg: yeah, I agree just xmir is not a good enough metric
<mterry> tedg, I guess by xapps we mean containerized apps, right?
<tedg> I guess, I'm curious if we mean that or not. We could, for instance, care about Click apps that are marked for desktop?
<greyback> tedg: by xmir we're really meaning desktop apps - irrespective of if they are native mir (like GTK/Qt on Mir) or on XMir
<tedg> Not sure if such a thing does/will exist.
<mterry> greyback, tedg: so anything that's not a click?
<tedg> Well, that would then be browser and system settings as well :-)
<greyback> mterry: let's not tie packaging format in to the application type
<mterry> tedg, greyback: anything without X-Ubuntu-Touch=true in its desktop file?
<mhall119> so non-convergence, non-mobile
<mterry> mhall119, right -- both those categories should expect lifecycle management in pocket desktop
<mhall119> greyback: well....I may have bricked my phone :(
<tedg> mterry: I think this might be worth a mail to a mailing list. I'm guessing more people are gonna weigh in on it.
<greyback> mterry: main thing I'm concerned with: if OOM killer kills the app, could it be resumed? We have to assume anything built with our UITK can support that.
<tedg> mterry: But, generally, I'm fine putting a function or parameter on a signal for helping Unity make a destinction, we just need to decide what that is.
<greyback> tedg: what sort of info can you give us?
<tedg> We'd probably also make kenvandine happy if that list of "types" included a scope. For recognizing their appids as well.
<tedg> greyback: Depends on requirements. We throw away a lot of metadata right now, but we could keep more if we wanted to.
<mterry> tedg, greyback: I assumed that X-Ubuntu-Touch=true was the flag that opts-into our platform -- accepting lifecycle constraints and state saving and all that.  Do you know the origins of that flag and/or if my understanding is wrong?
<tedg> greyback: For instance when running we only know click/legacy, but that's just because we never need more data. We could track click/legacy/libertine for instance if that was useful.
<greyback> mhall119: because of silo15?
<tedg> mterry: It was more that we'd list it in the phone scope at first. Not sure why a ShowIn wasn't used.
<tedg> mterry: I think it was "has Mir" :-P
<mhall119> greyback: likely, I ran the citrain tool to install silo 15, and when it rebooted it wouldn't get past the google splash
<greyback> mhall119: ok, silo probably needs rebuild. Sorry about that
<mterry> tedg, well if we could trigger off that flag, this test would be easy -- and qtmir would already have the info it needs...  though interpreting that flag that way definitely deserves a mailing list thread to confirm that makes sense
<greyback> mterry: on pondering a bit, we may need more granularity than just native mir vs xmir. The term "curated" is in the doc. That sounds more like whitelisting to me
<mterry> greyback, well for a pocket desktop focus, there is a curated list of apps that we allow on the image, yes.  But I think the feature is more general -- knowing which apps expect a Touch lifecycle and which don't isn't restricted to a curated list
<mterry> We could whitelist and call it a day
<mterry> But I imagine scope will grow in future
<greyback> mterry: sure, I did say "more granularity" :) The more info the shell gets, the better a decision it can make.
<greyback> odds are we'll need to go through all the X apps, and say which is good to be lifecycled, and which is not
<mterry> greyback, what's your opinion on interpreting X-Ubuntu-Touch=true as "expects Touch lifecycle"?
<greyback> mterry: that's not what it was originally for. It was for filtering the desktop files for ones pointing to touch-supported apps
<mterry> greyback, isn't that exactly the test we want?  Touch-supported apps?
<mterry> greyback, or are you saying that you expect the desktop files for libreoffice on pocket desktop will have that flag so that they show up?
<mterry> i.e. it's a hack to emulate OnlyShowIn
<greyback> mterry: well there is that yeah
<greyback> but frankly, nothing right now is terribly clear to me
<greyback> let's start from the top. We want to exclude certain desktop apps (which may, and may not run via xmir) from lifecycle
<greyback> so we need shell to distinguish those
<greyback> UAL can probably tell us if app is xmir or not
<greyback> and if confined or not
<greyback> but that leaves us unable to detect native mir desktop apps (using gtk-mir or qtubuntu_
<mterry> Yeah
<greyback> and I see no way of doing so, as things currently stand
<mterry> Plus, there's the issue of protocol vs platform
<mterry> I *could* imagine an app that is Mir-native, but not written for the Ubuntu phone platform
<greyback> right
<mterry> So I'm back to the need for a piece of metadata that opts into the Ubuntu phone platform
<greyback> right
<greyback> flag in desktop file, plus UAL reporting xmir or not, is probably all we can do
<mterry> greyback, if we have a flag, do we even need xmir detection?
<greyback> mterry: I thought of it only to avoid having to edit all desktop files in the world
<greyback> but maybe it can be simple opt-in
<mterry> greyback, well depends on which flag we pick
<mterry> greyback, if we *can* re-use X-Ubuntu-Touch, we get all the desktop edits for free
<greyback> mterry: yeah. Who reads that? apps scope?
<greyback> would be good to be clear on what it's purpose is
<mterry> greyback, I don't know who consumes it or expects it.  I bet the apps scope does.  I can dig a little bit.  And maybe send an email out to ubuntu-phone to ask as well
<greyback> that's a plan, yeah
<greyback> if we just use desktop file, this task won't take too long
<mterry> greyback, yeah that would be nice -- qtmir already reads desktop file right?
<greyback> yep
<mterry> sweet
<greyback> I guess I'd just prefer all x apps being opted in to lifecycle, and we selectively exclude
<mterry> greyback, oh weird.  I wouldn't expect that preference  :)  Why?
<mterry> Battery savings I guess?  And you expect breakages to be less common?
<greyback> mterry: it's not a well defined opinion yet. But for CPU/responsiveness
<greyback> perhaps I'm being too strict tho
<greyback> most likely we'll build it and see
<mterry> greyback, I guess I just worry that state-saving is not at all standard in X apps like we want
<greyback> mterry: sure, but they'll be killed either way :)
<mterry> greyback, well I guess a bool flag in the desktop file gives us the choice of being more explicit down the road
<mterry> and swapping the default for X apps
<greyback> mterry: yeah. We'll expose that info up into unity8, and let it make the call
<mterry> greyback, I think we plan to warn in such cases?
<mterry> anyway.  First have to see about current flag options
<greyback> mterry: one side thing: in UAL, suspend/resume and setting of the OOM score are one operation
<mterry> Right.  We were talking in hangout this morning about maybe wanting to separate them
<greyback> I would like it
<mterry> I don't see any mention in this x-apps-for-pocket-desktop doc about OOM.  Just lifecycle
<greyback> so shell could let an app run, but be the first one to die if memory runs low
<mterry> I feel like it assumes they are the same and it wants to opt out of OOM too
<greyback> mterry: in my book, they're related. You can clarify/make new card if you prefer
<greyback> but yeah, one at a time
<mterry> I'm all for killing them via OOM too, but I think design would want an opinion on how that's presented to user
<greyback> mterry: giant skull & cross-bones on top of the sucker
<mhall119> yay, restored my phone, going to use a demo phone for silo experimenting from now on :)
<mterry> mhall119, :)
<mterry> Maybe just kill Touch apps preferentially, and display a dialog about killing x-apps if it must
<greyback> mterry: we can't stop the kernel killing apps
<greyback> well, we can influence it's decision with OOM score
<mterry> greyback, oh, we can't set a fine-grained policy?
<mterry> that's something
<greyback> but if it strikes, we can only fix up things afterwards
<mterry> I see
<mterry> Then yeah, opting out of OOM makes sense for legacy apps
<greyback> OOM score is a weighting that the kernel takes into consideration when deciding which process to kill.
<greyback> if your app has a high score (i.e. avoid killing it) but is sucking up all memory, the kernel may kill it anyway
<greyback> we won't totally opt out processes from OOM (if kernel can't free memory when there's none free, then it'll hang), it's just something we need to try deal with.
<greyback> so OOM score is most influence we have on it
<mterry> greyback, sure.  "opt out as much as possible"  :)
<greyback> yep
<mhall119> greyback: yeah, silo15 is pretty busted
<mhall119> The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntu-touch ubuntu-touch-session unity8 unity8-common
<greyback> mhall119: ok, thanks. Will try rebuild
<mterry> kgunn, bug 1500444 is a data loss bug with patch.  I'd like to squeeze it into OTA7 if possible.  Just saw that freeze got a little delayed.  Wanted to put this on your radar
<ubot5> bug 1500444 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QLockFile won't notice if the lock pid is re-used by an unrelated process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500444
<mterry> kgunn, (data loss in the sense that you can lose your webbrowser-app session)
<mterry> I don't know if that's really data or not...  But I believe it saves form content, so I think it would count
<mhall119> greyback: strange, my personal phone won't switch to window mode when connected to a mouse, but another Nexus4 with teh same channel and build # does...
<greyback> mhall119: oh joy :) Well, let us land the proper mouse support first, then we can investigate
<mhall119> greyback: thanks
<mhall119> greyback: my first guess would be that it has something to do with the tweak app I used on my personal phone to force it into windowed/staged mode
<mhall119> greyback_: I was right, got it working on my personal device with:
<mhall119> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode 'Automatic'
<greyback_> mhall119: ah, you had it at non-automatic?
<mhall119> greyback_: it seems TweakGeek/Ubuntu Touch Tweak Tool will set it to 'Staged' or 'Windowed', and not back to 'Automatic'
<mhall119> so anybody who's forced it manually into windowed mode, either using one of those apps or gsettings directly, will need to change it back
 * greyback_ shakes fist at mzanetti
<greyback_> mhall119: sounds wrong, can you log bug please?
<mhall119> anyway, now all I need is that cursor, and I will be a happy camper :)
<mhall119> greyback_: log where?
<greyback_> mhall119: against qtmir, we'll blame mzanetti and he'll fix his stuff
<mhall119> greyback_: it seems like qtmir is just doing what it's told
<greyback_> mhall119: sure, but where else can we log it?
<greyback_> does tweakgeek have a bugzilla of some kind?
<mhall119> greyback_: I'm not sure it's actually a bug, just the fact that I used unsupported methods ot set it to "always be staged"
<greyback_> mhall119: you're not wrong, but I'd rather get it fixed than say "unsupported"
<mhall119> greyback_: ok, I'm happy to file it as a bug somewhere, just tell me where
<greyback_> mhall119: qtmir, and I can follow up
<mhall119> greyback_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1500561
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1500561 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Mode switching not automatic if previously set" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> mhall119: thanks
<greyback_> mhall119: I think I misunderstood you, it sounded like tweakgeek was setting that gsetting behind your back. Since you set it yourself, then you're right, there's not much we can do
<mhall119> greyback_: that's not true, we can still blame mzanetti
<greyback_> oh I fully intend to
<kgunn> mterry: is there a patch against vivid+stablephone ppa for that same bug ?
<kgunn> the Qlockfile
<mterry> kgunn, the wily one should apply
<mterry> kgunn, but both wily and overlay have qtbase updates in flight already.  I emailed Mirv to find out the situation
<kgunn> mterry: k, i actually assigned to mirv
<mterry> kgunn, I filled out a silo request for it (with QA steps), but didn't actually apply for the silo yet
<mterry> kgunn, sounds good
<mterry> kgunn, I don't know how common it is in practice.  But I hit it today on desktop which made me investigate
<mterry> kgunn, and I've felt like I've lost sessions on phone in past
<mterry> kgunn, which maybe were this bug
<kgunn> yep, annoying enough
 * pixel_ ping facebook o_O
 * pixel_ he dead?
<mterry> pixel_, dead for me too
<pixel_> yeah :/
<tedg> popey: Facebook is down!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-29
<tsdgeos> greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/no_double_search/+merge/272707 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stabilize-launcher-test-more/+merge/272708
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, thanks
<mzanetti> would've never found this without being able to repro :/
<tsdgeos> yeah, repro is nice in these cases
<tsdgeos> well mostly always :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: nice find, thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, did you intentionally set my branch as target?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i did intentionally set your branch as prerequisite, and failed :D
<tsdgeos> fixing
<mzanetti> ok :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stabilize-launcher-test-more/+merge/272709
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like your clazy run MP reduced our memory usage significantly enough that Victor could not get webbrowser to get OOM-killed on arale ;)
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> really?
<mzanetti> wat
<Saviq> he struggled to get it killed indeed
<Saviq> and nothing else in the list looks to me like could have any impact https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/410
<Saviq> maybe all the QStringLiterals?
<mzanetti> well, arale is also not the best example to try to repro that
<Saviq> that'd be dumb seeing what QSL is
<tsdgeos> well
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but he went: silo → can't get it killed; no silo → killed; silo → can't get it killed
<tsdgeos> the nice thing about it
<tsdgeos> is not that it saves memory
<tsdgeos> it's that it doesn't fragment it
<tsdgeos> so it saves much more memory than what it really saves
<tsdgeos> since doesn't need to allocate/deallocate it
<tsdgeos> all the time
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> yeah, I would have expected it to have a bigger impact on perf than on actual usage
<mzanetti> but glad to hear it also gets us better there
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, I got a svg icon for the dash from design (to be used in unity8-dash.desktop), do you have any recommendations where to put it? qml/graphics/applicationIcons?
<Saviq> pstolowski, data/
<Saviq> hmm can't access launchpad and other Ubuntu servers...
<Saviq> anyone else have problems?
<pstolowski> Saviq, work here
<tsdgeos> works here too
<Saviq> tx
<tsdgeos> i have problems accessing the yahoo servers though :D
<tsdgeos> so maybe the internet is breaking little by little
<Saviq> might be
<Saviq> yeah it's back again for me
<tsdgeos> and yahoo is back here too :D
<tsdgeos> weird
<mzanetti> I am struggling too
<greyback> me too
<mzanetti> launchpad, IRC...
<mzanetti> google stuff seems ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, hey, greyback pointed me at https://launchpad.net/libqtdbustest that could be useful for the dbus mocking (although in the case of logind it's probably easier to just use the template provided by dbusmock)
<ltinkl> Saviq, hi, thanks for the ref, I can have a look if it provides something better
<popey> kgunn: dpm tells me you had fun with xorg recently - a bad update? (I'm getting xorg exploding randomly on my intel laptop) wondered if there was a bug to follow or some other detail?
 * tsdgeos got a xorg update in vivid overlay
<tsdgeos> now i'm scared to reboot :D
<popey> tsdgeos: I'm on wily :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> unity8 requires webbrowser nowadays?
<Saviq> Mirv, we need the web view
<Saviq> Mirv, to display the HERE terms
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. I just noticed it since a) Oxide just (re)gained dependency on private Qt ABI, needing a rebuild, b) Oxide fails to rebuild against Qt 5.5, c) webbrowser needs oxide d) unity8 needs webbrowser
<Saviq> sorries :)
<Mirv> this after I was finally able to hack UITK far enough to get packages out and I was rejoicing at the possibility of rebuilding webbrowser + unity8 to be able to run Qt 5.5 on the phone for the first time since July :)
<Mirv> or was it June
<Mirv> Saviq: no problem, life is just complicated
<Saviq> Mirv, did you see mterry's questions yesterday about an upstream LP project for Qt?
<Saviq> to be able to assign upstream bugs to it
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, I replied to his e-mail about this another patch and said to do whatever he thinks would help. I wasn't aware of anything that could be done aside from coding Qt bug report support into LP
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> @unity please merge trunk in your branches, most of the MPs had conflicts with new trunk
<mzanetti> ack
<seb128> Saviq, I didn't see that, but it's basically bug #157488?
<ubot5`> bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<seb128> now that launchpad has some more hackers maybe they can do that? ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, which is indicator-bluetooth not working on wily? (just saw that in the unity8 changes)
<Saviq> seb128, you can't enable it
<Saviq> seb128, I thought it was a known issue that we've not ported to BlueZ 5 yet...
<seb128> Saviq, it should work, it got ported to bluez5 and works on unity7, do we have a bug?
<seb128> Saviq, you though we would release ubuntu desktop without working bluetooth? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, not desktop, but wily phone is quite ignored
<seb128> oh, that commit doesn't state phone
<seb128> what about unity8 desktop session?
<seb128> though in theory it should work on the phone, I'm unsure it got tested and about the kernel side though...
<Saviq> seb128, indeed we didn't pay enough attention to desktop, sorry about that, I just thought this is an expected state at this point in time, let me verify and file a bug
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> I'm going to update my test machine and try there as well
<seb128> it should work, but if it doesn't it's good to know and we should fix it ;-)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so this landing means the tests passed in that new test-y thing we added right?
<tsdgeos> autopkg tests i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at the moment they're "always failed" because of the missing logind mock
<tsdgeos> oh right
<Saviq> and armhf looks broken in terms of dependencies, so need to look into that too
<Saviq> seb128, can't get a unity8 desktop session, just get a black screen and broken vtswitching :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: arhmf on CI or when building?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopkgtest
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> which is != than CI, because it installs packages from -proposed, doesn't build the whole thing
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> seb128, bug #1500855
<ubot5`> bug 1500855 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth can't be enabled on devel-proposed phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500855
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we should be getting green CI now
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> i proposed another clazy run with 3 small fixes
<tsdgeos> should be green
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, is the desktop session not working an unity8 regression?
<Saviq> seb128, doubt it (the cursor disappears, too, which suggests unity-system-compositor), will need investigation
<Saviq> OTOH I can see an ibus and unity8 crash
<seb128> let me see if it does that here
<seb128> unity8 segfault doesn't sound too good
 * Saviq tries again with a clean /var/crash
<Saviq> seb128, no unity8 crash this time, but ibus yes, stacktracetop mentions mirclient
<Saviq> seb128, here's the ibus oops https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/79161cec-66ab-11e5-8bc8-fa163e22e467
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> seb128, quick glance suggests it's similar to bug #1439202
<ubot5`> bug 1439202 in ibus (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-gtk3:11:XKeysymToKeycode:keybinding_manager_bind:panel_keybinding_manager_bind:panel_bind_switch_shortcut:panel_construct" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439202
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, not likely the unity8 session issue
<Saviq> seb128, indeed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: greyback_: since the clazy fixes for unity8 seem to have been so good i've done one for qtubuntu too https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/clazy_fixes/+merge/272747
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, dandrader's mousePointer branch already bumps application api to 9, you might wanna rebase on that
<ltinkl> Saviq, yikes, noted; I feared that :)
 * ltinkl on it
<seb128> Saviq, on my wily test laptop unity8 desktop session works and indicator-bluetooth loads and shows devices and has working items
<Saviq> seb128, glad to hear
<greyback_> tsdgeos: thank you
<biot> hey, seb128 sounds familiar
<biot> seb128: I think you reclassified some bug I looked at, gvfs breaking magnet links
<Saviq> dandrader, did you merge qtmir as well?
<dandrader> Saviq, qtmir/mousePointer?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<Saviq> debian/control has a conflict there too
<dandrader> Saviq, not today
<Saviq> please do
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tx
 * guest42315 ubuntuonair in 20 min http://ubuntuonair.com/
<seb128> biot, yes, I did
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> we had a function in qmenumodel not returning anything
<tsdgeos> when it should be returning a bool
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qmenumodel/clazy_run/+merge/272788
<mterry> greyback, heyo -- we talked about X-Ubuntu-Touch the other day -- assuming that's the road we go down, is this MP roughly acceptable?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272791
<mterry> tsdgeos, how is that not a compile error?  :)  stupid lenient compile modes
<greyback> mterry: kinda. First thing I see if you're implementing policy in qtmir - I'd rather you export the "isTouchApp" as a bool to the shell, so it can decide what to do
<tsdgeos> mterry: yaeh :/
<greyback> mterry: there is no second thing :)
<mterry> greyback, it looked like that policy decision was already in qtmir?
<dednick> tsdgeos: looks fine. suppose i should test it... :)
<mterry> greyback, but I can do the round trip way -- that's something that mzanetti needs eventually anyway to show a different close button
<dednick> tsdgeos: what's with the reserve?
<mterry> greyback, if I'm doing that though, I feel like we ought to pull the whitelist out of qtmir
<greyback> mterry: well it is the shell which decides if an app should be suspended or not.
<dednick> tsdgeos: just dynamic alloc?
<greyback> mterry: yep, that I agree with
<tsdgeos> dednick: so makes sure the list is the szie we need from start instead of growing as it "fills" and needing to realloc and stuff
<tsdgeos> dednick: it's minor optimization
<mterry> greyback, right -- that's why I stuck it in qtmir.  Because it was doing the policy via whitelist already.  But sure, I'll move all out
<tsdgeos> since we know the size it doesn't harm to reserve
<greyback> mterry: cool, thanks
<dednick> tsdgeos: mkay
<dednick> figured
<greyback> dednick: "replaceme" in a debian .symbols file does what I think it does?
<dednick> greyback: i think the ci bot comes along and changes it when released
<greyback> cool
<dednick> greyback: looked at history and seems to be what happens :|
<greyback> I didn't know that
<dednick> greyback: i've requested a review from ricmm, who should know the details
<greyback> ack. he's a busy bunny tho
<greyback> dednick: this Holder thingy is weird
<dednick> greyback: yeah. doesn't do anything that i can see
<greyback> was it supposed to be a QScopedPointer/unique_ptr
<greyback> but it's got no deleter afaics
<dednick> greyback: the other sensors are all handled by android registration keeping shared pointers. so they aren't destroyed till the sensor controller is. the haptic is a special case.
<tsdgeos> larsu: yeah it's ugly, but saves lots of allocs
<tsdgeos> that's why it's cool having a tool that does the replacement for you
<tsdgeos> we can code and then just run the tool :D
<greyback> dednick: I see
<dednick> greyback: i'm thinking it probably should be shared, but it isn't here.
<larsu> tsdgeos: ya I just read about it, pretty neat
<dednick> dont see a point of 2 things asking for it creating 2 dbus connections.
<greyback> dednick: to be absolutely correct, maybe yeah. Let's see what a papi maintainer says
<dednick> I'm hoping every button doesnt do that :)
<dednick> i think the Qt sensor may be shared
<greyback> yeah, but qtsensors does that itself
<greyback> IMO papi should be the one dedupicating such resources
<greyback> +l
<dandrader> dednick, about your polit-close branch: ApplicationManager test is still failing
<dednick> dandrader: hm weird. give me a minute
<dednick> dandrader: passes for me :/
<dandrader> dednick, and item 2 here still applies https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close/+merge/262188/comments/683011
<dednick> dandrader: ok. fixing in a minute
<dandrader> greyback,  could you check if you get the test failure I describe here? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close/+merge/262188/comments/683011
<dednick> dandrader: you on mir 0.16
<dednick> ?
<dandrader> dednick, yes
<dandrader> dednick, but it's a test, shoulnd't make a difference
<dednick> well i just upgraded things have just gone shitty
<dednick> Application test wont run either.
<dednick> dandrader: ^
<dandrader> dednick, great. so you're getting the same test failure now
<dednick> dandrader: no. Application, not ApplicationManager
<dednick> dandrader: ApplicationTests.checkResumeAcquiresWakeLock
<dandrader> dednick, that one passes here :)
<dednick> those wake lock tests have always been flaky for me
<dednick> dandrader: tests passed on jenkins wily a couple of days ago.
<dednick> dandrader: i'll kick off another run
<dednick> dandrader: deleted all my build files and rebuilt. all tests pass again
<dandrader> Saviq, could you check if you get the same test failure I describe here? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/polite-close/+merge/262188/comments/683011
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm getting it but dednick is not
<Saviq> dandrader, wouldn't ci show a test failure?
<dandrader> Saviq, right, and it's passing there. damn it
<Saviq> dandrader, in any case, all passed here as well
<Saviq> I'm on wily, mind you
<dandrader> me too
<dandrader> I do out of source builds. But I would be really surpised if that's the cause
<mterry> mzanetti, I assume you're not around, but if you are, I updated my no-touch-no-lifecycle branch to have an isTouchApp bool you can consume in unity8
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-api/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272829
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272791
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm working on the unity8 side, but it may already be useful to you
<mzanetti> mterry, cool! thanks. not working on it any more today, but will check it out tomorrow morning
<mterry> mzanetti, good answer  :)
<dandrader> greyback, still around?
<greyback> dandrader: for brief questions, yes
<dandrader> greyback, why not having polite-close as a pre-requisite of https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/dont-delete-qml-cache-on-good-stop/+merge/272761 ?
<dandrader> greyback, as you said you took a bunch of code from it
<greyback> dandrader: I will tomorrow. I didn't realise polite-close was going to be approved so fast
<greyback> rebase should be easy
<mzanetti> josharenson, https://plus.google.com/105839534016416729197/posts/BSnrzs65r7i
<mzanetti> there's some feedback in the comments
<josharenson> mzanetti: ah good to know... I'll merge trunk into the ppa branch and try it on wily (just finished upgrading to wily about 10 min ago)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-30
<duflu> What is the proper name for the indicator pulldown thing?
<Saviq> indicator panel
<duflu> Saviq: Ta
<greyback_> duflu: hey, with mir16 landed, is your qtmir work on better buffer management ready?
<duflu> greyback_: I started from scratch due to the major qtmir reworks. And then stopped because your multi-monitor work was pending. When the dust settles I will have to rewrite it, from scratch
<duflu> greyback_: But in other news I will try to propose touch performance improvements today
<greyback_> duflu: ok
<duflu> greyback_: Hard to be sure but I think the phones are smoother with 0.16
<duflu> Because the change is in USC at least
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: want to have a look at your needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1378821.time-translation/+merge/271452 or should i top approve?
<Saviq> greyback_, shall I add the qml cache branch to silo?
<Saviq> you got a review lined up?
<greyback_> Saviq: we in feature freeze now, right? Can we even land mousePointer now?
<Saviq> greyback_, we're not in main so we're fine, and anyway we can land to overlay already I believe
<Saviq> I mean wily+overlay
<greyback_> Saviq: even with OTA7 feature freeze?
<Saviq> ah, we finally got there?
<Saviq> we'd want the two qtmir fixes anyway I'd say, without mouse pointer potentially
 * Saviq checks with sil
<duflu> greyback_: Are apps usually upstarted or just the dash?
<duflu> greyback__: Are apps usually upstarted or just the dash?
<greyback> duflu: dash has it's own dedicated upstart job. apps started via upstart too, but through upstart-app-launch
<greyback> which is the same upstart job run for each app
<greyback> duflu: get my "dash has it's own..." comment?
<greyback> -'
<duflu> greyback: OK, thanks. So the global upstart environment should affect all phone apps?
<Saviq> duflu, yes
<Saviq> duflu, the global *session* environment, yes
<duflu> Words
<duflu> In some order
<greyback> duflu: yes. /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-click.conf is the typical job for apps, which will inherit the session env
<greyback> I often use "initctl set-env --global VAR=val"
<duflu> Hmm, when all done my afternoon's work may come to a couple of lines of script
<duflu> But still very useful script
<Saviq> greyback, ok, I moved mousePointer out into a separate train request, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/420 is what I want to land today
<Saviq> greyback, so we'll need a review on your branch
<greyback> dednick: can you take? ^^
<dednick> greyback: sure
<greyback> ta
<dednick> Saviq: approved greyback's branch
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<greyback> dednick: couple of extra tags appeared in your touch_tracing branch
<greyback> for me anyway
<dednick> greyback: hm. thought i just deleted them. let me check again
<greyback> it might be me
<dednick> greyback: removed
<dednick> dont know where they came from
<greyback> me neither
<dednick> just deleted all of them a couple of hours ago!
<dednick> greyback: huh. they just appeared on my other branch as well.
<dednick> :/
<Saviq> dednick, greyback, I've seen some tags being kept around locally even though they're considered bad remotely (for me it's likely because I use colocated repos)
<dednick> Saviq: i deleted everything with ? manually
<greyback> dednick: please merge trunk into touch_tracing too, there's a conflict
<Saviq> dednick, right, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, I forgot to remove unity-api from the silo?
<greyback> Saviq: I think you removed the MR, but the packages aren't cleared from the PPA automatically. Need to ask trainguard to do that
<Saviq> greyback, that's what I meant, yeah
<greyback> yep
<ltinkl> greyback, Saviq: are the mousePointer branches in a silo?
<Saviq> ltinkl, had to pull them out to land some fixes
<Saviq> ltinkl, let me kick a build of those
<ltinkl> Saviq, I see; I was wondering whether the liveCaption shouldn't go with them since I had to bump the API level and also rebase on top of them; if the mousePointer stuff gets landed separately and before the liveCaption, wouldn't that have to be done again?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: want to have a look at your needs fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1378821.time-translation/+merge/271452 or should i top approve?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, a sec
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it's OK, just top approve
<Saviq> ltinkl, if ready to land, sure (we then only need a single api bump, too)
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please coordinate with greyback and put all interesting MPs into https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445 (stuff that's only gonna land after OTA7 freeze)
<Saviq> I'm gonna test https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/420
<mzanetti> Saviq, when is the OTA-7 freeze?
<greyback> mzanetti: now :)
<mzanetti> oh :D
<greyback> feathre freeze
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> Saviq, not exactly sure what you're asking for tbh...
<mzanetti> what intersesting stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, anything that we should target for the next landing, like ltinkl's window title set
<mzanetti> right... but we're not gonna land this silo within the next 2 wooks anyways, right?
<mzanetti> weeks
<Saviq> mzanetti, more like days
<Saviq> I don't think we're freezing for that long any more?
<Saviq> sil2100, what's the expected OTA7 thaw date?
<sil2100> Saviq: nowadays we usually do a snapshot on final freeze and unblock the overlay PPA for future landings
<Saviq> right, so days, hopefully
<sil2100> Yeah, final freeze is next week, so around 1 week I would say
<Saviq> sil2100, by "doing a snapshot" do you mean actually copying the whole PPA? is that a potential landing target if fixes are needed for the OTA?
<sil2100> Saviq: more or less... the snapshot copies the whole PPA but we don't enable it as a target - if a change is needed for the given OTA that has been snapshotted we first request landing it to the overlay and then cherry-pick it to the snapshot
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> To make sure we only have things that are really released :)
<sil2100> (the idea is that after snapshotting not too many changes need to be copied)
<Saviq> right, but has the added danger of having to pull in more changes than actually needed? if a project moved after the freeze was lifted?
<Saviq> or do you actually require rollbacks in that case?
<Saviq> sil2100,  pointing up so you don't miss my question ↑
<Saviq> larsu, hey, is it expected that indicator-session-service takes like 400MB RSS?
<Saviq> pstolowski, karni, I'm seeing telegram scoperunner hogging CPU and crashing, that known?
<karni> Saviq: we're aware there was an issue that it crashed, we have not found the problem yet (more on that shortly). however, I did not know it was actually hogging the CPU.
<Saviq> karni, I think that might be a symptom of the crash actually
<karni> Saviq: more: I rewrote the scope basically from scratch, and did see the same issue appear once
<karni> Saviq: could it be apparmor collecting info?
<Saviq> karni, or just before, yeah
<karni> Saviq: we'll be starting testing the v2 shortly, hopefully the situation with the scope will at least improve. if not, I'll want more eyes on this source, because it seems unprobable a brand new code would have the same issue.
<Saviq> karni, ktx
<larsu> Saviq: err, probably not :)
<Saviq> larsu, ok, I'll try and gather more info and report
<larsu> Saviq: doesn't for me right now, but yeah, please report
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: added the QLaint1Char
<mterry> mzanetti, I don't know if you saw, but I also made a unity8 branch that consumes the new isTouchApp/canSuspend bits from qtmir: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272844
<mzanetti> mterry, already rebased my stuff on that one
<mterry> mzanetti, awesome
<tsdgeos> mzanetti-: Saviq: some more free speedup https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fast_string_concatenation/+merge/272904
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, some stuff there is... unexpected :)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: well it has the downside it doesn't autoconvert to qvariant anymore
<tsdgeos> which imho is already a bit sloppy on our side
<tsdgeos> so you need the casts to QString for the autoconvert to happen
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, have you tried with QStringBuilder and the "%" operator?
<tsdgeos> it's exactly the same thing
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, heh right, I didn't notice the add_definitions(-DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER), sorry :)
<tsdgeos> no worries
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption/+merge/272920 resubmitted and fixed
<dandrader> ltinkl, ok
<dandrader> ltinkl, what I mean is that we don't need this Connections {} in SurfaceContainer at all
<ltinkl> dandrader, are you sure?
<dandrader> ltinkl, it's doing the same thing as the binding
<dandrader> ltinkl, I don't see the point
<dandrader> ltinkl, it will actually break the binding the first time it's executed. so it will effectively replace it
<dandrader> ltinkl, by "binding" I mean "property string name: surface ? surface.name : """
<ltinkl> dandrader, right, it makes no sense after removing the condition
<ltinkl> dandrader, ok done, hopefully that's all there :)
<dandrader> ltinkl, all approved
<ltinkl> dandrader, qtubuntu too? :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtubuntu/liveCaption/+merge/272756 that one is a no brainer imo
<mzanetti> @unity: standup
<mzanetti> @dednick
<dandrader> ltinkl, forgot about this one. so many branches. done
<ltinkl> dandrader, great, thanks
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey, you have the liveCaption branches based on top of mouseCursor
<mzanetti> ltinkl, except the qtmir branch... I think you want to have that too
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yea... I guess I'll have to do that as well
<mzanetti> Saviq, added those branches to the silo... but when I pressed save I saw you clicked build in the meantime :)
<mzanetti> you might want to retrigger that at some point
<mzanetti> Saviq, first I think ltinkl needs to resubmit one of the branches
<ltinkl> mzanetti, Saviq: on it now
<ltinkl> mzanetti, Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/liveCaption/+merge/272921 (someone might want to re-top approve)
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh yeah, we will rebuild it a few times still
<mzanetti> Saviq, yep... just saying as I changed it *while* you were building
<mzanetti> ltinkl, this does not bump the version: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity-api/liveCaption/+merge/272769
<Saviq> mzanetti, because the other does
<mzanetti> are we ok with that?
<mzanetti> I guess in practice we could be...
<mzanetti> in theory it would mess with reverting one or the other if we ever would
<Saviq> when reverting we'd probably bump it even higher
<Saviq> unless reverting the whole release
<Saviq> it could bite us if we only landed the bump and then separately landed the other one
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> ok well... wfm
<Saviq> greyback, testing silo 15 on wily/mako, connected external screen, unity8 went away and crashed (external screen black), that expected?
<greyback> no
<greyback> external screen will remain black
<greyback> but no crash
<Saviq> yeah, crash here
<greyback> Saviq: had you tapped on the screen at all?
<Saviq> greyback, don't think so
<greyback> backtrace please
<greyback> Saviq: hang on, silo15 doesn't have multimonitor
<Saviq> greyback, no
<greyback> without multimonitor, unity8 always crashed on external screen connection
<Saviq> greyback, but qtmir test plan includes connecting a monitor
<Saviq> ok, so expected
<greyback> Saviq: ah yeah, I added that when I was trying to land MM a while ago
<Saviq> good enough for me
<Saviq> bbl
<dandrader> ltinkl, in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/liveCaption/+merge/272921 you added mousePointer as a prereq but you didn't rebase the branch on top of it, or merged mousePointer
<ltinkl> dandrader, on it, thx
<ltinkl> dandrader, done
<mhall119> greyback: is silo 15 ready for testing again?
<greyback> mhall119: if you're looking for mouse pointer, it's not there any more.
<mhall119> dang it
<greyback> Saviq: any idea what the silo22 failure is about? "ERROR qtmir None not found in Silo PPA. unity8 None not found in Silo PPA"
<mhall119> greyback: so I'm going to be running a booth at FOSSETCON in November, and I'm really hoping to demo convergence on my Nexus 4, any chance of having an "MWC demo" style silo again for that purpose?
<greyback> mhall119: by Nov, we should have many of those bits landed
<mhall119> cool, well I'll just keep checking back between now and then
<greyback> mhall119: yeah, that would be best. Things moving quickly atm (aside from the FF ofc)
<mhall119> yeah, darn freezes, keeping my phone stable for days at a time :(
<greyback> ltinkl: if you're still there, could you please rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/liveCaption/+merge/272921 on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/qtmir/small-refactoring-of-MirWindowManager
<greyback> ltinkl: actually no, please ignore that
<greyback> train appears to apply branches in peculiar order
<greyback> dednick: can you please merge trunk into https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/touch_tracing/+merge/271655
<dednick> greyback: sure
<dednick> ah. forgot to push. thought i did it already.
<greyback> yeah I said before, but wasn't sure you got my mesage
<dednick> greyback: done.
<greyback> dednick: thanks. Let's see how much it conflicts with everything else in the MR queue
<greyback> :)
<Saviq> greyback, I think train just got dumb, rebuild should help
<Saviq> <Saviq> greyback_, I think train just got dumb, rebuild should help
<Saviq> greyback_, alan's refactoring branch is conflicting? again? or maybe with some other branch in the queue
<greyback_> Saviq: conflict with Lukas' branch I think
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-01
<tsdgeos> man i started updating to wily testerday at 6pm
<tsdgeos> still on it :S
<tsdgeos> almost done though
<tsdgeos> need a reboot and hopefully all is good
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any pointers in flashing a mx4?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, flashing through bootstrap / recovery apparently helps
<tsdgeos> let's try that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or is yours fresh completely?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess it's fresh
<tsdgeos> it's in chinese :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, then you'll need more than that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://wiki.canonical.com/PES/Engineering/Premium/Tangxi/UsingMtkFlashTool
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll try that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you wouldn't have the Flash_Part file that the doc mentions around?
<tsdgeos> i can't access one of the urls i'm supposed to get it from
<tsdgeos> and the other is empty
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lemme see
<tsdgeos> supposed to be in cd SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Linux_v5.1452.00.100/Flash_Part/
<Saviq> yeah, that's where you're supposed to put it I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/images/factory/
<tsdgeos> you sure is that?
<tsdgeos> document links https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/images/release/
<tsdgeos> but i guess that has an arale name onto it
<tsdgeos> may work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> can you mention my name again, i think that somehow quassel broke with the update
<greyback> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> worked fine now
<tsdgeos> maybe was a glitch
<tsdgeos> thanks
<greyback> cool
<tsdgeos> sil2100: music indicators are WiP but i guess they'll miss OTA7 too
<sil2100> tsdgeos: good to know :)
<dednick> greyback: test rework here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/qtmir-test-build/+merge/272932
<greyback> dednick: nice, ta
<tsdgeos> Saviq: worked \o/
<tsdgeos> flashing now :)
<Saviq> yay
<mzanetti> vesar, hmm... I think you forgot the attachment of that mail
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtmir-vivid-amd64-ci/164/console
<tsdgeos> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: mzanetti: ↑↑↑
<vesar> mzanetti. indeed. Will send it. Sorry and thanks.
<tsdgeos> we're crashing the compiler/machine ?
<greyback> yeah I saw that yesterday too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, is it a one time thing or happening more often now?
<mzanetti> oh ok...
<mzanetti> will send a note to ci guys then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: happened twice
<tsdgeos> with this branch
<tsdgeos> but it should not be that different from what i can see
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, what branch is it?
<tsdgeos> it's qtmir
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/fast_string_concatenation/+merge/272938
<tsdgeos> man, wily did weird things
<tsdgeos> like uninstall the sdk
<tsdgeos> and install the i386 version of it
<tsdgeos> :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, huh odd.  But otherwise OK?
<tsdgeos> mterry: did various of this weird stuff
<tsdgeos> had to reinstall some things manually
<tsdgeos> but yeah otherwise fine
<tsdgeos> i also used dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> which is not the recommended update method afaik
<tsdgeos> so it's kind of myh fault
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, lp:~dandrader/unity8/mousePointer is missing one more unity-application-impl bump
<Saviq> in debian/control
<dandrader> hmm
<Saviq> dandrader, also, I had to resubmit/rebase Lukas's branches if you could please have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/liveCaption/+merge/273073 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/liveCaption/+merge/273071
<Saviq> dandrader, also, who actually calls setWindowTitle from the qtubuntu change? shouldn't there be a version bump and some other project depending on it?
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean that unit8/mousePointer and qtmir/mousePointer should have unity-application-impl-10 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> dandrader, I mean that debian/control still has unity-application-impl-8 in your branch
<Saviq> for unity8-fake-env Provides:
<Saviq> should be -9
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. forgot the fake env one
<dandrader> Saviq, done updating untiy8/mousePointer
<Saviq> tx
<dandrader> Saviq, approved the new liveCaption MPs
<Saviq> dandrader, tx
<dandrader> Saviq,  "also, who actually calls setWindowTitle from the qtubuntu change? shouldn't there be a version bump and some other project depending on it?" QWindow calls it
<dandrader> Saviq, so the answer is "no"
<Saviq> dandrader, right, ok
<josharenson> After installing wily, when I search for installed apps in the dash, they don't show up
<Saviq> josharenson, tried in the apps lens (Super+A or click the Apps icon on the bottom)?
<Saviq> josharenson, it happens sometimes that the aggregating home lens is blocked by some child, should resolve itself after a few minutes
<josharenson> Saviq, yeah I tried on home and app lense
<Saviq> josharenson, and that situation persists across logins/reboots?
<josharenson> Saviq, haven't tried a reboot yet... as soon as this build finishes I will.
<mterry> ltinkl, heyo -- check out the timeZoneModel exported by SystemSetting's TimeDate plugin.  Has 15000 cities to use
<ltinkl> mterry, ok, thanks for the pointer
<mterry> greyback_, so regarding the not-suspending-xapps branches.  I get what you're saying about wanting to control unity8's use of requestedState instead.  But if I go down that route, the RunningInBackground state doesn't get used (without further changes) -- is that state no longer useful?
<greyback_> mterry: I don't think it has a use. IMO qtmir should have no notion of background-running apps, that's unity8's concept
<mterry> greyback_, fair enough
<mterry> ltinkl, did you get my message earlier about timeZoneModel?  I had some internet troubles
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, thanks :)
<mterry> cool
<mterry> ltinkl, that database has boston, so *I'm* happy with it  :)
<ltinkl> :)
<ltinkl> mterry, depends on whether has also the country name in it, I need to filter by that too
<mterry> ltinkl, I think it does -- you can test in System Settings
<mterry> ltinkl, but even if not, best to fix it in one place and just use the same database system settings does
<ltinkl> mterry, the one in unity7 or unity8? they're quite different
<mterry> ltinkl, unity8.  The unity7 one is the control center.  Totally different  ;)
<mterry> ltinkl, but actually, I believe the unity7 control center *also* uses this library.  As does ubiquity for desktop installs
<ltinkl> mterry, the one in unity8 has country info as well? can't see it there
<mterry> ltinkl, except ubiquity will also use the geonames server for a million cities instead of just 150000
<mterry> 15000 even
<ltinkl> mterry, it just lists the zone and shows something like Europe/Prague for me
<ltinkl> mterry, but yeah, maybe internally it has it
<mterry> ltinkl, ?  let me try again
 * ltinkl tries too
<mterry> ltinkl, go to the Time/Date section of the System Settings on phone
<mterry> ltinkl, lets you search by country etc
<ltinkl> mterry, wow indeed ye... I had that as well in the wizard but had to remove it on request :/
<ltinkl> mterry, it even has my city ;) cool
<mterry> mzanetti, in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272844  I have this shared piece of code that I'd like to run from multiple stages.  Where's the best place to put it?  (I've stuffed it in the stages object in Shell.qml and refer to it as stages.blahblah() from the stages, but that's obviously suboptimal)
<Saviq> mterry, does *Stage.qml not inherit a common object? maybe it should? otherwise a .js file maybe?
<mterry> Saviq, well they both inherit Rectangle, but not the easiest object to patch  ;)
<mterry> Saviq, maybe a shared object is easiest
<Saviq> mterry, maybe you want a parent AbstractStage.qml then
<mterry> Saviq, I had assumed we had something like that that I wasn't seeing.  Will add easily enough
<Saviq> mterry, it probably depends whether you want it to actually run twice or not
<mterry> greyback__, I've modified the no-touch-no-lifecycle qtmir branch to fit your ideal flow.  Mostly reduces code now, which is nice  :)
<mterry> Saviq, twice?  I just want to avoid duplicated code
<Saviq> mterry, if you inherit, there will still be two bindings
<greyback__> mterry: great, thank you
<mterry> Saviq, do we instantiate multiple stages at once?
<Saviq> mterry, hmm the split is PhoneStage/TabletStage? then no
<mterry> Saviq, phone and tablet should share it, others don't need it yet
 * Saviq was thinking about Main and Side stages
<mterry> Saviq, ah
<mterry> Saviq, will add an AbstractStage.qml then
<Saviq> =1
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> =2!
<mterry> :)
<mterry> ltinkl, oh also, if you could merge trunk into oobe at some point, it would help me (my tutorial-redesign branch is based off oobe0
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-02
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, did the qtmir clang branch build for you with clang? I had to rebase it on top of some refactors and such and it complains about gtest/gmock bits?
<tsdgeos> yes that doesn't build
<tsdgeos> it's said on the MR text
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it helps me run clazy over src/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh ok
<Saviq> greyback, hey, had to resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/build_with_clang/+merge/273115 if you could please have a look, also https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/273183 and https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/gles-sync/+merge/273184
<greyback> sure
<Saviq> greyback, had to rebuild unity8 this morning after alf's landing, it should soon be good for you to verify mousePointer finally
<greyback> cool, ta
<greyback_> Saviq: you tried silo22? unity8 in reboot loop for me :( Am digging
<Saviq> greyback_, all fine here
<greyback_> Saviq: what device you testing?
<Saviq> greyback_, how did you install the silo? dist-upgrade?
<Saviq> greyback_, krillin/vivid, mako/wily flo/wily
<greyback_> Saviq: in the end, yes
<greyback_> tried flo/vivid here
<Saviq> greyback_, I only upgraded the silo (+ dmz-icon-theme), might be something in wily (or the overlay, if you added it)
<Saviq> ah vivid
<Saviq> yeah, so in vivid overlay, I didn't dist-upgrade that
<Saviq> just the ppa
<Saviq> will have a look after ap finishes
<greyback_> crash is in rendering thread here, so suspect multimonitor
<Saviq> greyback_, ah, you got an external screen? not tried yet
<greyback_> Saviq: no actually
<Saviq> ok then not sure, all three devices behave ok so far
 * greyback_ puzzled
<mzanetti> greyback_, same here, mako, rc-proposed
<greyback_> yep
<greyback_> weird thing is, on mako, I see it draw ok. But as soon as I try interact with it, crash
<greyback_> and the crash is in the render thread, as if its gl context is invalidated by something
<Saviq> I just wonder how is it that my three devices work fine
<greyback_> maybe I need more cats
<Saviq> rofl, Ola was asking if we came out cat-crazy... thought she knew...
<guest42315> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1502091
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502091 in Canonical System Image "inconsistent and unpredictable scrolling behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> wtf does ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu not show up as a channel in u-d-f query :[
 * Saviq needs moar memories, 8GB not enough for two adt-runs in parallel and firefox...
<Saviq> greyback_, mzanetti, three devices with ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/{ubuntu,krillin.en} as appropriate, upgraded no ppa+cursors+citrain, dmz+citrain, ppa alone... all three behave fine here
<Saviq> owait
<Saviq> mako crash
<Saviq> ok got mako crashing after all
<greyback_> at least we're consistent
<Saviq> what did I do there
<mzanetti> mako + ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en here
<Saviq> greyback_, mzanetti, that's vivid+overlay alone, no ppa
<greyback_> so far, figured out the gl context mir is giving qt is not what it wants (missing alpha buffer and -1 samples)
<greyback_> Saviq: really?
<Saviq> greyback_, yes
<greyback_> eek
<Saviq> trying again, but seems like it
<greyback_> oh, -1 samples is ok
<Saviq> yeah and flo, too
<Saviq> ok so someone broke vivid, I'm blaming mir
<greyback_> reflashing to check
 * Saviq too
<greyback_> does that imply bq is ok?
<Saviq> krillin is fine it seems
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, channel in theory shouldn't matter, bq-aquaris.en just has a custom tarball I think?
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, I agree... however, there have been issues in the past with this... so as you couldn't repro with ubuntu channel I wanted to include the possibility
<mzanetti> unlikely... but hey
<mzanetti> something must've been different between our devices
<Saviq> mzanetti, my make and flo were wily initially
<Saviq> mzanetti, but krillin was vivid and was fine, so that's where I got confused
<mzanetti> ok... so we nailed it down to vivid+mako & flo
<Saviq> didn't expect to be device specific
<Saviq> yeah, just confirming now, will upgrade packages one by one
<mzanetti> ok. friday market time now. bbiab
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like use_24 didn't fly well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah forgot to merge the fix i made to use_12
<tsdgeos> well not merge but push
<tsdgeos> just pushed it
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should be moving to the airport soon?
<tsdgeos> there's no Ubuntu.Components.Themes 1.2
<tsdgeos> just 0.1 and 1.3
<tsdgeos> yes now-ish
<tsdgeos> you get there on monday?
<Saviq> yes, ~6pm
<Saviq> bregma, hey, by "Ubuntu packaging branches" you mean lp:ubuntu/ branches? I don't think we've been paying attention to keeping those in sync for a while
<dandrader> greyback_, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/surviveEmptyTexture/+merge/273221
<dandrader> greyback_, this was the multimonitor crash I was getting the other day
<Saviq> greyback_, mzanetti, ok, so we may resume testing silo 22, making sure to not upgrade uitk
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/pkg-version-into-varlib/+merge/272398 ? I managed to find slightly nicer solution to the problem
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ack... its ok I guess... will do a test run and approve if it works
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback_, dednick, we might as well pause testing, there's another unity8 landing happening in parallel https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/447
<Saviq> so we'll need to rebuild
<pstolowski> mzanetti, thanks.. btw, it's in silo 35
<a1fa> i need some help trying to capture the slider bug
<a1fa> once in a while, launcher will not reveal it self
<a1fa> bug#1 : it requires y-mouse movevement to reveal the launcher
<a1fa> 7.3.2
<mhall119> Saviq: is there a silo with mouse cursor working?
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, 22
<Saviq> mhall119, please let me know if you try it out, all feedback welcome
<mhall119> Saviq: what image can I run it against?
<Saviq> mhall119, either rc-proposed or devel-proposed
<mhall119> I just tried againsr rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en r127 for mako and it uninstalls unity
<mhall119> I'm updating to r128 now, will try again
<Saviq> mhall119, you need to install dmz-cursor-theme
<Saviq> mhall119, otherwise citrain will remove ubuntu-touch even
<Saviq> it's a new dependency and citrain can't deal with that
<mhall119> so apt-get install that?
<mhall119> why can't citrain deal with it? shouldn't that be in the package dependencies?
<mhall119> Saviq: with dmz-cursor-theme installed, citrain still gives me this:
<mhall119> The following packages will be REMOVED: sync-monitor sync-monitor-uoa ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> also some complaining about an lxc-android package
<mhall119> but it boots!
<mhall119> and the cursor works!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> now to try HDMI hotplugging :)
<Saviq> mhall119, that must be unrelated, citrain unfortunately upgrades the whole of overlay, not just the silo
<Saviq> mhall119, and you won't see anything on external screen yet, it's in the works, should be ready next week
<Saviq> at least it won't crash straight away ;)
<mhall119> well it didn't crash straight away, but it didn't display anything either (which it used to do)
<mhall119> still, something new to play with :)
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, that's expected, the silo only has the "no crash" part
<Saviq> next is actually using the external monitor, which will be ready next week
<mhall119> Saviq: awesome, I'll keep coming back and trying the latest and greatest
<mhall119> great work by everyone involved, btw, I'm super excited about these developments
<Saviq> mhall119, if you're gonna be running the silo for a while, we'll gladly take feedback, we plan to land it in for OTA7 as it's isolated from phone, so any issues are rather important
<mhall119> Saviq: I have a spare Nexus 4 for testing/demos, so I'll keep it up to date on that silo
<pmcgowan> Saviq, are there instructions for loading up a nexus 4 somewhere?
<Saviq> mhall119, just get silo 22, but there's no fireworks there yet, those are coming next week
<Saviq> pmcgowan, I meant ↑
<pmcgowan> Saviq, what did you say about installing some other dep
<Saviq> pmcgowan, right, that, just apt install dmz-cursor-theme
<Saviq> pmcgowan, all in all, because citrain will dist-upgrade the whole overlay
<pmcgowan> ok and what else :)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, it's best to just go: `apt install unity8 qtmir-android qtubuntu-android`
<Saviq> phablet-config writable-image -r xxxx --ppa ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-022
<mhall119> Saviq: I didin't do that ^^
<Saviq> can be used to add the ppa
<mhall119> do I need to?
<Saviq> mhall119, no, because you dist-upgraded
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> Saviq: btw, I posted a video of it: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MichaelHall119/posts/MxHNiDXzS1a
<mhall119> good stuff
<Saviq> mhall119, the issues you reported though (re sync) might be interesting to renato
<pmcgowan> oo I learned something
<Saviq> but that might just be another new dep from buteo&friends
<mhall119> Saviq: which issue, the lxc-android package?
<pmcgowan> buteo replaced syncevo earlier today
<Saviq> mhall119, sync-monitor rather
<mhall119> oh, that one, yeah
<Saviq> mhall119, lxc-android can't be apt-upgraded
<Saviq> so issues upgrading that one are expected
<Saviq> but yeah, I expect your other issues stem from the fact that through buteo there were new deps needed from archive and citrain tool does not allow that
<Saviq> and doesn't deal well with that
 * Saviq hopes he can finally sync contacts and calendar from his owncloud
<Saviq> sad that syncevolution didn't work out, but the project seems to be too complex for its own good
<Saviq> ltinkl, hey, why the = / => change for application api in the crash reports branch?
<mhall119> syncevolution is incredibly complex
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-03
<mterry> mzanetti: I assume you saw my note about session-lightdm -- just rip it out for now, not quite ready to land as is
<mterry> mzanetti: where are we with the current silo?  (like how close to being done?)
<mterry> I have a fix I'd like to add (for bug 1629009) -- the only problem is I'm not done finding the right fix
<ubot5> bug 1629009 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<mterry> minor issue  :)
<mterry> mzanetti: we might want a rush order silo for the media-suggests change...
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you do model updates from threads?
<tsdgeos> from https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/0168de360a9e17b6337e0304609320555b011747 it seems you do
<tsdgeos> that's kind of dangerous last time i read aboutit
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, unlikely. we do receive results from scope listener in a thread, yes, but then they are pushed to the main loop via custom qevent and applied to the model there
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: see taht backtrace
<tsdgeos> you're creating a QtConcurrent::run that calls beginResetModel
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, but this is for settings model, not search results model (my bad, you didn't say which one and I assumed wrong)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, indeed. that sounds like it's a problem.
<tsdgeos> well the crash seems to disagree with you :D
<tsdgeos> but maybe something else
<tsdgeos> i agree
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we do use QtConcurrent to handle child scopes update & reset settings model in response
<om26er> Hi! Is there a way to get unity8 pointer co-ordinates ?
<om26er> I need that for autopilot where there is a need to do relative moves from the current position of the pointer.
<greyback> om26er: nope, that ability is not possible currently. We'd need to add another dbus api for that
<greyback> I'd question why relative moves are needed at all
<greyback> AP moved the cursor, AP should know where it is, no?
<om26er> greyback, Its complex than that, AP uses evdev, and evdev supports two modes relative and absolute(good for touch where you don't need to see the pointer).
<om26er> in relative mode we need to give new co-ordinate relative to current position. So to reply to your initial question, autopilot does not initially know where the mouse is, it however does keep a track of last known position.
<om26er> so when the test is run for the first time, it won't know the position because there is no way.
<greyback> om26er: can it not do an absolute move, and relative from then on?
<om26er> sounds hackish, could work but the mouse won't start moving from where it is, rather would move from a hard-coded position, always.
<om26er> lets say I move it to ABS position 0,0 first and then move to where I want it to be.
<greyback> why hardcoded? You can calculate the position that the move is going to start. Absolute move the cursor to that spot. Then relative move from then on
<om26er> I'll try to use that approach as a stop-gap and see how it behaves
<om26er> greyback, for abs move, the pointer does not show, as I said its for Touch
<om26er> that's the approach we are currently using when our tests run on phones/tablets
<greyback> if it is for touch, I don't understand why the pointer position is wanted at all
<dandrader> om26er, using evdev relative events to position unity8 cursor exactly where you want might be trick. there are settings like pointer acceleration and speed you would have to consider I think
<dandrader> *tricky
<om26er> greyback, I said absolute move is for touch and relative move is for Pointer (in the context of evdev)
<greyback> om26er: ok, gotcha
<om26er> dandrader, hmm, their docs don't seem to mention that, thanks for the heads up, will take deeper look once I actually implement the moving pointer
<greyback> but I still thought you could absolute move a pointer. Maybe not
<greyback> (programmatically, not physically ofc)
<dandrader> om26er, those are done by mir, using libinput, I think
<dandrader> greyback, evdev is pretty lowlevel. it doesn't have a concept of pointer.
<dandrader> greyback, just devices that generate relative_x and relative_y input events
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-04
<mterry> ltinkl: saw your comment about snap-root being busted
<mterry> ltinkl: I can't reproduce on my laptop
<mterry> ltinkl: where were you testin?
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah it is, at least here together with the silo
<ltinkl> mterry, I commented it out and all is back to normal
<mterry> OK good point, let me try silo.  I was just testing in isolation, though I'd be surprised if some other part of the silo was busting us
<ltinkl> mterry, you'll have to fetch the previous build, sorry :/
<mterry> oh you took it out?  ok
<mterry> ltinkl: but you were just testing a unity8-session on your laptop?
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, temporarily; if you're really sure you fixed it, I can add it back in the next iteration
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, laptop
<mterry> I'm just trying to reproduce, not fix it yet  :)
<mterry> But it is harder to reproduce without the silo...  I'll just continue trying locally
<ltinkl> mterry, kk, pls try to run it in a full session
<mterry> I did
<mterry> ltinkl: what error do you see?  does u8 fail to come up at all?
<ltinkl> mterry, black screen, u8 doesn't start with the error I posted to the MP
<mterry> hmm, I did a fresh build and everything
<mterry> wonder if buildd is differnet
<mterry> I'll use debs from MP
<mpt> Who knows about how scaling of non-Qt apps works / will work? Basically I want to know whether it can be instant-apply or not
<mpt> attente? ^
<mpt> I mean, scaling of the UI controls to be smaller/larger
<mterry> ltinkl: goodish news, I can reproduce with the deb from the MP.  Now I need to figure out why the buildd gets a different result than I do
<ltinkl> mterry, QString installRoot() is busted, that'd be my guess :)
<mterry> well obviously  :)  But how it's built shouldn't affect that...
<ltinkl> mterry, yup, it's weird I'm getting "file:///build/unity8-VZMeoQ/unity8-8.14+16.04.20161003.1" as the install root
<mterry> ltinkl: well you're probably not getting that as the install root, but that's the fallback -- to assume we're not running installed, but in a build env and use the build root
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, as I said, it's odd it thinks it's not running installed
<mterry> ah I think I know
<ltinkl> mterry, ~mterry/unity8/session-lightdm not ready for the silo?
<mterry> ltinkl: OK snap-root is fixed I believe
<mterry> ltinkl: no
<ltinkl> mterry, no for session-lightdm or snap-root? :)
<mterry> ltinkl: no for session-lightdm
<ltinkl> mterry, alright, I'll readd snap-root, kk?
<mterry> ltinkl: yes please
<mterry> thx
<ltinkl> mterry, if you push the fix ;)
<ltinkl> mterry, or was it the one from ~1 hr ago?
<mterry> ltinkl: it was that one  :)  I had made that initially for cleanliness, extra guards.  But it also fixed the issue you noticed
<mterry> ltinkl: (null return from getenv)
<ltinkl> mterry, alright, will rebuild
<mterry> which is why when I tested originally, I didn't see it
<mterry> (originally, this morning)
<ltinkl> mterry, u8 build finished in the silo
<om26er> Hi! I reported two bugs for unity8, we need these changes to make Autopilot to work under Mir desktop. see bug 1630337 and bug 1630340
<ubot5> bug 1630337 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need DBus API to get current co-ordinates of the Pointer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630337
<ubot5> bug 1630340 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need DBus API to get screen orientation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630340
<om26er> mzanetti, ^
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-05
<mikisid> hello every one, i need some kind of system try in ubuntu 16.04 Unity, want to have option close or minimize to system try. Is it possible in Unity on Ubuntu 16.04?
<kaisoz> hi there
<davmor2> mikisid: it is on unity7, take a look at spotify or telegram for example they both do it
<mikisid> davmor2, ty for answer but i need for specific programs like hexchat and gitter
<xnox> tried 16.10 unity8 session. everything is in low-dpi mode, and no obvious way to set to high-dpi
<xnox> where i can contribute code/settings for my laptop to have correct dpi out of the box?
<xnox> for example, my gsettings are set correct for my dpi and highdpi could be lifted from there
<xnox> my goal is no end-user configuration, at least on this brand of laptops.
<om26er> Curious to know how far is unity8 session to run as a Snap on the desktop ? Asking this because the version that we have in Ubuntu Archives is going to get outdated very soon, would be cool to have an always updated Tech previous of unity8 :)
<bregma> om26er, it's not progressed enough to be generally useful yet, but that is very much our plan for going forward
<mterry> Is there an easy way to search LP for translations?  Like, I want to see which package this error message comes from
<om26er> oSoMoN: Hi! the browser app does not have sound in unity8 desktop session, It seems the settings app does have sound. Any fix around that ?
<om26er> hmm, these are the logs that I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23280345/
<mterry> guh is there a way to get gdb to remember command history across instances?
<mterry> so useful if so
<greyback> mterry: set history filename ~/.gdb_history
<greyback> set history save
<greyback> mterry: but those lines in your ~/.gdbinit file
<greyback> -b+p
 * mterry hugs greyback
<mterry> -b+p?
<mterry> ah
<greyback> put those lines...
<mterry> got it
<greyback> weird how my typos can often be phonetic, as opposed to hitting wrong key
<greyback> mterry: pretty heavy, but I use this: https://github.com/gdbinit/Gdbinit
<greyback> turning off stuff I don't want
<mterry> heh yeah that's intense
<davmor2> mterry: you might know, on log out of unity8 on desktop if I login to unity7 I get a bunch of apport something crashed from unity8 session.  It is like everything is kill -9'd
<davmor2> mterry: would that be the case do you happen to know?
<mterry> davmor2: I don't think intentionally?  There is definitely some oddness when logging out.  I haven't taken time to track it down
<davmor2> mterry: cool thanks do you happen to know if there is a bug for it or should I file one?
<mterry> davmor2: file one I guess
<davmor2> mterry: thanks dude :)
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1630722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630722 in unity8-desktop-session "When logging out of unity8 session everything is crashed all the apport bugs are reported if you log into unity7 session" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-06
<Fudge> hi
<davmor2> Fudge: hi
<Fudge> davmor2:  how u going
<mterry> mzanetti: ual-launcher code hasn't landed yet
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> oops :D
<mzanetti> sorry mterry
<mzanetti> I wonder why it happens then
<mzanetti> I'm so sure this used to work, as I created all that file watcher thing exactly for this use case
<mzanetti> and I am not aware of any other changes so far
<mzanetti> will check it out myself then
<mterry> Though I should probably update ual-launcher to get rid of the filewatcher and replace it with something else...
<mterry> slash test that this situation works with ual-launcher
<mterry> UAL doesn't offer that sort of functionality...  So I'll keep the filewatcher as is... But it won't work for snap packages
<mterry> I'll file a bug for UAL
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<mterry> mzanetti: how do we get notified of app installs, to know to add the icon?
<mzanetti> mterry, we don't need to auto-add the app... the user does that
<mterry> mzanetti: ah right, I thought we did auto-add.  Cool, thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1630997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630997 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Provide a way to listen to registry changes" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> mterry: Had one for that, but gonna dup it to yours as you wrote a better description ;-)
<mterry> tedg: oh hah didn't notice.  cool
<om26er> mzanetti, re: talking to unity8 to get orientation and pointer position. We can only talk to unity8 if QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 is exported into the env.
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> which is the main requirement for autopilot to work anyways
<om26er> mzanetti, no really only the app could export that and be introspectable
<rawhide> dash becomes invisible pretty quick after a boot. Restarting unity does not fix - only restarting the machine. Any idears?
<om26er> there is no need to restart unity8 for the tool to work for someone
<rawhide> correction: dash doesn't become invisible. More like squeezed into the corner and unable to open / unfold.
<mterry> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1631003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1631003 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK is slow to appear the first time" [Undecided,New]
<rawhide> turns out it breaks after a few uses when the launcher bar is located in the bottom. Top or left solves it.
<mzanetti> Trevinho, this seems u7 ^
<Trevinho> mhm seems to...
<Trevinho> although... top launcher?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-07
<kaisoz> hi there
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-08
<EdwardMorbius> hello, unity 8 on my 16.10 constantly gets hard locked on nouveau, is there a fix in the works?
<Fudge> anyone use unity 7.2 from trusty with xenial kernel/graphics upgrade on a core 2 q6600? mine is quite bogged down
<Fudge> with onboard G31 video
#ubuntu-unity 2017-10-08
<aware-kind> Hi. I posted a short bug descr in #ubuntu, and want to know if I should report it. Take a look in #ubuntu if you wish!
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-01
<paw19> should only pause if you had the keycode and notimeout for everything
<paw19> https://paste.debian.net/1043050
<paw19> a____ptr: I'd love to disagree, but I don't.
<paw19> dgurney, including all the ones soldered to the motherboard? :D
<paw19> i managed to simplify the example down to 4-5 lines, could someone take a look? https://repl.it/repls/RawExhaustedArray
<devhen20> Ohh right
<devhen20> in other words, I can't just trust it'll be always LE. I need ensurance
<devhen20> you can search for tags in it
<devhen20> yes, but that's for retrieving mail
<devhen20> i just dont want to redraw it all :P
<devhen20> forgive my ignorance
<spikebike22> onpora: what does this say?  'cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'  on the 2.1 device
<spikebike22> they still on x499
<spikebike22> or services/presence by default.
<spikebike22> alereon: i haven't ever run qmail myself, i went straight to opensmtpd  (on debian though)
<spikebike22> mnrmnaugh: We don't know what you think that syntax means. What does it mean to you?
<spikebike22> splud: fine tip temp controlled iron mostly (though i have bigger tips if necessary)
<urlgrabber29> i have no more money :( if any one want i we can make farm with his invest and i get free power for that !
<urlgrabber29> SuperQ: but that was not bad data before
<urlgrabber29> Light: There was light-ning today - that is what killed the asus nighthawk today.
<urlgrabber29> I think I seen Reservoir Dogs
<urlgrabber29> does "xxd -r -p" remove STX byte from the string?
<simfir1> dviola: the best option is probably mainline
<simfir1> i get stuck on pseudo device part.. netbsd seems to have howto.. can it be used for openbsd as well?
<simfir1> what kdf is used, and what cipher? docs just say the mode is CFB?
<simfir1> Kn|ves: for my first act of help, I would like to ask you to ask a real question...one describing the problem for example.
<simfir1> ɡoⅴᥱrnⅿᥱᥒts ɑre nοt ԁοіnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іs ⅾoiᥒg
<hosified> sounds like your ext4 module isn't there
<hosified> all i need is a watermelon
<hosified> yeah so it has no ipv4 address, thats what ripe is likely complaining about
<hosified> velocity, acceleration, and ? (whatever the fuck it is) ARE widely accepted.
<hosified> to be fair sex is for dumb fuckers
<hosified> tytan: error checking... what happens if it expects a number and you type some letters?
<grubles23> Verify test suite still works for python3, and build for rawhide.
<grubles23> Gender are like the twin towers. There used to be 2 of them but now it's a really sensitive subject.
<grubles23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWVu-qPR-Ws
<grubles23> Foxfir3: does arch not have a command to list all files installed by a given package?
<grubles23> I can't think of any other examples, which is probably why the spec is so specific, but postgis or something might have a fun use case for it
<grubles23> Ok I think I recalled an example from 1 year ago.  Suppose S_Z is group of bijections Z -> Z, and S_N is bijections N -> N. So S_N is subgroup of S_Z, right?
<Pillus24> "Hmm, your system is crunchy on the outside and entirely random on the inside.  Guess I'll go troll farbebook lusers, instead."
<Pillus24> aww, no karma bot
<Pillus24> faq 15 is really short and pretty much only examples.
<Pillus24> if you need an unique and stable (not changing) natural key for stocks, that's the ISIN.
<Pillus24> Dagmar: actually kindergarten kids have a very clear idea of when another kid is behaving badly - but they lack the skills to call out that behaviour without their own behaviour degenerating to the same level
<markzen15> za1b1tsu: goto does a bit much for my taste, but well that's my taste.
<markzen15> However services are not working
<markzen15> no_gravity: Same thing as | but you can't use | as apart of a mapping
<markzen15> I'm not waiting another month to hear from them, that's damn sure
<dza24> gunpla
<dza24> bill-auger: Not right now, no.
<dza24> [0]
<dza24> so do the nitro SE's
<zachary123> well i'm out of here, the kids are playing
<zachary123> i can get some gpu for $200 || $250 only xD
<EdwardIII28> It is usually not a good idea to choose to mix and combine both Nginx *and* Apache. Consider picking *one* web server and using it. Using two web servers to serve one piece of content is like loading a car full of groceries into an airplane to deliver them; it makes no sense!
<EdwardIII28> it's not like this is an open protocol
<tlonim17> unyu: if it is distributive, then they do distrivute like + and *
<tlonim17> And would like to help, instead of "read the manual"
<tlonim17> MacinMan: The two Fusion variants share the same engine and the same restrictions, just that Fusion Pro is designed to interoperate with Workstation and ESXi's more advanced features - something most Fusion users won't need.
<tlonim17> linux_probe: vimeo.com/287978756
<lukad2> There are no maps that preserve distances.
<lukad2> aw, that's not true, I care about you
<lukad2> hey guys.. question.. i'm using iwaitnotify to monitor a few folders. Anyone know how i can add a new folder to monitor without actually killing the process ? i am running it in a screen but if i kill that then the current folders may miss files... any way to add new monitor folders without restarting current ones ?
<joe_z10> it slowly vaporizes
<joe_z10> kmc, i was half joking anyways. kmc, do you know that in serbia govt fully covers trans gender operations
<Palmarwu> Does an ELF linux executable (not an archive or shared library) contain the symbols for objects inside a shared library that is needed by another shared library that is needed by the executable itself?
<Palmarwu> compact: run a sha256sum on both files
<Palmarwu> :help startup
<xuuWy> furrywolf: wouldn't be surprised if these are either fed in a list  (since the spambots do also use variations of these as nicks) or if they try to do ssh based attacks in addition to spam
<xuuWy> TheBloke screen -ls <screen name> does check for that specific name
<igflavius> He just wasn't bothered, I think.
<igflavius> because it no longer accumulates all thunks but evaluates them at each step which will probably result in it being passed unboxed in some register
<igflavius> I think it's atrocious behavior because it weakens the type system for enum classes, and violates the overall meaning of brace initializers
<sneagantq> A colorscheme as subtle, gentle and pleasant as its creator isn't. https://github.com/romainl/Apprentice
<sneagantq> kcrow, really?
<\mSgus> ooh that reflective is cool
<\mSgus> dualerium: well, how do we solve this paradox?
<\mSgus> Hyouchuu: who cares?
<jmivenBX> IntelCore, I still do that today for switches, but it requires an active Serial to USB adapter these days
<jmivenBX> Looks invite only
<b0nnyy> you can make over 150 products from crude oil
<b0nnyy> maybe that space filling fractal?
<b0nnyy> kenonoke123, do you know l'Hopital
<b0nnyy> not carrier level infrastructure...
<zombywufkh> insert_text () of course
<zombywufkh> that's nothing to do with freebsd, though
<zombywufkh> heh moriarty :P
<ccl-logbotSx> if not, then you do nothing but live your life
<ccl-logbotSx> (09:56:31) \x: you get highend audio, dualbios, rgb
<ccl-logbotSx> lurkashf2ake: you should also see what they say on their web site
<ccl-logbotSx> yഠu ϲаn ᥒot gеt a ϳഠb ᴡitһout the pᥱrmⅰssioᥒ of ɑllah
<ccl-logbotSx> mancha: sssh don't help him he's just going to split my coffee into three places and make me go on a scavenger hunt before I can drink it again
<Duns_ScrotusiX> but it creates a pointer
<Duns_ScrotusiX> I just saw that this was around: https://github.com/skywind3000/quickmenu.vim. That seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.
<Duns_ScrotusiX> because I like systemd and friends
<Duns_ScrotusiX> probs: it's stylistic. often both parentheses and curlies work
<Duns_ScrotusiX> if it's really not persistent, then login to the server each day, borg and type the key
<deniskahd> there are actually 3 in the one I posted if you scroll down a bit
<deniskahd> TYEAH LIKE WAT
<deniskahd> ponyrider: everything must, because alsa is what the kernel knows
<pavlushka_> i mean an off the shelf one I can combine with a matrix I have laying around
<pavlushka_> its also may end up creating an un-manageable pitfall
<pavlushka_> how do I rawify lpaste url?
<pavlushka_> anyone who knows how to extract this tar.gz?
<QRealmGi> Maybe you should read the papers before going on?
<QRealmGi> 1000000*(0.08)*(0.08) to be more precise. your formula doesn't take into account the 8% tax on the 8% price increase.
<QRealmGi> that is correct.
<Croephamn> cf BAD IDEA
<Croephamn> Sounds like it could potentially work, but I don't know all of the steps involved and only once messed with a VM a long time ago.
<Croephamn> is this correct? https://i.imgur.com/aTp4RXb.jpg
<Croephamn> glguy: yes 😅 I'll be careful now on-wards. Thank u!
<Croephamn> what about ones i had?
<Croephamn> Don't be a wuss, just bust it out into some jpegs!
<Guest21615> igemnace: I tested using `system '!pass stuff | eval'`
<Guest21615> Foxfir3: makes it so you can partially undo what was entered
<stakdgP> tr4656_: which speakers?
<stakdgP> interesting; I'd've seen it the other way around. it's easier to say "i did this" with a commit than "everything here is 100% correct" with a tag
<stakdgP> Myrl-saki: The start of Haskell was 1989
<stakdgP> and this life is just a binary simulation
<stakdgP> Eightynine: Keep looking.
<stakdgP> $ sysctl -d kern.lua.bytecode
<e2ug> Atom editor is very good these days
<e2ug> much readable
<e2ug> I have a usergroup called wordpress that both are in, tried setting sudo chown andre:wordpress /home/viktor/ftp
<don_quixote> functions in C can't modify their arguments
<don_quixote> i have two usb controllers, presumably one usb3 and one usb2, if i remove one of them then sys-usb boots but doesn't actually make the mass storage device available
<don_quixote> compiz
<don_quixote> noobybooby, maybe you should have separate buttons for reverse x and reverse y
<samkottlerMi> nfs-client.target - NFS client services
<samkottlerMi> yeah, I don't mind logging into my freebsd box occasionally to update plex.
<tuvokWD> it doesnt have efi support
<tuvokWD> but nore necessary...
<tuvokWD> it's like dorp doesn't even realize they've been spamming the same urls
<tuvokWD> (or i suppose SML/NJ, since you want higher-order types)
<bonestorm> I'd agree that providing the revisioned tarball would be better, and skete-haskell does
<bonestorm> fіlesуstᥱⅿ dഠᥱѕ nоt ᴡrite withоut pᥱrⅿiѕѕioᥒ of allaһ
<tlundMk> audioburn, it was a stupid idea all along, from a technical point of view, and now that I know what it's for, I'm even less likely to help you with it
<tlundMk> I understand that. There's a class, creates a Pointer to an IMPlementation. But presumably the user has the other code so they can build the binary
<silverxv> foοd ԁഠes nⲟt tɑke ɑway tһe hunɡer Allah takes aᴡay the һunɡᥱr
<silverxv> caseyliss you need to talk about favorite colors
<silverxv> dviola, yeah that matters.
<Peetz0rCW> fugee: but seriously, check your logs...  show us a `curl` command that you have used to test and the result, possibly with `curl -I` which only returns headers
<Peetz0rCW> wow its got a lot of memory
<Peetz0rCW> or an operating system
<Peetz0rCW> I'm fairly sure the protocol is irrelevant. the question is about the capability of the hardware to change channels.
<garyzeassholeBC> to kill the aids?
<garyzeassholeBC> this is copy initialization
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-02
<RoguePointer> bad ^
<RoguePointer> and then, if i switch back to terminal mode and scroll around, then switch back to normal mode again, it will duplicate this top part yet again: https://ptpb.pw/qk56
<RoguePointer> TommyC: `pkg_info -Q ms | grep fonts` gives nothing ... :-)
<StrangerVPNV> Sterile: how so
<StrangerVPNV> KaffeeKatrin: Vagrant definitely works well too, for local VMs. What zer0_her0 is targetting is a dev server it seems, not a local dev environment.
<StrangerVPNV> from that grep.
<gildeanZU> time to get the boat out
<gildeanZU> Ellenor / FlashCode: ok, so it wasn't csc_notices.py causing that issue... it's happened more overnight with that script unloaded :<
<meglawdD> i randomly choose one
<meglawdD> you gotta dab dem pods
<habithLp> anything about min space requirements tho?
<habithLp> just less headache
<ajk_> simbalion: No, it's definitely not that.
<ajk_> !info baobab | jdwee
<ubot5> jdwee: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 163 kB, installed size 904 kB
<ajk_> perl-libs ?
<ajk_> TCCR1B |= (1<<ICES1);
<ajk_> g://screeps
<ajk_> or an intel one if you don't really give a damn, in which case getting software running will probably be easier :p
<minorisEk> It was a laptop, and I got an inheritence
<minorisEk> so this will be the flow (if u think there's something im missing, let me know pls)
<minorisEk> if you absolutely must categorize it..it'd be a "cosmetic" issue
<maczal> Mochi
<maczal> That thing was a WAR CRIME
<Telvanaye> the default binaries in Ubuntu do not come with symbols (they are stripped) so sometimes stuff crashes and Icannot get a clean stack trace. Is there a clean way to just get all of the in-box ubuntu binaries with symbols w/o manually recopiling them myself? (i am talking about things like /bin/ls, /bin/cat/, ...)
<Telvanaye> zenix_2k2: eh well... of course you must be able to represent your greater-than number
<Telvanaye> darkis8, watch it won't boot now.
<Telvanaye> so looks like tracking and ignoring can be simultaneously interesting.
<sanitypassingwi> Monero is #10/1988 @ 0.92% ~ $125.87 / 0.00794441ɱ ~ 1h/1d/7d: -0.8/2.23/8.14 ~ 24h vol. 268,068.73672705ɱ / $33,743,059.29
<sanitypassingwi> you'll find one of these in most of the locations now
<sanitypassingwi> Not necessarily. Nothing saying you cannot map some memory in userspace, and point the card's DMA to that
<ozybE> i would like to make tap to click more sensitive on bionic touchpad: https://hastebin.com/qezotiware.sql whats the command for it?
<ozybE> RussellB2814: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ozybE> oh it's the even older
<ozybE> I prefer console access to anything anyway, even built my own powershell client for the damn windows crap
<mrmoneyc_> slack1256: probably vinyl
<mrmoneyc_> fіlesỿstеⅿ dοes not ᴡrⅰtᥱ wіtһοut perⅿiѕsіoᥒ of ɑllɑh
<mrmoneyc_> so it actually works...
<Guest83511> personx, so you remember this dkms.conf you need to change the kernel_version MAKE line to include this /usr/src/linux-3.16.7-42/
<Guest83511> for what it's worth, I do geninely really like the whole male choir thing you guys do so well.
<Guest83511> Coffee:
<Guest83511> I get minus 41.79 degree's
<glenfeOz> xterm also has an upstream, so it may be just to keep the diff smaller
<glenfeOz> a few hours ago mentioned something about reflection at compile time and metaclasses in C++2a... is there any proposal/draft about that? the subject interests me because I'm working on something related
<glenfeOz> Chester A Arthur linix
<glenfeOz> what's the reason to elide the size?
<globinVf> I'm not lol
<globinVf> I'm having issues understanding the fundamental group at x
<globinVf> if traccert hits your router, then the interface didn't make it up
<globinVf> But I'm thinking that the temperature is 120C higher than it's supposed to be
<globinVf> http://www.duckychannel.com.tw/page-en/Ducky-Pocket/
<efdeeTO> ab9rf: a functor is a kind of semantics mapping between domains.
<efdeeTO> zouhair: no output
<efdeeTO> Bradipo: so strace things and find out what's going on.
<nick1234ES> C18 draft's typesetting style makes it an excellent text book
<nick1234ES> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/nothing-to-see-here.gif
<nick1234ES> this has been plauging me for the past week
<nick1234ES> my boss is black - do you think that would've been the case 50 years ago?
<nick1234ES> hmm no change
<nick1234ES> is there a list of things I have to check when taking the sqrt of both sides of an inequality?
<shpaqkq> runjutsu: which part of IT?
<shpaqkq> I also have nonretina and its nice :D
<shpaqkq> well the plastic is all melted and burnng and it smells also of burning plastic
<shpaqkq> But but but it has non-seeded machine learning! You don't have to train it first!
<shpaqkq> so for some reason it is trying to open the first arg as a file
<shpaqkq> don't wanna get banned!
<fr0tzed> qwebirc66236: maybe some portable external ssd?
<fr0tzed> bazhang: it's a toughbook cf19 running ubuntu 18.04
<EchozQs> I don't honestly remember specifically how I did that
<EchozQs> and don't IRC as root, you silly.
<EchozQs> ok, I haven't seen "lifting" yet. lemme look that up.
<EchozQs> it works pretty correctly
<EchozQs> it appears that SoftwareSerial's print(int16_t) takes the var in dec form and sends ASCII for each digit
<tobiasuKp> newbieG: Add the missing type.
<tobiasuKp> Porkepix: I can't be sure it's a terminal issue though, but I don't know how weechat could be responsible anyway
<tobiasuKp> which is a requirement but thats only for storing the private key and cert in the file
<tobiasuKp> Ok I think I will give this a break and try in the morning
<tobiasuKp> tomty89: No, the thread you linked was about a guy being a tool about his damaged system
<rmkUx>  No.ž
<rmkUx> foo() { PROGNAME=foo /your/script "$@"; }
<rmkUx> so that memory isnt really for code, just for flash memory
<syndikatewJ> > let d = (Data.Map.fromList [(1::Int, 2::Int)]) in (d ^. at 1)
<syndikatewJ> lotuspsychje if u still wanna help me out i did the command u told me yesterday
<syndikatewJ> EriC^^: I wonder, isn't the A12 actually kind of new? Maybe 18.04 with the newer kernel would help?
<syndikatewJ> heh - oh well - if it fries itself - its dells problem ;p
<aethjT> no it is not complete
<aethjT> But how so
<aethjT> paper compilers*
<aethjT> kremator: B) Is not a strong argument, also cracking doesn't make much sense. One power of free software is that when somebody find a flaw, someone fixes it quite fast; so it's more like most exploits don't survive long
<aethjT> open covers work fine in metric spaces, and rudin has a section on it (in the compactness part)
<MiX-MaN> Which are autogenerated, but somewhat patched
<MiX-MaN> -bash 4.4 >>> fc-cache -f
<zed2k_> how can i set payment threshold pls?
<zed2k_> just gettin' by
<zed2k_> I never did use Lion
<averageuh> lin_noob, ah, but dont they have a lot of business in Japan and China lately?
<averageuh> Loetmichel: If your boss goes to prison, are you going to have to look for a new job?
<averageuh> the equivalent GET request url would be http://192.168.1.26/ExTra/list.php?pgpid=#### where #### would be the room number
<RamJettil> i also found this and it has different settings
<RamJettil> one of my favorite thing in seeing PCBs is un- or partially populated areas
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-03
<SpCombgj> I am familiar with PEP 8 and conform with it.
<SpCombgj> countingsort: you either need to look up and provide the partition offsets in the file, or use a tool to do it for you
<SpCombgj> at the beginning I mostly answered all the easier questions even when it required a bit of research, because I wanted people to be free to answer my harder questions
<SpCombgj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A48_YJ9etvE
<SpCombgj> garyman223: I unbanned them.
<newhoggyOJ> but I just tried and it didn't work either
<newhoggyOJ> i can't even remember how i did that....
<Ta1}s0n> this means a lot of JS libs won't work properly in node.
<Ta1}s0n> pull up the datadog dashboard so i can see if i eat so much IO it's an issue...
<Ta1}s0n> Hello! I have a problem with one repo and doing push. I looked at the .config and found this: http://dpaste.com/3HTN3NZ - I... think this isn't correct right? I mean the structure, the [branch "master"] being there twice...
<Ta1}s0n> dhess: so the pid goes defunct, and the parent is never notified that the proccess has died
<Ta1}s0n> but you can still host on your native ip
<SexualRickshawvk> ah, yes it can
<SexualRickshawvk> I guess 14 euros delivered
<SexualRickshawvk> Although /nix/store and /var/lib/name are on the same drive, so hardlinking could work
<SexualRickshawvk> sklarr: what version of netcat? The netcat -v -l 55555 version works the same for me as the long one.
<SexualRickshawvk> names of functions are strings :p
<Welcome> elon musk
<Welcome> Ah, you're stuck with old versions?
<Harlocktk> cousteau: labyrinth
<Harlocktk> With words or with numbers
<henrynguyen5Bx> Did not know the flag existed few minutes ago
<henrynguyen5Bx> And not that crap Jack Daniels or Wild Turkey, either. Real whiskey, like Knob Creak. Maker's Mark, etc.
<henrynguyen5Bx> '15.6" FHD (1920x1080), Wide-View'
<henrynguyen5Bx> garyzeasshole: you sent out your mail?
<glycerineqN> XMR on Binance at 0.01781900 BTC; -1.52% over 24 hours on 731.563 BTC volume
<glycerineqN> Lucid - LOL at that video. If I didn't have that plugin that lets me pick the PHP version on a per site basis I'd seriously do something I regret involving a ball bat.
<StianLgL> light: https://clbin.com/cW0MR
<StianLgL> currently Ubuntu and win 10 are on separate SSDs.
<RatherOutspokenu> Thanks. Right now on Github, someone's opened the discussion about the options the Qubes OS project has about being ported to the PPC64 architecture, in particular, the Talos II.
<RatherOutspokenu> np.
<preisiwP> i was going to ssh to the pi and control vlc-nox that way
<preisiwP> don't rewrite it
<preisiwP> some people solve problems by adding term level variables, Halogen does it by adding type level variables
<preisiwP> 'M a -> F (M a) -> M a' likewise
<preisiwP> rajrajraj, if this were windows, I had say SumatraPDF
<KevinCarbonarahG> then you can make conditional on the returned data
<KevinCarbonarahG> I once compiled a kernel with the "yes to everything" flag
<KevinCarbonarahG> i think i have to close down all my buffers and start again ...this is a pain
<tgVo> radens: you do this on ubuntu, that'S the only thing we support here also.
<tgVo> I dont know, if its even possible, of course I want to set this variable in docker run .... But docker can not handle arrays I guess
<tgVo> if it is, then you don't need to reinstall any packages
<tgVo> The problem these days is half these kids weren't even alive when Y2K rolled around, so they think they've got 80+ years to not care about the first two digits of the year changing.
<tgVo> and that works because you already exported PS1
<uncle-wanSp> is that a thing? type level fusion?
<uncle-wanSp> yeah, I know B plays nice with n/2 distinct eigenvalues and nothing silly in the eigenvectors
<ven473CZ> but in western nations they change the fundamentals of the country by posing as victims and accumulating victim privilege until thy get enough power to have an Islamic revolution
<ven473CZ> audiophile, the canonical basis vectors are eigenvectors for a diagonal matrix
<GreybeardHr> usbnet.ko
<GreybeardHr> Rufie = cannibis roll-your-own where I come from
<GreybeardHr> Hi, how do I connect to VPN in Qubes R4?
<GreybeardHr> Roq: in India.
<GreybeardHr> pingfloyd sry.
<wlfshmn> take 5 [1..]
<wlfshmn> How does one do composition within the monad? I have f :: a -> IO b and g :: b -> IO c. I am currently doing: f x >>= g. If it was not IO, then I would do (f . g) x.
<wlfshmn> Like, a Haskell program that uses stuff from the project?
<[SLB]bX> please copy and paste the output of the command you ran and the output returned by it. the command which resulted in the initrd generator hanging.
<[SLB]bX> update doesn't copy
<[SLB]bX> I am curious if this is something to do with a newer version then the one in the tutorial, or do I have this all wrong? lol
<[SLB]bX> because second edition no longer served as the standard for the programming language, and was simply a book about it
<forkrx> well it was in response to atk's mention
<forkrx> is there a term for "the number of non-zero coefficients" of a polynomial (specifically, a minimal polynomial)?
<forkrx> Sorry Psi-Jack
<forkrx> Paste is available without ads on http://pastebin.com/raw?i=pus0t8sF
<forkrx> pagios: is there any blinking light on the usb stick?
<Nascherzi> well, I'd rather sit at the "end of the world" geographically than somewhere where the world is ending
<Nascherzi> hm, right, bgavran, thanks for the idea.
<Nascherzi> would damage occur?
<automagiccW> i tried adding 'autocmd FileType * setlocal formatoptions-=o'
<automagiccW> I believe it's C++
<automagiccW> :_(
<minasotawS> ah, just realized, today is APPLE DAY
<minasotawS> compgen
<minasotawS> squeek
<minasotawS> this has been demonstrated with a perl script on a decade-old netbook doing 32-bit collisions with gnupg key ids
<minasotawS> > foldl (-) 10 [1..4] :: Expr
<minasotawS> change as required.
<BardackvK> (construction throws exception -> leak since you've lost the allocated pointer)
<BardackvK> Sveta: Yes in local system.
<BardackvK> try pinfo instead of gnu's info browser
<BardackvK> it won't transform it
<BardackvK> you're welcome, Hazza
<blackbit> well "correctly" is a limiting word, and maybe a strong word too... it's up to you. and, you might like doing the development work on linux
<blackbit> wait so the GE window units in walmart arent made by GE?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-04
<sdx23mC> pingfloyd: bios yes, firmware of what? if motherboard then yes (to me that's bios)
<sdx23mC> Iuri - 187.94.193.66 (BR - owner: CONECTA LTDA.)
<sdx23mC> I'm looking for a suggestion if anyone has got one
<sdx23mC> meh wrong one
<richrdaa> did they add that recently?
<richrdaa> Welcome back.
<richrdaa> cocreature: Yes sir, actually this bit is incomplete
<richrdaa> blatantly.
<richrdaa> !hsts
<ideopathicUK> the foldl variant will overflow the heap
<ideopathicUK> media/media-ended.html is flaking
<nshpPc> the big mac just has different sauce and a middle bun its the same meat as the mcdouble
<nshpPc> UEFI-Challenged: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<nshpPc> hmm, couldn't one just extend any f'(z)=g(z) to complex plane?
<nshpPc> wazdat?? =)
<nshpPc> [ Lorde South Park Spoof Was Weird Yeah, Yeah, Yeah - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<javlens> tried to remove it and LCD works :D
<oreigu> it worked this morning, just don't know why this happen.. I didn't change anything
<oreigu> some sort pure linux for phones
<oreigu> wait :)
<oreigu> Elodin, ##c and ##c++
<oreigu> [R]: I cant tell, what needs the headers?  I had to install them from the repo but cant remember why.
<axxis> dgp: the recall witht he IBM cards was year 2000 same time as y2k issues.
<axxis> GeekNerd, no space for writing in lipstick on old PATA drives
<axxis> chief-: Look in the topic of this Matrix room.  One helpful link is:
<axxis> lot more distros for sure
<axxis> sentiment: Hence why I said problem solving might be more appropriate for you than building foundations. Problem solving motivates foundations, rather than the other way around, anyway.
<axxis> Yeah sorry I thought it came out at the end of july, and it'd been a week and a half
<KwukDuck__UM> Just a quicky - does file.managed compare hashes?
<KwukDuck__UM> do you want to be a linux expert? Do you need expertise in linux for a new job? Dont worry! Call 555-archlinux TODAY!
<KwukDuck__UM> but I think maybe it is the FAQ-ness that maybe makes it difficult to determine what all goes in there
<KwukDuck__UM> (No pun intended!)
<KwukDuck__UM> shut u
<PipeItToDevNullU> and go to india
<zjett> i mean, for folks who are down w/ the SE .... they're ducked
<zjett> and anyway my newest chip from that other company is ivy bridge
<zjett> how to get the memory usage of a process in bytes or mbytes, not percentage?
<zjett> HI, has anyone had issues with kwin_x11 and plasmashell taking a lot of ram? My system usually uses only 1.5 gb ram, but now, it uses 4.5gb ram, any idea why?
<zjett> that's me
<KingsyQe> kerframil
<KingsyQe> only 10% faster
<KingsyQe> maybe u got a bug in the upper script not passing those values to the script
<KingsyQe> Gammon?
<KingsyQe> well if they're going to bomb their homes how come they dont have the balls to just put them in concentration camps
<KingsyQe> what is the first line of this script?
<bairui> buZz: but it wont cover all the bootloaders
<bairui> How many syscalls exist in linux kernel ?
<costamsmck> yeah i also read something about enterprise agreement
<costamsmck> noobly: you cant use modules for the rootfs-related drivers unless you have an initramfs to load them
<costamsmck> vimplication, thank you, I will research in that direction.
<THE_GFR|W> ok guys.. bed time for me
<THE_GFR|W> bomb-on: when wownero fork
<THE_GFR|W> Wafficus: edit the file, add the alias line
<THE_GFR|W> what effect does this have https://lpaste.net/888022434484060160 ...will it compile the current local project with O0 or O2?
<jyaworski> gbobby: anyways, the standards look pretty useful, I've saved them :)
<jyaworski> Sorry for your loss
<jyaworski> replace command with whatever your hearts desire ^^
<Guest72943> yes, old Windows used to be UCS-2, and then they changed gradually to either treat it as UTF-16 or add Ex API for that.
<Guest72943> we converted to a different terminal type so those all went in the bin, by way of my pickup truck bed
<Guest72943> but problem is YT is a monopoly owned entirely by Googal
<Guest72943> I did - just though easy to use in .gitconfig
<Guest72943> (it isn't, but it's the closest thing like that)
<jpaulovi_> nah youtube
<jpaulovi_> Can I execute a command on all active servers?
<jpaulovi_> so survival probability for the 10 seconds is just (1/2)^10
<SpiffyrC> How do I format the disk?
<SpiffyrC> ponyrider: "exit the terminal mode" and "doesn't go back to my file" are both vague, who knows what he actually wants
<SpiffyrC> we call that blowing the carbon out
<SpiffyrC> morning indieweb; I've been thinking about terminology, and I think we're not doing it right: indieweb is not federated, it's distributed.
<Guest96051> if (( ${#__lines_list} > 0 ))
<Guest96051> davor, like if the library has taken a timer overflow and you don't have access to that interrupt, you could instnall and interrupt for output compare and put your own isr there.
<Guest96051> results in this:
<Guest96051> seeiᥒg is ᥒot doing Ꭺⅼlаh iѕ dоiᥒɡ
<Guest96051> autoload -Uz compinit && compinit
<sword_smithnu> man... that's news
<sword_smithnu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charactron
<sword_smithnu> and defining benefit can also be difficult
<vitoravelinoYE> giant
<vitoravelinoYE> success?
<vitoravelinoYE> (greg)
<mva_> gdisk works behind the OS's back, any changes made to that drive won't be seen by the OS until it re-appears.
<mva_> Blondie looking for a local term emu with multi tabs, select to copy and maybe color coding
<tronikLJ> Hmm this sounds like an interesting post
<tronikLJ> dnf has --advisory?
<Lord_NightmareUy> katamo: call us, the JACKHAMMER
<Lord_NightmareUy> but seriously, when I started going to seminar talks, I was usually lost about 5-10 minutes in
<jyaXC> hrnz: Inequalities
<jyaXC> Lol not now. I wrote down everything she wrote on the board and now I am trying to piece the lecture together haha
<MacInLew> * status update* PID control is working well! atm fine tuning it to make it as good as i can :)
<MacInLew> dllbrt: use hardware for that
<MacInLew> Hmmm.. I've noticed.
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-05
<deltreeyik> I can't think of PoW with block interval that'll always be lower than network propagation delay
<deltreeyik> Hmm, and what if I want to be explicit? Like tell weechat exactly what commands to execute?
<conekinsfX> !warn
<conekinsfX> and then K (K (K (X (X (X (X I)))))
<vandemarLW> thanks ppls
<vandemarLW> darkmeson: Yeah. I know. And Enpass is software made from India at that. BUT, they are soon to be getting a full thorough security vetting, professionally done in their current beta.
<vandemarLW> teacher asked what he meant.
<vandemarLW> i'm stretching myself here and installing colorls
<rickytaylor260> firewall on windows?
<rickytaylor260> had spring terminals instead of barrel jack for the power though
<rickytaylor260> shits so good
<rickytaylor260> why can't write it second time ?
<drygolMI> up_here: i just added two files. Now git thinks i've renamed one file that was there before to both of the files that i've created
<drygolMI> .dash
<AndyWojodH> in order to present the correct certificate during tls handshake
<AndyWojodH> I did autobody for a bit.. now that's unhealthy
<Druid> nHeck: and what's wrong with my nick?
<Druid> next thing u know ali silicone hoses have huge lead content
<Druid> dmwit i don't skip definition, i just place it into non-boot file, right?
<Druid> well it separated when I poured it
<dan_j> splud: tag team chess -- bughouse?
<dan_j> what do you mean even wrongly
<dan_j> it may be possible to https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install
<pio_> some ero games and doujins
<pio_> i dont think putting it on a rice cracker makes it 'healthy' :P
<pio_> konrados: fd 3 is the first fd opened by the program. Could be anything.
<pio_> make sure you install ubuntu internet first, then update
<samkottlerxb> infinity0, definitely a bug
<samkottlerxb> algun: use a comma
<samkottlerxb> I'll show myself out
<samkottlerxb> greycat: but I'm using GNU sed and GNU awk, is it possible to activate someway?
<samkottlerxb> but i second pragmaticenigma on the run them on windows, you're always going to run into unnecessary problems
<Zowlyfon> I tried for two multiple addons and both had same issue so I'm not sure if it's addon dependent.
<Zowlyfon> that who cares?
<el2ro> but those are just kept as spares for whenever my wife next inevitably ruins the EarPods she's currently using ;)
<el2ro> however, not my bizz @ all
<el2ro> ,cc void foo(int x) { printf ("%d ", x); } int main(void) { int i = 0; foo(++i); foo(i++); foo(i); return 0; }
<lbalhar> Loetmichel: no.
<lbalhar> i bought some leads claiming to be silicone but they werent
<lbalhar> Yeah, that's definitely in one of them.  I forget which one.
<lbalhar> catphish: then you have to have the entire www directory writeable for apache/nginx. Not good with PHP exploits out there
<lbalhar> man, that fucking sucks
<lbalhar> everything free for the labs
<starkbq> Yep, linux sounds familiar. :)
<starkbq> WhiteDevil: I did it to boot 8 library computers to play OpenArena using a single usb drive
<starkbq> also got new XCode.
<starkbq> Kremator: even shame in some instances.
<starkbq> you're welcome, Hazza
<kus> If you take a look at the x86 programmer's manuals, they're obscenely large.
<kus> I would like a 4d printer
<podjackelSL> ok so owc are good or not?
<podjackelSL> Q·ÎYív2Òd˳ÍÜjŠ#¨Mä\Y«­”aÆÊ. *{ä ‘pʔ¿Vhrù%©ôüYÉ˧;_’:õHêPáwíçŽ?ªKé®VÒہqõc‹ۅ§ϗÏ¬gÞ/ÏuÝ’¦é.Ï;Œ(gcνÍwõ¦¿æG{ի£ØoէŒ‰@ål"\fQý|D¦¬ނ
<podjackelSL> Wish PPPoE would die out
<podjackelSL> +1 what gehn said
<podjackelSL> https://astr.al/u/b085944d_153x224.png lmao
<podjackelSL> can i not use stdio.h with c++?
<Gigi_wI> J9: no
<Gigi_wI> ksft: An object of Ab.
<Gigi_wI> ok, I see. I owe you fols some beers
<frostyfrogqG> RhodiumToad: https://dpaste.de/Tocp
<frostyfrogqG> merges
<frostyfrogqG> examined with set -x and with perhaps piping to each with extended verbosity?
<frostyfrogqG> kurahaupo: It costs .00 or $5.00
<frostyfrogqG> hm, my f29 was "ejected"... why's that? https://bodhi.fedoraproject.org/updates/FEDORA-2018-1509bdf0a2
<frostyfrogqG> and be ready to have it sublimate :)
<badeball_> I'm too much of an IRCNet person, dunno about all these fancy modes :D
<badeball_> A bit sad that there isn't a natVal variation that expects the use of TypeApplications as that's how you'd write it today.
<badeball_> this is the script for completeness https://bpaste.net/show/f360a58d9af3
<badeball_> Yes, they get hot and put off heat, but to the point of melting carpet?
<maxaltxM> phogg: Thanks, I'm looking it up myself now
<maxaltxM> Permafrost.
<mosesIb> i bought a computer from him
<mosesIb> _sras_, every type hasa Typeable instance, generatdby the compiler
<mosesIb> MustaKrakish: System Settings --> Network --> Connections and then click the + to add a new network connections
<mosesIb> Or used to be
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-06
<uebera||jt> so have OHCI and EHCI enabled in the config
<uebera||jt> peerce += 1;
<uebera||jt> <msmith> must be old. 2.6 isn't supported any more
<der-onkel> they block outbound traffic, you have to use an external gateway
<der-onkel> like random stuff
<almCU> grr12314: it's not really proper, but it'll work probably
<almCU> the module is b43 ?
<almCU> or is it a bug in a real HP calculator?
<xenocidewikiqL> vim is (was?) about being focused on text editing
<xenocidewikiqL> xq: maybe smthing like: int i; string s; std::getline(std::getline(in >> i, s, '\''), s, '\'');
<mapuYQ> and fails to connect to the db.
<mapuYQ> free tibet and tiananmen massacre etc
<mapuYQ> where is Tony
<mapuYQ> VoIP server responds at exterIP:1026
<mapuYQ> How do I set "Always On Top"  in this file:    https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/roles/voctomix/templates/videoteam-cutlist.desktop.j2  [Desktop Entry]
<lambdafunk> do we get anything similarly nice for Q_p and C_p?
<lambdafunk> you have a commented out one
<lambdafunk> your keyboard explodes
<lambdafunk> can you send me the code? doubt I'd be of much help, but it's a fresh pair of eyes at least
<lambdafunk> receiveMessages = forever . messageCallback
<lambdafunk> its hopeless
<dreamon_> So that e.g. windows users could download .zip from github and build.
<dreamon_> yeah, that'll be an issue
<paradoxspirallI> a class/struct has members: data members are pretty much just like variables, member functions live inside the scope of the struct/class and automatically know which object they are being used with
<paradoxspirallI> superlinux: pkg-config is for C libraries
<devicenullpi> Thanks furq, you are a lifesaver
<devicenullpi> -D means delete, so if there isn't one matching it, it can't delete it.
<devicenullpi> or they could look at your scanner purchase history
<devicenullpi> johnw: the machinery around custom combinators has become very opaque and is not documented anywhere
<devicenullpi> # read -r ID horridpath <<<'1337 C:\Documents And Settings/osse\hello world\main.exe '; printf 'ID: <%s>\nhorridpath: <%s>\n' "$ID" "$horridpath"
<JanCAu> no i just have old crap surrounding me
<JanCAu> from some page called ffmpeg tricks
<signal11LK> unyu: The lower triangular matrix comes from the product of the inverses of the elimination matrices, which I'm pretty sure is still lower triangular regardless
<signal11LK> actually, it's ubiquit lagging behind lol.. https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/articles/220066768-UniFi-How-to-Install-Update-via-APT-on-Debian-or-Ubuntu
<signal11LK> epony: thanks for the explanation. I wished I would be more up to date with my electro physics class in high school. ;-)
<helldoradotJ> sibiria: oxygen
<helldoradotJ> oiaohm: mixed ldap servers, or clients? who cares if you have to run the server on specific platform... you pick what works best for your service
<helldoradotJ> another good reason to separate MTA and MSA is unveil()ing the separate spools ^.^
<helldoradotJ> There's an error in week 2 or 3 or so that'll probably stop you, be sure to check back in here when it does
<helldoradotJ> told him it was "easy".  good to know I wasn't lying.
<helldoradotJ> http://www.karelia.com/watson/ Watson got Sherlocked drac_boy
<QuimbyVn> ioria: absent
<QuimbyVn> bomb-on: above 4g decoding
<QuimbyVn> tomreyn: why do I need to make sure it's GPT? I googled it, apparently the difference is only about for the limit of partition size and number?
<QuimbyVn> LucidDreamZzZ: not if you're selling it as a service with TOS that doesn't grant you that ability
<dhollin3> Allright, there's some kind of a log for this then? Without having to open up the HEAD file?
<dhollin3> maybe click my US GOV Department of Labor link on APPRENTICESHIPS in the USA and learn something
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-07
<KevslingerqC> now I know how large is shbot
<KevslingerqC> I pushed a rather large change to a shared library after having developed and unit-tested all the actual library files themselves. Running the unit tests in gradle works fine. But in Jenkins I get "org.codehaus.groovy.control.MultipleCompilationErrorsException: startup failed:". Nowhere in the stack trace is my code mentioned. I only know I can provoke it by importing a specific file from the library.. How might i fix it
<KevslingerqC> 165ma from a 44 size cell not bad
<KevslingerqC> actually maybe it depends on whether you're talking about infinite direct sum or infinite direct product
<Guest16682> Oh, yeah, it does measure resistance. Awesome.
<Guest16682> If you want to test it out, look up "Acumin Pro SemiCondensed", it's got like 14 different styles.
<Guest16682> there is no just 'server_name' var. that is a field in a nested dict from the var 'item' (the loop var)
<kimundi> I'll just think of arrows as "the thing that appears in functions" then :P
<kimundi> sjohnson: this actually was unrelated to the conversation we just had
<kimundi> they'll sell usb-c to usb-c, tb3 to tb3, but they won't sell usb-c to abject disappointment.  I guess they could't decide how to label it
<p_loC> zumba_ad_ systemctl is just enableing the service to start at boot, safe to run it twice.
<p_loC> The cathode or anode indicates which side of the RGB LEDs are tied togeather.
<p_loC> solidfox: Your username, probably.
<p_loC> -v can also be handy
<laamaEV> Random10: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<laamaEV> j416: OK. Let me explain. I have an existing repository with LFS files. The default is to sync to github. I want to be able to also push files to another remote git server.
<laamaEV> or transfer the value raw as is
<laamaEV> For changing its date format
